# Rock Shox Reverb Umfrage: "Wackelt eure auch?"



## lexle (15. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen, leider hatte ich an meiner neuen Reverb nur ein paar Minuten Freude.

Nach links-rechts hat der Sattel kaum spiel, dafür* Vor und Zurück*. Die Stütze hat bereits im Auslieferungszustand massives Buchsenspiel, ist optisch sehr gut am Staubabstreifer zu sehen und auch sehr gut an der silbernen Überwurfmutter fühlbar.  Es ist alles fest (vor allem Sattel) und es ist zweifellos die Führungsbuchse.

Ich dachte erst an einen Einzelfall, aber der User Waxtomwax hat dies nach Überprüfen nun an seiner auch festgestellt.

Für mich kommen hier schon wieder 2 Step-Drama Befürchtungen hoch.

Daher.. wer eine hat einfach mal folgendes ausprobiern (Video).. Hört ihrs dabei Klackern oder seht ihr das Obere Rohr im unteren Rohr bewegen, dann seid ihr im Club 


Bitte dann kurz abstimmen


----------



## siq (17. November 2010)

ich möchte Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber wieso kaufst Du neues und unerprobtes Zeug. Diverse Variostützen auch von anderen Herstellern haben doch mehr oder weniger alle in der Praxis betrieben noch teilweise massive Kinderkrankheiten. Derzeit würde ich persönlich noch keine für so teures Geld kaufen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (17. November 2010)

@lexle
Das hat mit dem 2step drama nix zu tun. 2step ist eine pneumatische absenkung und die reverb wird hydraulisch abgesenkt. Wäre das ein system wie 2step dann würd die stütze ja federn. Die hydraulische absenkung erfolgt durch ein normales, von einer kugel verschlossenes ventil, die kugel wird von der fernbedienung angesteuert. Das alles hat mit 2step nicht im entferntesten was zu tun

@siq
 es ist zwar traurig, dass der kunde immer das versuchskaninchen für neue systeme ist. 2step, kind shock, suntour durolux und viele andere sind ja nur ein paar beispiele. Aber die meisten leute, die sich den highendschnickschnack leisten, sollten das auch wissen und notfalls eben später kaufen. Ich würd mir momentan auch eher ne KS i950 als ne reverb zulegen


----------



## Strider (17. November 2010)

Also auf dem Video ist ja mal gar nix zu erkennen, da flext der Sattel und das Rad und ob die Stütze wackelt kann man nicht erkennen. Kannst du die Stütze mal wo richtig fest einspannen und dann mal an der Stütze wackeln? Würde mich schon interessieren.

Meine jedenfalls wackelt nicht


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. November 2010)

...der liebe Lexle prescht gern schonmal vor, wenns darum geht bei Produkten arg kritisch zu sein (siehe Syntace RG). Demnach find ich diese Umfrage, bevor er das Ergebnis seiner eingeschickten Stütze vorliegt, schonmal wieder etwas überhastet.

Naja..., wenns zufrieden stellt..., vielleicht kommt ja tatsächlich was bei rum?!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## siq (17. November 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> es ist zwar traurig, dass der kunde immer das versuchskaninchen für neue systeme ist. 2step, kind shock, suntour durolux und viele andere sind ja nur ein paar beispiele. Aber die meisten leute, die sich den highendschnickschnack leisten, sollten das auch wissen und notfalls eben später kaufen. Ich würd mir momentan auch eher ne KS i950 als ne reverb zulegen



im Laufe der Jahre hat sich diese Binsenweisheit leider immer wieder bzw. immer noch bestätigt. Ich für meinen Teil warte recht lange ab und teste (sofern ich kann) die Teile mal durch und schaue mir auch immer wieder sehr gerne hier im Forum die Praxistests der jewiligen User an (eventuelle Bedienungsfehler etc. sind natürlich eingeschlossen). 
Ausserdem könnten sich viele Firmen bei neuen Teilen einen Grossteil ihrer teuren Labortest's sparen und die neuen Teile stattdessen lieber ein paar rabiaten Testbikern zum testen geben. Ich kenne echt welche die kriegen wirklich fast alles kaputt. Was bei denen einigermassen hält, hält bei mir ewig.


----------



## sharky (17. November 2010)

ich würd mich auch als tester zur verfügung stellen


----------



## Downhiller666 (17. November 2010)

Hi Lexle,

hast Du schon wieder ne Vorserienversion billig abgeschnappt?? ;-))))
Ich hab seit Sa. meine Reverb.
Hab ich bei Veloxtra für 194 Euro bekommen, trotz diverser Unkenrufe im Schnäppchenjägerthread das das womöglich ein Lockangebot ist, daß gar nicht eingehalten wird. Tja Pech für alle Skeptiker, denn jetzt verlangen die auch wie viele andere auch 249 Euro.. ))
So, nun zum eigentlichen Thema:
Meine Reverb funktioniert erste Sahne!
1. Montage:
Montage völlig Problemfrei. Beiliegendes Montagezubehör: alles was man zur Montage benötigt. Vom Torxschlüssel über Kabelbinder, Ölwechselzubehör incl. Gabelöl bis hin zu einer Hydraulikschlauchführungshülse zu Montage an der Sattelstütze!
Endlich auch mal ein stabiler Stützenkopf mit zwei Klemmschrauben und nicht der empfindlichen Verzahnung wie bei der KS-Stütze! (Hab selber da schon meine Erfahrung gemacht, trotz aller Vorsicht..)
2. Betrieb:
Verstellung läuft einwandfrei mit allen Zwischenpositionen. Auch die Einstellung der Verstellgeschwindigkeit funkt einwandfrei, wobei meiner Meinung nach die schnellste Einstellung ausreichend wäre. Was fängt man mit ner extrem langsamen Verstellgeschwindigkeit an?
Spiel in keiner Richtung vorhanden!
Nach ner ausgiebigen Schlammfahrt am Sa. keine Funktionseinbuße feststellbar.

Also roundabout die bisher beste Stütze die ich je hatte! (bin Besitzer von KS 900, 950i sowie Maveric bzw. Crankbrothers)


----------



## siq (17. November 2010)

zum Glück für Dich. Du kannst Dich ja in ein paar Monaten wieder melden und berichten wie das Teil dann läuft.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. November 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem 2step drama nix zu tun. 2step ist eine pneumatische absenkung und die reverb wird hydraulisch abgesenkt. Wäre das ein system wie 2step dann würd die stütze ja federn. Die hydraulische absenkung erfolgt durch ein normales, von einer kugel verschlossenes ventil, die kugel wird von der fernbedienung angesteuert. Das alles hat mit 2step nicht im entferntesten was zu tun



Das ist so nicht richtig, 2-step funktioniert ebenfalls voll hydraulisch. Das 2-Step System ist komplett mit Öl gefüllt und ein geschlossener Kreislauf. Grob gesagt wird das Öl, welches als Spacer dient, entweder über oder unter die Luftkammer befördert, gesteuert wird es über das Ventil am 2-Step Hebel. Die Systeme sind also durchaus vergleichbar. Das 2-Step System selbst federt nicht und Luft ist bei der Absenkung auch nicht im Spiel. Diese ist nur in der positiv und negativ Kammer, wie bei jeder anderen Luftgabel auch.




...


----------



## StarrerStahl (17. November 2010)

Wow, ich meine...,wow, heftig! Sogar nach einer ganzen(!!!) Regenfahrt funktioniert sie noch? Das muss die beste stütze aller Zeiten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (17. November 2010)

StarrerStahl schrieb:


> Wow, ich meine...,wow, heftig! Sogar nach einer ganzen(!!!) Regenfahrt funktioniert sie noch? Das muss die beste stütze aller Zeiten sein.



Vielleicht sollten wir den Ball etwas flach halten. Nur weil lexle ein Problem hat, heisst das nicht, dass die Reverb grundsätzlich nicht funktioniert. in den USA wird die Reverb seit über einem Monat ausgeliefert, bisher ist noch nichts von einem ähnlichen Problemem bekannt.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7436363





...


----------



## StarrerStahl (17. November 2010)

Ich bin ein freund von flach gehaltene bällen, sich aber das Hörnchen wund zu onanieren, nur weil ein Produkt out of box kurzzeitig funktioniert, ist das Gegenteil


----------



## viperman666 (17. November 2010)

Servus,

hab mir auch die Reverb zugelegt und meine funktioniert echt super! Bin jedoch erst ca.100 km damit unterwegs gewesen.Leider hab ich meine über Ebay geschossen und erst nach Abgabe einer positiven Bewertung festgestellt das da eigentlich ein Entl.-Set dabei sein sollte. Naja,was solls.
Also meine ist absolut steif und fest.Was mich jedoch stört ist,auf einem Werbevideo von RS hab ich gesehen,daß das Bike am Sattel bei eingefahrener stütze angehoben wird.Bei mir  klappt das leider nicht D.h. die Stütze fährt aus,bzw wird aus dem Tauchrohr gezogen.
Nach weiterem "studieren" des Videos,hab ich bemerkt,das der Demonstrator die Stütze am sattel hinten packt und schräg nach vorne oben hebt,so funktioniert es auch bei mir.Könnt ihr eure Stützen gerade hoch ziehen?!?!
Zum Thema "Versuchskaninchen & Kinderkrankheiten" ich hatte erst die Kindshok und als "Metaller" muß ich sagen,das kann NIE auf Dauer funktionieren! Ein Rollen-,bzw Nadellager als vertikale Führung zu verwenden ist absolut "Schwachsinnig" Und das nach all den Kritiken und all der Zeit!?

PS: Hatte die 2010er Version,ob sich das in 2011 verbessert hat,weiß ich jedoch nicht! Also nicht gleich auf mich "einschlagen" wenn dem so ist!


----------



## lexle (17. November 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> @lexle
> Das hat mit dem 2step drama nix zu tun. 2step ist eine pneumatische absenkung und die reverb wird hydraulisch abgesenkt. Wäre das ein system wie 2step dann würd die stütze ja federn. Die hydraulische absenkung erfolgt durch ein normales, von einer kugel verschlossenes ventil, die kugel wird von der fernbedienung angesteuert. Das alles hat mit 2step nicht im entferntesten was zu tun
> 
> @siq
> es ist zwar traurig, dass der kunde immer das versuchskaninchen für neue systeme ist. 2step, kind shock, suntour durolux und viele andere sind ja nur ein paar beispiele. Aber die meisten leute, die sich den highendschnickschnack leisten, sollten das auch wissen und notfalls eben später kaufen. Ich würd mir momentan auch eher ne KS i950 als ne reverb zulegen



Das es kein 2Step system ist und technisch nichts damit zu tun hat ist mir völlig klar, mir war nur nicht klar, das man das falsch verstehen kann.

Ich meine damit das Drama *wie* damals bei 2 Step nimmt wieder seinen Lauf. (nicht das es ein 2Step System ist)

Leider haben die 3 andren Betroffenen mit der Reverb aus dem Liteville thread (Hier ab # 777)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355946&page=32
hier noch nicht abgestimmt. aber ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht alleine.

Die KS habe ich selbst, da gibts dafür andere Probs.

ich weiß im Video it es nicht wirklich prickelnd zu sehen, aber wer eine hat und se mal so bewegt wird sehen und hören was ich meine.


----------



## lexle (17. November 2010)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab mir auch die Reverb zugelegt und meine funktioniert echt super! Bin jedoch erst ca.100 km damit unterwegs gewesen.Leider hab ich meine über Ebay geschossen und erst nach Abgabe einer positiven Bewertung festgestellt das da eigentlich ein Entl.-Set dabei sein sollte. Naja,was solls.
> Also meine ist absolut steif und fest.Was mich jedoch stört ist,auf einem Werbevideo von RS hab ich gesehen,daß das Bike am Sattel bei eingefahrener stütze angehoben wird.Bei mir  klappt das leider nicht D.h. die Stütze fährt aus,bzw wird aus dem Tauchrohr gezogen.
> ...



Entlüfte die mal.. meine hatte am Anfang auch luft drin


----------



## lexle (17. November 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Also auf dem Video ist ja mal gar nix zu erkennen, da flext der Sattel und das Rad und ob die Stütze wackelt kann man nicht erkennen. Kannst du die Stütze mal wo richtig fest einspannen und dann mal an der Stütze wackeln? Würde mich schon interessieren.
> 
> Meine jedenfalls wackelt nicht



Hab ich dazu geschrieben.

In Realität kann man die Stütze fest in den Schraubstock spannen und ohne Sattel das Buchsenspiel optsch, akustisch und haptisch feststellen. (Hab ich vor dem Einschicken dann auch gemacht) Man sieht bereits beim Blick auf den Abstreifer, dass sich das obere Rohr im unteren hin und her bewegt.

Wenn ihr euch mal das 2 Step Beiträgchen anschaut hat man mir am Anfang damals auch Unkenntniss vorgeworfen Nach wenigen Tagen und einigen weiteren "Opfern" verstummt sowas aber schnell 

Damit kann ich leben, auch damit, das manche immer gern angreifen, die spätere Entschuldigung dann aber nicht über die Lippen bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (17. November 2010)

@lexle:

HaHa,da haben wir schon das Problem!

1. wie gesagt(geschrieben) : Kein Entlüftungswerkzeug.
2. keine Ahnung wie das geht!?!?


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. November 2010)

Ich habs gesehen, die Sattelstütze wackelt wie ein Lämmerschwanz an dem Staubabstreifer, daß kann so nicht gehen, ab damit zum Hersteller und Nachbessern.
Da lobe ich mir doch meinen Eigenbau lob,lob,lob......


----------



## lexle (17. November 2010)

siq schrieb:


> ich möchte Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber wieso kaufst Du neues und unerprobtes Zeug. Diverse Variostützen auch von anderen Herstellern haben doch mehr oder weniger alle in der Praxis betrieben noch teilweise massive Kinderkrankheiten. Derzeit würde ich persönlich noch keine für so teures Geld kaufen.....



Klar, da gebe ich dir recht. aber abgesehen von dem Spiel ist die Stütze Super.

Wichtige Punkte für mich:

1. Gescheite Sattelklemmung (fast wie Syntace)
2. Smoothe Funktion
3. Schwarz

und da ist die Reverb super drin


----------



## lexle (17. November 2010)

viperman666 schrieb:


> @lexle:
> 
> HaHa,da haben wir schon das Problem!
> 
> ...



Freu dich nicht zu sehr auf das serienmäßige Entlüftungswerkzeug 

Ich hab ne ganz offizielle Stütze mit allem dabei, nur war bei einer Spritze der Kolben Undicht (Vermutlich konnte man ma da wieder 0,075cent mit ner noch billigeren Dichtung einsparen) . Wir haben es trotzdem hinbekommen. War aber ne mittlere Sauerei als die Brühe in der Spritze drin aufstieg


----------



## viperman666 (17. November 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Freu dich nicht zu sehr auf das serienmäßige Entlüftungswerkzeug
> 
> Ich hab ne ganz offizielle Stütze mit allem dabei, nur war bei einer Spritze der Kolben Undicht (Vermutlich konnte man ma da wieder 0,075cent mit ner noch billigeren Dichtung einsparen) . Wir haben es trotzdem hinbekommen. War aber ne mittlere Sauerei als die Brühe in der Spritze drin aufstieg



Nun gut,Fakt ist,ich brauch so ein Entl.-Set! Hab gehört,es wäre das Selbe als bei Avid!?
Nur woher bekomm ich eine Anleitung,hab das noch nie gemacht,weder an ner Stütze noch an den Bremsen!?
Geht das in eingebautem Zustand!?


----------



## lexle (17. November 2010)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Nun gut,Fakt ist,ich brauch so ein Entl.-Set! Hab gehört,es wäre das Selbe als bei Avid!?
> Nur woher bekomm ich eine Anleitung,hab das noch nie gemacht,weder an ner Stütze noch an den Bremsen!?
> Geht das in eingebautem Zustand!?



Das was dabei ist ist ein billigeres.. wenn hol dir das Avid.

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/Reverb%20Remote%20Assembly%20Bleed.pdf
Entlüften war zu zweit recht einfach. ich würd se aber ausbauen, dann kannste se entsprechend halten, damit du auch alle Luft rausbekommst.

Du musst aber den - speed adjuster auf "FULL SLOW " drehen drehen vor dem  zum Entlüften.. immer biserl den Hebel Pumpen und immer schön die Blasen aufsteigen lassen.

Danach funzt es super.


----------



## morph027 (17. November 2010)

Ist in der Reverb nicht Mineralöl statt DOT?


----------



## dreamdeep (17. November 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ist in der Reverb nicht Mineralöl statt DOT?


Ja. Könnte eventuell die Dichtungen vom Bremsen Entlüftungskit angreifen.


----------



## lexle (17. November 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ist in der Reverb nicht Mineralöl statt DOT?



Ja.. aber undichter als die Spritzen vom reverb Entlüftungskit können die net sein 

Normal ist eher DOT das Problem wegen Quellen.


----------



## morph027 (17. November 2010)

Das war ja mein Bedenken, nicht dass er jetzt DOT in die Reverb füllt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeZebra (18. November 2010)

Hallo

Meine Reverb wackelt *minimalst.*
Beim Fahren merkt man überhaupt nichts. Ich hätte es auch so nicht gemerkt, wenn ich nicht extra nachgeschaut hätte, nachdem ich hier gelesen hatte. 
_(Deshalb keine Abstimmung von mir, weil das Wackeln nicht der Rede wert ist (mMn))._

Ich kann auch das Bike am Sattel anheben, ohne dass die Stütze rauskommt.

Öl: 


> Der Reverb verwendet 2.5WT Gabelöl und kann mit einer RockShox Speed Lube Kit entlüftet werden.


(von http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&langpair=en%7Cde&u=http://www.nsmb.com/3711-first-look-rockshox-reverb-post )

Also ich find die Stütze klasse - allerdings hab ich keinen Vergleich, es ist meine erste automatische


----------



## Downhiller666 (18. November 2010)

StarrerStahl schrieb:


> Wow, ich meine...,wow, heftig! Sogar nach einer ganzen(!!!) Regenfahrt funktioniert sie noch? Das muss die beste stütze aller Zeiten sein.



Jaja, hab ich mir doch gedacht, daß solche geistreichen Kommentare kommen.. 
Wollte eigentlich nur nen ersten Eindruck abgeben. Daß nach einer Fahrt keine Dauerhaltbarkeitsprognose abgegeben werden kann, versteht sich ja von selbst! (inzwischen sind es 3 Schlammfahrten und die Stütze läuft immer noch einwandfrei.. )
Noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema Buchsenspiel:
Meine hat auch leichtes Spiel, daß man auch an der Dichtung sehen kann, aber ich finde das jetzt nicht so tragisch da
1. Man das beim Fahren eh nicht merkt
2. lieber ein bisschen mehr Spiel als zu wenig, da ist die Gefahr geringer, daß die irgend wann schwergängig wird
3. ist das ja eine andere Geschichte als bei einer Federgabel, die ständig ein und ausfedert und dauernden Wechselbelastungen ausgesetzt ist.

Mein Freund Lexle ist halt ein ganz genauer!
Der schickt lieber gleich das Zeugs zurück, ohne zu wissen, ob das Buchsenspiel niht so gewollt ist, damit das Teil z.B. sicher auf Dauer von alleine ausfahren kann, ohne daß man mit der Hand nachhelfen muß..

Naja, wie gesagt warten wir es mal ab, wie sich das Teil auf Dauer bewährt.. Ist glaube ich och zu früh um das Teil wirklich sauber bewerten zu können.
Ich denke jedenfalls, das das vom Gesamtpaket her die bisher erste wirklich gute Verstellstütze ist..

Dann weiterhin fröhliches Diskutieren..


----------



## Downhiller666 (18. November 2010)




----------



## lexle (18. November 2010)

Downhiller666 schrieb:


> Mein Freund Lexle ist halt ein ganz genauer!
> Dann weiterhin fröhliches Diskutieren..



Genau ein ganz genauer 

Ne, aber geh mal bei meiner von aus das die richtig Spiel hat, nicht so ein bisserl. Das wär mir auch egal gewesen.

Ich denke nur das da zumindest ausgefahren schon ganz schöne "Lastwechsel" draufkommen. Fahren-Bremsen-Aufstehen-Sprung-Kompression.

Lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## lexle (18. November 2010)

Downhiller666 schrieb:


> Der schickt lieber gleich das Zeugs zurück, ohne zu wissen, ob das Buchsenspiel nicht so gewollt ist,



Zumindest konnte Hartje kein "Feature" namens Buchsenspiel bestätigen und will sich die Stütze erst mal anschauen.

Ich denke wenn es gewollt eins hätte sollte das zumindest der Importeur in D wissen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2010)

Nur so als Hinweis: Von BMO habe ich erfahren, dass RS aktuell keine Reverb nach D ausliefert, weil sie "Fertigungsprobleme" haben.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. November 2010)

Na toll


----------



## lexle (23. November 2010)

So und ich habe erste Antwort von Hartje:

Das Buchsenspiel meiner Reverb wird als "nicht normal" eingestuft.

Hartje versucht mittels neuer Buchsen dies zu beheben.

Aber keinerlei Aussage obs se die am Lager haben und wie lange das dauert.

Ich befürchte das ist wohl eher so wie die Aussage von BMO oben.

Wäre mal wieder der typische RS Markteinführungsprozeß


----------



## viperman666 (24. November 2010)

Na super,ihr macht mir ja spaß!
Meine Reverb funkt zwar nach wie vor top (bis auf daß ich sie mal entlüften sollte).
Aber nach all dem gelesenen hier bin ich gespannt wie lang ich daran freude habe!?!?
Und ne Originalrechnung hab ich ja auch nicht. Naja,so ist´s halt wenn man immer alles unbedingt als erster haben muß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walli1 (26. November 2010)

Meine fährt hoch, runter, hoch, runter, hoch, runter..........................
und zwar in einer nicht gekannten Performance. 
Spiel: Minimal (!), ich glaube, ein gutes Teil.


----------



## lexle (27. November 2010)

ed


----------



## lexle (27. November 2010)

So.. also mein letzter Stand:

Hartje sagt Buchsenspiel ist nicht normal.
Will reparieren, aber kann keine Reparaturdauer nennen (Ich vermute es gibt keine Ersatzteile bisher)
Die Stütze geht jetzt erstmal an den Händler zurück.

Ich fahr dann erstmal weiter KS und wenn dann RS seine Produkte im Griff hat kann mans ja nochmal probieren.

Solange kommt das Teil erstmal auf meine Personal "black list"


----------



## lexle (28. November 2010)

So.. wie erwartet nun auch die ersten auf MTBR.com (der Ami braucht ja in der Regel etwas länger um den Hype für Produkte eines US-Unternehmens abzulegen  

Siehe Post vom 16.Nov. (Vor/Zurück Spiel)

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/controls/seatpost-adjustable/rockshox/reverb/PRD_453150_6764crx.aspx


----------



## Walli1 (29. November 2010)

So, habe sie gestern mal richtig rangenommen aufgrund der Beiträge hier. Mit Gewalt(!) gewackelt und gerüttelt, weil ich dachte, besser jetzt ein Defekt als nach der Garantiephase. Aber... nichts. Ich liebe dieses Ding Das einzige Manko ist wirklich, dass sie ein wenig schneller ausfahren könnte, aber das kann man wohl durch Wechsel der Hydraulikflüssigkeit in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## lhampe (30. November 2010)

von nem Gabelhersteller sollte man eigentlich erwarten das er weiß wie man eine dauerhaltbare, spielfreie(arme) Führung baut. Das Ding kostet ja auch fast so viel wie ne Gabel. Kann ich wohl von Glück reden das ich meine noch nicht bekommen habe. 

Wahrscheinlich ist nur Cannondale in der Lage sowas vernünftig zu bauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (30. November 2010)

lhampe schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist nur Cannondale in der Lage sowas vernünftig zu bauen...



Die sollten in die Puschen kommen, das stimmt. Aber wenn Cannondale eine baut, ist sie vermutlich irgendwie in den Rahmen integriert und hilft den restlichen Biker nix.


----------



## Ratzfatz39 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,bin bin der Ratzfatz und neu hier im Forum. Also,habe auch seit 3 wochen die Rock shox Reverb und auch schon erhebliches Spiel in der Stütze. Wir haben sie sofort nach Sram geschickt und die meinten wohl,das ist normal!!!!!!! So stehts im bericht den ich bekommen habe. Hat jemand schon eine andere Aussage von denen bekommen oder ist das wirklich normal!!!! Wir reden hier ja nicht von einer 80 Stütze aus dem Obi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paradisoinferno (16. Dezember 2010)

Wieviel ist denn "erheblich"? 
Meine Command Post hat auch minimal Spiel, gefühlt 1 mm sowohl horizontal als auch vertikal, jedoch Gewöhnungssache und nicht störend. Beim Fahren merkt man davon nix.


----------



## Ratzfatz39 (16. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir sieht das so aus als würde sie jeden Moment abbrechen.................Aber Sram sagt,ist normal.....................


----------



## lexle (16. Dezember 2010)

Ratzfatz39 schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht das so aus als würde sie jeden Moment abbrechen.................Aber Sram sagt,ist normal.....................



Wie gesagt. Meine ging wegen diesem Vor/Zurück Spiel an Hartje. 

Hartje sagte sie wollen sie reparieren (hielten das Spiel also auch nicht für normal) ....dann waren bei denen keine Ersatzteile vorhanden. Hartje hat die dann an SRAM direkt geschickt.

Ergebnis: laut SRAM ist das "normal".

Einschlägige Dipl.-Ing Maschinenbau sind da ganz anderer Meinung.

Ich denke man hat nach 2Step keine Kohle mehr bei SRAM um für seine Produkte gerade zu stehen.

Schade. super Konzept bei dem man die Toleranzen der Buchsen nicht im Griff hat, ich hoffe die nutzen wenigstens den wohl zwischenzeitlichen Auslieferstopp zur "stillen" Nachbesserung

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/799633]
	
[/URL]


----------



## lexle (16. Dezember 2010)

Ratzfatz39 schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht das so aus als würde sie jeden Moment abbrechen.................Aber Sram sagt,ist normal.....................



Mach mal ein Video und stell es auch hier rein


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2010)

@lexle
das heißt, du hast deine Reverb jetzt unrepariert zurück bekommen?
Fährst du sie nun so, oder geht sie nochmal zurück?

Bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten Berichte von einem Totalversagen auftauchen! 
Ich warte jedenfalls nochmal ein halbes Jährchen ab, was sich tut, und ob nachgebessert wird.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Dezember 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Die sollten in die Puschen kommen, das stimmt. Aber wenn Cannondale eine baut, ist sie vermutlich irgendwie in den Rahmen integriert und hilft den restlichen Biker nix.



Irre ich mich da oder hat das Tauchrohr der Lefty nicht auch ein Hexagon Profil? Sowas würde doch auch durchaus Sinn machen für eine Stütze... Also hoffen wir mal auf Cannondale.

btw. die X-Fusion Hilo soll ja ohne Probs funktionieren bisher. Einzig halt der Name und das Gewicht


----------



## Walli1 (17. Dezember 2010)

So, Dauerbeschuss durch Schnee, Eis und Salz, rauf runter rauf runter ect.. und das Drecksding funktioniert noch immer. Nicht wie am ersten Tag, nein, besser, da sie jetzt auch etwas schneller ausfährt. 
OK, ist immer noch kein Langzeittest, aber die Tendenz stimmt.



Edith sagt, hier bitte nur Negatives posten, stimmt das?


----------



## lexle (17. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @lexle
> das heißt, du hast deine Reverb jetzt unrepariert zurück bekommen?
> Fährst du sie nun so, oder geht sie nochmal zurück?
> 
> ...



Ne.. mein Händler hat Sie zurückgenommen, ihm war so ein Produkt wahrscheinlich peinlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (17. Dezember 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Irre ich mich da oder hat das Tauchrohr der Lefty nicht auch ein Hexagon Profil? Sowas würde doch auch durchaus Sinn machen für eine Stütze... Also hoffen wir mal auf Cannondale.
> 
> btw. die X-Fusion Hilo soll ja ohne Probs funktionieren bisher. Einzig halt der Name und das Gewicht



Nein, Lefty gleich 4 kant Profil mit Nadellagerbahnen


----------



## biker-wug (21. Dezember 2010)

So, meine ist heute angekommen, erster optischer Eindruck ist top.

Dann mal kurz in den Rahmen gesteckt, dran gewackelt, nix gespürt. Nen sattel auf die schnelle montiert und siehe da, leichtes Spiel vor und zurück. Aber nicht so wild wie auf dem Video von Lexle.
Hören tut man auch nix, dass die Buchsen schlagen oder so.

Naja, auf jeden Fall, ich werde sie erstmal behalten, wird schon halten, dass Teil!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Dezember 2010)

Hab von BMO auch grad die Info bekommen, dass sie bis Ende des Jahres wieder eine Lieferung erhalten.


----------



## Rüssel__ (21. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Meine ging wegen diesem Vor/Zurück Spiel an Hartje.
> 
> Hartje sagte sie wollen sie reparieren (hielten das Spiel also auch nicht für normal) ....dann waren bei denen keine Ersatzteile vorhanden. Hartje hat die dann an SRAM direkt geschickt.
> 
> Ergebnis: laut SRAM ist das "normal".



Nah das ist ja kein befriedigendes Ergebnis oder??

Dem Käufer ist es eindeutig zu viel Spiel, so daß er die Stütze so nicht fahren will und für die ist das Spiel "im grünen Bereich" und kann deshalb nicht reklamiert werden...........

Bin schon schwer am Überlegen meine wieder abzubestellen denn ich würde an deiner Stelle fast ausrasten (gut du hattest Glück das der Händler die Stütze zurückgenommen hat) das macht wahrscheinlich nicht jeder Händler.....

Aber deine war bisher die einzige mit soviel Spiel oder??

Rüssel


----------



## Ratzfatz39 (22. Dezember 2010)

Also ich glaube,ich werde das Teil nochmal einschicken und hoffen das sich da was tut. Das mit dem (ist ganz normal das spiel) werde ich so nicht akzeptieren!!!! Hat es bei meiner Joplin 4 auch nicht gegeben.... Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten......


----------



## biker-wug (22. Dezember 2010)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Bin schon schwer am Überlegen meine wieder abzubestellen denn ich würde an deiner Stelle fast ausrasten (gut du hattest Glück das der Händler die Stütze zurückgenommen hat) das macht wahrscheinlich nicht jeder Händler.....



Naja, auspacken, ausprobieren, wenn sie wackelt das 14tägige Rückgaberecht gebrauchen.

Werde mich jetzt dann mal draufsetzten ein bisserl rumruckeln und dann schauen ob es schlimmer wird.


----------



## Rüssel__ (22. Dezember 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Naja, auspacken, ausprobieren, wenn sie wackelt das 14tägige Rückgaberecht gebrauchen.



Gut, beim Lexle war das Spiel ja von Anfang an, aber ich könnt mir gut vorstellen, daß das Spiel  vielleicht auch erst nach einigem Benutzen immer größer wird.....

Und dann sagen die einfach "das ist normal" Wenn ich sowas hör könnt ich aus der Haut fahren und drum am besten dem Ärger gleich aus dem Weg gehen.......Kostet ja auch nicht grad wenig das Teil

Aber mal schauen, bisher hat es ja nicht so viele mit so großem Spiel gegeben

 Rüssel


----------



## biker-wug (22. Dezember 2010)

Aber ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht so viele, die viele Km damit gefahren sind!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Dezember 2010)

Habe die Reverb jetzt neuerdings an meinem Trance montiert. Da wackelt nichts, kein mm Spiel. Bin mal gespannt, ob das nach der ersten Ausfahrt auch noch so sein wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (26. Dezember 2010)

Auch nicht vor und zurück?
Würde mich wundern. Wobei die Funktion trotz des Spiels top ist.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Dezember 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Auch nicht vor und zurück?
> Würde mich wundern. Wobei die Funktion trotz des Spiels top ist.



Auch nicht vor und zurück. Gar nichts!


----------



## biker-wug (26. Dezember 2010)

Krass, da hast dann ja ein maximal genau gearbeitetes Modell bekommen!!


----------



## pm.andy (28. Dezember 2010)

Habe meine gestern montiert. Leichtes Spiel vor und zurück, seitlich nix. Wohl ähnlich wie bei biker-wug. Allerdings auch ohne entlüften Top funktion d.h. locker mit einer Hand runterdrücken(war bei meiner KS fast unmöglich) und schnelles hochfahren.


----------



## stgr (28. Dezember 2010)

Hab auch eine. Geht überhaupt nicht das Teil. Entlüften hilft auch nicht. Meine geht zurück. 

Gruss


----------



## Boomrush (29. Dezember 2010)

...meine funktioniert top,
wackelt jedoch leicht (vor und zurück ca.2mm am Sattel)

Hatte auch kurzzeitig keine Funktion, war aber mein Fehler.
Hatte den Remote zerlegt, da ich die Leitung kürzen wollte...
Beim ersten montiern und entlüften ging die Stütze nicht.
Die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit konnte ich auch nicht einstellen.
Hab nochmals alles zerlegt und "richtig" zusammnegebaut und nun funktioniert alles perfekt - bis auf das leichte spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (29. Dezember 2010)

stgr schrieb:


> Hab auch eine. Geht überhaupt nicht das Teil. Entlüften hilft auch nicht. Meine geht zurück.
> 
> Gruss



Entlüfte nochmal, meine ging auch nicht, nach sorgfältigem Entlüften war sie top!!


----------



## stgr (29. Dezember 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Entlüfte nochmal, meine ging auch nicht, nach sorgfältigem Entlüften war sie top!!



Wie schafft ihr es dass das Öl in der Leitung bleibt? Wenn ich entlüfte und dann die erste Spritze wieder löse und abnehme, läuft alles wieder raus. 

Bremsen entlüften kann ich, aber bei der Stütze habe ich keine Chance.


----------



## viperman666 (29. Dezember 2010)

stgr schrieb:


> Bremsen entlüften kann ich, aber bei der Stütze habe ich keine Chance.



Hab meine noch nicht entlüftet,hab es aber fest vor.Ich glaube hier im Thread war schon mal ein Link für ne "How-to-do"-Anleitung.(Schau mal nach).Den hab ich mir auch runtergeladen.Wenn ichs noch genau weiß,wird die nur an der Remoteseite entlüftet!? Also nur einseitig!?!?


----------



## RoedeOrm (29. Dezember 2010)

die ganzheitliche Methode des Entlüftens erwartet tatsächlich, dass an beiden Ende eine Spritze angesetzt wird. 
siehe hier
Deshalb liefert Rock Shox auch zwei von den Spritzen mit. Die Anleitung hier im Threat dient zum Entlüften nur der Remoteleitung.
Für den Fall, dass beide Spritzen benutzt werden, muss am Ende der Prozedur die Spritze an der Stütze zuerst entfernt und die Entlüftung verschraubt werden. Dabei muss die Spritze am Hebel höher liegen als die Spritze an der Stütze. Anschließend erfolgt erst die Prozedur zum Entlüften der Remoteleitung und am Ende wird auch dort die Spritze entfernt.


----------



## viperman666 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hmm,keine Ahnung,aber für mich hört sich das an,als ob es auch so ginge.Wie gesagt,ich versuch das mal,theoretisch müßte das schon gehen,vorausgesetzt man nimmt die Stütze aus dem Halterohr und legt sie merklich tiefer.
Ich werd euch auf dem laufenden halten!


----------



## lexle (29. Dezember 2010)

Also da meine KS 900 am 301 mal wieder den Geist aufgegeben hat und nix anderes groß geht wegen Zugverlegung hab ich mir nochmal günstig ne Reverb geholt.

So.. und da konnte ich einige nagelneue ausprobieren. Meine Erste mit dem Wahnsinns-Spiel war aus KW 38.

Die jetzige ist aus KW 43. Auch diese hat Spiel, in etwa soviel wie links- rechts also mittelmäßig aber nicht so wahnsinnig wie die erste, aber man sieht es immer noch am Abstreifer. Egal. wusste ich ja. Mehrere andere Nagelneue die ich da probiert hatte, haben ausnahmslos alle Spiel, also Reverbs OHNE Vor-Zurück Spiel sind wohl Zufallstreffer oder Mythen.

Im Gegensatz zur Ersten ist diese aber sauber entlüftet gewesen.

Leider musste ich ja die Leitung kürzen und durch den 301 "Aschenbecher" fädeln. Wie bei der Ersten ist mir da beim Entlüften das Öl hinten zur Spritze rausgekommen, weil die Dichtung innen so labberig dimensioniert ist. Eine echte Sauerei. Wieso die  Messing Anschlüsse der Spritzen auch keinen O-Ring zur Entlüftungsbohrung zum Abdichten haben muss mir auch jemand erklären.

Also nach 100erten von selbst sauber entlüfteten Scheibenbremsen hab ich die auch wieder hinbekommen wenn auch 2 mal gebadet in ekelhaftestem WT 2,5 und ständig irgendwo was rausgesifft 

Das mit dem Auslaufen ist mir auch passiert. wie ich es hinbekommen habe weiß ich nimmer.

Die ersten 2 Ausfahrten blieb das Spiel Gott sei dank gleich. Bei -4 Grad war die Performance sehr gut. Was gar nicht gut ist, ist der Montage- Winkel des Hebels mit Hope Bremshebeln.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Wieso die  Messing Anschlüsse der Spritzen auch keinen O-Ring zur Entlüftungsbohrung zum Abdichten haben muss mir auch jemand erklären.


O-Ringe sind dabei, die sind in der Tüte mit dem Befestigungsmaterial.

Und zum Spiel. Etwas Spiel braucht es bei dieser Konstruktion ja, ansonsten wäre die Stütze deutlich schwergängiger. So lange es so bleibt und beim fahren nicht stört, sehe ich darin kein Problem.

Ich habe nun auch zwei Reverbs hier. Beide aus KW43, funktionieren beide aus dem Karton raus einwandfrei. Spiel merke ich auch keins, vermutlich dann erst im eingebauten Zustand. Morgen werden ich sie montieren, bin gespannt.





...


----------



## lexle (29. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> O-Ringe sind dabei, die sind in der Tüte mit dem Befestigungsmaterial.
> 
> Und zum Spiel. Etwas Spiel braucht es bei dieser Konstruktion ja, ansonsten wäre die Stütze deutlich schwergängiger. So lange es so bleibt und beim fahren nicht stört, sehe ich darin kein Problem.
> 
> ...


Der O-ring aus der Tüte soll doch nicht wirklich auf das Messing Teil?

Das Check ich gleich mal..  

Wei gesagt. Meine aus KW 43 war auch enwandferi entlüftet.


----------



## Boomrush (29. Dezember 2010)

Meine ist auch aus KW43
unmontiet konnte ich auch keine spiel feststellen und die Freude war groß...
Sooo extrem schlimm ist das wackeln nicht, im Vergleich zu meiner Joplin.
Meine Joplin fährt nun nicht komlett aus (10-15mm fehlen!!!)


----------



## lexle (29. Dezember 2010)

Boomrush schrieb:


> Meine ist auch aus KW43
> unmontiet konnte ich auch keine spiel feststellen und die Freude war groß...
> Sooo extrem schlimm ist das wackeln nicht, im Vergleich zu meiner Joplin.
> Meine Joplin fährt nun nicht komlett aus (10-15mm fehlen!!!)



Montieren. Und Vor und zurück Spiel ausprobieren, nicht Links-rechts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boomrush (29. Dezember 2010)

Wie schon geschrieben das vor-zurück Spiel ist vorhanden (schätze ca.2mm)
Seitliches Spiel gibts nicht. Sonst: Top Funktion


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Dezember 2010)

Die O-Ringe passen, sind die gleichen die auch beim Bremsen Entlüftungskit dabei sind und einem anderen Sinn für die O-Ringe fällt mir nicht ein.

Was das entlüften angeht. Ich habe meine von GoCycle, dort wird jede Reverb vor dem Versand überprüft und entlüftet.


----------



## michi3 (30. Dezember 2010)

bei mir ist auch minimales vor-zurück spiel vorhanden, funktion aber super, auch bei den aktuellen temperaturen


----------



## lexle (30. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die O-Ringe passen, sind die gleichen die auch beim Bremsen Entlüftungskit dabei sind und einem anderen Sinn für die O-Ringe fällt mir nicht ein.
> 
> Was das entlüften angeht. Ich habe meine von GoCycle, dort wird jede Reverb vor dem Versand überprüft und entlüftet.



Stimmt. haste recht. beim nächsten mal wird der montiert, es ist aber nur 1O-ring dabei, reicht aber für die Stützenseite.

Ah.. Hat der Jörg schon draus gelernt 

Tipp für alle.. auf die Spritzen Acht geben,. die Dichtungen sind nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei und es kann sein, das das Öl auf einmal hinten rauskommt. also auf jeden Fall alte Klamotten anziehen


----------



## lexle (30. Dezember 2010)

Boomrush schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben das vor-zurück Spiel ist vorhanden (schätze ca.2mm)
> Seitliches Spiel gibts nicht. Sonst: Top Funktion



Genau, bei der neuen jetzt sind es auch ca. 2 mm bei mir


----------



## kuwahara_lion (30. Dezember 2010)

Woran kann ich den erkennen aus welcher KW die Stütze stammt?


----------



## Boomrush (30. Dezember 2010)

kuwahara_lion schrieb:


> Woran kann ich den erkennen aus welcher KW die Stütze stammt?



..steht auf der Verpackung vor der Seriennummer und ich glaube sogar auf der Stütze vor der Seriennummer


----------



## Boomrush (30. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Genau, bei der neuen jetzt sind es auch ca. 2 mm bei mir




..bringt es was meine trotzdem zu reklamieren? Oder sind die 2mm normal?
Mein Händler würd die Stütze einsenden.... hmmm


----------



## lexle (30. Dezember 2010)

Boomrush schrieb:


> ..bringt es was meine trotzdem zu reklamieren? Oder sind die 2mm normal?
> Mein Händler würd die Stütze einsenden.... hmmm



Wird dir nichts bringen! Bei meiner ersten Stütze (die hat mein Händler zurückgenommen) Da hab ich es net gemessen, aber das waren locker 4-5 mm Spiel... da meinte SRAM das da:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> ...



Was machst Du mit deiner Reverb jetzt? Fährst Du sie oder hast Du sie dem Händler zurückgegeben.

Meines Wissens haben Kindshock und Co. auch minimal Spiel wenn die Sattelstütze voll ausgefahren ist.


----------



## Lory (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallöchen,

nach abermaligen durchlesen des Freds, denke ich eine Tendenz zu erkennen. 
Das vor/rück Spiel pegelt sich im Moment auf 2mm ein. 
Ist das so?

Wenn ja wäre es doch genauso viel wie bei anderen Variostützen (KS, GD...)

MFG
Lory


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Stimmt. haste recht. beim nächsten mal wird der montiert, es ist aber nur 1O-ring dabei, reicht aber für die Stützenseite.



Check nochmal die Tüte, bei mir waren zwei dabei, die verstecken sich aber gerne in den Leitungshaltern.


----------



## lexle (30. Dezember 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was machst Du mit deiner Reverb jetzt? Fährst Du sie oder hast Du sie dem Händler zurückgegeben.
> 
> Meines Wissens haben Kindshock und Co. auch minimal Spiel wenn die Sattelstütze voll ausgefahren ist.



Die Erste hatte 4-5 mm Spiel, die hatte ich zurückgegeben, dem Händler war der "Wackel-Dackel" selbst peinlich.

Leider ist mir die K900 am 301 zwischenzeitlich verreckt und da geht ne Zugführung mit normalem Zug nicht. Daher noch nen Versuch mit der Reverb. Die jetzige hat 2 mm Spiel. Nicht schön aber am Markt ist ja wohl nix besseres erhältlich.

So meine persönliche Erfahrungen mit knapp 100 Kilo:
Joplin: Geht nicht wegen Sattel-Klemmung, verdreht sich nach hinten
Specialized: Geht nicht wegen Sattel Klemmung, verdreht sich nach hinten
GD Classic: Feste Punkte taugen mir nicht,zudem war bei meiner die Magnetbox schräg aufgeklebt, lies sich nur shlecht entriegeln, dafür hat se sich manchmal von alleine entriegelt )))))
KS I 900: Anfangs Modelle Riefen, jetzt OK, dafür jetzt das bekanntee Thema "kKommt 2 cm von alleine raus" 
KS I 950: Zug geht nicht am 301 scheidet daher aus

Also fahr ich die Reverb.. bis auf das Gewackel funzt zumindest erstmal der Rest.


----------



## lexle (30. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Check nochmal die Tüte, bei mir waren zwei dabei, die verstecken sich aber gerne in den Leitungshaltern.



war nur 1er (Ganz ehrlich glaub ich net wirklich das der dafür ist, den mus man mit gewalt draufnödeln), an der Remote sifft auch so nix raus.. da hat auch die Schraube nur nen Konus und keinen O-Ring


----------



## lexle (30. Dezember 2010)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> nach abermaligen durchlesen des Freds, denke ich eine Tendenz zu erkennen.
> Das vor/rück Spiel pegelt sich im Moment auf 2mm ein.
> ...



Also meine GD hatte KEIN Vor/Rück dafür ordentlich Links-Rechts Spiel, die KS  I 950 hat minmalstes Vor/Rück, meine 9 Monate Alte KS 900 GAR kein fühlbares Vor-Rück!!!!

Ein Links/Rechts ist Technisch noch erklärbar wegen der Linearführung aber Vor-/Zurück braucht wie an der Gabel einfach keine Sau wirklich in gehobene Maße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (30. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich glaub ich net wirklich das der dafür ist, den mus man mit gewalt draufnödeln)


Für was sonst? Bin für Vorschläge offen. Aber bei mir gehen die Ringe ganz normal drauf, haben die gleiche Größe wie die O-Ringe vom Bremsen-Entlüftungsset und ein andere Einsatzzweck fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## lexle (30. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Für was sonst? Bin für Vorschläge offen. Aber bei mir gehen die Ringe ganz normal drauf, haben die gleiche Größe wie die O-Ringe vom Bremsen-Entlüftungsset und ein andere Einsatzzweck fällt mir nicht ein.



Ersatz für die Oring Dichtung der Schraube selbst?


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Dezember 2010)

Auch ne Möglichkeit...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> ...



Danke. Ich wart mal, bis meine die Tage geliefert wird. Zum einen interessant, welche Produktions-KW und zum anderen welches Defizit (Schlecht entlüftet und oder nur Spiel und wieviel). Wenn sie da ist, werde ich berichten. Dauert hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange. BMO kann wieder liefern.


----------



## Mc Wade (31. Dezember 2010)

Habe meine Reverb jetzt 200 Km im Gebrauch, funtioniert super ! Habe von Beginn an ein Spiel in der Kolben.- Sattelrohrstange, welches ich als normal betrachte ! 
Gruss und guten Rutsch
Wade


----------



## Lory (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab einen kleinen Vorschlag 
Um etwas die Übersichtlichkeit zu behalten und um eine mögliche Tendenz innerhalb der Fertigung auszumachen, denke ich, macht es Sinn von den hier gekauften Stützen und von denen die da noch kommen  jeweils die *Version*(Länge, Durchmesser), die *Fertigungswoche* und das *Vor/Rück- Spiel* anzugeben.

Ich würde Euch gerne schon berichten. Zum einen bin ich aber hin und her gerissen zwischen GD und Reverb und zum anderen gibt es die Reverb nirgends in 31,6/420 

Einen guten Start in das Jahr 2011 wünsche ich Euch.

Lory


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Dezember 2010)

Lory schrieb:


> zum anderen gibt es die Reverb nirgends in 31,6/420



Doch, hier:
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho..._Sattelstuetze_31,6_--_420_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## Ratzfatz39 (1. Januar 2011)

Boomrush schrieb:


> Meine ist auch aus KW43
> unmontiet konnte ich auch keine spiel feststellen und die Freude war groß...
> Sooo extrem schlimm ist das wackeln nicht, im Vergleich zu meiner Joplin.
> Meine Joplin fährt nun nicht komlett aus (10-15mm fehlen!!!)



hallo,habe auch mal nachgeschaut,
meine reverb ist aus der 38 KW!!!


----------



## Vogelsberger (2. Januar 2011)

Mal eine Frage an die Reverb User:
Hat die Stütze  ein Befüllventil für die Luft zum Aufpumpen falls sie mal undicht war oder ist da wie bei KS nichts zu sehen?


----------



## Walli1 (2. Januar 2011)

Ja, es ist ein Ventil vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (2. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte heute endlich mal Zeit und wollte die Reverb montieren. Dabei sind mir Riefen auf der Lauffläche aufgefallen, 2-3 Stück in Längsrichtung, mehrere cm lang und deutlich mit dem Fingernagel zu spüren. 

Ich habe dann die zweite auf Riefen überprüft und wie soll es anders sein, die hat die gleichen Riefen an der gleichen Stelle, im unteren Teile auf der Höhe der Kabelführung 

Beide Reverbs (KW 43) gehen wieder zurück. 

Kann noch jemand Riefen feststellen?


----------



## lexle (2. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute endlich mal Zeit und wollte die Reverb montieren. Dabei sind mir Riefen auf der Lauffläche aufgefallen, 2-3 Stück in Längsrichtung, mehrere cm lang und deutlich mit dem Fingernagel zu spüren.
> 
> Ich habe dann die zweite auf Riefen überprüft und wie soll es anders sein, die hat die gleichen Riefen an der gleichen Stelle, im unteren Teile auf der Höhe der Kabelführung
> 
> ...



Noch nicht.. Hab aber auch KW 43 schau nachher mal.. Ich hoff jetzt nicht das auch noch!!!!


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Januar 2011)

Ist mir auch erst jetzt auf den zweiten Blick aufgefallen...


----------



## lexle (2. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ist mir auch erst jetzt auf den zweiten Blick aufgefallen...



Bild?


----------



## biker-wug (2. Januar 2011)

Eben mal im Keller gewesen, KW 43 keine Riefen. Hab sie sogar mit der Taschenlampe abgeleuchtet.


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Januar 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Bild?



Kommt morgen...


----------



## lexle (3. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kommt morgen...



Super, danke, werd mal bei Tageslicht schauen, konnte im Keller trotz der hellen Betty nichts feststellen


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Januar 2011)

So, hier nun das versprochene Bild. Wie gesagt, die Riefen sind bei beiden Reverbs vorhanden. Sind nur auf den zweiten Blick zu sehen, wenn man die Lauffläche entsprechend gegen das Licht hält, sind aber mit dem Fingernagel deutlich zu spüren.

EDIT: nachdem ich mir das Bild jetzt nochmal genau angeschaut habe, sind mir links von den Riefen nochmal welche aufgefallen, auch wieder 3 stück im gleichen Abstand und rechts davon scheint es auch schon ansätze davon zu geben.


----------



## lexle (3. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> So, hier nun das versprochene Bild. Wie gesagt, die Riefen sind bei beiden Reverbs vorhanden. Sind nur auf den zweiten Blick zu sehen, wenn man die Lauffläche entsprechend gegen das Licht hält, sind aber mit dem Fingernagel deutlich zu spüren.



Und links daneben hast du nochmal so ne schwächere "3-fach-Line". Vom abtand ist das echt komisch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. Januar 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Und links daneben hast du nochmal so ne schwächere "3-fach-Line". Vom abtand ist das echt komisch....



Yep, ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen... rechts davon fängt es auch an.

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag: habe vorhin nochmal auf den Karton geschaut, nur eine Stütze ist aus KW 43, die andere ist aus KW44. Das obige Bild ist die KW44, bei der aus KW43 ist aber wie gesagt das gleiche Problem, nicht ganz so schlimm, aber das 3-fach Muster ist auch zu erkennen.



...


----------



## lexle (3. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Yep, ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen... rechts davon fängt es auch an.
> 
> Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag: habe vorhin nochmal auf den Karton geschaut, nur eine Stütze ist aus KW 43, die andere ist aus KW44. Das obige Bild ist die KW44, bei der aus KW43 ist aber wie gesagt das gleiche Problem, nicht ganz so schlimm, aber das 3-fach Muster ist auch zu erkennen.
> 
> ...



Ist ganz merkwürdig.. alos hatte meineg gerade in der Prallen sonne, da war nix.. ich geh jetzt 2-3 Std auf die reverb  mit meinen smoothen 99 Kilöchen.. mal sehen wie es danach aussieht.

Aber die eine sah doch schon ausm karton so aus?


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Januar 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Aber die eine sah doch schon ausm karton so aus?


Die sahen beide schon so aus dem Karton aus, keine der beiden ist ja bisher verbaut. Nachdem ich die Riefen entdeckt habe, habe ich mir den Einbau erspart.
Ich denke, das ist einfach ein Problem bei der Fertigung und nicht wie damals bei der i900, eines das erst durch den Gebrauch entsteht.


----------



## trigger666 (4. Januar 2011)

Wenn die Riefen bei mehreren Modellen auftreten, dann hat Rock Shox in der Fertigungskontrolle voll gepennt. Ich hatte vor, mir die StÃ¼tze jetzt zu ordern. Durch Eure BeitrÃ¤ge werde ich mir das ganze Ã¼berlegen. 250â¬ ist eine Menge Geld.


----------



## Grinsekatz (5. Januar 2011)

Och Mensch,dachte mit RS wirds endlich was und nun das
Selbst eine Dart für 99Euro hat kein Spiel und ist grösseren Lasten ausgesetzt.
Aber Federungs-Spezialist RS kriegts auch nicht gebacken,weder für 250Euro noch aus den Erfahrungen anderer Hersteller.
Das Ding sollte meiner Meinung nach NULL Spiel haben,nicht ausfahren beim Anheben und vor allen ein Neopren-Kondom für das Standrohr haben.

Bei Dreckbeschuss kommt es zwanslaufig vor das auch Steinchen aufschlagen und die nagen halt am Standrohr.

Da lob ich mir meine klassische Stütze,die wackelt nämlich nicht und ist vieeeel billiger und leichter.Muss nach nem Anstieg sowieso absteigen um den Fullface aufzusetzten


----------



## gurkenfolie (5. Januar 2011)

hier wird was von 2-4mm spiel geschrieben, wie messt ihr das bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pm.andy (5. Januar 2011)

Also anscheinend hatte ich Glück mit meiner Reverb. Meie ist von KW43 hat keine Riefen und war von Anfang an top entlüftet. Spiel hat sie leider auch aber max.1-2mm, während der Fahrt eigentlich gar nicht spürbar. Habe die Leitung gekürzt und danach nach Anleitung noch mal entlüftet, fährt nun so schnell hoch dass ich die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit reduziert habe. Was der langzeittest bringt zeigt sich noch da ich im Moment nicht wirklich viel KM fahre. Wenn sich was tut werde ich natürlich berichten.

pm.andy


----------



## lexle (5. Januar 2011)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> hier wird was von 2-4mm spiel geschrieben, wie messt ihr das bitte?



Sattelspitze gegen fest auf Oberrohr gespannten Holzklotz mittels digitalem Messschieber z.B. Oder ganz einfach mitm Augenmaß 

Bei meiner Ersten mit >4mm da brauchste gar nix mher messen, das haste von 2,5 m Entfernung schon gesehen


----------



## lexle (5. Januar 2011)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Och Mensch,dachte mit RS wirds endlich was und nun das
> Selbst eine Dart für 99Euro hat kein Spiel und ist grösseren Lasten ausgesetzt.
> Aber Federungs-Spezialist RS kriegts auch nicht gebacken,weder für 250Euro noch aus den Erfahrungen anderer Hersteller.
> Das Ding sollte meiner Meinung nach NULL Spiel haben,nicht ausfahren beim Anheben und vor allen ein Neopren-Kondom für das Standrohr haben.
> ...



Na ja.. also die letzten Tage im Schnee war ich wirklich über Rauf- runter per remote sehr glücklich on the trail, hat mir mehrmals beim Einsinken wo der Sattel oben war mal kurz den Arsch gerettet in Tretpassagen


----------



## ben83 (5. Januar 2011)

Meine ist heute auch endlich angekommen. Riefen konnte ich keine sehen aber Spiel vor und zurück hat sie auch ganz leicht. Wenn es nicht mehr wird kann ich aber damit gut leben...

Ist eine Reverb 31,6 420 mm aus kW43


----------



## Grinsekatz (5. Januar 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Na ja.. also die letzten Tage im Schnee war ich wirklich über Rauf- runter per remote sehr glücklich on the trail, hat mir mehrmals beim Einsinken wo der Sattel oben war mal kurz den Arsch gerettet in Tretpassagen



Mit Sicherheit hat so ne Stütze in manchen Situationen ihre grossen Vorteile.Dennoch überwiegen für mich die Nachteile die dann beim den restlichen 90%Fahrbetrieb zum Tragen kommen.
Ausserdem finde ich die Preise auch bei anderen Herstellern völlig überzogen.Bei RS schon zwei mal da die eh Erfahrung ohne Ende haben,schade.
Eine Stütze mit Spiel kommt für mich garnicht in Frage,davon abgesehen wird das Spiel nicht besser über die Jahre.
Ich mein jeder Bürosessel hat da ne bessere Funktion 
Apropos Sessel,hab da mal ne Barhockerkonstruktion in nem Bikeshop bestaunen können welche auf ner Totem2Step aufbaute,da hat nix gewackelt wenn man draufsas Also RS,geht doch!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Januar 2011)

ben83 schrieb:


> ...kW43



Von wo hast Du die Stütze?


----------



## lexle (5. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## lexle (5. Januar 2011)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit hat so ne Stütze in manchen Situationen ihre grossen Vorteile.Dennoch überwiegen für mich die Nachteile die dann beim den restlichen 90%Fahrbetrieb zum Tragen !



Die da wären?


----------



## ben83 (6. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Von wo hast Du die Stütze?



Hi,

hab die Stütze in Trier bei einem Radhändler gekauft. Wurde soweit ich weiß bei Hartje bestellt und war auch innerhalb 3-4 Tagen da....


----------



## trigger666 (6. Januar 2011)

trotz aller bedenken, habe ich mir gestern auch eine bestellt. 

ich bin gespannt ob sie noch vor dem WE eintrifft. ich hatte allerdings keine probleme eine 31,6 in 420mm zu bekommen. ich hoffe sie wird gleich fertig entlüftet und betriebsbereit geliefert. 

bin gespannt, welche fertigungswoche diese dann hat und ob die riefen auch gleich mit geliefert werden.

infos folgen, sobald da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Januar 2011)

ben83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab die Stütze in Trier bei einem Radhändler gekauft. Wurde soweit ich weiß bei Hartje bestellt und war auch innerhalb 3-4 Tagen da....



Auf meine von BMO warte ich seit Mitte November.


----------



## ben83 (6. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Auf meine von BMO warte ich seit Mitte November.




Das ist mies....Ich dachte eigentlich auch es würde länger dauern, aber  Hartje hat die Dinger auf Lager liegen...Frag doch mal bei einem Händler  in deiner nähe nach.


----------



## trigger666 (6. Januar 2011)

ich habe meine über eBay gekauft/ersteigert.

dort sind händler, die kurzfristig liefern.


----------



## janisj (6. Januar 2011)

Habe meine vor 3 Tagen bestellt(GC) und ist frisch eingetroffen, KW 44, Die Riefen habe ich auch, wie schon geschreieben  mit dem Fingernagel deutlich zu spüren. Da die Riefen sehr sehr fein sind, denke das die keine funktions/dichtigkeits_Probleme verursachen werden. Sonst ist die Stutze Top.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Januar 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Da die Riefen sehr sehr fein sind, denke das die keine funktions/dichtigkeits_Probleme verursachen werden.



Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## janisj (6. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.


Ich habe einfach keine Lust die zurückzuschicken und auf eine neue hoffen.
Und laut Explosionszeichnung an diesen Riefen wird kein Öl/Luftdruk aufgebaut.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, die Dichtungen sind drunter. Bleibt trotzdem die Frage, ob die Beschichtung an dieser Stelle dauerhaft schadlos bleibt oder vielleicht doch mit der Zeit an den Buchsen aufgerieben wird und ob der Ãlabstreifer auf Dauer keinen Schaden davon trÃ¤gt. Und bei Dreckbeschuss kann sich dieser in die Riefen setzen und so ins Innere gelangen, weil er nicht vom Staubabstreifer abgewischt wird.  

Mir persÃ¶nlich sind das bei einer VariostÃ¼tze fÃ¼r 250â¬ zu viele Ungewissheiten, das Risiko mÃ¶chte ich nicht tragen. Deshalb habe ich meine zum Umtausch geschickt. Die AustauschstÃ¼tzen sollten morgen eintreffen, mal sehen wie dort die Beschichtung aussieht.


----------



## janisj (6. Januar 2011)

So sehen meine Riefen aus:


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Januar 2011)

Auch wieder 3 stück. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen woher die komen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (6. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bleibt trotzdem die Frage, ob die Beschichtung an dieser Stelle dauerhaft schadlos bleibt oder vielleicht doch mit der Zeit an den Buchsen aufgerieben wird und ob der Ölabstreifer auf Dauer keinen Schaden davon trägt.



Soweit ich das Prinzip verstanden habe, spielt sich die Absenkfunktion nicht zwischen geklemmten Rohr und versenktem Rohr, sondern "innerhalb" des versenkten Rohres ab... 











... erkennbar an dem kleinen Kolben mit seinem Ventilanschluss. Somit sind IMHO Riefen im versenkbarem Sattelrohr kosmetische Mängel ohne Einfluss auf die Funktion. 

Die Jungs von Rock Shox haben sich also was einfallen lassen


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Januar 2011)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das Prinzip verstanden habe, spielt sich die Absenkfunktion nicht zwischen geklemmten Rohr und versenktem Rohr, sondern "innerhalb" des versenkten Rohres ab...



Danke für die Bilder, sehr interessant! 

Das die Absenkfunktion im inneren des Standrohres liegt, war ja schon weiter oben klar. Stellt sich halt trotzdem die Frage, wie sich die Riefen auf Dauer auf die Beschichtung auswirken, das Standrohr läuft ja trotzdem durch das Bushing unter dem Verschlussring, ausserdem sollte die Gleitfläche gegenüber dem  Staubabstreifer dicht sein, sonst könnte Dreck ins Innere gelangen.

Naja, alles Vermutungen. Aber so oder so sollte sowas nicht sein, da schläft RS mal wieder bei der Qualitätskontrolle.


----------



## gewitterBiker (7. Januar 2011)

Ohje, ihr macht mich fertig. Schon wieder eine Sattelstütze, die man nicht kaufen darf. Ich hatte so gehofft, dass wenigstens RS es schafft was vernünftiges auf den Markt zu bringen. Riefen sind aber ein absolutes NoGo. Mist.


----------



## lexle (7. Januar 2011)

Also ich werde meien noch mal genau drauf untersuchen, konnte bei meiner aber meine nach einiger Benutzung bis auf das Spiel nix feststellen, da die Stüte im Rahme Steckt und die Leitung DURCH das Oberrohr verlegt ist (301 MK8) kann ichs nur am Bike unetruchen und weder unre Beleuchtung noch ind der Sonne htte die da Riefen.

Interessant wäre die Frage ob die RS Buchsen galtt oder Geriffelt sind.


----------



## trigger666 (7. Januar 2011)

ich vermute die riefen sind fertigungsbedingt, irgendwo muss das material für die bearbeitung eingepannt werden(Schraubstock). da ja anscheinend alle stützen so ausgeliefert werden kann es sich hierbei nicht um mangelne qualitätskontrollen handeln. 

wenn rock shox bedenken wegen der haltbarkeit hätte, würden sie diese so nicht ausliefern. die müssen ja damit rechnen, das sie im extremfall alle umtauschen müssen.

meine wurde heute verschickt. morgen weiß ich ob mit oder ohne riefen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Auch wieder 3 stück. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen woher die komen.



Vermutlich durch Grate an den Führungskanälen der Verdrehsicherung im äußeren Rohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (7. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab geschaut. Ich seh bei mir auch Spuren, so wie janisj, aber nicht die Riefen, sondern nur die glänzenden schwarzen Eloxal Lauflinien (leicht links davon), ob die natürlich auch mal zu Riefen werden ?.. aber die Stütze hat jetzt 200 Km und ein sicher schon mehr als 100 Rauf und Runter Aktionen hinter sich. mal sehen.


----------



## janisj (7. Januar 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Also ich hab geschaut. Ich seh bei mir auch Spuren, so wie janisj, aber nicht die Riefen, sondern nur die glänzenden schwarzen Eloxal Lauflinien (leicht links davon), ob die natürlich auch mal zu Riefen werden ?.. aber die Stütze hat jetzt 200 Km und ein sicher schon mehr als 100 Rauf und Runter Aktionen hinter sich. mal sehen.



Die Beschichtung ist kein Eloxal, aber ala "Hartlack" oder sowas. Die Riefen die ich habe die sind auch nur  in obere Schicht dieser "Beschichtung" und gehen nicht bis zum Alu durch. ( habe unter dem Mikroskop angeschaut)


----------



## Ratzfatz39 (7. Januar 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Die Beschichtung ist kein Eloxal, aber ala "Hartlack" oder sowas. Die Riefen die ich habe die sind auch nur  in obere Schicht dieser "Beschichtung" und gehen nicht bis zum Alu durch. ( habe unter dem Mikroskop angeschaut)



So,das Spiel bei meiner hat sich noch nicht geändert.Ich lass es einfach darauf ankommmen. Was sehr positiv ist,das meine Stütze jetzt super funktioniert!
Ging immer sehr zäh rein und bei ganz zu gedreht ganz langsam raus. Habe sie heute mal ordentlich entlüftet(4-5mal) und siehe da: Perfekt,super schnell rein und wieder raus Probiere es morgen gleich aufm Trail aus.......


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Januar 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Die Beschichtung ist kein Eloxal, aber ala "Hartlack" oder sowas. Die Riefen die ich habe die sind auch nur  in obere Schicht dieser "Beschichtung" und gehen nicht bis zum Alu durch. ( habe unter dem Mikroskop angeschaut)


Wäre die Gleitfläche lackiert, wär der Lack nach den ersten 5 km an den Buchsen abgerieben. Die Gleitfläche ist ganz normal beschichtet (harteloxiert), wie bei den Standrohren von Federgabeln.


----------



## janisj (8. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wäre die Gleitfläche lackiert, wär der Lack nach den ersten 5 km an den Buchsen abgerieben. Die Gleitfläche ist ganz normal beschichtet (harteloxiert), wie bei den Standrohren von Federgabeln.



Ich habe ja keine 0518 Lack gemeint, aber du hast recht wegen dem Harteloxieren. RockShox nutzt auch "Nitrieren" als beschichtung was wesentlich besser/teurer ist, ob die auch bei Reverb eingesetzt ist weiss der Geier.


----------



## trigger666 (8. Januar 2011)

Meine Stütze wurde heute geliefert. Ist ebenfalls KW43 produziert. Die Reifen lassen sich nur erahnen. Hätte ich nicht gewusst, das ich drauf achten sollte, hätte ich sie nicht bemerkt. Die Stütze wurde entlüftet und ready to use geliefert. Sie funktioniert einwandfrei. Ein Spiel habe ich nicht feststellen können. Bis jetzt. Die erste Ausfahrt wird es zeigen.


----------



## viperman666 (8. Januar 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Ich habe ja keine 0518 Lack gemeint, aber du hast recht wegen dem Harteloxieren. RockShox nutzt auch "Nitrieren" als beschichtung was wesentlich besser/teurer ist, ob die auch bei Reverb eingesetzt ist weiss der Geier.



Also nitrieren ist eine reine Härtungsvariante bei Stahl.Keine Oberflächenbeschichtung! Und eloxiert wird nur Aluminium.(Das soll keine "Klug*******rei" sein,nur ne Info!)
Wenn ich es recht weiß ist das "Ionisiert",aber da müßte ich nochmals genauer nachschlagen um es 100%ig zu sagen!


----------



## janisj (8. Januar 2011)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Also nitrieren ist eine reine Härtungsvariante bei Stahl.Keine Oberflächenbeschichtung! Und eloxiert wird nur Aluminium.(*Das soll keine "Klug*******rei" sein*,nur ne Info!)
> Wenn ich es recht weiß ist das "Ionisiert",aber da müßte ich nochmals genauer nachschlagen um es 100%ig zu sagen!



Aha, da liegst du 2x Falsch:
1. nicht Ionisieren aber Anodisieren, und das ist das gleiche was Eloxieren
2. Man kann nicht nur Stahl nitrieren aber auch Alu, Titan u.a


----------



## viperman666 (8. Januar 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Aha, da liegst du 2x Falsch:
> 1. nicht Ionisieren aber Anodisieren, und das ist das gleiche was Eloxieren
> 2. Man kann nicht nur Stahl nitrieren aber auch Alu, Titan u.a



OK,danke für die Berichtigung! Das mit dem Alunitrieren ist ja prinzipiell eine andere Technik.Ich hatte jetzt einfach das Gas-und Plasmanitrieren im Kopf. Aber du hast in der Sache recht!

Zum Anodisieren,ich wußte schon,daß das der Überbegriff des eloxalisieren ist.Ich meinte auch was anderes,jedoch fällt mir einfach der begriff nicht ein.Aber ich bleib dran!
Es funktioniert glaub ich mit Kohlenstoff und Wolfram? Aber wie gesagt,ich versuch das noch genau rauszukriegen!


----------



## bikertom (9. Januar 2011)

Kennt jemand den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen der 380er und 420er Version?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (9. Januar 2011)

Ja, rund 40g, ich hatte beide auf der Waage.

31,6 / 420mm = 584g







31,6 / 380mm = 543g


----------



## RoedeOrm (9. Januar 2011)

30,9 - 380 = 520g
30,9 - 420 = 560g
gewogen bei Hibike im Laden.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Januar 2011)

Prima, dann sind ja jetzt die Gewichte aller vier Versionen beisammen 

Für die 380/30,9 gibt es hier noch ein Foto
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7870263&postcount=794


----------



## Vipe (9. Januar 2011)

Seit Freitag habe ich jetzt auch meine Reverb. KW 43 mit leichten Riefen und sehr leichtem Spiel (links/rechts + oben/unten).

Nur habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft, die Stütze richtig zu entlüften -.-

Waren bei euch eigentlich Leitungsanschlüsse dabei? Bei mir nämlich nicht, weshalb ich den alten Anschluss wiederverwenden musste.


Grüße Vipe


----------



## RoedeOrm (9. Januar 2011)

Meine Reverb ist aus KW44, 30,9 - 380mm.
Minimales Spiel, aber nicht gemessen, die vorgeschlagene Methode ist mir zu ungenau.
Keine Riefen, weder sicht- noch fühlbar.

Stütze war unzureichend entlüftet. Sie ging rauf und runter, aber der Speed Adjuster war praktisch funktionslos, ganz zugredreht wirkte er als Lockout und ließ sich etwa bis zur Hälfte widerstandslos drücken (also Luft drin.)
Ich habe mit der Taschenlampe nach Luftbläschen gesucht, aber nur ganz wenig und kleine gefunden. Beim Entlüften hat es dann aber ganz ordentlich geblubbert.
Der Einfachheit halber hatte ich das Vorderrad stark angehoben (Kiste) und den Remotehebel so gedreht, dass die Entlüftungsschraube oben lag. Der Rest war eine Sache von 5 Minuten. Spritze füllen ansetzen, ein paar Mal hin und her pumpen, Luft raus.
Stütze fährt nun mit ziemlich viel Speed aus, ich habe den Regler weit zugedreht.

Leitungsanschlüsse? Was für Leitungsanschlüsse denn?


----------



## viperman666 (9. Januar 2011)

RoedeOrm schrieb:


> Der Einfachheit halber hatte ich das Vorderrad stark angehoben (Kiste) und den Remotehebel so gedreht, dass die Entlüftungsschraube oben lag. Der Rest war eine Sache von 5 Minuten. Spritze füllen ansetzen, ein paar Mal hin und her pumpen, Luft raus.
> Stütze fährt nun mit ziemlich viel Speed aus, ich habe den Regler weit zugedreht.
> 
> Leitungsanschlüsse? Was für Leitungsanschlüsse denn?



Schön zu hören das es mit der Ein-Spritzen-Methode auch geht! Möchte es auch so probieren,war mir aber unsicher!?
Sollte jetzt endlich mal ein 2,5er Gabelöl holen!


----------



## Vipe (9. Januar 2011)

RoedeOrm schrieb:


> Leitungsanschlüsse? Was für Leitungsanschlüsse denn?



Wenn man die Leitung kürzt, braucht man einen neuen Anschluss, damit das "neue" Ende der Leitung in die Sattelstütze passt.


Meine läuft jetzt übrigens auch. Hab sie wie eine klassische Disc-brake entlüftet.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Januar 2011)

Vipe schrieb:


> Wenn man die Leitung kürzt, braucht man einen neuen Anschluss, damit das "neue" Ende der Leitung in die Sattelstütze passt.



Ich dachte, per Anleitung sollte man das Leitungsende am Remotehebel kürzen.


----------



## ben83 (9. Januar 2011)

so funktioniert es auch. Einfach die Leitung am Hebel abziehen, kürzen und wieder draufschieben... Da braucht man keine neuen Anschlüsse oder sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (10. Januar 2011)

So, heute sind die beiden Reverbs aus dem Umtausch gekommen, keine Riefen.

Montiert, Leitung gekürzt und entlüftet und jetzt funktioniert das Teil Sahnemässig


----------



## biker-wug (11. Januar 2011)

Bin gestern ne längere Schlammtour gefahren, stellenweise so heftig, dass sich nciht mal mehr die Reifen gedreht haben.
Die Reverb hat ohne Probleme funktioniert!!

Auch nicht mehr Spiel als zuvor!!!

Ich hoffe weiter, dass es so bleibt!!


----------



## Lory (11. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:
			
		

> So, heute sind die beiden Reverbs aus dem Umtausch gekommen, keine Riefen.


Aus welcher KW sind die neuen Stützen?

Kennt jemand einen Shop wo die Reverb in 420/31,6 und der MMX auf Lager ist?

Grüße
Lory


----------



## psychof (11. Januar 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Shop wo die Reverb in 420/31,6 und der MMX auf Lager ist?



Aktuell angeblich bei bike-components.de.

Hab seit kurzem eine 380/31,6 von GOCYCLE. Sie funktioniert prima. Man hat an der Verpackung gesehen, dass sie schon überprüft wurde. Hatte eh schonmal jemand erwähnt, GOCYCLE wirbt mit "vor dem Versand wird jede Rock Shox Reverb überprüft und wenn notwendig entlüftet sowie mit dem vom Hersteller empfohlenen Luftdruck befüllt". Meine ist KW44, kaum Spiel feststellbar, keine Riefen erkennbar.

Frage an die Leute mit der "normalen" Fernbedienung: *habt Ihr sie auf der vorgesehenen Seite montiert*? Meine wär für die rechte Seite, hab sie aber links montiert. Finde es so deutlich ergonomischer, da der Schalter etwas tiefer liegt und mit dem Daumen besser bedienbar ist. Außerdem ist der Hebel dann auch nicht im Weg, wenn ich das Rad mal auf den Kopf (als auf den Lenker stelle).


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Januar 2011)

Sind ebenfalls aus KW43 und 44, die Produkstionswoche scheint also nicht im Zusammenhang zu stehen.


----------



## Lory (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

es ist so ruhig geworden. Sind wohl alle am "reverben" und zufrieden!?



			
				psychof schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Lory Beitrag anzeigen
> Kennt jemand einen Shop wo die Reverb in 420/31,6 und der MMX auf Lager ist?
> Aktuell angeblich bei bike-components.de.


Wie ich vermutet habe. Auf eindringliche Nachfrage wurde mir dann doch gesagt, dass sie die MMX Version nicht auf Lager haben und sie beim Lieferanten nur bestellt wird. Dann hofft bike-c. das die Stütze innerhalb von 24h vor Ort ist.

Ich werd dann wohl noch etwas warten müssen, oder doch zur "normalen" Version greifen.

Habt ihr schon mal überlegt ein Neoprenschutz oder ähnliches über die Lauffläche zu ziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandlerin (14. Januar 2011)

da kann man auf den Fortgang und die Langzeiterfahrungen gespannt sein


----------



## kuwahara_lion (15. Januar 2011)

wahrscheinlich klebt mir das Pech an der Kette...

Habe heute die Stütze montiert. Sie war entlüftet und hat minimales Spiel...dachte ich. Als ich bei der Probefahrt absteigen wollte, bemerkte ich, dass sich der Sattel nach links drehen lässt! Die Sattelstütze ist fest, lediglich der Kopf zur Sattelaufnahme dreht sich nach links. Bin ich ein Einzelfall? - Ach ja KW 44 - 31,6 - 380


----------



## Freerider_01 (15. Januar 2011)

Hi
kann mit bitte jemand kurz beschreiben, wie ich die Leitung kürze? (Kenn mich leider nicht so gut aus) 
hab zwar schon ein paar Bremsen entlüftet, aber ich weiß nicht genau, wie ich die Leitung kürzer soll, ohne das was kaputt geht!
Hab mir das so gedacht: das Öl raus - Leitung abziehen(dürfte doch recht viel Kraft brauchen beim Lenkerhebel oder? ) kürzen - Öl wieder rein- entlüften.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Januar 2011)

1. Leitung abziehen (am Remotehebel, geht recht leicht)
2. mit Cutter auf die gewünschte Länge abschneiden
3. Leitung wieder draufschieben
4. nach Anleitung entlüften

ganz easy und schnell passiert...


----------



## Freerider_01 (15. Januar 2011)

muss ich das Öl nicht herausholen zuerst?
Danke schonmal


----------



## kai-swiss (15. Januar 2011)

Nee, lass das Öl da, wo es ist. Einfach das Anschlussstück rausziehen, Leitung kürzen, Anschluss wieder rein und zurück in den Hebel. Festdrehen und ggf. entlüften wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. Das überflüssige Öl kommt schon von alleine raus 

p.s.: Meine Reverb funzt perfekt, kein Spiel in irgendeine Richtung. Und nach dem Entlüften gehts auch anstandslos rauf und runter.


----------



## stgr (16. Januar 2011)

Mittlerweile habe auch ich es geschafft meine zum laufen zu bringen. Nochmals alles entlüftet und plötzlich ging's. Aber schon ein Ärgernis dass man mit einem neuen Teil so Theater hat.

Wackeln tut sie auch, aber nur ganz minimal, spürt man beim fahren nicht. 

Ich muss sagen, dass ich schon nach der ersten Fahrt begeistern bin und sie nicht mehr hergebe. Bringt einfach viel mehr Spass, Sicherheit und Flow.


----------



## Lory (16. Januar 2011)

kuwahara_lion schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich klebt mir das Pech an der Kette...
> 
> Habe heute die Stütze montiert. Sie war entlüftet und hat minimales Spiel...dachte ich. Als ich bei der Probefahrt absteigen wollte, bemerkte ich, dass sich der Sattel nach links drehen lässt! Die Sattelstütze ist fest, lediglich der Kopf zur Sattelaufnahme dreht sich nach links. Bin ich ein Einzelfall? - Ach ja KW 44 - 31,6 - 380



Laut diesen Bildern ist es meines Erachtens nicht möglich das sich "nur" der Kopf dreht.
Also beschreib oder am besten mit Bild zeige nochmal was sich dreht.

MFG


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Januar 2011)

Hab die Reverb heute auch wieder durch den Schlamm gescheucht. Ich bin bisher hochzufrieden, funktioniert echt sahnemässig - der Umstieg von der i900 war die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## viperman666 (16. Januar 2011)

So hab meine auch entlüftet! Jetzt läuft sie perfekt!War heute auch wieder unterwegs und kann mir biken ohne Variostütze gar nicht mehr vorstellen.Einfach genial.Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist,daß wenn ich die Stütze runterlaß und dann sofort von Hand anhebe,geht die Stütze raus.Wenn ich aber in abgesenktem Zustand eine Weile gefahren bin,kann ich sie anheben ohne das sie ausfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (16. Januar 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Laut diesen Bildern ist es meines Erachtens nicht möglich das sich "nur" der Kopf dreht.
> Also beschreib oder am besten mit Bild zeige nochmal was sich dreht.
> 
> MFG



Bei der KS hat es das mal so gegeben das sich der Kopf nach links gedreht hat, aber da war der Kopf in die Stütze geschraubt (wenn ich das so recht in Erinnerung habe).

Aber laut dem Bild scheint es eigentlich nicht möglich zu sein das sich nur der Kopf dreht.

Rüssel


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Januar 2011)

so...meine hat seit Heute auch Spiel (wackelt) nach ca.220km


----------



## Lory (17. Januar 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:
			
		

> so...meine hat seit Heute auch Spiel (wackelt) nach ca.220km


Hatte sie vorher gar kein Spiel?
Wieviel Vor/Rück Spiel?
Hat deine Stütze Riefen?
Welche Version(Länge Durchmesser) und aus welcher KW?

Grüße
Lory


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. Januar 2011)

Hi,
...sie ist von 24.11.2010
...vorher war keinerlei spiel vorhanden.
...30,9 in 380mm
...riefen sind keine da...sie wurde aber auch so gut wie gar nicht rein und raus gefahren.
...der Sattel bewegt sich minimal aber deutlich sichtbar vor und zurück...und ist minimal verdrehbar...hat also auch spiel nach rechts und links.

...liegt das vielleicht mit dem Gewicht des Fahrers zusammen?ich meine tritt das nur bei "schwereren Fahrern" auf??
...wiege 86kg


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Januar 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> ...liegt das vielleicht mit dem Gewicht des Fahrers zusammen?ich meine tritt das nur bei "schwereren Fahrern" auf??
> ...wiege 86kg


Schwer mit 86kg .Ich lach mich schlapp  Hätteste geschriebn 120kg DASS wäre nen schwerer Fahrer


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Januar 2011)

Das Spiel ist doch normal, mich wundert viel mehr, dass es bisher noch nicht da war bzw. Dir erst jetzt aufgefallen ist. 
Die KS und andere Variostützen haben auch Spiel. Solange es dauerhaft so bleibt, sehe ich persönlich da kein Problem drin.


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. Januar 2011)

ich hab vorher geschaut...da war kein spiel beim ersten einbau!deshalb wundert es mich ja jetzt!


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist doch normal, mich wundert viel mehr, dass es bisher noch nicht da war bzw.



Und ist es wirklich so das man das spiel beim pedalieren / fahren nicht merkt sondern nur wenn man sie von Hand hin und her bewegt??

Ist das Spiel eigentlich in eingefahrenem Zustand auch oder nur im ausgefahrenen??

Rüssel


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. Januar 2011)

..ich habs beim fahren selber nicht gemerkt ...erst als ich das Rad am Sattel mal festgehalten habe bei der letzten Tour.

im eingefahrenen zustand bewegt sich der sattel wie im ausgefahrenen zustand nach rechts und links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (17. Januar 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Und ist es wirklich so das man das spiel beim pedalieren / fahren nicht merkt sondern nur wenn man sie von Hand hin und her bewegt??


Yep.



> Ist das Spiel eigentlich in eingefahrenem Zustand auch oder nur im ausgefahrenen??l


seitlich immer, vor/zurück nur im ausgefahrenen Zustand


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. Januar 2011)

Mit dem eingefahrenen Zustand bezog sich meine Frage eher nach dem Spiel vor und zurück denn das Problem das man den Sattel seitlich drehen kann hatten glaub ich noch nicht so viele oder??

Aber wenn man s beim fahren nicht merkt dann gehts ja noch.....trotzdem ärgerlich


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> seitlich immer, vor/zurück nur im ausgefahrenen Zustand



Ah OK.

Denn meine müsste auch im Anflug sein dann hoff mer mal das sich das
Spiel in grenzen hält....

Rüssel


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. Januar 2011)

...ich hoffe auch das es jetzt so bleibt mit dem Spiel...dann kann ich damit noch leben!scheint ja normal zu sein!

...obwohl mich das ganze Theater mit der Reverb schon ziemlich ärgert!!


----------



## AJ (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

meine (420mm, 30,9, KW43, ohne Riefen) funktioniert nach nun einigen schlammigen Touren einwandfrei.
Vor/Zurück-Spiel vorhanden aber wärend der Fahrt nicht spürbar.

Zu bedenken: jedes bewegliche Bauteil Bedarf ein gewisses Spiel da es sonst kein bewegliches Teil mehr ist.
Das Spiel an der Sattelspitze ist m.M. nach auf ein verhältnismässig kleines Spiel der Führungsbuchsen zurückzuführen. Durch die enorme Verringerung des Abstandes zwischen den beiden Führungsbuchsen kommt es logischerweise zu dem allseits beschriebenem Spiel.
Für mich ist das, solange die Funktion nicht leidet, alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Januar 2011)

Genauso sehe ich das auch. 
Davon abgesehen, ist die Reverb ja echt prima aufgebaut. Die Buchsen sitzen unter dem Abschlussring und am Ende des Standrohrs, dadurch sollten die im Fall des Falles auch schnell gewechselt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (17. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem Spiel sehe ich anders. Spiel zeugt von schlechter Verarbeitung (zu hohe Toleranzen) oder einem Konstruktionsfehler. Es wird sich zeigen was der Grund für das hier berichtete Spiel ist. Wenn mein Gabel oder der Dämpfer oder auch nur irgendendein Teil am Rad echtes Spiel hätte würde ich das nicht akzeptieren. Bei der Sattelstütze wird man sehen ob es ein Problem darstellt oder einfach nur nervig ist.

Ich habe seit 3 Tagen auch eine Reverb und bin bisher sehr begeistert. Hatte vorher ein paar Wochen eine KS900 und das ist ja kein Vergleich. Die Reverb ist leichter, steifer und vor allem: sie funktioniert ohne hakeln aus jedem Zustand, fährt lautlos ein und aus und das alles butterweich.

Vor lauter Begeisterung über die samtweiche Funktion habe ich garnicht geprüft ob Spiel vorhanden ist.


----------



## chaka biker (17. Januar 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Das mit dem Spiel sehe ich anders. Spiel zeugt von schlechter Verarbeitung (zu hohe Toleranzen) oder einem Konstruktionsfehler. Es wird sich zeigen was der Grund für das hier berichtete Spiel ist. Wenn mein Gabel oder der Dämpfer oder auch nur irgendendein Teil am Rad echtes Spiel hätte würde ich das nicht akzeptieren. Bei der Sattelstütze wird man sehen ob es ein Problem darstellt oder einfach nur nervig ist.
> 
> Ich habe seit 3 Tagen auch eine Reverb und bin bisher sehr begeistert. Hatte vorher ein paar Wochen eine KS900 und das ist ja kein Vergleich. Die Reverb ist leichter, steifer und vor allem: sie funktioniert ohne hakeln aus jedem Zustand, fährt lautlos ein und aus und das alles butterweich.
> 
> Vor lauter Begeisterung über die samtweiche Funktion habe ich garnicht geprüft ob Spiel vorhanden ist.




hi gewitter biker, was für eine länge hast du dir geholt? 
ich bin ja auch schon die ganze zeit am hin und her überlegen und nun habe ich gesehen dass du auch ein stumpi hast. ich bin mir nicht so schlüssig ob ich die stütze in 385 oder 420 holen soll. denke aber mal, dass die 385 dicke reichen

gruß


----------



## gewitterBiker (17. Januar 2011)

chaka biker schrieb:


> hi gewitter biker, was für eine länge hast du dir geholt?
> ich bin ja auch schon die ganze zeit am hin und her überlegen und nun habe ich gesehen dass du auch ein stumpi hast. ich bin mir nicht so schlüssig ob ich die stütze in 385 oder 420 holen soll. denke aber mal, dass die 385 dicke reichen
> 
> gruß



Hi, ich habe sehr lange Beine im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße und mir deshalb die 420mm-Version gekauft. Passt perfekt.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Januar 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Vor lauter Begeisterung über die samtweiche Funktion habe ich garnicht geprüft ob Spiel vorhanden ist.



Dann teste mal


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. Januar 2011)

Zitat:





gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Das mit dem Spiel sehe ich anders. Spiel zeugt von schlechter Verarbeitung (zu hohe Toleranzen) oder einem Konstruktionsfehler. Es wird sich zeigen was der Grund fÃ¼r das hier berichtete Spiel ist. Wenn mein Gabel oder der DÃ¤mpfer oder auch nur irgendendein Teil am Rad echtes Spiel hÃ¤tte wÃ¼rde ich das nicht akzeptieren. Bei der SattelstÃ¼tze wird man sehen ob es ein Problem darstellt oder einfach nur nervig ist.
> 
> ...dem stimme ich voll zu!
> wenn wir in der Industrie einen Hydraulik Zylinder kaufen fÃ¼r 250â¬ und der hat dieses spiel....wÃ¼rd er sofort zurÃ¼ck geschickt!
> ...


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. Januar 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> ...weiß jemand ob hier in Deutschland irgendwo ein Service Point von Rock Shox ist ( falls das spiel schlimmer wird) ??hab den Stützpunkthändler in Münster bis jetzt gefunden



Aber Lexle hat seine auch schon zurückgeschickt und die hatte ja
nach seiner Aussage richtig viel Spiel und die wurde zurückgeschickt
mit der Angabe Spiel ist Bauartbedingt oder in der Toleranz siehe Post #48

Rüssel


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. Januar 2011)

Ok,sorry....hab ich übersehen.

danke


----------



## gewitterBiker (17. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dann teste mal



Ich war im Keller. Meine hat auch minimales Spiel. Mist.  Das Spiel ist mehr spürbar, als dass es sichtbar ist. Vergleichbar vielleicht mit einem ganz wenig zu locker angezogenen Steuersatz.

Mir ist während den bisherigen zwei Ausfahrten auf dem Bike nichts negativ aufgefallen. Ich hatte sogar den Eindruck, dass die Stütze weniger flext und stabiler ist als meine alte, feste Stütze. Vom Spiel habe ich auf dem Bike nichts gemerkt. 
In sofern kann ich das bestätigen, was hier alle schreiben: man spürt es nicht während der Fahrt. 
Es ist trotzdem ärgerlich und gibt natürlich Anlass zur Sorge, dass das Spiel größer werden könnte. Ich werde es weiter beobachten, klar, was bleibt anderes übrig


----------



## Asphalt01 (17. Januar 2011)

Hallöle,

hab jetzt auch ne Reverb an meinem Remedy und seither etwa 150 km gedreht. Die Stütze hatte schon nach dem Einbau leichtes Spiel (vor/zurück). Ich halte dieses Spiel für normal. Während der Fahrt spürt man nichts davon, wichtiger ist meines Erachtens, dass sie kein seitliches Spiel aufweist, das würde beim Fahren stören.

Selbst Fox gibt bei den Gabeln an, dass Standrohr und Tauchrohr zueinander Spiel haben, durch die verwendeten Buchsen. Das kann man am Fahrradständer auch feststellen - während der Fahrt spürt man nichts.

Ich denke es verhält sich mit der Reverb ähnlich, die Rohre laufen ebenfalls in Buchsen. Mit dem grossen Hebel (im ausgefahrenen Zustand) wirkt das Spiel am Sattel dann noch grösser.

Wie gesagt, beim Fahren nicht spürbar. Aber die Funktion ist wirklich erste Sahne 

Kann jetzt noch einfacher und ohne gross Bücken unter geschlossenen Bahnschranken durchsausen


----------



## Lory (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

meine Reverb ist heute gekommen.
420/31,6
KW 43
keine Riefen
Achtung: kein Vor/Rück Spiel.

1. Testfahrt wird erst morgen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (18. Januar 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Achtung: kein Vor/Rück Spiel.


Im montierten Zustand?


----------



## Lory (19. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:
			
		

> Im montierten Zustand?


Ach dreamdeep...
Ich lese schon lange genug mit


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Januar 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Ach dreamdeep...
> Ich lese schon lange genug mit


Na dann... schreibs nächstes mal halt gleich dazu, dann muss keiner fragen


----------



## Lory (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

mittlerweile bin ich die Reverb ein wenig gefahren. Alles im Originalzustand bzw so wie ich die Stütze von GC bekommen habe.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass auf der niedrigsten Geschwindigkeitsstufe die Stütze sich so gut wie gar net einfahren lässt und ich glaub erst innerhalb von 24h wieder ausfährt.

Heute habe ich den Zug ordentlich verlegt und gleich gekürzt. Theoretisch ist ein Entlüften nicht notwendig. Ich hab es aber gemacht. Das Ergebniss spricht nun für sich.
Auf niedriger Geschwindigkeitsstufe fährt die Stütze leicht ein und zügig raus. 
Auf höchster V- Stufe ist das Verhalten beim Ausfahren wohl ähnlich einer GD 

Ich denke das Entlüften sollte im jeden Fall gemacht werden.

Grüße


----------



## viperman666 (20. Januar 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich denke das Entlüften sollte im jeden Fall gemacht werden.
> ...



Seh ich ganz genau so!!! Meine hatte die gleichen Macken bezüglich Ein/Ausfahren.Nach dem Entlüften Top!
Wie schon im Thread des öfteren erwähnt: Auf alle Fälle entlüften,im Werk nehmen die das wohl nicht so genau.


----------



## Lory (20. Januar 2011)

Jubb im Werk nehmen die das nicht so genau.
Leider bei GC, trotz Werbung dafür die Stütze zu kontrollieren, auch nicht.


----------



## gewitterBiker (20. Januar 2011)

Wenn die Dichtungen nicht pefekt sind kann es gut sein, dass die Stütze Luft zieht während sie im Versand ist. Das war bei früher bei hydraulischen Bremsen nicht viel anders.


----------



## starfuchs (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

meine Reverb ist nun auch endlich da.
Sie hat leichtes Spiel und ist ansonsten sauber verarbeitet.
Entlüften musste ich nicht, auch nach zweimaligem kürzen der Leitung.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## kultegra (21. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute, ich hab mir grade ne Rock Shox Reverb zugelegt. Leider wackelt meine auch etwas. Allerdings merkt man das beim Fahren nicht, nur wenn man das Bike am Sattel hochhebt, spürt man ein leichtes wackeln.
Ich hab noch eine Frage: Kann man die Leitung kürzen ? im Moment fahre ich nämlich mit viel zu langer Leitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (21. Januar 2011)

kultegra schrieb:


> im Moment fahre ich nämlich mit viel zu langer Leitung.



Hehehe 



http://r2-bike.de/bilder/anleitung_reverb.pdf


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Januar 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> http://r2-bike.de/bilder/anleitung_reverb.pdf



Der Link hilft nur beim Entlüften.


----------



## Lory (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

zum 
Kürzen

zum Entlüften
Evtl. die Flüssigkeit selber nochmal "entgasen".


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Januar 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum
> Kürzen
> ...



 Danke. Warte auf meine übrigens immer noch Bestellt im November BMO. Am Montag soll ne Lierferung eintreffen. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahr z.Z. ne Command Post mit 125mm, die auch tadellos funktioniert und wollte eigentlich mir ne Reverb zulegen um etwas Gewicht zu sparen.

Nur wenn ich das hier so lese, dann kann ich mir das wohl abschminken!!!


Mich wunderts, dass ihr da auch alle noch so ruhig bleibt...
Wenn ich ne wackelnde Reverb bekommen würde, dann würd ich die umgehend Rock Shox um die Ohren hauen!!!

Auch wenn man das wackeln beim fahren nicht merkt, so ist es doch ein Mangel der mit längerer Benutzung sicher schlimmer wird.
Hatte mal ne DT Swiss XRC 100 Gabel die auch leicht, im Bereich Tauch/Standrohre wackelte. Hat man  eim Vahren auch nicht gemerkt aber es wurde Ruck Zuck immer schlimmer weil durch das Wackeln die Führungsbuchsen ständig reibten und sich immer weiter abnutzten.
Die Gabel flog dann irgendwann raus! Andere Hersteller kriegen ja auch nicht wackelnde Gabeln hin...

Wird hier wahrscheinlich auch nicht anders sein. Durch das wackeln ist immer Reibung an den Bauteilen welche dann weiter abnutzen und so sich das Spiel vergrößert.
Bin mal echt gespannt auf die Klagen die da kommen wenn es Frühling wird und erstmal wieder richtig viel gefahren wird.

Da andere Hersteller es ja auch hinbekommen und es auch nicht wackelnde Reverbs gibt würde ich eine wackelnde nicht akzeptieren und umgehend reklamieren! Nur so werden die bei RS zügig wach und beheben das Problem dann mal grundsätzlich, wenngleich die Reverb dann evtl auch etwas schwerer wird.

Durch das geringe Gewicht zieht die Reverb sicher das Interesse vieler auf sich, so ja auch meins. Doch das bringt nix wenn die Qualität nichr stimmt!
Ich werd die Reverb aber dennoch im Auge behalten und sollte sie irgendwann mal so gut funktionieren wie z.B. eine Command Post und dann imer noch deutlich leichter sein dann wird sie auch den Weg in mein Bike finden.


Die DT Swiss Gabel wurde dann übrigens auch überarbeitet und in der neuen Version etwas schwerer. Nach Aussage des Deutschen Services wurden unter anderem andere (stabilere) Führungsbuchsen verbaut.

LG
Matthias


----------



## viperman666 (23. Januar 2011)

Mich würde das Geschrei interessieren,wenn es RS genauso gemacht hätte wie KindShock.Die haben so gut wie Null Spiel was wohl auch auf die Nadellager als Vertikalführung zurückzuführen ist!?!? Aber genau das ist der Schwachsinn des Jahrhunderts!!!! Da sowas zwangsläufig zu Megariefen führt.Das ist ja bei den Stützen auch so gekommen und bekannt.Da hatte aber am Anfang jeder Super,Toll geschrien und spätestens nach nem 3/4 Jahr war Schluß mit Freude!Also ich würde jetzt auch einfach mal abwarten! Klar,vielleicht ist dann in nem 1/2 Jahr auch das Geschrei groß,aber jetzt schon rumzetern?
Ich glaube daran,das die Dinger auch auf lange Frist funktionieren.Aber man wird sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (23. Januar 2011)

jo, mit der KS hast du recht!!! War sicher auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...

Aber Specialized hat es doch auch geschaft. 
Die Command Post funktioniert einwandfrei!!! ...auch auf lange Sicht.

Ebenso ist es ja auch bei Gabeln kein Problem diese ohne spürbares Spiel herzustellen...

Bin nun kein Ingenieur aber dann müsste es bei so einer Stütze auch möglich sein.


Wer die Command und die Reverb schon mal in der Hand hatte wird schnell feststellen, dass bei der Command der Kopf deutlich schwerer ist als bei der Reverb. Wenn Specialized einen Kopf ala Reverb/Thomson verbauen würde, dann würds mich nicht wundern wenn die Command ggf sogar leichter als die Reverb ist...

LG
Matthias


----------



## pm.andy (23. Januar 2011)

Meine Funktioniert nach eineigen Schlamm und Schneetouren immer noch top. Das Spiel ist zum Glück nicht mehr geworden, allerdings lässt sich seit der letzten Tour der der Sattel leicht (1-2mm) hin und herdrehen. Dabei bewegt sich natürlich nicht nur der Kopf sondern das ganze oberteil der Stütze.


----------



## lexle (23. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> jo, mit der KS hast du recht!!! War sicher auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...
> 
> Aber Specialized hat es doch auch geschaft.
> Die Command Post funktioniert einwandfrei!!! ...auch auf lange Sicht.
> ...



Wenn.. Leider kann ich die Command mit dem Kopf nicht benützen, da bei meinem Gewicht eine Klobenklemmung einfach nicht den Sattel in waagerechter Position hält.


----------



## biker-wug (23. Januar 2011)

pm.andy schrieb:


> Meine Funktioniert nach eineigen Schlamm und Schneetouren immer noch top. Das Spiel ist zum Glück nicht mehr geworden, allerdings lässt sich seit der letzten Tour der der Sattel leicht (1-2mm) hin und herdrehen. Dabei bewegt sich natürlich nicht nur der Kopf sondern das ganze oberteil der Stütze.



Wann warst du unterwegs??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Januar 2011)

pm.andy schrieb:


> Meine Funktioniert nach eineigen Schlamm und Schneetouren immer noch top. Das Spiel ist zum Glück nicht mehr geworden, allerdings lässt sich seit der letzten Tour der der Sattel leicht (1-2mm) hin und herdrehen. Dabei bewegt sich natürlich nicht nur der Kopf sondern das ganze oberteil der Stütze.



Einschicken?


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Januar 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Wenn.. Leider kann ich die Command mit dem Kopf nicht benützen, da bei meinem Gewicht eine Klobenklemmung einfach nicht den Sattel in waagerechter Position hält.



Was wiegst du denn?
Ich wiege aktuell fahrfertig etwa 96kilo und babe mit dem Kopf keine Probleme. Habe die Kontaktflächen ordentlich gereinigt, mit Carbonpaste bestrichen und die Schraube mit 13Nm angezogen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## zauberer# (23. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Aber Specialized hat es doch auch geschaft.
> Die Command Post funktioniert einwandfrei!!! ...auch auf lange Sicht.
> 
> ...
> ...



kann nichts zur neuen 125mm Command Post sagen, aber die 2010er (seit 14 Monaten in Gebrauch) mit 100mm hat bei mir schon seit langem seitliches Spiel und die Dichtungen wurden auch schon getauscht wegen Luftverlust.
Das seitliche Spiel stört allerdings beim Fahren nicht, ich möchte nur das "einwandfrei ... auch auf lange Sicht" etwas relativieren

auf dem anderen Rad habe ich seit November eine Reverb, beim seitlichen Spiel sehe ich keinen Unterschied zur Command Post


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Januar 2011)

Ebenso bei der i900, die hat auch durchgängig seitliches Spiel.


----------



## pm.andy (23. Januar 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wann warst du unterwegs??



Gestern Nachmittag ganz spontan 2 h.


----------



## pm.andy (23. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Einschicken?



Werde vieleicht mal mit GC telefonieren, da ich sie auch dort gekauft habe, mal schaun was die sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Nachtrag zum Kürzen/Entlüften.

Also hier die Anleitung zum Kürzen.

Hier die Anleitung zum Entlüften

Meine Empfehlungen die Anleitung zum Entlüften zu verändern.
Meine Empfehlung den *Schritt 5* zu verändern:
Die in der Spritze befindliche Flüssigkeit zusätzlich entgasen. 
Wer eine Avid Entlüftungskit für Scheibenbremsen hat, setzt die Klemme, welche am durchsichtigen Schlauch ist an die Spritze von Rock Shox. 
Wer diese nicht hat, kann auch eine kleine Schraubzwinge nehmen. 
Um den durchsichtigen Schlauch der Spritze ein Tuch legen. Mit der Schraubzwinge die Leitung zudrücken. Dann den Kolben der Spritze etwas rausziehen. Aus der Flüssigkeit entweichen kleine Luftblasen, zusätzlich mit einem Schraubendreher leicht gegen die Spritze klopfen. Die Prozedur 4-5 mal ausführen.
Dann die enstandende Luft wieder aus der Spritze drücken.

Meine Empfehlung den *Schritt 10* zu verändern:
Die Spritze aus dem Entlüftungsanschluss ausschrauben.
Dann Flüssigkeit aus der Spritze in die Öffnung reintropfen lassen, so viel das es ein wenig überläuft. Nicht abwischen!! Dann die Schraube einsetzen und nun abwischen.

Grüße


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Januar 2011)

Hab meine jetzt auch eingebaut. 
Produktionswoche KW50 - hat auch minimal Spiel.

Nach Leitung kürzen passt jetzt alles Perfekt.
Bei mir war auch eine der beiden Spritzen undicht ;(

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## GGAT (29. Januar 2011)

Hab' meine heute montiert .... da wackelt (noch?) nix 
KW50, 31,6x380

Die 2011er Saison kann kommen


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Januar 2011)

kann mal jemand ein foto machen, von der abgezogenen leitung beim kürzen....kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen wie das dort gelöst wird. (habe sie schon zu hause)

desweiteren, kann ich das entlüftungskit der reverb zum entlüften der avid bremsen nutzen???


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Januar 2011)

Ein Foto ist unnötig. Zieh die Leitung einfach ab, geht ganz easy. Dann mit einen Cutter kürzen und anschliessend wieder drauf stecken. Eine Sache von 2 Minuten.


----------



## Lory (30. Januar 2011)

eminem7905 schrieb:
			
		

> desweiteren, kann ich das entlüftungskit der reverb zum entlüften der avid bremsen nutzen???


Nein.
Es fehlt die Clips zum Schließen der Schläuche an den Spritzen.
Hier zu sehen.
Weiterhin sind die Spritzen der Reverb nicht so passgenau gebaut. Die Reverbspritzen müssen nicht so viel Druck aushalten wie die vom Avid- Entlüftungskit.


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Januar 2011)

ok, danke

mir ging es eher um diesen entlüftunsdingens was vorne am schlauch befestigt ist.


----------



## gewitterBiker (30. Januar 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich auch längere Schläuche oder Verlängerungen zu bestellen? 
Ich würde bei meinem Bike die Leitung gerne zu den anderen Leitungen unterhalb des Unterrohrs legen. Der aufgeräumten Optik wegen.


----------



## hexxagon (30. Januar 2011)

Ob das so eine gute Idee ist, die gleiche Spritze für Dot-Bremse und Öl-Stütze zu benutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (30. Januar 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es so ohne weiteres Möglich ist die REverb so zu zerlegen das man die Silberne hülse am oberen Ende schwarz eloxieren kann?

Gruß
Max


----------



## othu (31. Januar 2011)

kw50

leichtes Spiel, funktioniert aber gut!


----------



## whurr (31. Januar 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

KW 43, leichtes (für mich akzeptables) Spiel.

Im Lieferzustand bewegte sich in der langsamsten Einstellung gar nichts.
Also Leitung gekürzt und entlüftet und sie funktionierte in allen Geschwindigkeitseinstellungen.

Nach einem Monat nur rumstehen geht in der langsamsten Einstellung wieder nichts mehr.
Entweder sie zieht Luft oder da war doch noch was drin was langsam zum Schalter gewandert ist.

Am Wochenende gab es dann die ersten 2 Ausfahrten.

Tag 1: Trotz Kälte alles prima
Tag 2: Beim Anheben in abgesenktem Zustand kommt sie raus (allerdings nicht so leicht wie die Crankbrothers). Ob das am ersten Tag schon so war kann ich nicht sicher sagen.

Wer hat das mit dem Ausfahren im abgesenkten Zustand noch?
Ich konnte nur einen Post dazu finden.

Hat jemand eine Idee was man dagegen machen kann?


----------



## Mike71 (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Meine Reverb 30,9mm/380mm ist von KW50 und hat auch minimal Spiel.

Da ich ein Ghost AMR plus mit einer 31,4mm Sattelklemmung habe,musste ich mir ne Reduzierhülse aus einer Red Bull Dose bauen.

Nach dem Leitungskürzen funktioniert die Stütze ohne entlüften Problemlos.

Die erste Sonntagsausfahrt auf der Haniel Halde war ein voller Erfolg!
Ständig auf und ab ohne mucken ... ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen


----------



## whurr (4. Februar 2011)

Moins Zusammen,

gerade entdeckt ... SRAM Reverb Service Videos


Remote Entlüften:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0J-z68O8b8&feature=feedu"]YouTube        - Reverb remote bleed.wmv[/nomedia]


Komplett Entlüften:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsRlj_JJ8t0&feature=feedu"]YouTube        - Reverb remote system bleed.wmv[/nomedia]


Leitung Kürzen:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOqhnknutbo&feature=feedu"]YouTube        - Reverb hose shorten.wmv[/nomedia]


Leitung Wechseln:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOecx50swhI&feature=feedu"]YouTube        - Reverb hose replacement.wmv[/nomedia]



Schönes WE ... das Wetter soll ja was werden


----------



## Kasermandl (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo Whurr!
Danke für den Tip mit den Videos! Bin gerade auch schwer am überlegen mir so ein Teil zuzulegen - hoffe hält auch Schwergewichte wie mich aus (aktuell 99,00 kg - sollte aber bald wieder etwas weniger sein ;-) )
Gruß
Kasermandl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaka biker (4. Februar 2011)

habe seit gestern auch eine reverv, 30,9 420mm kw 44.
habe sie heute eingebaut, leitung gekürzt und mehrmals entlüftet. jetzt funktioniert sie.
ich habe auch ein minimales spiel nach beiden seiten hin und keinerlei kratzer. das seitliche spiel ist etwa 1mm und das vor und zurück sind ca 2mm. der händler wo ich sie gestern gekauft habe, sagte mir gleich von anfang an dass sie ein minimales spiel in beide richtungen haben kann und das das ganz normal sei
solange es jetzt nicht mehr wird, dann kann ich damit auch leben, wird sich eben erst mit der zeit herausstellen ob es so bleibt. 
werde sie dann mal morgen und am sonntag bei uns hier im walde testen und hoffe, dass alles so bleibt wie es momentan ist

gruß


----------



## Rüssel__ (5. Februar 2011)

So, seit grad eben die Reverb montiert.

Zum Spiel: Vor und zurück kein Spiel.

Aber wenn ich den Sattel nehme kann ich die ganze Stütze (also den versenkbaren Teil) ganz minimal nach links und rechts drehen vielleicht nen millimeter oder so....hat dieses Spiel noch wer von euch?? oder habt ihr nur das vor / zurück Spiel

Werde die Tage mal testen ob man beim fahren was merkt.

Rüssel


----------



## lexle (6. Februar 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> So, seit grad eben die Reverb montiert.
> 
> Zum Spiel: Vor und zurück kein Spiel.
> 
> ...



Links/rechts haben alle. Vor und zurück meiner Meinung nach fast alle. Ich hab beides


----------



## pm.andy (6. Februar 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Links/rechts haben alle. Vor und zurück meiner Meinung nach fast alle. Ich hab beides



Glückwunsch, ich hab auch beides, aber links/rechts haben wohl nicht alle. Biker-wug hat links/rechts kein Spiel aber vor und zurück. 

Gruß

Andy


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. Februar 2011)

Hab heut früh weiter am Bike geschraubt und hab schon über meine eigene Aussage von gestern gezweifelt mit dem links rechts Spiel.

Davon war heute nämlich nichts mehr zu spüren 

Dann durch zufall draufgekommen:

Im ausgefahrenen Zustand absolut null Spiel egal welche richtung
Im eingefahrenen Zustand ganz ganz minimales Spiel nach links / rechts aber das ist eigentlich kaum erwähnenswert und da man den Sattel
im eingefahrenen Zustand eh mehr zwischen den Füßen hat (und nicht draufsitzt und pedaliert) ist es eh wurscht.

Das Spiel ist in keiner anderen Position zu spüren, weder ausgefahren, halb ausgefahren, selbst wenn se nur 3 cm ausgefahren ist kein Spiel mehr vorhanden...
das kann ich mir zwar überhaupt nicht erklären aber ist so und bleibt hoffentlich auch so...

Das Bike am Sattel hochheben geht aus jeder Position, da bewegt sich die Stütze nicht bei mir

Rüssel


----------



## Otterauge (6. Februar 2011)

Ich bin gespannt, am Mi. sollte meine auch hier sein dann werde ich berichten ob ich was zu bemäkeln habe.


----------



## Asphalt01 (6. Februar 2011)

Also irgendwie ist dieser Thread so ziemlich nutzlos geworden...

Was soll das Gejammer über dieses bisschen Spiel??? Das ist völlig normal und im Fahren merkt man davon grad mal gar nix.

Wenn ich im Keller meine Gabel im voll ausgefahrenen Zustand hin- und herbewege spürt man auch etwas Buchsenspiel. Also was soll diese nutzlose Diskussion?

Schreibt doch lieber mal über den Praxiseinsatz. Ich fahre meine jetzt seit ein paar 100 km und das Ding geht wirklich gut. Wichtig ist, dass man gut entlüftet.

Also, bitte kein "ichhabbeimeinerspielfestgestelltundbinvonrockshoxsowasvonenttäuscht" Gejammer. Das bringt niemandem etwas.


----------



## gewitterBiker (6. Februar 2011)

Das Spiel spielt schon eine Rolle 
Aber wirklich nur im Stand. Und es ist auch nur fühlbar, sichtbar ist es bei mir nicht. Und während der Fahrt spürt man nicht das geringste davon.

Ich habe die Stütze jetzt ca. 160km gefahren, 3 Wochen alt, Schlammbeschuss ohne Ende, bis -5°. Läuft genial. Einfach nur genial. Kurz betätigen, das Ding fährt ein- und aus wie geschmiert. Mit dem Daumen ist millimetergenaues Einstellen möglich. Nach kurzer Zeit hat man den Druckpunkt raus und kann auch die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit mit dem Daumen kontrollieren (nicht mit dem Rädchen, das ist bei mir auf "voller Geschwindigkeit"). Die Stütze hakt absolut nie (ganz im Gegensatz zu meiner vorherigen K900i) - sie fährt sofort aus, wenn ich das will und sie fährt auch ohne Haken ein. Einfach genial.

Ich fahre viel auch in Zwischenstufen. 
Z.B.: eine dicke Schlammpfütze bei der Gefahr besteht mit dem Vorderrad einzusinken, stecken zu bleiben und einen Überschlag zu riskieren: kurz 3cm die Stütze abgesenkt: kein Überschlagsgefühl mehr da.
Auf steilen Abfahrten, bei denen ich nicht hinter den Sattel muss: 5cm runter, Arsch bleibt auf dem Sattel, viel mehr Kontrolle in Kurven, höhere Geschwindigkeiten sind mit weniger "Respekt" möglich. 
Auf kurzen, ebenen, Trailstücken: 3cm runter: viel mehr Kontrolle, trotzdem kann ich im Sattel bleiben, bin aber insgesamt viel beweglicher.

Ich bin nach der kurzen Zeit absolut begeistert. Na klar: ob das Ding dauerhaft hält kann noch niemand sagen. Aber im Vergleich zu der K900i sind das einfach Welten. Die K900i hat nie richtig gut funktioniert (und war nach ca. 2 Monaten dann auch hinüber). Die hakte immer und das Vertrauen und die Begeisterung in die Stütze war schon nach 50km mehr oder weniger dahin. 
Die Reverb ist ganz anders: Verarbeitung ist top, die Stütze tut ihren Dienst perfekt und ich habe absolut keine Zweifel (mehr), dass sie das auch dauerhaft tut. Die Zeit wird es zeigen. 
Da die Tage länger und wärmer werden wird es in den nächsten Monaten erst richtig interessant.


----------



## Asphalt01 (6. Februar 2011)

Yep!

Jetzt geht es meines Erachtens in die richtige Richtung.

Die Sache mit den verschiedenen Einstellungen ist ein guter Tipp. Ich hab bisher nur min / max genutzt. Werde mal die Zwischenstufen probieren.

Die Stützte ist bei mir so eingestellt, dass der Sattel ein klein wenig zu hoch ist, im voll ausgefahrenen Zustand (ca. 0,5cm). Das ist meine bevorzugte Stellung für bergauf, mit langsamer Trittfrequenz. 
Im Flachen nehme ich den Sattel leicht runter und kann besser mit höherer Trittfrequenz fahren.

Bei mir geht die Reverb bisher zuverlässig bei jeder Temperatur (-10 bis +15).


----------



## othu (7. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden, das minimale Spiel interessiert mich nicht und ist beim fahren/drauf sitzen eh nicht zu spüren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (7. Februar 2011)

Ist zwar hier im Wackelthread aber ich schreibs trotzdem mal hier rein.

Hatte mit meiner heute leider etwas Pech.....

War auf nem kleinen Trail unterwegs dabei die Stütze runter und als ich sie wieder ausfahren wollte, ging nichts mehr

Daraufhin etwas geschaut und gleich gesehen das an der Stütze und an der Sattelklemmung alles naß war.

Da ist der "Anschlußstutzen" an der Sattelklemmung, da wo die Leitung draufgeschoben wird abgebrochen

Zu meinem Nachteil hieß es knappe 40KM mit eingefahrener Stütze nach Hause treten ( ich hab daheim gedacht ich hab keine Oberschenkel mehr)

Jetzt hoff ich nur das bald das Ersatzteil kommt und bis dahin bin ich noch am forschen wie das passieren konnte

Entweder hat der Stutzen schon ne Macke gehabt oder vielleicht liegts daran wie ich die Leitung verlegt hab......keine Ahnung

Könnt ihr mal zeigen wie ihr die Leitung bei euch verlegt habt??

Rüssel


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Februar 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal zeigen wie ihr die Leitung bei euch verlegt habt??


----------



## Rüssel__ (7. Februar 2011)

Also bei dir ist s für die Leitung auf jeden fall besser als bei mir.

Ich hab ja die möglichkeit beim 301 die Leitung durch den Rahmen nach vorne zu legen, daher hab ich natürlich
für die Leitung einen ungüstigeren Weg, aber ob das die Ursache ist

Denn da wo die Leitung gebrochen ist, ist ja auch noch ein Schutz / Stabilisierung um die Leitung der das denke ich verhindern soll...

Rüssel


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Februar 2011)

Bei Dir wird die Leitung im abgesenkten Zustand ja fast 90° zur Aufnahme verbogen, Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das auf Dauer nicht gut ist.


----------



## Rüssel__ (7. Februar 2011)

Ja der Bogen von der Leitung ist schon recht stark aber die Leitung ist nicht da gebrochen wo der starke Bogen ist sondern da wo der Anschlußstutzen an der Sattelstützenklemmung rauskommt.
Also bei dem Bild ganz oben an der silbernen "Hülse"





Nah ja mal schauen ob s mit nem Bogen nach hinten vielleicht besser wird, wobei ich die Leitungsverlegung nach vorne schon gern so lassen würde.

Rüssel


----------



## Asphalt01 (7. Februar 2011)

Hi Rüssel,

gut gedacht aber leider nicht lange haltbar. Die Zugverlegung sieht super aus ist aber auf Dauer nicht gut. Die doch recht steife Leitung verursacht bei jedem Einfahren beachtliche Torsionskräfte auf den Anschlussnippel, mit der Zeit bricht er dann ab, das ist ziemlich sicher.

Du solltest den Zug so verlegen, dass im Grunde zwischen Sattel und Leitungsführung (im unteren fixen Bereich der Reverb) die Leitung ein- und ausgefahren gerade verläuft. Dazu ist übrigens diese Plastikführung auch da. Erst zwischen Führung und Rahmenverlegung darf die Leitung biegen.

Wenn du partout auf deiner Lösung beharren willst, musst du die Torsionskräfte vor dem Anschlussnippel abfangen, indem du die Leitung an dieser Stelle fixierst (Kabelbinder?). Das könnte aber die tiefste Einfahrposition beeinflussen.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Rüssel__ (7. Februar 2011)

Asphalt01 schrieb:


> Hi Rüssel,
> 
> gut gedacht aber leider nicht lange haltbar. Die Zugverlegung sieht super aus ist aber auf Dauer nicht gut. Die doch recht steife Leitung verursacht bei jedem Einfahren beachtliche Torsionskräfte auf den Anschlussnippel, mit der Zeit bricht er dann ab, das ist ziemlich sicher.
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist das Ding aber schon bei der 1. Fahrt gebrochen, das hat mich halt etwas verwundert

Und die Leitung vor dem Stutzen fixieren geht nicht, dann kann man se nicht mehr einfahren, denn dann gibts nen Bogen zwischen Sattel und Kabelbinder.

War grad nochmal am Bike unten, ich glaub auf die vorgesehene Führung der Leitung nach vorne muss ich verzichten, das wird nicht gehen.

Gut der Rahmen ist ja eigentlich auch für ne Stütze mit Anschluss "unten" und nicht am Sattel oben vorgesehen.

Mal schauen wie s weitergeht

Hauptsache nicht nochmal 40KM in der Sitzposition fahren müssen

Rüssel


----------



## ibislover (7. Februar 2011)

etwas OT, aber weiß jemand ob man die reverb auch mit dem hebel links bekommen kann?
ich zahl doch keine 100 euro für nen tauschhebel! 

danke!


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Februar 2011)

@ Rüssel 

Verlege die Leitung auf jeden Fall hinter die Sattelstütze Wirste wohl dann keine probs mit dem Anschluss bekommen ,und wenns doch zum Garantiefall käme ,die beim Hersteller nich sagen können mutwilliger Vorsatz  Und kein Garantietausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (7. Februar 2011)

Der Anschlußstutzen ist ja zum Glück nur in die Sattelklemmung geschraubt, das heißt einfach nen neuen Anschluss
reindrehen dann geht se ja wieder


----------



## zauberer# (8. Februar 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Ja der Bogen von der Leitung ist schon recht stark aber die Leitung ist nicht da gebrochen wo der starke Bogen ist sondern da wo der Anschlußstutzen an der Sattelstützenklemmung rauskommt.
> Also bei dem Bild ganz oben an der silbernen "Hülse"



die Bruchstelle erscheint mir logisch, da die Hebelwirkung an der Bruchstelle am größten ist.


----------



## Rüssel__ (8. Februar 2011)

Jetzt lassen wir einfach mal den Anschluss weg, meint ihr das der Leitung diese Biegung auf Dauer was ausmacht
 oder müsste ich mir da auch Sorgen machen??(Sollte mir für den Anschluss was einfallen)....

Rüssel


----------



## Kruko (8. Februar 2011)

Ich denke, dass Du auf Dauer an der Stelle immer Probleme haben wirst. Jetzt war es nur der Anschluss. Deine Leitungsführung erlaubt leider nur recht enge Radien, welche das Material mehr beanspruchen.


----------



## saeschn (8. Februar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> etwas OT, aber weiß jemand ob man die reverb auch mit dem hebel links bekommen kann?
> ich zahl doch keine 100 euro für nen tauschhebel!
> 
> danke!



Irgendwann im Herbst hatte ich mal gelesen, dass es diese Variante später geben wird. Wann das sein soll kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. Im Moment scheint's wohl nur eine Variante zu geben.

saeschn


----------



## paradisoinferno (8. Februar 2011)

@Rüssel

Schon ma versucht, die Leitung beim Oberrohrausgang möglichst parallel/waagerecht hinter das Sitzrohr zu führen und nicht vorm Sitzrohr so steil nach oben?

So wäre der Schlaufenradius größer und dementsprächend die auf den Schlauch/Anschluß einwirkenden Kräfte geringer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (8. Februar 2011)

Wär n Versuch wert.

Du meinsts also gar nicht durch die Sitzrohrverstärkung nach oben durchfädeln sondern einfach parallel mit dem 
Oberrohr hinter s Sitzrohr führen und dann nach oben??

Dann macht halt die Schlaufe wieder nen größeren Radius aber besser wie ab...

Ich hab se nur aus dem Grund so nach vorne gelegt, weil so die Schleife zwischen meinen Beinen ist und die
Gefahr das ich mit der Schleife irgendwo hängen bleib (und mir vielleicht die Leitung dadurch rausreiß) um einiges geringer ist....

Rüssel


----------



## Otterauge (8. Februar 2011)

Gleich wird meine montiert


----------



## paradisoinferno (8. Februar 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Du meinsts also gar nicht durch die Sitzrohrverstärkung nach oben durchfädeln sondern einfach parallel mit dem
> Oberrohr hinter s Sitzrohr führen und dann nach oben??
> Rüssel



Ausgang durch die Verstärkung wie bisher lassen, nur eben dort, wo derzeit der Leitungshalter/Kabelbinder sitzt, knapp darunter Leitung nach hinten und eben nicht vor der Stütze nach oben führen. Dadurch solltest Du in der Höhe etwa 3-4 cm gewinnen, die entscheidend sein könnten.
Sattelstützenklemme umdrehen (Schraube nach vorn) und die beigelegte Leitungsführung knapp unter dieser anbringen, so sollt´s doch klappen....


----------



## Rüssel__ (8. Februar 2011)

oder die Verstärkung ganz weglassen und parallel mit dem Oberrohr gehen, das wären nochmal ein paar zentimeter

Nah ja wenn i se wieder da hab schau ich mal wie s am günstigsten geht....


----------



## Suicyclist (8. Februar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Gleich wird meine montiert



NEID !!! 

Bestellt is' meine ja auch schon,
aber ich muss noch bis Mitte/Ende März warten,
bis sie bei Hartje wieder lieferbar ist!


----------



## gewitterBiker (8. Februar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> NEID !!!
> 
> Bestellt is' meine ja auch schon,
> aber ich muss noch bis Mitte/Ende März warten,
> bis sie bei Hartje wieder lieferbar ist!



? Warum bestellst du dann dort? Einfach stornieren und das Ding woanders holen. Oder hängt dein Herz so sehr an deinem Händler?


----------



## Otterauge (8. Februar 2011)

So,

verbaut, entlüftet und kurz gefahren... Funktion Top.. wackelt im ausgefahrenen Zustand... gespürt habe ich jetzt beim fahren aber nichts.  bin aber nur kurz gefahren.

Hier ein Video wie es wackelt... sollte gleich gehen.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap1eAF_oq1s"]YouTube        - reverb 006[/nomedia]


----------



## AJ (8. Februar 2011)

Sehr, ich nenn es mal, interessante Position der Fernbedienung!


----------



## Otterauge (8. Februar 2011)

Wüste nicht wo ich sie hin packen soll... war mal die erste Pos... und da ich eh alles mit dem Daumen mache geht es gut.

Mit dem Wackeln das macht mich jetzt stuzig ob ich sie nicht zurückschicke. Sie fährt sehr flott hoch und runter... ggf. muß ich mehr Druck drauf machen ... sie schlägt aber bis in Anschlag...

na werde mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen.


----------



## Rüssel__ (8. Februar 2011)

Also das wackeln ist schon heftig find ich, da hat meine überhaupt nix, dafür kann ich meine ganz leicht rechts/links bewegen
aber das ist nicht erwähnenswert und beim fahren merkt man nix davon.

Gut wobei hier ja fast alle Spiel haben, wär aber mal interessant ob die auch soviel Spiel haben wie deine......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (8. Februar 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> ? Warum bestellst du dann dort? Einfach stornieren und das Ding woanders holen. Oder hängt dein Herz so sehr an deinem Händler?



Mein Herz hängt vor allem auch an meinem Geld und mein Händler macht mir einfach den besten Preis; bei glatten 200,- warte ich halt noch 'n bischen und investiere das Gesparte anderweitig!


----------



## gewitterBiker (8. Februar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Mein Herz hängt vor allem auch an meinem Geld und mein Händler macht mir einfach den besten Preis; bei glatten 200,- warte ich halt noch 'n bischen und investiere das Gesparte anderweitig!



klingt seltsam. Entweder kann er das Ding besorgen oder nicht. Wieso braucht er 2 Monate um eine lieferbare Stütze zu besorgen? Und wieso ist sie dann billiger als überall anders? Das klingt einfach nicht seriös, sorry.


----------



## Suicyclist (8. Februar 2011)

Mein Händler ist ein guter Freund von mir, der über den RockShox-Importeur Hartje in Hoya ordert.
Hartje seinerseits bekommt die neue Lieferung halt erst im März.
Und mein Freund will an mir nichts verdienen!
...also durchweg seriös!


----------



## Otterauge (9. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand vieleicht mal eine zusammenbau Zeichnung oder Demontage- Video. Vieleicht ist dem ganzen ja mit Pom- Hülsen bei zu kommen oder Alu Ringe... dann drehe ich mir halt was.


----------



## othu (9. Februar 2011)

@Otterauge: also meine wackelt auch, aber bei weitem nicht so!! das wäre mir zu heftig! 
und: was passiert bei dir im eingefahrenen Zustand? Kommt die Leitung da nicht an Hinterrad? Zumindest wenn das stark eingefedert ist?

@Suicyclist: 199 Euro (+Versand) habe ich auch ohne Warten und ohne Freund bezahlt...


----------



## Otterauge (9. Februar 2011)

Leitung muß ich noch prüfen... das geht aber glaube nicht das es ein problem ist.

So wie ich das hier sehe kann ich mir kaum eine Fertigungstoleranz vorstellen die das Wackeln verursacht. Die Teile sind doch alle Maschienengefertigt (CNC) da wird kaum sowas vorkommen. 
Ich kann mir eher beim Zusammenbau etwas vorstellen.

Ne Lösung kann auch sein den Alu Ring an der Verschraubung oben.. dneke das ist alles kein Thema die wackelfrei zu bekommen.

Weiß jemand das Drehmoment von der Verschraubung oben und hat gerade die Schlüsselweite von der Verschraubung damit ich den richtigen Schlüssel von der Arbeit mitnehme um den mal anzusetzen wenn ich es heute noch Schaffe.

Selbst ein Pom-Ring den man anpasst sehe ich, denke da gibt es Möglichkeiten.


----------



## gewitterBiker (9. Februar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> So wie ich das hier sehe kann ich mir kaum eine Fertigungstoleranz vorstellen die das Wackeln verursacht. Die Teile sind doch alle Maschienengefertigt (CNC) da wird kaum sowas vorkommen.
> Ich kann mir eher beim Zusammenbau etwas vorstellen.



Toleranzen entstehen natürlich auch, wenn Maschinen arbeiten. Jeder Maschine für sich genommen kann wiederum genauer arbeiten, je genauer die Toleranzen der einzelnen Maschine eingehalten wurden. Es ist letzendlich eine Kostenfrage: billigere Maschinen, größere Toleranzen.


----------



## Otterauge (9. Februar 2011)

Ja ist klar aber ich glaube nicht das wir hier über sehr große sprechen, schon garnicht im Dämpfer oder Dichtungsbereich. 

ich denke das problem ist kein großes und mit etwas geschick selber in den griff zu bekommen... hoffe es zumindest


----------



## the.saint (9. Februar 2011)

Toleranzen hast du überall! 

Und zum wackeln führt dann ein anderes "Phänomen".
Stichwort: Toleranzketten , Toleranzen beeinflussen/addieren sich ja auch gegenseitig.

Eine minimale Toleranz wird mit entsprechendem Hebel zu einer großen Toleranz 

Eigentlich wollt ich mir ja auch eine holen, das wackeln find ich jetzt gar nicht mal so schlimm, eher das Abbrechen der Kabelführung und der komplette Ausfall des Systems.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (9. Februar 2011)

the.saint schrieb:


> Toleranzen hast du überall!



Hier im Forum vermisse ich sie manchmal !


----------



## Rüssel__ (9. Februar 2011)

the.saint schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollt ich mir ja auch eine holen, das wackeln find ich jetzt gar nicht mal so schlimm, eher das Abbrechen der Kabelführung und der komplette Ausfall des Systems.



Gut, das war bei mir halt jetzt so, ist aber bisher keinem anderen passiert.

Warum das passiert ist, kann ich auch nicht zu 100% sagen. Meine Leitungsführung ist vielleicht nicht
optimal, aber das es bei der 1. Ausfahrt gleich dazu kommt ist schon komisch.

Nichts desto...ein bißchen ein mulmiges Gefühl werd ich auch in Zukunft noch haben und da ich ja eh immer mit
Rucksack unterwegs bin, wird die erste Zeit mit Sicherheit noch meine normale Stütze mitfahren, denn der Heimweg 
war schon ein riesen schei.......

Rüssel


----------



## psychof (9. Februar 2011)

saeschn schrieb:


> Irgendwann im Herbst hatte ich mal gelesen, dass es diese Variante später geben wird. Wann das sein soll kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. Im Moment scheint's wohl nur eine Variante zu geben.
> 
> saeschn



Montiert doch den Hebel einfach links! Er steht dann etwas tiefer. Find ich deutlich ergonomischer, ist so besser mit dem Daumen zu erreichen! Auch wenn man das Rad mal auf den Kopf (Lenker) stellen will, ist der Hebel nicht im Weg. Nur den "Rock Shox" Aufdruck kann man so nicht lesen, aber darauf kann ich verzichten.


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. Februar 2011)

AJ schrieb:


> Sehr, ich nenn es mal, interessante Position der Fernbedienung!


Ich denk mal das war erstmal ,hauptsache dran am Bike  Die finale Position findet sich sicherlich noch


----------



## Rüssel__ (10. Februar 2011)

psychof schrieb:


> Montiert doch den Hebel einfach links! Er steht dann etwas tiefer. Find ich deutlich ergonomischer, ist so besser mit dem Daumen zu erreichen! Auch wenn man das Rad mal auf den Kopf (Lenker) stellen will, ist der Hebel nicht im Weg. Nur den "Rock Shox" Aufdruck kann man so nicht lesen, aber darauf kann ich verzichten.



Das probier ich dann gleich mal so, wenn se wieder da ist...

Ich denke das könnte mir gefallen

Rüssel


----------



## Otterauge (11. Februar 2011)

Moin,

ich vermute der Alu Ring unter der Verschraubung (Übergang Standrohr auf Verstellrohr unter dem Schaumstoffring) ist für das Spiel Zuständig. Nachziehen der Verschraubung bringt nichts. Ist übrigens 34 Schlüsselweite.

Weiß jemand den Luftdruck der von hause aus drauf ist un ist es ein Autoventil, sieht zumindest so aus auf der Zusammenstellung





Am WE mache ich erstmal eine Ausfahrt und gucke wie sich das ganze verhält und dann überlege ich Sie mal zu zerlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (11. Februar 2011)

Nah hoffentlich geht da was mit nachstellen, wär ja super...

Wenn nicht, dann wären das schon heftige Toleranzen, denn meine hat da null Spiel.

Meine wurde gestern eingeschickt, ich hoff das die nach der Überprüfung gut ist und ich sie wieder bekomm, denn
wenn ich dann so n wackelteil bekommen würde, das würde mich dann schon brutal ärgern...

Rüssel


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2011)

Zwischen Spiel und Nichtspiel, was Toleranzen angeht, reicht 1/100mm Unterschied, wenn die Führung, bzw. Fühurungsbuchsen nah beieinander liegen.

G.


----------



## Rüssel__ (11. Februar 2011)

Ja da hast schon recht, klar da wo das Spiel stattfindet merkt man s wahrscheinlcih nicht, aber
13cm weiter oben halt umso mehr.


----------



## Otterauge (11. Februar 2011)

Genau das ist es... wer weiß ob wenn ich meine zurückschicke diese nicht nur ein bisschen weniger wackelt. Ich hätte es gerne perfekt und ich denke ich werde dem auf den grund gehen... geht nicht gibs nicht.

Hat jemand den Luftdruck der drin ist zufällig.


----------



## colt73 (11. Februar 2011)

hallo,
ich warte schon seit ende dezember auf meine reverb. habe sie bei bmo bestellt und würde die eigentlich auch gerne dort kaufen. aber langsam dauerts mir zu lange. 
jetzt kann ich anstelle der reverb die kindshock i950r bekommen (auch bei bmo). was meint ihr, lohnt der wechsel oder sollte ich weiter warten oder woanders bestellen?

gruß
colt73


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Februar 2011)

Die Reverb ist deutlich wertiger verabeitet, leichter und funktioniert viel smoother, sowohl die Absenkung selbst, wie auch die Remote. Ich wÃ¼rde bei der Reverb bleiben. Bestell wo anders, bei BMO ist die ja noch nicht mal gÃ¼nstig, gibt schon Angebote ab 199â¬.


----------



## Asphalt01 (11. Februar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Genau das ist es... wer weiß ob wenn ich meine zurückschicke diese nicht nur ein bisschen weniger wackelt. Ich hätte es gerne perfekt und ich denke ich werde dem auf den grund gehen... geht nicht gibs nicht.
> 
> Hat jemand den Luftdruck der drin ist zufällig.



Ich melde mich aus diesem Jammer Thread ab...

Alleine schon die Definition für perfekt am "nicht-Wackeln" festzumachen ist Blödsinn. Sie muss FUNKTIONIEREN und dazu muss man auch etwas Spiel in Kauf nehmen. 
Bleib doch lieber bei festen Sattelstützen, die müssten nach deiner Sichtweise das Optimum darstellen!


----------



## colt73 (11. Februar 2011)

die lieferprobleme werden doch alle haben?! oder wo kriegt man die direkt für 200?

ja, meine vermutung ist auch, dass die reverb besser ist. wobei es da ja auch techn probleme geben soll - siehe auch fotounterschrift in der aktuelllen bike im allmountain-test.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2011)

colt73 schrieb:


> die lieferprobleme werden doch alle haben?! oder wo kriegt man die direkt für 200?
> 
> ja, meine vermutung ist auch, dass die reverb besser ist. wobei es da ja auch techn probleme geben soll - siehe auch fotounterschrift in der aktuelllen bike im allmountain-test.



Die waren vielleicht aber auch nur zu faul sie zu entlüften vor dem ersten Gebrauch

G.


----------



## othu (11. Februar 2011)

ich habe sie für 199 bei bike24 geholt, ist aber wieder teurer geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (11. Februar 2011)

Asphalt01 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich aus diesem Jammer Thread ab...
> 
> Alleine schon die Definition für perfekt am "nicht-Wackeln" festzumachen ist Blödsinn. Sie muss FUNKTIONIEREN und dazu muss man auch etwas Spiel in Kauf nehmen.
> Bleib doch lieber bei festen Sattelstützen, die müssten nach deiner Sichtweise das Optimum darstellen!


 
Blödsinn ist was du schreibst

Wer jammert denn... Wenn ich jammern würde hätte ich sie doch zurückgeschickt. 

Ich hätte es *gerne* Perfekt.. wer nicht. Das heißt nicht das ich es nicht in kauf nehme das sie etwas wackelt wenn die Funktion stimmt. 

Achseln zucken und na gut dann ist es halt so würde ich machen wenn das Wackeln Grundsätzlich ist und gewollt. Dann sollten aber nicht einige Wackeln und einige nicht.


Gibt Leute die stellen sich Problemen oder Ideen... andere machen halt die drei Affen...


----------



## Rüssel__ (11. Februar 2011)

Asphalt01 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich aus diesem Jammer Thread ab...
> 
> Alleine schon die Definition für perfekt am "nicht-Wackeln" festzumachen ist Blödsinn. Sie muss FUNKTIONIEREN und dazu muss man auch etwas Spiel in Kauf nehmen.
> Bleib doch lieber bei festen Sattelstützen, die müssten nach deiner Sichtweise das Optimum darstellen!



edit: Sorry da war jemand schneller

Was heißt hier Jammer Thread....??

Der Thread hier ist ne Umfrage mit dem Titel "Wackelt eure auch"....

Also was erwartest du hier?? Ist ja wohl logisch das man hier auch drüber schreibt / schreiben darf.....

Es wird niemand gezwungen hier mitzulesen, dennnoch gibts anscheinend genügend Leute wo es interessant finden.

Rüssel

P.S. Und es gibt auch Stützen mit wenig oder gar kein Spiel (siehe meine)...


----------



## colt73 (11. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die waren vielleicht aber auch nur zu faul sie zu entlüften vor dem ersten Gebrauch
> 
> G.



ist das eine garantie, dass die reverb sauber funktioniert und steht das im manual?

sehen das alle hier so, dass es sich lohnt noch ein paar wochen (vermutlich bis märz) auf die reverb zu warten, statt jetzt direkt die kindshock i950r zu nehmen?

gruß
colt73


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2011)

Bestell hier, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit relativ hoch das alles paßt.
Die machen vorher einen Service

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/3310/lang/x/kw/RockShox/

G.


----------



## Rüssel__ (11. Februar 2011)

Das Entlüften ist wirklich total easy das bekommt jeder hin.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bestell hier, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit relativ hoch das alles paßt.
> Die machen vorher einen Service
> 
> http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/3310/lang/x/kw/RockShox/
> ...


Wäre auch mein Tipp. Der Service von GC ist wirklich erstklassig, auch im Schadensfall, bei Reklas, Rückgabe etc


----------



## turbofreak (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich fahre seit ein paar Wochen auch die Rock Shox Reverb. Verdreht man den Sattel per Hand stellt man ein leichtes Spiel fest. Dies ist an sich meiner Meinung nach normal und stört mich auch nicht. Allerdings bemerke ich dieses Spiel bei bestimmten  Fahrsituationen (z.B. steil bergauf) auch beim biken. Der Sattel wechselt dann bei jeder Kurbelumdrehungen vom linken Anschlag zum Rechten. Dies spürt man am Popometer und macht sich auch durch ein  Geräusch bemerkbar.   Kennt jemand von euch dieses Phänomen bzw. stört ihr euch daran?

Gruß
turbofreak


----------



## Otterauge (12. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre heute nee Tour dann werde ich Berichten, wird sicher sehr schlammig wenn ich das Wetter so sehe.


----------



## psychof (12. Februar 2011)

Nochmal wegen dem Thema Bedienknopf. So siehts aus, wenn man die rechte Variante links montiert. Find ich viel besser:






Und um beim eigentlichen Thema zu bleiben: ja, auch meine hat leichtes links/rechts Spiel. Ist aber alles andere als störend. Vor allem, wenn man vorher 2 Jahre lang eine Joplin gefahren ist. Da war das Spiel extrem, aber beim Fahren kaum spürbar und überhaupt nicht störend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (12. Februar 2011)

Exakt so habe ich mein Mittlerweile auch... so ist er gut geschützt


----------



## chris-2 (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab nun auch eine Reverb. Was mich ein wenig stört ist die geringe zulässige Klemmkraft an der Sattelklemme. Wenn man etwas höher geht merk man deutlich wie Widerstand beim Absenken des Sattels steigt.
Hab Ihr bei dieser niedrigen Klemmkraft nicht das Problem, dass die Sattelstütze wandert?


----------



## colt73 (13. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wäre auch mein Tipp. Der Service von GC ist wirklich erstklassig, auch im Schadensfall, bei Reklas, Rückgabe etc




danke für die tipps. 
bei GC hätte ich aber auch noch einige zeit warten müssen und da es vor ort ein super angebot für die i950r (170) gab, konnte ich nicht widerstehen ...
wartezeit beendet, heute wirds getestet ;-)

ride on!
colt73


----------



## Otterauge (13. Februar 2011)

So heute 3,5h auf der reverb verbracht. Die Funktion und klasse. Das wackeln habe ich jetzt garnicht gespürt... denke der Sitzwinkel wird dazu beitragen, je steiler um so mehr wird man es spüren... ist meine Vermutung.

Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Klemmung... meine 110Kg machen der reverb keine Probleme oder das was sackt.

Hier habe ich Bilder nach der tour drin...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8016440&postcount=414


----------



## chaka biker (13. Februar 2011)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab nun auch eine Reverb. Was mich ein wenig stört ist die geringe zulässige Klemmkraft an der Sattelklemme. Wenn man etwas höher geht merk man deutlich wie Widerstand beim Absenken des Sattels steigt.
> Hab Ihr bei dieser niedrigen Klemmkraft nicht das Problem, dass die Sattelstütze wandert?




hi chris, da hatte ich am anfang auch so meine bedenken da es in der vergangenheit bei meiner alten stütze nicht so geklappt hat, da musste ich den schnellspanner schon etwas fester wie jetzt bei der reverb anziehen aber nun nach einigen ausfahrten bin ich eines besseren belehrt worden. die stütze hält trotz der niedrigen klemmkraft. habe aber auch montagepaste wie empfohlen verwendet


gruß
werner


----------



## chris-2 (14. Februar 2011)

chaka biker schrieb:


> hi chris, da hatte ich am anfang auch so meine bedenken da es in der vergangenheit bei meiner alten stütze nicht so geklappt hat, da musste ich den schnellspanner schon etwas fester wie jetzt bei der reverb anziehen aber nun nach einigen ausfahrten bin ich eines besseren belehrt worden. die stütze hält trotz der niedrigen klemmkraft. habe aber auch montagepaste wie empfohlen verwendet
> 
> 
> gruß
> werner



Hallo, 
was für ne Paste benutzt Du denn?
Normalerweise macht man da ja Fett rein damit es nicht knirscht.
Geht hier natürlich garnicht, sonst macht die Stütze direkt denn Abflug, denkt ich zumindestens mal. Ich probier jetz so ne Paste von Dynamic aus. Von der Konsistenz eher merkwürdiges Zeug. Auch nach langem Mischen immer noch eine dünnflüssige Brühe mit Festkörper drin.
Die Festkörper leuchten mir ein, aber könnte das ganze nicht etwas zäher sein damit es sich besser aufträgt. 
Na, ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt ob die Paste auch das knirschen verhindert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.P. (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo beisammen. Möchte mir auch eine Reverb zulegen, bin aber unschlüssig bei der länge. daher die frage, wie weit muss die stütze mindestens im rahmen versenkt werden? 

danke


----------



## Otterauge (14. Februar 2011)

@chris-2z0

Meine ist mit Fett drin und bleibt fest..


----------



## Rüssel__ (15. Februar 2011)

Mal kurz OT:

Hat einer von euch an der Reverb was gegen Dreckbeschuss hingemacht oder fahrt ihr alle ohne??

Wir waren gestern unterwegs und da hat´s wieder mal ne richtig üble Schlammpackung gegeben, da
dachte ich mir wo ich das gesehen hab ob das der Stütze wirklich gut bekommen würde??

Rüssel


----------



## Otterauge (15. Februar 2011)

Den Gedanke hatte ich auch schon, gesehen habe ich noch keinen damit. 

Da sie soweit runter geht ist das auch nicht ohne wegen dem Anschluß... der könnte abbrechen.


----------



## Rüssel__ (15. Februar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Da sie soweit runter geht ist das auch nicht ohne wegen dem Anschluß... der könnte abbrechen.



Der bricht auch so ab.....


----------



## gewitterBiker (15. Februar 2011)

Wegen Dreck mach ich mir keine Gedanken. Das ist RockShox, in dem Bereich haben sie jahrelange Erfahrung mit Dichtungen, die funktionieren. Jede Gabel muss mehr Dreck aushalten.


----------



## othu (17. Februar 2011)

Ich überlege gerade meine wieder abzubauen.

Nicht weil ich mit der Funktion unzufrieden wäre, aber ich brauche wohl keine absenkbare Stütze... jedenfalls vergesse ich meistens sie zu benutzen....


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. Februar 2011)

Nah ja wenn du gleich vergißt sie zu benutzen.....dann ist se wohl wirklich fehl am Platz.... und das mehrgewicht kannst dir sparen.

Warum dann die Anschaffung??

Rüssel


----------



## othu (17. Februar 2011)

Bisher habe ich den Sattel nie abgesenkt, weil es mir zu viel Gefummel war, die richtige Sattelhöhe wieder hinzubekommen (die einzige Größe am Rad, bei der ich ein bisschen pingelig bin), also dachte ich, ich nutze das öfter mit einer Remotestütze... tue ich aber nicht wirklich....

Versuch mach kluch...


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. Februar 2011)

Alsol das ist heuer die erste Saison mit so ner Stütze..

Aber wenn ich dran denk wie oft ich mir letztes Jahr die Mühe gemacht hab immer anzuhalten Sattel runter - Sattel rauf
bin ich mir die sicher das die Stütze bei mir nicht zu kurz kommt.

Kommt auch immer drauf an wo man wohnt, wenn man überwiegend im falchen fährt oder selten Trails dann ist´s wirklich für die Katz

Aber hier in den Bergen äußerst sinnvoll

Rüssel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (18. Februar 2011)

Eben hat mich bike-components angerufen. Ich habe denen nach dem Einbau das Video geschickt. 

Sie haben sich mit RockShox kurzgeschlossen und jetzt bekomme ich eine neue. Das Spiel bei meiner ist zu groß.. so umgehen ich jegliche Modifikation was mir auch recht ist.

Toller Service


----------



## Rüssel__ (18. Februar 2011)

Nah das freut mich ja für dich

Hab heut auch ne neue von meinem Dealer bekommen, morgen werde ich sie montieren.

Hoffentlich hat die genauso wenig spiel wie meine erste.....

Berichte doch mal wie s mit der neuen ausschaut

Rüssel


----------



## Rüssel__ (20. Februar 2011)

So kurzes Update meiner neuen:

Freitag montiert, jetzt hat se mal gute 200km auf m buckel.

Wackelt keinen mm egal in welche richtung......absolut null Spiel

Jetzt heisst´s mal schauen was der Langzeittest ergibt...

Ich fahr im Jahr doch einiges an KM / Höhenmeter und demnach wird sie auch ziemlich oft in gebrauch genommen
und wenn sie dann immer noch so funktioniert wie jetzt dann wär´s ja ganz großes Kino.....

Rüssel


----------



## whurr (21. Februar 2011)

Meine Reverb läßt sich in abgesenktem Zustand von Fahrt zu Fahrt leichter ausziehen, wenn man das Bike am Sattel hochhebt 

Erst passierte es nur manchmal und ich spürte einen deutlichen Widerstand.
Jetzt passiert es immer und sie "fluppt" nur so raus (nicht so leicht wie die Joplin, die hat ja fast gar keinen Widerstand).

Hat das sonst wirklich keiner?


----------



## Rüssel__ (21. Februar 2011)

Hab grad mal geschaut, ich muss mit dem Fuß das Bike runterdrücken um die Stütze rausziehen zu können.

Es geht aber es braucht schon etwas Kraftaufwand dafür.

Rüssel


----------



## Suicyclist (21. Februar 2011)

Kann mir jemand mal bitte kurz mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, ob die Längenangaben von 380 bzw. 420mm sich auch den ein- oder ausgefahrenen Zustand beziehen?


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Februar 2011)

Auf den ausgefahrenen Zustand.


----------



## Suicyclist (21. Februar 2011)

*Vielen Dank !!!

*...und wie groß ist die Mindest-Einstecktiefe???


----------



## Mike71 (22. Februar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> ...und wie groß ist die Mindest-Einstecktiefe???



min. 80mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToniTaste (22. Februar 2011)

Solltest aber nicht nur die Mindest-Einstecktiefe der Stütze sondern auch die Deines Rahmens berücksichtigen.


----------



## Suicyclist (22. Februar 2011)

D.h. zusammengefasst: ich habe die Wahl zwischen 300 und 360mm maximaler Höhe ab Sattelrohr. Danke; das hilft!
Fahr ich morgen lieber nochmal nachmessen. Noch könnte ich umbestellen!

Btw wüsste ich nicht, dass mein Rahmen eine minimale Einstecktiefe hätte.
Höchstens eine maximale! Oder?


----------



## gewitterBiker (22. Februar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Btw wüsste ich nicht, dass mein Rahmen eine minimale Einstecktiefe hätte.



Die hat jeder Rahmen. Oft durch ein kleines Loch im Rahmen markiert (damit man sehen kann ob die Stütze im Loch zu sehen ist).


----------



## Suicyclist (22. Februar 2011)

Und schon wieder was gelernt!

Da schau' ich doch morgen mal nach!!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Februar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Und schon wieder was gelernt!
> 
> Da schau' ich doch morgen mal nach!!!


Sowas weiß man ,wenn man sich ein Bike zulegt


----------



## Suicyclist (22. Februar 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Sowas weiß man ,wenn man sich ein Bike zulegt



Klar doch!!!

Und wer z.B. nicht weiss, wie er auf den ersten Blick erkennt, ob ein Auto jetzt 'ne Sprung- oder Breitband-Lambdasonde hat, sollte sich lieber auch keins kaufen, oder?
Und bevor man sich ein Sportmotorrad kauft, sollte man sich auf jeden Fall eingehend mir den Unterschieden von starren, teil- und vollschwimmenden sowie konturierten und segmentierten Bremsscheiben beschäftigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Februar 2011)

Leider haben die wenigsten Rahmen eine Kennzeichnung der Mindesteinstecktiefe für die Satttelstütze. Und in den wenigsten Handbüchern steht da etwas dazu. 

Als Richtwert sollte immer die Kontaktstelle Sattzelrohr/Oberrohr genommen werden. Die Sattelstütze sollte mindestens bis zur unteren Schweissnaht der beiden Rohre im Sattelrohr stecken.


----------



## lexle (23. Februar 2011)

Kurzes Update von mir.

Meine wackelt jetz wieder wie Kuhschwanz nach einigen Touren. Die Hoffnung das geringere Spiel würde auf Dauer bleiben war wohl zu schön um wahr zu sein. Zusätzlich hat se wohl leicht Luft gezogen und ich darf nochmal entlüften.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Februar 2011)

Ich hab die Reverb die letzten 5 Wochenenden jeweils für 3-4 Stunden durchs Gelände geführt. Alles dabei von einer Stunde am Stück berghoch bis zu schnellem Wechsel zwichen hoher und niedriger Stütze. Das Ganze mit einem Lapierre Zesty in überwiegend AM/Enduro- Gangart.
Bis jetzt hat sich das Stützenspiel noch nicht verändert. 2-3 mm Bewegung an der Sattelspitze, wenn die Stütze ganz ausgefahren ist.
Das lässt sich sauber prüfen, wenn man einfach mit einem Zollstock (Gliedermaßstab?) vom Vorbau zur Sattelspitze misst.

@Lexle: Du hast schlechten Einfluß auf mechanische Bauteile. Es soll ja auch Menschen geben, bei denen bleibt jede Armbanduhr innerhalb von 2 Tagen stehen.


----------



## lexle (23. Februar 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ich hab die Reverb die letzten 5 Wochenenden jeweils für 3-4 Stunden durchs Gelände geführt. Alles dabei von einer Stunde am Stück berghoch bis zu schnellem Wechsel zwichen hoher und niedriger Stütze. Das Ganze mit einem Lapierre Zesty in überwiegend AM/Enduro- Gangart.
> Bis jetzt hat sich das Stützenspiel noch nicht verändert. 2-3 mm Bewegung an der Sattelspitze, wenn die Stütze ganz ausgefahren ist.
> Das lässt sich sauber prüfen, wenn man einfach mit einem Zollstock (Gliedermaßstab?) vom Vorbau zur Sattelspitze misst.
> 
> @Lexle: Du hast schlechten Einfluß auf mechanische Bauteile. Es soll ja auch Menschen geben, bei denen bleibt jede Armbanduhr innerhalb von 2 Tagen stehen.



Jein.. wie gesagt die erste hat gewackelt wie Kuhschwanz  out of the Box, die zweite nur so 2 mm da war ich ja schon zufrieden, nur leider ist die jetzt mittlerweile auch schon wieder so ausgelommelt wie die erste.

Aber das hat weder was mit ungünstigen Vibrations oder so tun sondern eher mit Physik.. nach "Spiel kommt mehr Spiel" wieso sollte was bei Gabeln gilt ausgerechnet für Stützen net gelten


----------



## Suicyclist (23. Februar 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Zollstock (Gliedermaßstab?)



"Schätzholz"!!!


----------



## Techniker-vor (25. Februar 2011)

Nach langem warten ist meine Reverb heute eingetroffen.
Auspacken, montieren und alles OK, kein entülften notwendig.
Minimales Spiel ist vorhanden, aber keine Riefen. Sie ist aus KW 49


----------



## bikefun2009 (25. Februar 2011)

Techniker-vor schrieb:


> Nach langem warten ist meine Reverb heute eingetroffen.
> Auspacken, montieren und alles OK, kein entülften notwendig.
> Minimales Spiel ist vorhanden. Sie ist aus KW 49


Kommt noch ,wenn die sich erstmal "setzt"


----------



## nepo (27. Februar 2011)

Wo bekommt man eigentlich das Entlüftungskit für die Reverb her?
Mein Händler hat das natürlich wieder nicht dazu gelegt.


----------



## ibislover (27. Februar 2011)

nepo schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man eigentlich das Entlüftungskit für die Reverb her?
> Mein Händler hat das natürlich wieder nicht dazu gelegt.


dann sag doch deinem händler er soll es dir geben.
gehört schließlich dazu.


----------



## nepo (27. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub, der sieht das bestimmt anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (27. Februar 2011)

Das ist so typisch beim Händler um die Ecke... oft wird das Zubehör sich gekrallt...


----------



## ibislover (27. Februar 2011)

nepo schrieb:


> Ich glaub, der sieht das bestimmt anders.


wegen?
gehört dazu und hast du sicher auch bezahlt, oder?


----------



## flyingscot (27. Februar 2011)

Es werden teilweise auch "Bulk"-Versionen verkauft, komplett ohne Zubehör. Dafür ein paar Euro billiger...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2011)

nepo schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man eigentlich das Entlüftungskit für die Reverb her?
> Mein Händler hat das natürlich wieder nicht dazu gelegt.



Dann hat er es dir gestohlen...zeig ihn an

G.


----------



## nepo (27. Februar 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Es werden teilweise auch "Bulk"-Versionen verkauft, komplett ohne Zubehör. Dafür ein paar Euro billiger...



.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2011)

Irrelevant wenn nicht darauf hingewiesen wird.

..

G.


----------



## nepo (27. Februar 2011)

Und was willste machen? Reinlaufen und mit dem Anwalt drohen?
Is halt so. Ich werde noch mal freundlich fragen, aber ich komme mir allmählich quengelig vor.
Ist nicht das erste, was ich seit meinem Fahrradkauf dort zu kritisieren hätte.

Im Zweifelsfall bestelle ich mir einfach das Set und gehe zukünftig in einen anderen Laden.
Und eigentlich tu ich das eh schon.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Februar 2011)

nepo schrieb:


> Und was willste machen? Reinlaufen und mit dem Anwalt drohen?
> Is halt so. Ich werde noch mal freundlich fragen, aber ich komme mir allmählich quengelig vor.
> Ist nicht das erste, was ich seit meinem Fahrradkauf dort zu kritisieren hätte.
> 
> ...


 
Hö hö, so wird man dann gezwungener Massen zum I-Net Kunden und semiprofessionellen Bike- Schrauber. 

Wenn er Dir das Set nicht dazu geben will: Das Bremsen- Entlüftung- set von Avid tus genau so gut. Und lass dir bloss nix vormachen von wegen DOT und Öl mischen = lebensgefährich. Ein Schuss Bremsenreiniger durch das Entlüfungsset und alles ist wieder sauber.


----------



## nepo (28. Februar 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hö hö, so wird man dann gezwungener Massen zum I-Net Kunden und semiprofessionellen Bike- Schrauber.
> 
> Wenn er Dir das Set nicht dazu geben will: Das Bremsen- Entlüftung- set von Avid tus genau so gut. Und lass dir bloss nix vormachen von wegen DOT und Öl mischen = lebensgefährich. Ein Schuss Bremsenreiniger durch das Entlüfungsset und alles ist wieder sauber.



Danke für die Info. Also tut es doch das auch oder?
http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=4969

Ich bräuchte eh mal eins, weil ich die HS-11 an meinem Alltagsradl etwas kürzen müsste.
Und weil wir grad so schön ot sind: Braucht's für's Leitung kürzen unbedingt einen Leitungsabschneider

Ich habe eh vor, meine Sammlung durch einen Kabelschneider (z.B. von ParkTool) zu ergänzen. Der müsste die Leitungen doch auch sauber schneiden können?

Und noch zum Thema: meine nackelt auch a bisserl. Sie fährt auch aus, wenn man das Rad am Sattel anhebt. Habe aber nicht das Gefühl, dass es mich stören wird. Wetterbedingt bin ich allerdings noch nicht damit gefahren. Schließlich habe ich momentan zwei Winterräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2011)

nepo schrieb:


> Und was willste machen? Reinlaufen und mit dem Anwalt drohen?
> Is halt so. Ich werde noch mal freundlich fragen, aber ich komme mir allmählich quengelig vor.
> Ist nicht das erste, was ich seit meinem Fahrradkauf dort zu kritisieren hätte.
> 
> ...



Natürlich nochmal nachfragen, was das soll und was er sich dabei gedacht hat dir bezahlte Ware zu unterschlagen

Ansonsten brauchst du keinen Anwalt...er braucht auch keinen wenn du einfach was aus seinem Laden mitnimmst ohne zu bezahlen

G.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Februar 2011)

nepo schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Also tut es doch das auch oder?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=4969
> 
> Ich bräuchte eh mal eins, weil ich die HS-11 an meinem Alltagsradl etwas kürzen müsste.
> ...


 
Hydraulik- Leitungen kannst du am besten und saubersten mit einer Frischen Cutter- Klinge abschneiden. Da brauchts nicht unbedingt das teure Spezial-Tool für. 
Sehr gute Seitenschneider gibt z.B. von Knippex. Zum Schneiden von Schaltungs-Aussenhüllen gibts da auch passende Kabelscheren. Knippex bekommst du aber nicht im Baumarkt. Da such dir mal den nächsten richtigen Werkzeughandel. Oder übers Netz.


----------



## leeresblatt (28. Februar 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Zum Schneiden von Schaltungs-Aussenhüllen gibts da auch passende Kabelscheren. Knippex bekommst du aber nicht im Baumarkt. Da such dir mal den nächsten richtigen Werkzeughandel. Oder übers Netz.



wird zwar OT, aber für Bowdenzüge sind die Kabelscheren nicht geeignet, da nicht für Stahl geeignet. Knipex hat aber auch Bowdenzugschneider.


----------



## nepo (2. März 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt auch noch mal im Laden nachgefragt.
Es war ne OEM-Version, bei der war eben kein Kit dabei.
Sie haben welche bestellt. Werden so um die 35 Euro kosten.

Zumindest wurde mir noch einmal gesagt, dass das Avid Entlüftungskit auch funktioniert. (Man solle eben nur die Flüssigkeiten nicht mischen)

Da ich für die Stütze auch nur 200 Euro gelatzt hab, komme ich mir etwas dumm vor, jetzt rumzuheulen, weil ich kein Entlüftungskit geschenkt bekomme.
Allerdings finde ich es auch albern, wenn OEM-Versionen ohne Kit verkauft werden, wenn man eigentlich weiß, dass man dieses Regelmäßig benutzen muss. Nun gut, ne Dämpferpumpe gibt es bei nem Fahrrad ja für gewöhnlich auch nicht dazu.

Danke auch noch für die Zangen-Empfehlungen.
Glücklicherweise kann ich in nem Laden einkaufen, in dem sonst nur Handwerksfirmen einkaufen können.
Nur eine Frage noch
Qualität: Knipex > Parktool?


----------



## Sumsemann (2. März 2011)

Hast du nen Dremel?

mit einer mini Trennscheibe lässt sich jede Art von Zughülle perfekt schneiden.

LG
Matthias


----------



## nepo (3. März 2011)

Nö leider nicht. Hätt ich mir schon öfter gewünscht. Außerdem muss ich beim Schrauben leider auf jegliche Stromversorgung verzichten, da ich in meinem Kellerabteil weder Strom noch Licht habe. Gibt nur den 3-Minuten-Schalter im Gang.

Und noch mal zum Entlüften: Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal das Entlüftungskit für die Reverb in nem Onlineshop gesehen?
Schon klar, dass das normale Avid-Kit auch geht, mich interessiert es nur. Ich habe es nämlich immer noch nirgends gefunden.

Eigentlich brauchts doch dafür auch nur die passenden Adapterschrauben oder? Der Rest ist in Form von Spritzen und Schläuchen ja in jeder/m Apotheke/Baumarkt zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (4. März 2011)

hey 

habe heute meine 011er Reverb angebaut
und den sattel fest gemacht aber wenn ich den sattel nach links und rechts drehe bewegt er sich noch ein bissel also seitliches Spiel

hat einer einen rat oder weiß einer die Ursache dafür ??

ich mein das ist das 011er Modell da sollten doch Kinderkrankheiten behoben wurden sein 

mfg Alex


----------



## gewitterBiker (4. März 2011)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> hey
> 
> habe heute meine 011er Reverb angebaut
> und den sattel fest gemacht aber wenn ich den sattel nach links und rechts drehe bewegt er sich noch ein bissel also seitliches Spiel
> ...



Du kannst die letzten 368 Posts anschauen, da ging es nur um dieses Thema. Sowas stellt man nicht einfach ab. Vor allem, wenn man es nicht als Problem sieht. Warum soll sich das plötzlich mit deiner Stütze geändert haben?
Die Stützen funktionieren bisher einwandfrei, es gibt keine einzige Meldung mit einem Total-Ausfall. Das Spiel muss man hinnehmen und es ist, auch das bestätigen 99% der Posts, nicht auf dem Bike zu spüren.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (4. März 2011)

hmm ja schön also wenn ich draufsitze dann merkt man es das es wackelt 

aber man bezahlt doch nicht 240 euro damit das dind zwar geht aber dafür wackelt ??

also ich schicke meine zurück


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. März 2011)

Nach ganz fest kommt ganz lose.
Die ca. 2 mm Spiel haben sie alle. Von Ausfällen wurde bisher noch nicht berichtet. 
Solange es bei den 2 mm Spiel bleibt: Fahr das Teil und freu dich das es funzt. 
Meinst du die geben dir so ohne weteres das Geld zurück? Die wird eingeschickt, kommt zurück mit dem Kommentar "Ohne Befund" und damit hast du die Stütze für 2 Wochen auf Reise gehabt. 
Da fahr sie lieber sofort.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (4. März 2011)

naja mal sehn was die so sagen
nur die meisten reden hier von einem Spiel vor und zurück
bei mir ist vor und zurück nix aber dafür links und rechts

und komischer weise
wenn sie ausgefahren ist geht das seitliche spiel
sobald sie aber eingefahren ist sind das mehr als 2mm da wackelt es schon ganz schön 


hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht ??


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. März 2011)

Im eingefahrenem Zustand Spiel? Das ist äussert ungewöhnlich. Normal ist das wirklich nicht. Ich würde mich erst mal per Telefon mit dem Importeur in Verbindung setzen. Das müssten  Hartje und Sport Import sein.
Kommt aus meiner Erfahrung immer wesentlich besser als sofort einschicken. 

*Hermann Hartje KG*
Deichstr. 120-122
27318 Hoya
Tel.: +49 4251 811-0

Sport Import GmbH
Industriestr. 39
D-26188 Edewecht
Fon +49 4405 9280 - 0


----------



## Downhillalex02 (5. März 2011)

ja wenn sie eingefahren ist 
wackelt sie wie gesagt recht stark nach links und rechts

irgendwas evtl festziehen ??


----------



## Rüssel__ (5. März 2011)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> naja mal sehn was die so sagen
> nur die meisten reden hier von einem Spiel vor und zurück
> bei mir ist vor und zurück nix aber dafür links und rechts
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich bei meiner ersten auch.....siehe #247

Im eingefahrenen Zustand spiel nach links rechts im ausgefahrenen hatte sie gar kein Spiel mehr, aber
frag mich echt nicht wie das gehen kann

Die aktuelle bei mir hat immer noch kein Spiel egal in welche richtung und die war jetzt schon richtig viel im Einsatz.

Rüssel


----------



## nepo (5. März 2011)

Also heute mal die erste Ausfahrt damit gehabt.
Das Spiel ist wirklich minimalst und man muss schon danach suchen.
Beim Fahren merke ich nichts aber auch wirklich gar nichts davon.

Leider werd ich aber den Monarch 4.2 Thread noch mal bemühen müssen.


----------



## Otterauge (11. März 2011)

So meine ausgetauschte von bike-components ist heute gekommen... ist eine neue Lieferung. Fahren kann ich noch nicht da meine neuen Laufräder noch nicht da sind aber eingebaut im Rahmen spüre ich nichts. Da wo die alte gewackelt hat ist jetzt nicht spürbar. Auch entlüftet mußte nichts  werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychof (11. März 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> So meine ausgetauschte von bike-components ist heute gekommen... ist eine neue Lieferung. Fahren kann ich noch nicht da meine neuen Laufräder noch nicht da sind aber eingebaut im Rahmen spüre ich nichts. Da wo die alte gewackelt hat ist jetzt nicht spürbar. Auch entlüftet mußte nichts  werden



Wirst Du die Leitung kürzen? Falls ja, kannst mal schaun, ob es schon die neue Variante ist. Zu erkennen daran, dass die ersten Leitungen durchgänig schwarz sind. Die neuen sind stabiler und haben einen weißen "Kern".

Danke!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (11. März 2011)

hey scheiß auf den Kack 

hab meine zurückgeschickt und problemlos das Geld zurück bekommen 

solche Teile mit Kinderkrankheiten brauch ich nicht !!

lieber eine normale Sattelstütze


----------



## Otterauge (12. März 2011)

Ja werde ich kürzen sobald meine Räder dran sind und ich sie belasten kann.. werde dann berichten.


----------



## Rüssel__ (12. März 2011)

Also meine hat jetzt lang absolut null spiel gehabt.

Die letzten Tage hab ich viel Fahrtechnik trainiert, da hat s auch einige abgänge dabei gegeben wo das Bike
dann ohne Fahrer unterwegs war und dann auch unsanft wo eingeschlagen ist / Hänge hinuntergerutscht ist und auch viel wheelie gefahren.......

Jetzt hab ich auch wieder das minimale links rechts spiel vor und zurück nichts...(hat aber vielleicht auch mit den unsanften abgängen zu tun)

Da man beim fahren davon absolut nix merkt bin ich schon recht begeistert von der Stütze...

Rüssel


----------



## hberg600 (14. März 2011)

Hi, hab gelesen, dass man die Sattelstütze im abgesenkten Zustand herausziehen kann, allerdings ist bis jetzt noch niemand darauf eingegangen. Das selbe "Problem" habe ich nämlich auch. Ist das normal, bzw. was kann man dagegen machen? 
Ansonsten finde ich das Teil echt Top!


----------



## indian66 (16. März 2011)

habe seit gestern nun auch eine, und sie wackelt...
sowohl seitlich ca 1mm, als auch vor und zurück ist minimales Spiel.
Was tun? So lassen und warten bis das Spiel größer wird?
Oder sofort zurückschicken (Canyon Komplettrad)


----------



## whurr (17. März 2011)

hberg600 schrieb:


> Hi, hab gelesen, dass man die Sattelstütze im abgesenkten Zustand herausziehen kann, allerdings ist bis jetzt noch niemand darauf eingegangen. Das selbe "Problem" habe ich nämlich auch. Ist das normal, bzw. was kann man dagegen machen?



Ich hab das Problem ja auch, aber bis auf eine Bestätigung, kamen hier noch keine Antworten dazu.

Bei mir wird's auch immer schlimmer. Gerade wenn man eine Stelle mehrmals fährt und die Karre nach dem Hochschieben am Sattel hebt um sie zu drehen, nervt das ziemlich.

Bei meiner Kindshock bewegt sich da nichts. Die Kindshock eines Kumpels fluppt allerdings recht leicht raus (allerdings auch nicht so leicht wie die Crank Brothers, die hat ja so gut wie keinen Widerstand).

Könnten eventuell einige bestätigen, dass sich die Reverb bei Ihnen im abgesenkten Zustand nicht ausziehen läßt. Damit wäre dann zumindest klar, dass es kein normales Verhalten ist.


----------



## Otterauge (17. März 2011)

Wenn es spürbar wackelt zurück. Klemmung Sattelstange lösen ob sich das verhalten verändert beim ausfahren (Geschwindigkeit) alles richtig Entlüftet... 

Ich warte noch auf meine Laufräder drum noch kein Praxistest mit der neuen..


----------



## gewitterBiker (17. März 2011)

Habs probiert: wenn ich richtig fest ziehe und dabei das Rad nach unten drücke kann ich die Sütze nach oben ziehen. Das Gewicht des Rades alleine reicht aber nicht aus um die Stütze auszufahren, wenn ich das Rad am Sattel anhebe.
Mir ist dabei aber aufgefallen, dass ich das Rad sonst nie am Sattel anhebe, immer am Oberrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (17. März 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Habs probiert: wenn ich richtig fest ziehe und dabei das Rad nach unten drücke kann ich die Sütze nach oben ziehen. Das Gewicht des Rades alleine reicht aber nicht aus um die Stütze auszufahren, wenn ich das Rad am Sattel anhebe.



So ist s bei mir auch....bei mir brauchts aber schon einiges an Kraftaufwand um die Stütze rauszuziehen

Rüssel


----------



## prodigy (17. März 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage, zu der ich trotz Suche und durchwühlen der letzten 386 Einträge nichts gefunden habe 

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie groß die Aufbauhöhe der Reverb ist. Also ich meine, wenn man die Stütze maximal in das Sattelrohr reinschiebt, von dort Die Unterkante bis Aufnahme Sattelrohr, wie groß ist da der Abstand bei vollkommen ausgezogener Stütze?
(würde ich gerne wissen, nicht dass ich nachher nicht mehr mit den Füssen an die Pedale komme 

Danke, Uli


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. März 2011)

Von Unterkante der Überwurfmutter bis Mitte Sattelschiene 19.4 cm

Meine Stütze kann ich aus der unteren Position auch komplett rausziehen. Sie schnellt aber sofort wieder in die Ausgangsposition zurück wenn ich das Bike wieder abstelle.

Die Schlauchleitung meiner Reverb ist mir wegen eigener Dusseligkeit kurz unterhalb des Sattels abgeknickt. 
Ich hatte noch eine alte Bremsleitung von einer Formula ORO Bremse hier liegen. Die Leitung lässt sich mit etwas Mühe auf die Anschüsse aufschieben. Da die Bremsleitung steifer ist als die Original Leitung schlabbert der Schlauch nicht so rum. Die Not- Lösung gefällt mit eigentlich sogar besser als das Original.


----------



## Suicyclist (18. März 2011)

Gestern ist meine nun auch endlich gekommen. Heute morgen hab' ich sie montiert. Musste weder kürzen noch entlüften. Spiel lässt sich nur mit viel Einbildungskraft "erahnen"; mal sehen, wie's nach der Probefahrt am Sonntag ist...

Wurde denn jetzt eigentlich während der laufenden Produktion was an den Teilen geändert oder nicht?
Wenn ja: woran kann ich erkennen, um welche Variante es sich handelt?

Wenn ich das Wirrwarr auf dem Karton richtig deute, sollte meine in der 2.KW 2011 produziert worden sein.


----------



## othu (18. März 2011)

Soll wohl mittlerweile eine dickere Leitung verbaut sein...


----------



## Otterauge (19. März 2011)

Neue reverb wackelt gar nicht, Leitung habe ich mit Scharfen Fleischmesser in einem Zug sauber abgetrennt... ist also kein Thema da braucht man kein Cutter.

Innen ist noch der weiße Kern... ist das gesichert das es eine 2010 ist oder nur nee Vermutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. März 2011)

Mit weissem Kern ist schon die 2. Auflage. Die Leitung soll stabiler ausfallen. Die Leitungen der 1. Auflge hatten einen durchgehend schwarzen Schlauch.


----------



## Otterauge (19. März 2011)

Gut... war auch nee frische Lieferung bei Bike-Components. ich finde die kommt noch schneller raus und Wackeln tut sie nach der ersten Ausfahrt auch nicht


----------



## Rüssel__ (20. März 2011)

Bei mir ist in letzter Zeit immer häufiger ein knacksen zum hören (beim Pedalieren) wenn ich aufsteh ist ruhe.

Habt ihr die Verbindung Sattelrohr - Hülse - Stütze eingefettet oder auch wie ich trocken montiert??

Wenn ja, was habt ihr dafür genommen??

Rüssel


----------



## Otterauge (20. März 2011)

Ich habe meine mit Fett montiert... heute 4h im Neustadt Gebiet gefahren... so heftig es ging und die Stütze ist einfach Sahne


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. März 2011)

@Rüssel: Je nach Schlammbeschuss und Passung kann da schnell mal dreck zwischen Sattelrohr unsd Stütze eindringen. Saubermachen, (Sattelrohr und Stütze) und mit Fett wieder einsetzen. 
Dann sollte erst mal Ruhe sein. Ein Stück Klebeband über den Schlitz im im Sattelrohr (unter der Schelle) Schützt noch mal vor schneller Dreckeinwanderung.


----------



## Rüssel__ (20. März 2011)

So, grad mal sauber gemacht eingefettet und dann schau mer mal...

Schlammbeschuss ist halt grad im Moment noch recht viel vorhanden. Was mich etwas verwundert hat, das
sich im schlitz der Hülse soviel Dreck ansammeln konnte.....da muss ich nochmal schauen wie ich das abstell.

Rüssel


----------



## Suicyclist (20. März 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Gestern ist meine nun auch endlich gekommen. Heute morgen hab' ich sie montiert. Musste weder kürzen noch entlüften. Spiel lässt sich nur mit viel Einbildungskraft "erahnen"; mal sehen, wie's nach der Probefahrt am Sonntag ist...



Heute 5 Stunden gefahren und die Stütze viel bewegt und ordentlich belastet und... NIX ! Kein wirkliches Spiel spürbar!

Nebenbei bemerkt: eine der besten Anschaffungen überhaupt! Macht Riesenspass und funktioniert optimal!!!
(btw: Die KS900 von meinem Kumpel hat heute auf ihrer 2. Fahrt die Biege gemacht!)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. März 2011)

Nachdem ich in diversen anderen Threads immer wieder auf das Entlüftungproblem stosse:

Für das Entlüfen gibt es 2 Spritzen. Die sind auch notwendig. Nur den Kopf oder nur den Hebel entlüfen bringt rein gar nichts. 

Im Lieferumfang sind 2 kleine O-Ringe enthalten. Die Ringe am besten auf das Gewinde der Entlüfungsstutzen aufschieben. Damit lassen sich die Entlüfungsschrauben besser gegen die Anschlüsse abdichten.

Beide Spritzen jeweils ca. 50% mit dem mitgelieferten Gabelöl füllen. und möglichst alle Luftblasen aus Spritze und Schlauch entfernen.

Die Justierschraube für die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit am Remotehebel bis zum Anschlag gegen den Uhrzeigersinn aufdrehen.
Remotehebel waagerech stellen, so dass die Entlüfungsschraube den höchsten Punkt am Hebel bildet.

Beide Spritzen am Stützenkopf und am Remotehebel aufschrauben. Vorsicht mit der Verschluss- Schraube am Stützenkopf. Dort sitzt ein O-Ring drauf, der gerne mal verloren geht. Am Remote- Hebel habe ich keinen O-Ring gefunden. Da wird entweder über einen Kegelsitz abgedichtet oder der O-Ring sitzt tief unten im Hebel.

Das Öl mehrmals von der einen Spritze in die andere hin und herdrücken. Wenn man gleichzeitig an der einen Spritze einen Unterdruck erzeugt und gleichzeitig auf der anderen Spritze Druck aufbringt läuft es viel leichter ab. Aufpassen, dass man nicht die Luft aus den Spritzen wieder ins System zurückdrückt.

Am Remotehebel leichten Unterdruck auf die Spritze aufbringen und den Remotehebel gleichzeitig durchdrücken. Druck auf die Spritze und Remotehebel wieder los lassen. Das Ganze ein paar mal widerholen.

Am Stützenkopf auch ein paar mal einen ordentliche Unterdruck aufbringen. Wenn keine Luftblasen mehr kommen sollte es gut sein.

Öl noch ein Mal zwischen den Sprizen hin und herdrücken. Öl in den Entlüftungschläuchen beobachten. Wenn keine Luftblasen mehr kommen, dann ist der Entlüftungsvorgang abgeschlossen.

Spritze vom Stützenkopf abschrauben, Verschluss- Schraube halb einschrauben. Von der Spritze am Remotehebel etwas Öl durchdrücken, bis an der Stütze Öl herunterläuft.
Schraube unter Aufrechterhaltung des Drucks zuschrauben.

Sprize am Remote abschrauben. Aus der Entlüftungsöffnung kann Öl austreten. Ansonsten aufpassen das dor Öl bis Oberkante der der Öffnung steht. Verschluss- Schraube einschrauben. Überschüssiges Öl abwischen.
Justierschraube so weit zudrehen, bis die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit schnell genug ist.

Fertig.

Ich hoffe, die Anleitung ist verständlich ausgefallen.


----------



## othu (23. März 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Für das Entlüfen gibt es 2 Spritzen. Die sind auch notwendig. Nur den Kopf oder nur den Hebel entlüfen bringt rein gar nichts.



Bei mir hat es gereicht den Hebel zu entlüften...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. März 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es gereicht den Hebel zu entlüften...


Den Kommentar kannst du dir getrost sparen. Aufgrund solch qualifizierter Aussagen kommen dauern die Missverständnisse zustande. 
Genau wegen der Art von Kommentaren werden sicherlich so einige Stützen als "kaputt" zurück geschickt.
Wie willst du denn die Luft aus dem Kopf der Stütze heraus bekommen, wenn du nur am Hebel entlüftest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (23. März 2011)

Schon mal überlegt, dass nicht alle Luft im Kopf haben 

Im Ernst: Meine funktionierte ordentlich, nur etwas langsam.
Nach dem Leitungskürzen habe ich die Knopfseite entlüftet und seit dem funktioniert sie gut und schnell...


----------



## followupup (23. März 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Am Remote- Hebel habe ich keinen O-Ring gefunden. Da wird entweder über einen Kegelsitz abgedichtet oder der O-Ring sitzt tief unten im Hebel.



ja der hebel hat auch einen, mit der lampe ins entlüftungsloch reinleuchten dann sieht man ihn schon.
wenn der hebel später luft zieht, mal nachschauen ob man diesen ring beim entlüften nicht beschädigt hat.
so ist es uns beim ersten mal passiert


----------



## Beppe (24. März 2011)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, was bei der Reverb an Montagematerial für die Zugverlegung dabei ist bzw. zusätzlich benötigt wird ? 
Dank und Gruß
Beppe


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. März 2011)

Eine Kuststoffführungsschelle die mit einem der vier oder fünf Kabelbinder fixiert wird und drei Klemmverbinder, mit denen du die Leitung an einen anderen Zug/ andere Leitung clipen kannst.

 Kuka

edit:


----------



## Suicyclist (25. März 2011)

Weiß jemand, ob es diese Leitungsführungen auch einzeln gibt?
Oder hat vielleicht sogar jemand 2 Stück zu veräußern?

Denke, ich könnte bei mir noch gut zwei brauchen:
(Geht auch so aber sicher ist sicher!)










...und: Ja, ich weiß, daß der liebe Gott dafür den Kabelbinder erfunden hat; aber die originale Schelle ist halt schöner.


----------



## Otterauge (25. März 2011)

Ich tät es so verlegen.. biste weiter vom matsch weg und der sich bewegenden Schwinge. Weiße Kabelbinder kommen da auch besser.. muß mir noch welche zulegen


----------



## Suicyclist (25. März 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Ich tät es so verlegen.. biste weiter vom matsch weg und der sich bewegenden Schwinge.



War zwar selber erstaunt, aber die Leitung kollidiert tatsächlich nicht mit der Schwinge! Und ich finde es zudem nach wie vor schöner, die 2 Leitungen parallel zueinander zu führen als auch noch eine ans Oberrohr zu tüdeln.
Das Auge fährt schließlich mit!
Und Matsch und Dreck kommen letztendlich in dem Bereich überall hin; wie sagte schon Jeff Goldblum in Jurassic Park? "Die Natur findet einen Weg!"


----------



## Otterauge (25. März 2011)

So hatte ich es auch zunächst aber habe mich dann so umentschieden. Ich suche noch weißen Schrumpfschlauch oder ähnliches.


----------



## Suicyclist (25. März 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Ich suche noch weißen Schrumpfschlauch oder ähnliches.



Weissen Schrumpfschlauch oder auch Bougierrohr gibts als Meterware. Beim Aufschrumpfen wegen der Verrußung mit Heißluft statt mit Flamme arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (25. März 2011)

Gibs auch beim Conrad... mein Weib bringt nächste Woche welche mit da sie dort täglich vorbei kommt


----------



## Beppe (25. März 2011)

Dank Dir, hab meine Reverb eben im Laden abgeholt und in der Werkstatt noch paar Kabelhalter ergattert. Montage bekomm ich am We vielleicht hin. Foto folgt. 


Grüße Beppe


kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Eine Kuststoffführungsschelle die mit einem der vier oder fünf Kabelbinder fixiert wird und drei Klemmverbinder, mit denen du die Leitung an einen anderen Zug/ andere Leitung clipen kannst.
> 
> Kuka
> 
> edit:


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. März 2011)

Zu den Führungstüllen: Wenn da jemand eine Bezugsquelle gefunden hat: Bitte unbedingt posten. Ich brauch auch noch mindestens eine. 

Wenn an der Überwurf Mutter bei mit keine Führung vorhanden ist, dann wird der Schlauch nicht nach unten durchgeschoben, sondern knickt entlang der Sattelstütze aus. Die Kabelbinder-Ösen-Konstruktion schaut doch ziemlich "Heimwerker-mäßig" aus.
Edit:
Kennt jemand diese Leitungsführungen?
Sind die Durchmesser gross genug damit der Reverb Schlauch darin beweglich bleibt?


----------



## WilliButz (25. März 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Zu den Führungstüllen: Wenn da jemand eine Bezugsquelle gefunden hat: Bitte unbedingt posten. Ich brauch auch noch mindestens eine.
> 
> 
> > Gaaanz schwer: Google: "rockshox reverb leitungsführung"
> ...


----------



## Beppe (25. März 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich will meine Reverbleitung kürzen, bekomm sie aber nicht vom Anschlussstück gezogen :-/

Die Leitung lässt sich zwar drehen, aber keinen mm abziehen. 

Ich hab wirklich Kraft angewendet, komme aber nicht weiter. Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben?

 Grüße Beppe



dreamdeep schrieb:


> 1. Leitung abziehen (am Remotehebel, geht recht leicht)
> 2. mit Cutter auf die gewünschte Länge abschneiden
> 3. Leitung wieder draufschieben
> 4. nach Anleitung entlüften
> ...


----------



## kuka.berlin (25. März 2011)

Die Leitung war bei mir auch relativ wiederspänstig (gerade die neue faserverstärkte Leitung).
Hab sie vorsichtig, längst mit einem Cutter aufgeschnitten, aber wie gesagt: Vorsicht nicht das der Stutzen vermackt wird.

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (27. März 2011)

Hi,
so eine Zusatzführung kannst Du Dir doch selbst bauen. 






Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Zu den Führungstüllen: Wenn da jemand eine Bezugsquelle gefunden hat: Bitte unbedingt posten. Ich brauch auch noch mindestens eine.
> 
> Wenn an der Überwurf Mutter bei mit keine Führung vorhanden ist, dann wird der Schlauch nicht nach unten durchgeschoben, sondern knickt entlang der Sattelstütze aus. Die Kabelbinder-Ösen-Konstruktion schaut doch ziemlich "Heimwerker-mäßig" aus.
> Edit:
> ...


----------



## Beppe (27. März 2011)

Dank Dir,
genauso hab ich gemacht und den Schlauch auch abbekommen. 
Grüsse Beppe




kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Die Leitung war bei mir auch relativ wiederspänstig (gerade die neue faserverstärkte Leitung).
> Hab sie vorsichtig, längst mit einem Cutter aufgeschnitten, aber wie gesagt: Vorsicht nicht das der Stutzen vermackt wird.
> 
> Kuka


----------



## Beppe (27. März 2011)

... oder ein paar selbstklebende Kabelhalter. 





Otterauge schrieb:


> Ich tät es so verlegen.. biste weiter vom matsch weg und der sich bewegenden Schwinge. Weiße Kabelbinder kommen da auch besser.. muß mir noch welche zulegen[/URL]


----------



## beckeru (28. März 2011)

Hallo,

so, meine ist am Freitag auch angekommen (Ã30,9; 420 lang).
Erster Eindruck: sieht echt gut aus.
Zweiter Eindruck nach dem Einbau: schâ¦. funktioniert nicht.
Dritter Eindruck nach dem EntlÃ¼ften: alles bestens

Seitliches Spiel ist fÃ¼hlbar aber nicht sichtbar, ebenso das Spiel vor und zurÃ¼ck.

Mal sehen wie sich das auf Dauer entwickelt.

Das Fahren macht echt Laune. Ich will nicht mehr ohne fahren.

Was ich mir wÃ¼nsche wÃ¤re die Anbringung der Hydraulikleitung am festen Teil der StÃ¼tze â mal sehen wann ein Hersteller das realisiert.

GrÃ¼Ãe 

Uli


----------



## tical2000 (28. März 2011)

Hallo, 

habe mal eine allgemeine Frage.
Da ich weiter oben Bikes mit Reverb gesehen hab, die sich wahrscheinlich auch das ein oder andere in einen Bike Park verirren werden, frage ich mich ob ihr das Teil jedes mal abmontiert oder ob Schlepp- und Sessellifte da kein Problem machen? 
Problem bei Schleppliften: Einklemmen der Leitung!?
Problem bei Sesselliften: Aufhängung am Sattel möglich!?

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. März 2011)

Für den Park habe ich eine klassische Stütze mit einem gut gepolsterten Sattel. Das gibt nicht so viele blaue Fleck innen an den Oberschenkeln. 

Kommt natürlich immer auf die Leitungsverlegung an. Wenn man die irgendwo durch Rahmenöffungen fummel muss, dann ist das schlecht mit tauchen. 
Bei Aufhängen am Sattel sollte nicht passieren. Ich würde die Stütze vorher aber auf jeden Fall komplett ausfahren. Man kann sich auch eine Schlaufe aus Gurtband oder Reepschnur knüpfen. Dann einfach die Schur um das Oberrohr schlaufen und daran aufhängen. 
So machen sie es in Filzbach im Bikepark. Da haben Sie die Reeepschüre direkt am Lift vorrätig. 
Schlepplift könnte aber durchaus ein Problem werden.


----------



## Otterauge (28. März 2011)

So wie mein Rad am WE durch die Luft geflogen ist und auf dem Sattel u. die Stütze tadellos arbeitet würde ich mir um so was keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Suicyclist (28. März 2011)

tical2000 schrieb:


> .
> Da ich weiter oben Bikes mit Reverb gesehen hab, die sich wahrscheinlich auch das ein oder andere in einen Bike Park verirren werden, frage ich mich ob ihr das Teil jedes mal abmontiert oder ob Schlepp- und Sessellifte da kein Problem machen?



Noch nicht mit Reverb im Park gewesen, sehe da aber absolut null Probleme!


----------



## Duke640 (29. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich hier seit 11-2010 mitlese habe ich mir die Reverb auch endlich zugelegt. Für mich gab es keine Alternative in meiner benötigen Länge von 420mm und ich bin froh, dass ich nicht noch länger gewartet habe.

Bisher war ich immer mit deutlicher Sattelüberhöhung unterwegs und so gab es selbst auf meiner Hausstrecke immer wieder den ein oder anderen schmerzhaften Überschlag.

Doch welch ein Unterschied mit der Reverb: volle Kontrolle, höhere Geschwindigkeit und Spaß statt Angst!

Fernbedienung funktioniert gut und ohne macht es auch keinen Sinn.

Gruß

Duker


----------



## morph027 (29. März 2011)

Duke640 schrieb:


> Bisher war ich immer mit deutlicher Sattelüberhöhung unterwegs



Dagegen brauchs keine Variostütze, manch einer hat da einen Schnellspanner oder Inbus an der Klemme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke640 (29. März 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Dagegen brauchs keine Variostütze, manch einer hat da einen Schnellspanner oder Inbus an der Klemme


 
Ja sicher und am Ende der Abfahrt steige ich ab und justiere den Sattel neu. Dies so 10-15 auf einer 60min Runde. Dann bräuchte ich ja kein 12kg Bike und könnte mir direkt ein 16kg Enduro zu legen.

Mal im Ernst, gerade auch auf Strecken die man nicht kennt und beim reinfahren schon denkt "oh oh", zack den Sattel runter OHNE die Hände vom Lecker zunehmen, das hat schon was.

Bei uns im Wald ist es halt ein dauerndes auf und ab, da geht mir der "flow" verloren, wenn ich an der Sattelklemme rummache.


----------



## morph027 (29. März 2011)

Klar...brauchst du hier keinem erklären  Nur der eine Satz kam so rüber, also ob du einfach allgemein zu hoch fährst ^^

Die Reverb könnte dann so langsam mal im Preis etwas fallen, mag auch eine haben.


----------



## Duke640 (29. März 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> ...also ob du einfach allgemein zu hoch fährst ^^
> 
> Tu ich auch, gezwungenerweise, aufgrund eines für das Biken nicht optimierten Körperbaus


----------



## napstarr (30. März 2011)

Habe mich nun auch für die Reverb entschlossen - nach langem Zweifeln.

Gestern wurde sie montiert.
Schon vor dem Kürzen der Leitung wäre ein Entlüften nötig gewesen, da sie nur zu ca. 90 % funktionierte (fuhr meist - trotz Maximaldruck und "Vollspeed" - nicht ganz aus).
Da die Leitung eh 25 cm zu lang war habe ich sie gekürzt und dann den Hebel entlüftet.
Ergebnis: einwandfreie Funktion!

Wackeln tut sie auch nur marginal.

Schon nach der ersten kurzen Runde ist klar dass ich eine absenkbare Stütze nicht mehr missen mag!


----------



## indian66 (31. März 2011)

Kann man den Hub eingentlich irgendwie verkürzen?
Brauche die 125mm nicht, meist senke ich höchstens so ca 50-60mm ab.

Und Spiel hat meine von Anfang an gehabt und zwar in alle Richtungen.
Mehr ist es bis jetzt nach 250km allerdings auch nicht geworden.


----------



## dreamdeep (31. März 2011)

Zwingt Dich ja keiner ganz abzusenken. Die Verstellung ist stufenlos.


----------



## indian66 (31. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die Verstellung ist stufenlos.



Das hab ich nun auch schon gemerkt 
schön wäre aber wenn ich den Hub begrenzen könnte.


----------



## dreamdeep (31. März 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> schön wäre aber wenn ich den Hub begrenzen könnte.


Warum?


----------



## indian66 (31. März 2011)

ich brauch nur die 2 Stellungen, 
schnell runter, schnell wieder rauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (31. März 2011)

Ich senke, auf ebenen schnellen Trails oft auch nur um 4-5cm ab. Die Verstellung geht aber genauso schnell/komfortabel wie die komplette Absenkung. Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle um die Reduzierung des Hubs keine Gedanken machen, da imho nicht nötig.

EDIT: ach, wer lesen kann.... Jetzt sehe ich erst, Du hast die Reverb ja schon seit 250km montiert. Dann vergiss was ich geschrieben habe. Wenn es Dich stört, stört es eben


----------



## andi. (1. April 2011)

Habe jetzt auch meine Reverb bekommen.




(Klick für großes Bild)

Out of the box hat sie gleich sehr gut funktioniert und musste nicht entlüftet werden. Ein ganz geringes Buchsenspiel kann ich aber auch feststellen. Ist jedoch noch absolut unaufällig. 

Nach dem Kürzen der Leitung heute musste sie ebenfalls nicht entlüftet werden. Funktioniert immernoch top. Also ich bisher sehr zufrieden, habe aber auch noch keine lange Ausfahrt mit dem Rad angestellt.


----------



## matzehatdsl (4. April 2011)

könnt ihr mir sagen, wo man die reverb bestmöglich im Netz bestellen kann - also kurze Lieferzeit und mit angemessenen Preis?

am liebsten gleich im entlüfteten Zustand wie sie bei "andi." ankam


----------



## dreamdeep (4. April 2011)

GoCycle


----------



## rawhide (4. April 2011)

oder bei http://www.bike-components.de/


----------



## matzehatdsl (5. April 2011)

danke für die schnellen antworten!

musste nur leider feststellen, das an meinem komischen Hardtrail nur ne Stütze mit 27,2mm Durchmesser passt!

gibt es für diese Breite andere entsprechend gute Stützen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (5. April 2011)

matzehatdsl schrieb:


> danke für die schnellen antworten!
> 
> musste nur leider feststellen, das an meinem komischen Hardtrail nur ne Stütze mit 27,2mm Durchmesser passt!
> 
> gibt es für diese Breite andere entsprechend gute Stützen?



Was du brauchst ist eine Reduzierhülse:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ttelrohr-fuer-272mm-Sattelstuetze::14844.html


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2011)

Ich glaub er braucht eher eine der seltenen Erweiterungshülsen

G.


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (5. April 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Was du brauchst ist eine Reduzierhülse:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ttelrohr-fuer-272mm-Sattelstuetze::14844.html



LOL, jetzt hab' ich tatsächlich auf den Link geklickt.  Good one. 

Milki


----------



## gewitterBiker (5. April 2011)

Verdammter Mist Jungens, da hab ich mich selber mit verarscht  Sorry


----------



## napstarr (5. April 2011)

So, nach ca. 8 Fahrstunden Betrieb fängt das Spiel an - in alle Richtungen ein paar mm.
Noch stört's nicht, krass finde ich es aber trotzdem,...


----------



## Otterauge (6. April 2011)

Ein paar Millimeter... das würde wackeln wie Entenarsch und das würdest du merken


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. April 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> So, nach ca. 8 Fahrstunden Betrieb fängt das Spiel an - in alle Richtungen ein paar mm.
> Noch stört's nicht, krass finde ich es aber trotzdem,...


Nimm mal einen guten alten Zollstock und miss das Spiel z.B. zwischen Vorbau und Sattelspitze. Da kommst du ausgefahren warscheinlich auf 2mm. Das ist bei fast allen Stützen so. Um das seitliche Spiel zu messen die Stütze um 90° im Sattelrohr verdrehen.
Das kannst du hier dann als vernünftige Werte posten. Der Rest ist (sorry) unpräzises Geschwafel.


----------



## matzehatdsl (6. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich glaub er braucht eher eine der seltenen Erweiterungshülsen
> 
> G.



lol, der war gut! hab mich jetzt übrigens für eine gravity dropper entschieden...


----------



## chrisu23 (8. April 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Produktionswoche KW50 - hat auch minimal Spiel.



Hab gesten meine Reverb bekommen. Könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen wie ich die Produktionswoche ermitteln kann? War leider über die Suche nicht erfolgreich.

Vielen Dank

PS: Hab auch minimales Spiel zu allen Seiten


----------



## dreamdeep (8. April 2011)

Steht aussem am karton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (8. April 2011)

Und wenn man keinen Karton mehr hat?


----------



## rawhide (8. April 2011)

...dann steht die Produktionswoche auf der Sattelstütze selbst - hab ich mir hier sagen lassen...


----------



## andolph (15. April 2011)

Mahlzeit,

hab meine Reverb 30,9 Länge 420mm gerade eingebaut.
Bestellt bei Hibike, von Anfang an einwandfreie Funktion.
Nach zweimaligem Leitungskürzen ohne Entlüften immer noch keine Probleme.
Keine Riefen und kein Spiel feststellbar.



Produktionswoche ist Kw 50 2010.

Mal sehen, wie es nach dem ersten Ausritt aussieht.

LG


----------



## Rüssel__ (15. April 2011)

Dann mal wieder nen kleinen Zwischenbericht:

Meine war am Anfang komplett ohne Spiel, das hat auch die ersten Ausritte so gehalten.

Inzwischen hat sie schon einiges an KM runter und wurde sehr viel Aus/Eingefahren. Im Moment sieht s so aus, daß
sie spiel in alle richtungen bekommen hat und meiner Meinung nach nicht wenig. Aber solange man beim Pedalieren nix merkt
und auch nichts klappert bleibt s erst mal so. Funktion immer noch wie am ersten Tag

Rüssel


----------



## whurr (18. April 2011)

Meine hat jetzt 53 Stunden auf'm Buckel und das anfänglich leichte Spiel ist nicht größer geworden.

Sie fuhr aber immer langsamer aus.
Nach einem erneuten Entlüften fluppt's wieder.


----------



## Rüssel__ (18. April 2011)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal eine allgemeine Frage.
> Da ich weiter oben Bikes mit Reverb gesehen hab, die sich wahrscheinlich auch das ein oder andere in einen Bike Park verirren werden, frage ich mich ob ihr das Teil jedes mal abmontiert oder ob Schlepp- und Sessellifte da kein Problem machen?
> ...



War am Wochenende das erste mal mit der Reverb im Park mit Schlepplift.

Hätte  ich die Leitung nicht durch den Rahmen verlegt hätte ich wahrscheinlich einfach schnell ne andere Stütze 
hingemacht, aber so überlegt man sich das doch 2 mal.

Hab beim hochziehen den Sattel ganz abgesenkt und das ganze hat problemlos funktioniert ( der Bügel hat zwar die Leitung berührt aber die wird einfach minimal nach vorne gedrückt)
 und sie hat auch alle teilw. richtig üblen Stürze (Anfänger in sachen Bikepark) problemlos überstanden

Rüssel


----------



## chiefrock (19. April 2011)

Servus. 
Also ich hab jetzt schon meine 3. seit März.
Die 1. kam defekt aus'm Karton.
Der Online-Händler hat die natürlich sofort ausgetausch und mir eine 2011 zugeschickt. Mit Hinweis darauf, dass die nicht mehr die Krankheiten hätte wie die 2010.
Also drauf damit und gut wars. 
Dann wollte ich bein Radladen um die Ecke den Schaltzug erneuern und der Vollpfosten-Mechaniker klemmt doch glatt die ausgefahrene Stütze am Sattelende in den Montageständer. Natürlich ist der Zug abgebrochen, Reparatur aber war halt nicht so firm mit dem Ding. Also wieder eine neue bestellt.

Scheint jetzt wieder zu funktionieren. Was mir aber auffällt ist, dass wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit ganz aufdrehe, dann sackt die Stütze bei Belastung in sich zusammen. Wenn ich das Rädchen dann leicht zurück drehe, dann ist das wieder weg. 
Konntet ihr das auch schon feststellen und habt ihr was dagegen unternommen?

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. April 2011)

Lass einfach einen Tropfen Öl aus einer der Entlüftungsschrauben raus. Da ist warscheinlich Überdruck im Sytem. Wie auch immer der sich dort aufgebaut hat.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. April 2011)

Ich hab seit heute das Problem, dass die Stütze in beiden Endstellungen "einrastet". 
Schon seit ein paar Tagen das folgende Problem:
Wenn Sie etwas länger (15 - 30 Minuten) nicht betätigt wurde, dann muss ich mich mit etwas Nachdruck auf den Sattel setzen, damit sie sich absenkt.
Seit der heutigen Ausfahrt muss ich sie auch kurz anlupfen, damit sie wieder hoch kommt. 
Wenn sie einmal bewegt wurde, dann tuts sie es für ein paar Minuten wieder. Danach bleibt sie wieder in der Endstellung.

Kennt jemand das Problem? 
Hat jemand einen Lösungsansatz? 

Das etwas ernergischere Belastung zum Absenken ist nicht weiter störend. Aber der Jacko-Griff um die Stütze wieder hoch zu bekommen ist schon recht hinderlich. wofür hab ich denn einen Remote Hebel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (25. April 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ich hab seit heute das Problem, dass die Stütze in beiden Endstellungen "einrastet".
> Schon seit ein paar Tagen das folgende Problem:
> Wenn Sie etwas länger (15 - 30 Minuten) nicht betätigt wurde, dann muss ich mich mit etwas Nachdruck auf den Sattel setzen, damit sie sich absenkt.
> Seit der heutigen Ausfahrt muss ich sie auch kurz anlupfen, damit sie wieder hoch kommt.
> ...



Das mit dem Hochziehen hab ich noch nicht.. aber das mit dem Absenken hab ich auch schon siet ca. 4-5 Wochen 

Dann vermute ich mal  wird der Dreck mit dem Hochziehen  wohl bei mir auch bald kommen.

Übrigens ist mein Spiel mittlerweile etwa doppelt so hoch wie bei meiner allerersten  Funktionieren tut sie aber noch

Rock schrott ebend...


----------



## lexle (25. April 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Dann mal wieder nen kleinen Zwischenbericht:
> 
> Meine war am Anfang komplett ohne Spiel, das hat auch die ersten Ausritte so gehalten.
> 
> ...



Hätt mich fast gewundert wenns bei dir spielfrei geblieben wär, nachdem meine 2te die ursprünglich auch deutlich weniger Spiel als die erste hatte jetzt locker doppelt soviel hat.


----------



## indian66 (26. April 2011)

Bei mir rastet sie auch ein, allerdings kommt sie noch von selbst wieder hoch
Das war aber von Anfang an so.
Das Spiel scheint sich auch langsam zu vergrößern.
Weiß Jemand wie man die Produktionswoche aus der kryptischen Bezeichnung die auf der Stütze steht erkennt?


----------



## Rüssel__ (26. April 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Hätt mich fast gewundert wenns bei dir spielfrei geblieben wär, nachdem meine 2te die ursprünglich auch deutlich weniger Spiel als die erste hatte jetzt locker doppelt soviel hat.



Nah ja die Hoffnung war zumindest kurz da.

Wenn man das Bike nur am Sattel nimmt und wackelt dann ist das Spiel meiner meinung schon recht extrem, aber
wie gesagt so lange beim pedalieren noch ruhe ist, bleibts halt erst mal so.
Das mit dem hakeln hab ich zum Glück noch nicht.

@Freizeitbiker: Schick das Ding doch mal zurück, denn da können se ja nicht sagen "das liegt in der Toleranz" wie mit dem Spiel...

Rüssel


----------



## dreamdeep (26. April 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hochziehen hab ich noch nicht.. aber das mit dem Absenken hab ich auch schon siet ca. 4-5 Wochen


Schade das zu hören. Ich bin mit meiner Reverb nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Das Spiel stört mich nicht und dide Funktion ist sonst einwandfrei. Hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## Chris_85 (26. April 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ich hab seit heute das Problem, dass die Stütze in beiden Endstellungen "einrastet".
> Schon seit ein paar Tagen das folgende Problem:
> Wenn Sie etwas länger (15 - 30 Minuten) nicht betätigt wurde, dann muss ich mich mit etwas Nachdruck auf den Sattel setzen, damit sie sich absenkt.
> Seit der heutigen Ausfahrt muss ich sie auch kurz anlupfen, damit sie wieder hoch kommt.
> ...



Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch, sobald das Teil für eine kurze Zeit nicht bewegt wurde muss ich einmal gewicht drauf geben oder aber mit der Hand den Sattel wieder hoch ziehen. Auch heir die gleiche Frage wie Freizeit-biker:

Kennt jemand das Problem? 
Hat jemand einen Lösungsansatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. April 2011)

Ich kenne Ihn jetzt.
Überprüf mal den Luftdruck im System. 
Lauft Aufschrift Ventilkappe oder Service Video soll er 250 psi betragen.
Bei mir war der Druck auf 100ps runter. Beim Nachpumpen pfeift die Luft irgendwo innen in der Stütze wieder raus. 
Die Stütze ist wieder auf dem Weg zum Händler. 

Einzelfall oder Serie?


----------



## Rüssel__ (26. April 2011)

Aber wenn da was undicht wäre, dann müsste doch  der Luftdruck komplett entweichen oder?? 
Denn 100 PSI ist ja doch noch ne ganze Menge....

Halt uns auf dem laufenden was dabei rausgekommen ist

Rüssel


----------



## indian66 (27. April 2011)

Wofür ist denn das Ventil? Zum befüllen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. April 2011)

Ne, nur zum Luft ablassen.

Mal im Ernst. Schau dir das Service Video von der SRAM Seite an. Dann braucht hier keiner einen langen Vortrag zu verfassen. 

@Rüssel: hat mich auch etwas gewundert, dass es auf den Punkt ab 100psi abbläst. 
Der Druck entweicht aber eindeutig aus den kleinen Bohrungen in der Bodenplatte der Stütze. 
Vermutlich ist irgend eine Dichtung so gerade auf der Grenze zum totalen Versagen. Wenn ich die Stütze noch ein paar Tage so gefahren hätte, dann hätte sie warscheinlich gar keine Luft mehr gehalten. 

Ach ja, die Stütze hat im ausgefahrenen Zustand ca. 2cm gefedert. Bei normalen Sitzen ist sie also 2 cm zu wenig draussen gewesen. 

Die Stütze sollte Morgen beim Händler eintreffen. Ich hoffe, ich muss nicht 4 Wochen auf das Ergebnis warten.


----------



## AJ (27. April 2011)

...sonst ist in Finale wieder Oldschool angesagt!
Meine funzt immer noch, auch nach über 1000km und letzter Woche Gardasee!
Schnell 3x auf Holz klopfen! tocktocktock!


Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ne, nur zum Luft ablassen.
> 
> Mal im Ernst. Schau dir das Service Video von der SRAM Seite an. Dann braucht hier keiner einen langen Vortrag zu verfassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## M202 (30. April 2011)

*Bockmist, Totalausfall!* 

Nachdem meine Reverb aus KW43/2010 seit Januar, nach dem obligatorischen Entlüften, einwandfrei funktionierte, hält sie nunmehr nicht mehr die Position und sackt bis zum Anschlag ein. Prima, ich hatte noch 20km in dieser Kinderposition nach Hause zu kämpfen und bin mir wie ein Dirtbiker auf dem Heimweg vom Spielplatz vorgekommen. Entlüften hat natürlich auch nichts geholfen. Der Druck war stark gesunken und liess sich nicht mehr aufbauen, ab 100 PSI war Schluss, meine Pumpe kann aber definitiv mehr. Der Händler hat super reagiert und gleich einen Retourenschein geschickt, die Stütze wird jetzt wohl ausgetauscht. 
Hoffentlich hält die Neue. Ich bin zwar nicht besonders leicht (0,1t), aber eine Gewichtsbeschränkung ist mir nicht bekannt. 

*Resumee:* Eigentlich eine geniales Teil aber mit Risiko verbunden. Freu mich trotzdem auf den Ersatz, weil man sich endsschnell an das Teil gewöhnt und es nicht mehr missen möchte.
Sofern möglich, werde ich künftig meine alte starre Stütze ins Auto packen, wenn es mal weiter weg geht. Vor einer längeren, Tour ohne Begleitfahrzeug, graut es mir allerdings vorerst. Wird doch mal Zeit, daß der Jo von Syntace mit einem Sorglosteil in die Puschen kommt, auch wenn ich nicht dran glauben möchte und vermutlich ein gewaltiger Preis aufgerufen wird.


----------



## Sumsemann (30. April 2011)

M202 schrieb:


> Wird doch mal Zeit, daß der Jo von Syntace mit einem Sorglosteil in die Puschen kommt, auch wenn ich nicht dran glauben möchte und vermutlich ein gewaltiger Preis aufgerufen wird.



Sowas gibbet doch schon...

Die Command Post von Specialized. Ist zwar 50-60gr schwerer aber dafür funktioniert das Teil 1A!!!


----------



## M202 (30. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Sowas gibbet doch schon...
> 
> Die Command Post von Specialized. Ist zwar 50-60gr schwerer aber dafür funktioniert das Teil 1A!!!


 
Ok, is aber zu kurz fürs LV 301 und nicht stufenlos verstellbar, das Gewicht wär mir egal. Mit 420mm beim XXL hab ich noch Reserve. Hydraulische Remotesteuerung finde ich wegen der Zugverlegung auch nicht schlecht. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.
Mal sehen was Fox an den Start bringt. Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spass mit der Spezi.


----------



## dwe60 (30. April 2011)

Habe meine nun seit 14 Tagen - von der Funktion bin ich begeistert - habe zwar auch das leichte Spiel, aber wie bei allen anderen ist das im Betrieb nicht zu spüren

so lang es nicht schlimmer wird kann ich damit leben 

aber ich habe ein anderes Problem - meine Leitung reicht nicht aus um sie am Unterrohr nach vorn zu führen

habe ein Stumpi in XL - da fehlen dann ca. 20 cm - am Oberrohr ginge zwar, sieht aber bescheiden aus da ich nen silbernen Rahmen habe 

normale Magura-Bremsleitung geht übrigens nicht - der Durchmesser ist zu groß 

hat jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. April 2011)

z. B. GoCyle hat einen Ersatzschlauch im Programm. der solle 1,75 m lang sein (Lieferzeit >30 Tage). Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat eine Originalleitung für mich im Laden Liegen. Da die Stütze aber zur Reparatur weg ist liegt die Leitung auch erst einmal weiter im Laden.

Ansonsten passen die Formula Bremsleitungen (Original von einer ORO K18). Muss man zwar etwas würgen, die gehen aber auf die Anschlüsse drauf. Hat den Vorteil dass die Leitungen ein ganzes Stück steifer sind und nicht so schnell abknicken wie das Original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (1. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Sowas gibbet doch schon...
> 
> Die Command Post von Specialized. Ist zwar 50-60gr schwerer aber dafür funktioniert das Teil 1A!!!



Wenn die eine vernünftige Sattelklemmung hätte sofort.

Aber diese Kloben Klemmungen halten bei mir in keiner Kompression. Egal mit wieviel Wums die überzeugten Speci händler den Bolzen anknallen

Und am Gewicht kanns bei mir nicht mehr liegen meine Wage zeigt nur noch 77 

Speci hat ja für die neue überarbeitet, aber wieso manche nicht lernenn, das es statisch nichts bessers als dei Waagenklemmung gibt??


----------



## dwe60 (1. Mai 2011)

1,75m reicht nicht - das sollte die Originalleitung sein - ich bräuchte aber ca. 190 bis 200 




Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> z. B. GoCyle hat einen Ersatzschlauch im Programm. der solle 1,75 m lang sein (Lieferzeit >30 Tage). Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat eine Originalleitung für mich im Laden Liegen. Da die Stütze aber zur Reparatur weg ist liegt die Leitung auch erst einmal weiter im Laden.
> 
> Ansonsten passen die Formula Bremsleitungen (Original von einer ORO K18). Muss man zwar etwas würgen, die gehen aber auf die Anschlüsse drauf. Hat den Vorteil dass die Leitungen ein ganzes Stück steifer sind und nicht so schnell abknicken wie das Original.


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Mai 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Wenn die eine vernünftige Sattelklemmung hätte sofort.
> 
> Aber diese Kloben Klemmungen halten bei mir in keiner Kompression. Egal mit wieviel Wums die überzeugten Speci händler den Bolzen anknallen
> 
> ...




Ja, die Klemmung ist nicht optimal...

Aber, mit 13nm Drehmoment und Carbonpaste gibt es keine Probleme mehr und das obwohl ich 95 Kilo wiege.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Mai 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> 1,75m reicht nicht - das sollte die Originalleitung sein - ich bräuchte aber ca. 190 bis 200


Nimm am Besten mal deine Leitung, und geh damit zu einer Hydraulik Bude. Die haben Leitungen als Meterware. Im Bikesektor wirst du nichts längeres finden. Die Bremsleitungen für hintere Bremsen sind auch nur 1,7 m lang.


----------



## dwe60 (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn es denn hier sowas geben würde

Gibt es eigentlich ne Kontaktadresse zu Rock Shox wo man mal höflich nachfragen könnte?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Mai 2011)

Oh man, wie unselbstständing bist du eigentlich?
Soll ich dir jetzt hier aus der Schweiz auch noch eine Adresse raussuchen wo du im Harz Hydraulik Bauteile bekommst?

Es gibt auch noch eine Welt neben der Bikebranche. Im einfachsten Fall nimmst du dir einfach mal die Gelben Seiten und schaust mal unter Hydraulik/Baumaschinen/Landwirtsch. Werkstätten etc.


----------



## Ransom racer (9. Mai 2011)

habt ihr eure reverb stütze mit carbonmontagepaste, fett oder normale montagepaste(zb.shimano)montiert. ich habe sie nun auch mit friktionspaste(carbonmontagepaste)montiert. 
jetzt finde ich das sie im rahmen stärker im geräusche macht (knarzt) gegenüber fett.


----------



## Rüssel__ (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hab se jetzt komplett ohne montiert, seitdem ist eigentlich ruhe.

Hatte sie zuvor mit Fett montiert und da hat s geknarzt....

Rüssel


----------



## andolph (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hab meine auch mit soner Carbon-Montagepaste-Friktionsgeschichte dran und könnt mich nicht beschweren. Keine Geräusche und bombenfest.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (11. Mai 2011)

Ne möglichkeit is ja auch Kupfermontage Paste ......vvlt hilft die ja auch um ruhe zu bekommen


----------



## Kruko (11. Mai 2011)

Meine ist jetzt auch erst mal wieder zurück zum Händler. Das Spiel hatte sie auch von Anfang an. Jetzt kann ich aber meinen Sattel nach rechts und links verdrehen. Ist zwar in etwa identisch mit den Kippspiel in Längs- bzw. Querrichtung, aber darf in meinen Augen trotzdem nicht sein


----------



## kuka.berlin (11. Mai 2011)

Weis gar nicht, ob es schon hier gepostet wurde.

Mir wurde auch guter Quelle berichtet, das es zu 2012 eine komplette Serviceanleitung für die Reverb geben wird, wie man die von den Gabeln und Dämpfer bei Rock Shox her kennt.

Dazu soll soll es auch noch Kit's geben, mit denen man dann das Spiel einstellen kann.

Ich bin mal gespannt, und freu mich schon drauf, das ich die Reverb mal zerlegen kann 

 Kuka


----------



## Ransom racer (11. Mai 2011)

habe die carbon montagepaste entfernt und alles mit normaler shimano montagepaste wieder verbaut. 
jetzt ist zum glück wieder ruhe.


----------



## hanne86 (12. Mai 2011)

kann man die lange Version der Reverb etwas kürzen oder reicht die verbaute Technik im inneren bis ans untere Stützenende?


----------



## bichl (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

hat mir jemand n´Tipp, wo ich das Entlüftungs-Set  für die Reverbg nachbestellen kann?
Hab meins unauffindbar verlegt?

Merci
bichl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (12. Mai 2011)

Müssteste jedes Entlüftungsset mit Avidadaptern benutzen können, zB von alligator, mit 2.5er Öl


----------



## M202 (16. Mai 2011)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Weis gar nicht, ob es schon hier gepostet wurde.
> 
> Mir wurde auch guter Quelle berichtet, das es zu 2012 eine komplette Serviceanleitung für die Reverb geben wird, wie man die von den Gabeln und Dämpfer bei Rock Shox her kennt.
> 
> ...


 
Bei Youtube gibt es von SRAM ein Servicevideo für die Reverb
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBAHcrOVps4"]YouTube        - Reverb seatpost seal service[/nomedia]


----------



## M202 (22. Mai 2011)

Nach drei Wochen incl. Versand kam jetzt, nach Totalausfall der alten Reverb aus KW43/2010, ein komplett neues Kit aus KW01/2011. Spiel hat sie nur minimal, entlüftet ist sie auch.

(420mm/31.6)

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/900460]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mittlerweile noch eine zweite Reverb (fürs Zweitbike). Während die erste nach wie vor prima funktioniert, raste die zweite in der ganz abgesenkten Stellung ein, sobald sie längere Zeit nicht verwendet wird.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Mai 2011)

@Dreamdeep: Dann prüf mal den Luftdruck in der Stütze. Wenn da nur noch 100 psi drin sind, dann hast du das gleiche Problem wie ich. 
Hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr nach dem Beginn meines Ausfalls an.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Mai 2011)

War bei 240psi, gemessen mit Reset Airport, scheint also nicht der Grund zu sein. Hab trotzdem mal auf 250psi erhöht, mal schauen ob es doch was bringt. Was mir auffällt, die Stütze läuft im Vergleich zu meiner anderen etwas ruckelig.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Mai 2011)

Kommt sie denn, wenn sie wieder hoch kommt, genau so schnell raus wie die alte Stütze? 
Evtl. sind die Führungsbuchsen an der oberen Toleranz- Grenze. Dann sollte es mit der Zeit besser werden. Die Buchsen arbeiten sich ja bei. 

Wenns sehr unpassend ist würde ich sie einschicken. Evtl. schreibst du mal den Importeur (www.sport*import*.de oder www.hartje.de/) an. Die sollten ja wissen wenn es da ein Problem gibt.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Mai 2011)

An den Führunsgbuchsenn scheint es nicht zu liegen, zum einen sollte sich das mittlerweile schon gegegeben haben zum anderen hat die Stütze auch das übliche Spiel. Wie auch immer, die Stütze geht sowieso an Hartje, wollte hier nur kurz Rückmeldung geben für die "Statistik".


----------



## der.bergsteiger (23. Mai 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Stütze hat im ausgefahrenen Zustand ca. 2cm gefedert. Bei normalen Sitzen ist sie also 2 cm zu wenig draussen gewesen.
> 
> Die Stütze sollte Morgen beim Händler eintreffen. Ich hoffe, ich muss nicht 4 Wochen auf das Ergebnis warten.



Mein Vater hat sich ne neue Reverb gekauft und bei der ersten Fahrt ist im aufgefallen, dass die Stütze ca. 1 bis 1,5cm nachgiebt, so wie du es beschreibst.
Leitung ist noch nicht gekürzt.
Woran kann das liegen, ist vielleicht Luft im System? Oder kann es wirklich sein, dass die undicht ist und zurück muss??


----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild vom abgebrochenen Hebel.

Qualität ist mies, ich mach bei Gelegenheit nochmal eins!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Projekt_Genius (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich kann die reverb nur loben!  Sie ist Super verarbeitet und das bis in jede Kerbe. Und ich hab das Ding im Winter mehrnals zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut! Teilweise umgebaut!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Mai 2011)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat sich ne neue Reverb gekauft und bei der ersten Fahrt ist im aufgefallen, dass die Stütze ca. 1 bis 1,5cm nachgiebt, so wie du es beschreibst.
> Leitung ist noch nicht gekürzt.
> Woran kann das liegen, ist vielleicht Luft im System? Oder kann es wirklich sein, dass die undicht ist und zurück muss??


Druck am Bodenventil kontrollieren. Sollte mit 240 - 250 psi Druck kommen. Wenn deutlich weniger drauf ist, nachpumpen. --> wenn es dann Pfeift --> Garantie- Fall. 
Ansonsten die Stütze ein paar mal langsam ein und wieder ausfedern. 
Bei Joplin / I 950  kommt es schon mal vor (vor allem wenn die Stütze in liegendem Zustand ausgefahren wird) dass sich Luft und Öl vermischen. Dann fängt die Stütze an zu federn.  Mit langsamem Ein- und Ausfahren kommt die Luft meistens wieder nach oben.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Mai 2011)

Projekt_Genius schrieb:


> Also ich kann die reverb nur loben!  Sie ist Super verarbeitet und das bis in jede Kerbe. Und ich hab das Ding im Winter mehrnals zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut! Teilweise umgebaut!


Solang sie funktioniert hat war sie wirklich super. Kein Vergleich zu Joplin oder I 950. Laut Händler ist meine Reklamation anerkannt und die Stütze schon auf dem Weg zurück zu mir. Bin mal gespannt ob es noch die gleiche ist. 

Was hast du denn umgebaut? Evtl eine geschütztere Anbringung für den Remote Hebel?
Up-Side-Down Montage würde bei mir bedeuten, dass der Hebel so weit nach innen rutscht, dass ich zum Auslösen umgreifen muss. Das möchte ich aber nicht. Für eine gescheite Idee wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Markusso (23. Mai 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Solang sie funktioniert hat war sie wirklich super. Kein Vergleich zu Joplin oder I 950. Laut Händler ist meine Reklamation anerkannt und die Stütze schon auf dem Weg zurück zu mir. Bin mal gespannt ob es noch die gleiche ist.
> 
> Was hast du denn umgebaut? Evtl eine geschütztere Anbringung für den Remote Hebel?
> Up-Side-Down Montage würde bei mir bedeuten, dass der Hebel so weit nach innen rutscht, dass ich zum Auslösen umgreifen muss. Das möchte ich aber nicht. Für eine gescheite Idee wäre ich dankbar.



Dann nimm doch bei Upside-Down die Schelle nach außen neben den Griff und setz Shifter und Bremshebel etwas nach innen. Oder verwendest Du Matchmaker X?


----------



## JDEM (24. Mai 2011)

Toll, meine Reverb bekommt bzw. hat jetzt auch noch seitliches Spiel, hoffe die bieten demnächst mal wirklich Buchsen zum wechseln an.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Mai 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch bei Upside-Down die Schelle nach außen neben den Griff und setz Shifter und Bremshebel etwas nach innen. Oder verwendest Du Matchmaker X?


Und wie soll ich dann an die Schalthebel kommen? XTR-Trail Bremse und X9 Schalthebel. Schalthebel-Schelle innen. 
Wenn ich den Remote-Knopf Upside-Down montiere, dann muss er so weit innen montiert werden, dass das Gehäuse des Schalthebels dazwischen passt. Und dann sitzt der Hebel so weit innen, dass ich nicht mehr aus der normalen Griffhaltung heraus an den Knopf komme.
Meine Stütze sollte bis ende der Woche wieder da sein. Dann werd ich noch mal schauen ob ich eine passende Kombination hin bekomme.


----------



## Markusso (25. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht findest was. Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit der etwas nach innen versetzten Position des Reverbhebels links, minütlich braucht man die ja auch nicht. Allerdings, stimmt schon, wemma se vergessen hat und dann in ruppigem Terrain noch schnell runtersenken will, wirds kniffelig...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. Mai 2011)

Hätte auch mal ne Frage zu der Matchmaker X Klemmung. Habe ich irgendeinen Nachteil, wenn ich jetzt die Stütze mit Matchmaker X bestelle, obwohl ich weder Brems- noch Schalthebel habe, die daran passen?


----------



## Ghost.1 (25. Mai 2011)

ich würd mal sagen du hasts schon selbst beantwortet. es passt halt nicht, bzw wo willst du die dann befestigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AJ (25. Mai 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hätte auch mal ne Frage zu der Matchmaker X Klemmung. Habe ich irgendeinen Nachteil, wenn ich jetzt die Stütze mit Matchmaker X bestelle, obwohl ich weder Brems- noch Schalthebel habe, die daran passen?


Nein, nur optischer Natur!

Die X ist halt nicht so dicht an der Verschraubung zusammen sonder hat die Aufnahme für die XX Bremse!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. Mai 2011)

Ok, also klemmt die Schelle auch, wenn "das Stück Bremshebel" fehlt? So hatte ich es mir auch gedacht, konnte es aber auf den Bildern nicht 100%ig erkennen.


----------



## lexle (25. Mai 2011)

darkwing duck schrieb:


> ok, also klemmt die schelle auch, wenn "das stück bremshebel" fehlt? So hatte ich es mir auch gedacht, konnte es aber auf den bildern nicht 100%ig erkennen.



ja


----------



## lexle (25. Mai 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Toll, meine Reverb bekommt bzw. hat jetzt auch noch seitliches Spiel, hoffe die bieten demnächst mal wirklich Buchsen zum wechseln an.



Für was willste Tauschen.. das Spiel kommt eh ruck zuck wieder..

und es wird immer größer ich fahr Sie einfach bis Sie komplett kolabiert die Wird die 2 Jahre Sachmängelhaftung niemals überleben und dann gibts ne Neue..

Ist wie bei KS


----------



## JDEM (25. Mai 2011)

Gut, denke das ist momentan die beste Lösung, klappt ja bei KS immer.
Das Spiel merkt man im Sitzen eh net, stört aber mal wieder die Haptik 
Bisher hatte ich mehrere defekte Stützen in der Hand (vom entlüften mal abgesehen), darunter wären:
 - Remotehebel, der sich nicht mehr betätigen ließ, Stütze ging nicht mehr   einzufahren
- Stütze ließ sich nicht mehr ausfahren
- Leitungsanschluss abgerissen

Also noch nicht wirklich ausgereift...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Mai 2011)

Neues Spiel, neues Glück. 
Meine defekte Reverb wurde nicht repariert, sondern gegen eine komplette, original- verpackte Stütze getauscht. Incl. Montage Material, Entlüftungs- Set und Öl.
Die neue Stütze ist auf jeden Fall schon mal korrekt entlüftet. Also out of the box einsatzbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mafri78 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe in der Letzten Mountainbike gelesen das die Schläuche zu dünwandig sein sollen und deshalb unter lasst ausdehnen. Könnte das vieleicht sein das sie deshalb nach gibt


----------



## Projekt_Genius (26. Mai 2011)

Nein das hat nichts mit den Schläuchen zu tun. Da hat sich nur das Öl und die Luft vermischt. Hast du sie längere zeit auf den kopf gestellt bzw auf den Sattel?  Davon ensteht das!


----------



## Projekt_Genius (26. Mai 2011)

Und das mit dem Spiel ist ganz einfach zu lösen! Es sind gleitende aluringe die eine teflon schicht haben ist die schicht weg ist das spiel da!  Lösung POM kunstoff ringe drehen und funzt perfekt!


----------



## Mafri78 (26. Mai 2011)

das kann ja nicht sein da ich meine reverb erst seit dinstag habe und noch keine fahrt damit gemacht habe


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Mai 2011)

Mafri78 schrieb:


> das kann ja nicht sein da ich meine reverb erst seit dinstag habe und noch keine fahrt damit gemacht habe


Fertigungstoleranzen! Die scheinen bei RS recht grosszügig gehandabt zu werden.


----------



## Mafri78 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich werde morgen mittag mal mit meinem bike bei S-Tec rein schauen und fragen und dann mal sehen was bei  rum kommt


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

Projekt_Genius schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Spiel ist ganz einfach zu lösen! Es sind gleitende aluringe die eine teflon schicht haben ist die schicht weg ist das spiel da!  Lösung POM kunstoff ringe drehen und funzt perfekt!



Hast Du das gemacht? Wenn ja, könnte ich ich welche von Dir beziehen?


----------



## Mafri78 (26. Mai 2011)

würde mich gerne mit einklinken um mir schonmal welche auf lager zu legen ;-)


----------



## JDEM (26. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hast Du das gemacht? Wenn ja, könnte ich ich welche von Dir beziehen?



Wenn man sowas so vollmundig herausposaunt, dann sollte man die Dinger auch anbieten, damit auch andere Leute davon profitieren!


----------



## indian66 (27. Mai 2011)

Na nun bleibt mal locker...
Viell postet er ja wenigstens die Zeichnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas so vollmundig herausposaunt, dann sollte man die Dinger auch anbieten, damit auch andere Leute davon profitieren!



Wenn man ihn so nett fragt würd er sicher gerne JA sagen...


----------



## JDEM (27. Mai 2011)

Ähm, hab mich an der Aussage angelehnt, hört sich ja so an, als wäre es für jeden ein leichtes mal eben ein Paar Gleitringe zu drehen. Daher hab ich das natürlich auch ein wenig überspitzt formuliert.


----------



## Projekt_Genius (27. Mai 2011)

Ja hab ich gemacht!  Aber ich habe keine firma also kann ich leider keine Serienproduktion anstarten! Hab dann auch mal versucht die rohre aus carbon zu bauen!  Aber die gleiteigenschaften von Carbon hat die standzeit auf nur zwei monate gedrückt dann waren die verschlissen!  Zur Zeit hat sie mit einem Carbon Hybridrohr 500g aber es wird wieder leichter.


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Für was willste Tauschen.. das Spiel kommt eh ruck zuck wieder..
> 
> und es wird immer größer ich fahr Sie einfach bis Sie komplett kolabiert die Wird die 2 Jahre Sachmängelhaftung niemals überleben und dann gibts ne Neue..
> 
> Ist wie bei KS



Dir ist schon klar, dass die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nach 6 Monaten die sogenannte Beweislastumkehr vorsieht?

D.h. nach sechs Monaten mußt du dem Händler nachweisen, dass der Fehler vorher existiert, was ohne teures Gutachten kaum möglich sein wird.

Ergo wäre ich mit einer solchen Aussage vorsichtig bzw. würde schon nach 5 Monaten reklamieren 

grüße
sun909

...der nach abgerissenen Hebeln und den hier gelesenen Erfahrungen die Reverb endgültig von der Liste streicht


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nach 6 Monaten die sogenannte Beweislastumkehr vorsieht?
> 
> D.h. nach sechs Monaten mußt du dem Händler nachweisen, dass der Fehler vorher existiert, was ohne teures Gutachten kaum möglich sein wird.
> 
> ...



Welches wiederum nicht gilt, wenn es sich um einen Serienfehler, wie er hier ja vorliegt, handelt  Aber ich würde natürlich auch, um mir Ärger zu ersparen, innerhalb der 6 Monate reklamieren.

Gruß
Daniel

...der die Reverb auch von seiner Liste gestrichen hat und nun die X-Fusion Hilo testet. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nach 6 Monaten die sogenannte Beweislastumkehr vorsieht?
> 
> D.h. nach sechs Monaten mußt du dem Händler nachweisen, dass der Fehler vorher existiert, was ohne teures Gutachten kaum möglich sein wird.



Das ist die Theorie. Die Praxis sieht aber anders aus oder hast Du schon mal gehört, dass sich Sportimport oder Hartje bei Gewährleistungsfällen nach 6 Monaten quer stellen und ein Gutachten geben lassen, wenn ein Defekt an einer Federgabel auftritt?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Mai 2011)

Solange sie sich beim Austausch der Stützen so kulant zeigen....
Die Meisten, die Ihre Stütze eingeschickt haben, haben doch eine neue zurück bekommen. 
Wir sind halt alle Beta-Tester. Hautsache die Produkte reifen irgendwann mal zu was vernünftigem ran. Ich hab die Stütze jetzt 3 Wochen nicht am Bike gehabt. Da merkt man erst was sie für Vorteile bringt.


----------



## JDEM (27. Mai 2011)

Projekt_Genius schrieb:


> Ja hab ich gemacht!  Aber ich habe keine firma also kann ich leider keine Serienproduktion anstarten! Hab dann auch mal versucht die rohre aus carbon zu bauen!  Aber die gleiteigenschaften von Carbon hat die standzeit auf nur zwei monate gedrückt dann waren die verschlissen!  Zur Zeit hat sie mit einem Carbon Hybridrohr 500g aber es wird wieder leichter.



Interessanter Ansatz. Weniger Gewicht und haltbare Buchsen sind ja zwei Knachpunkte, wo man die Stütze verbessern kann.
Du kannst übrigens an der Klemmung noch einiges an Gewicht sparen, erkennt man auf deinen Bildern nicht direkt ob du da schon was gemacht hast


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Mai 2011)

Info:
Der Austausch an der ersten Generation an Reverbs bezüglich neuer Leitung,die Druckbeständig ist, kann lt Si ab KW26 losgehen,dann sind die neuen Leitungen verfügbar.Ist in Bike 06/11 erwähnt und ich habe heute mal gleich bei Si gefragt ob Tauschaktion schon bekannt und ab wann eingeschickt werden kann.

Meine funzt zwar nach wie vor 1a, jedoch merkt man das die Leitung nicht druckbeständig ist,sich minimal ausdehnt...je öfter betätigt und je wärmer,desto langsamer wird die Stütze,bis irgendwann nichts mehr geht und die Leitung Luftbalon spielt....die neuen Leitungen sollen Bremsleitungsmäßig sein...sprich,müßte anway schneller hoch und runter gehen,wenn richtig entlüftet.

Denke das interessiert hier alle irgendwo....meine wackelt als noch NICHT dramatisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Mai 2011)

Die neuen Leitungen entsprechen einer Bremsleitung. Unter der Schwarzen Aussenhülle haben sie eine Gewebelage und innen  einen Inliner. 
Das ist eine Bremsleitung. Nur keine Original Avid. Die haben einen kleineren Innendurchmesser. 
Sieht genau so aus wie die Formula Bremsleitung die ich vorher schon als Ersatz montiert hatte. 

Dei Leitung ist deutlich steifer. Lässt sich dafür aber schön nach vorn durchschieben. Ich hab die Leitung mit Leitungsclips von Jagwire unter dem Oberrohr nach vorn verlegt. Die Leitung schiebt sich beim Absenken komplett nach vorn durch. Am Sattel bildet sich keine Schlaufe mehr.


----------



## lexle (28. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nach 6 Monaten die sogenannte Beweislastumkehr vorsieht?
> 
> D.h. nach sechs Monaten mußt du dem Händler nachweisen, dass der Fehler vorher existiert, was ohne teures Gutachten kaum möglich sein wird.
> 
> ...



Au ein Schlaule 

Da weißt du aber auch, das sich Sachmängelhaftung auch auf Konstruktionsfehler (Auslegungsfehler) bezieht. Dieser ist ein bei Übergabe bestehender Sachmangel. Und wenn der Händler zufälligerweise Maschinenbauingenieur ist hat der glaube ich recht gute Argumentationskarten bei SRAM, zumal mein Anspruch sowieso gegenüber dem Händler (in dem Fall der arme Tropf) besteht

Für alles andere habe ich ne Rechtschutzversicherung, das riskiert normalerweise kein Hersteller (auf den der Händler ein Regressionsrecht hat) bei bekannten Serienfehler und den minimalen Herstellkosten der Stützen auch nur das Risiko einzugehen den Anwalt oder ein Gutachten bezahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Suicyclist (15. Juni 2011)

Kleines Update:

Meine Reverb (380er aus der 2.Serie) hat mittlerweile einige km mehr auf dem Buckel inklusive mehrerer Stürze und ist seit Pfingsten jetzt auch "bikepark-proof" (Braunlage)!
Das von Beginn an vorhandene geringe Spiel hat sich noch immer nicht verstärkt und ich benutze sie sehr häufig und möchte sie auch nicht mehr missen!!!

Hoffe, es bleibt dabei!


----------



## gewitterBiker (15. Juni 2011)

Same here: 1200km, 43 Ausfahrten seit 15.01. (Sporttracks sagt mir das relativ genau), Absenkung mehrmals bei jeder Ausfahrt:
Spiel ist vorhanden aber genau wie am Anfang nicht beim Fahren spürbar und vor allem nicht mehr geworden. Die Funktion ist perfekt, das Ding ist sorgenfrei und auch ich will die Stütze nicht mehr missen.


----------



## tical2000 (16. Juni 2011)

Servus,

ich hab mal ne blöde Frage. Hab das mit dem Matchmaker noch nicht so gerafft. Womit kann man das kombinieren? Macht das Sinn? Oder doch lieber den frei stehenden Hebel?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## leeresblatt (16. Juni 2011)

Die Matchmaker Schelle kannst du nur mit einem Matchmaker Bremshebel kombinieren:











Hängt also davon ab du so einen Bremshebel hast und ob du die Reverb Fernbedienung damit kombinieren willst. Spart zwar Platz am Lenker, lässt sich aber nicht frei positionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (16. Juni 2011)

Aber obacht: Das geht nur mit den neuen Matchmaker-Klemmungen, zB der XX-Bremse. Die "alte" Elixir R z.B. hat einen anderer Matchmakerstandard, der aber aufgrund der versetzten Aufnhme der Shifter mehr Einstellraum lässt. 

@Kuschi: Wie lässt sich denn Gewicht sparen am Hebel?


----------



## Chris_85 (16. Juni 2011)

Chris_85 schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch, sobald das Teil für eine kurze Zeit nicht bewegt wurde muss ich einmal gewicht drauf geben oder aber mit der Hand den Sattel wieder hoch ziehen. Auch heir die gleiche Frage wie Freizeit-biker:
> 
> Kennt jemand das Problem?
> Hat jemand einen Lösungsansatz?



Wg. dem oben stehenden Problem hatte ich meine Stütze vor ca. 3 Wochen wieder beim Händler zurück gegeben.
Gestern kam dann, wie bei den anderen auch, eine komplett neue Stützte bei mir an.
Diese ist auch schon gleich verbaut worden. Und diesmal sieht das ganze richtig gut aus. Die Stütze ist korrekt entlüftet und sie arbeitet einwandfrei


----------



## JDEM (16. Juni 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> @Kuschi: Wie lässt sich denn Gewicht sparen am Hebel?



Bezog sich auf die Sattelklemmung, nicht auf die vom Hebel.
Da kann man ja nur ne Aluschraube verbauen.


----------



## Markusso (16. Juni 2011)

OK, 3 Schrauben tauschen. Was geht noch am Sattel?


----------



## JDEM (16. Juni 2011)

Schrauben tauschen bringt so ca. 15gr (grob geschätzt), aber an der Klemmung dürfte man viel rausholen. Z.B. durch die Yokes, welche die obere Klemmplatte samt Gegenhaltern ersetzen, dürften bestimmt 30gr wegfallen.


----------



## indian66 (16. Juni 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> an der Klemmung dürfte man viel rausholen. Z.B. durch die Yokes, welche die obere Klemmplatte samt Gegenhaltern ersetzen, dürften bestimmt 30gr wegfallen.



Viel Spaß mit den Yokes 
Man beachte den Winkel, in dem die Schrauben durch das Stützenunterteil der Reverb gehen, wie sollen die Yokes da vernünftig funtionieren?


----------



## JDEM (16. Juni 2011)

Gibt auch runde Yokes und das mit dem Winkel war mir auch bewusst, Herr Schlaumeier.
Der Winkel wird auch durch die obere Klemmung vorgegeben und den Schrauben mit der Rundung am Kopf gleichen das in gewissen Masse aus.


----------



## Markusso (17. Juni 2011)

Habe sogar noch ne KCNC unbenutzt rumliegen, aber ich glaub, so einfach ist das nicht... Hat ich damals beim Tausch nämlich sogar kurzzeitig überlegt, aber gleich wieder verworfen, weiß aber nimmer weshalb...  Nochmal anguggn...!


----------



## indian66 (17. Juni 2011)

Diese jochklemmung ist was fuer leichtbauende xc-ler nix fuers AM...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema Joch Klemmung: Tune gibt Ihre Stütze Starkes Stück für alle Einsatzbedingungen frei?.
"Der Klausmann fährt sie seit Jahren im DH".
Die hat auch eine Joch Klemmung. Nur ob das so ohne weiteres auf den Kopf der Reverb zu Adaptieren ist?
Vor allem, sich 300 gr. mehr durch eine Teleskopstütze ans Bike zu schrauben, aber dann 10 - 30 gr am Stützenkopf zu sparen? Ist das nicht eine etwas gespaltene Einstellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (18. Juni 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Diese jochklemmung ist was fuer leichtbauende xc-ler nix fuers AM...



Das stimmt nicht. Habe die KCNC vorher völlig problemlos auch im harten Einsatz gefahren, die Jochklemmung funktioniert sogar sehr gut, der Einstellbereich allerdings ist begrenzt.


indian66 hat leider recht: Hab mir das angeschaut, und das wird leider nicht möglich sein, die Yokes für die Reverb zu adaptieren: Die Schrauben stehen schräg, Aufnahmen sind entsprechend schräg gebohrt, d.h. das Joch würde nur an der Kante klemmen, das bringt nix...


----------



## JDEM (18. Juni 2011)

Das schwächste Teil ist bei der KCNC Klemmung eh die untere Halbschale, hier würde ich weiterhin die von der Reverb (aufgrund der langen Auflagefläche) verwenden. Die M6 Titanschrauben sollten auch halten.


----------



## Manfredus (18. Juni 2011)

Diese Sattelstütze von Rock Shox gibt es ja in 2 Längen, ist es die Angabe der Stange die Ausfährt oder von der kpmpl.Stange. Wie Messe ich am besten welche länge ich brauche.
Danke
Jens


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Juni 2011)

Indem du an deine jetzige Sattelstütze mal einem Zollstock dran hälst?


----------



## leeresblatt (18. Juni 2011)

Manfredus schrieb:


> Diese Sattelstütze von Rock Shox gibt es ja in 2 Längen, ist es die Angabe der Stange die Ausfährt oder von der kpmpl.Stange. Wie Messe ich am besten welche länge ich brauche.
> Danke
> Jens



Das Stück was ausfährt natürlich, der Teil der im Rahmen versenkt wird ist dann zusäztlich ca. 60 cm lang. Insgesamt also knapp 1 Meter.

Bevor du das so übernimmst, schau dir erstmal die Bilder im Internet an und schätz mal die Länge ein.


----------



## indian66 (19. Juni 2011)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Das Stück was ausfährt natürlich, der Teil der im Rahmen versenkt wird ist dann zusäztlich ca. 60 cm lang. Insgesamt also knapp 1 Meter.


)


----------



## Manfredus (19. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt also eine 420 Länge bestelle, dann fährt die Stange auch immer die kompl.Länge aus, oder kann man sie so einstellen das sie nur bis zu der Länge ausfährt die ich brauche?


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2011)

Die Stütze fährt immer komplette 12,5cm aus. Wenn du die Stütze nicht weit genug in das Sattelrohr einstecken kannst bleibt dir wohl nur die kürzere Version zu nehmen.
Grüße!

nico


----------



## Kruko (20. Juni 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Die Stütze fährt immer komplette 12,5cm aus. Wenn du die Stütze nicht weit genug in das Sattelrohr einstecken kannst bleibt dir wohl nur die kürzere Version zu nehmen.
> Grüße!
> 
> nico



Der Hub  und somit die benötigte Länge der Sattelstütze, welche nicht im Rahmen steckt, ist immer gleich. Egal ob man die Variante mit 380 mm oder 420 mm Gesamtlänge hat.

Die 420 steckt halt nur 4 cm mehr im Sattelrohr des Rahmens.

@Manfredus

Kindshok bietet die 950 mit 3 verschiedenen Hublängen an. Das war auch für meine Frau die einzige Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodie (21. Juni 2011)

Mal ne kurze Frage... Ist zwar etwas ot, aber ich habe meine reverb heute bekommen und etwas seltsames festgestellt: ist es normal, dass beim ersten komprimieren und dekomprimieren ein alkoholisch riechender Film auf dem Gleitrohr zu sehen ist? Scheint eine Art Schmierfilm zu sein?

Gruss
das W


----------



## Lory (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

werde meine Reverb jetzt einschicken, da ich nun zum 5. Mal entlüften müsste.
Die Stütze ist aus KW 43, hatte dann zum Schluß doch das vor/rück Spiel, welches sich aber nicht vergrößert hat.
Meine Frage an euch: Kann mir noch jemand sagen/schreiben was alles im Lieferumfang war?!
Meine Liste wäre:
- Sütze
- Befestigungsmaterial (Leitungsclips, Kabelführung)
- Entlüftungskit (Inhalt???)
- Bedienungsanleitung??

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## JDEM (21. Juni 2011)

Schick die Stütze einfach ohne das ganze Zeug ein, die bei SI tauschen oder reparieren die Stütze.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Juni 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werde meine Reverb jetzt einschicken, da ich nun zum 5. Mal entlüften müsste.
> Die Stütze ist aus KW 43, hatte dann zum Schluß doch das vor/rück Spiel, welches sich aber nicht vergrößert hat.
> ...


Ist da noch die Leitung der ersten Generation dran? (einlagig, Schwarz?) Dann setzt dich mit deinem Händler in Verbindung und lass dir eine neue Leitung kommen. Die wird auf Kulanz getauscht. Wenn du die Stütze einschickst, dann musst du 2-4 Wochen ohne auskommen.  

Die ersten Leitungen waren nicht durckstabil genug und knickten recht schnell ab. Vor allem bei warmen Temperaturen dehnt sich die Leitung --> häufig entlüften, bis zum Schluss eine Beule in der Leitung entsteht. 
Die neuen Leitungen sind identisch mit dem Aufbau einer Bremsleitung. Weisser Inliner, Glasfaser- Gewebelage, schwarze Aussenhülle.


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Weiß zwar nicht ob das hier rein passt, aber ich hab da mal ne frage. Hab gehört das ab Juli eine eine "neue" version der Reverb kommen soll. Kann da vielleicht einer was näheres zu sagen?


Gruß
Markus


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (1. Juli 2011)

also wenn ich das hier alles lese, ist die Reverb *noch nicht* wirklich besser als meine KS, welche incl. Stürze bisher 1 1/2 Jahre tadellos funktioniert. Aber wenn sie dann mal aufgeben sollte werde ich wieder in diesem Thread vorbei schauen, wie es dann mit der Haltbarkeit der RS aussieht. 

(und auch ich muss bei der KS nach längerer Standzeit erst mal mit Kraft eindrücken. Was mich aber nicht weiter stört)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (4. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage an die Reverb-Nutzer:
Ich hab gestern meine Reverb endlich eingebaut. Die Leitung ist noch zu lang, muss also gekürzt werden. Danach dann wohl auch entlüftet. Soweit alles klar.
Zur Zeit ist die Funktion so, dass wenn ich die Stellschraube auf max. Geschwindigkeit stelle, die Stütze m.M. zu langsam ausfährt. Also wäre entlüften so oder so dran gewesen. Passt aber auch jenes Verhalten dazu, dass die Stütze sich auch sehr schwer und langsam absenken lässt? 
Wenn ich die Stellschraube auf min. drehe bewegt sich die Stütze weder raus noch rein, egal mit wieviel Gewicht/Kraft ich versuche sie runterzudrücken...

Ich frage deshalb, um mir eventuell die Arbeit zu ersparen, wenn o.g. Verhalten nicht mit Entlüften wegzubekommen wäre...

Gruß  und schonmal Danke für potenzielle Antworten
Der Optimizer


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. Juli 2011)

Schau erstmal, ob der Luftdruck der Stütze stimmt(Ventil ist bei der Stütze unten im Rohr).


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Schau erstmal, ob der Luftdruck der Stütze stimmt(Ventil ist bei der Stütze unten im Rohr).



Kann ich machen, aber mein geschildertes Verhalten spricht doch eigentlich nicht für zuwenig Luft!?!?


----------



## tical2000 (4. Juli 2011)

Also, dass sie nicht ausfährt spricht schon für zu wenig Luft. Aber dass sie sich nicht runterdrücken lässt ist komisch. Ist, denke ich, nicht normal. Allerdings bringt da entlüften auch nichts.


----------



## Splash (4. Juli 2011)

Das Verhalten hatte ich vorgestern nach dem Kürzen der Leitung am Samstag auch. Ich habe dann nach dem sorgfältigen Entlüften das Problem beseitigt. Zu beachten dabei:

- Stütze selber muss von der Höhe unter dem Hebel sein
- am Hebel so lange entlüften, bis wirklich keine Luftbläschen mehr kommen (als Hebel drücken und gleichzeitig Spritze ziehen, dann mit Spritze wieder reindrücken)

Den Luftdruck werde ich gleich aber auch noch mal prüfen, auch wenn ich erst mal kein Problem mit dem Ausfahren hatte ...


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juli 2011)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Aber dass sie sich nicht runterdrücken lässt ist komisch.


Ist ja nur so, wenn ich die Stellschraube auf "langsam" drehe...


----------



## JDEM (4. Juli 2011)

Hatte ich auch schon mal. Hatte Luft in der Leitung und die Stütze ging nur noch auf schnellster Stufe schwer rein und langsam wieder raus.
Entlüften und Luftdruck prüfen lösten das Problem.


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juli 2011)

@Kuschi: Danke, dann werde ich mich mal heut mittag an die Baustelle wagen und das ausprobieren


----------



## Bogie (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo Opti,

das kenne ich. Geht mit Entlüften weg.
Aber wie von anderen schon geschrieben, wirklich sorgfältig Entlüften und an die Anleitung halten. Da gibts ein entsprechendes sinnvolles Video von RockShox dazu.
Anschauen, Nachmachen und glücklich werden mit der Reverb.
Gruß Bogie


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juli 2011)

Leitung gekürzt, Stütze entlüftet und siehe da: Funktion Top !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (6. Juli 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der Hub  und somit die benötigte Länge der Sattelstütze, welche nicht im Rahmen steckt, ist immer gleich. Egal ob man die Variante mit 380 mm oder 420 mm Gesamtlänge hat.
> 
> Die 420 steckt halt nur 4 cm mehr im Sattelrohr des Rahmens.
> 
> ...



Für die 2010/11er Reverb ist das richtig;
die *2012*er gibt es jetzt wahlweise* auch mit 100* statt 125mm Hub und sie verfügt zusätzlich serienmäßig über eine *"Travel-Limiter"*-Schelle!

(Ob die sich bei der "alten" Reverb einfach nachrüsten lässt, weiß ich aber leider auch noch nicht...)

Deshalb gibts wohl die 2011er momentan auch wieder recht günstig.
(z.B. bei bike-components.de für 209,-)


----------



## Optimizer (6. Juli 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> und sie verfügt zusätzlich serienmäßig über eine *"Travel-Limiter"*-Schelle!


Was für ne Funktion hat die Schelle?


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn du nicht ganz versenken willst, einfach die Klemme an der Stelle fixieren und du kannst nicht weiter versenken. 

Komplett dämlich, wieviel Variabilität muß man noch gestellt bekommen... und dann kastriert man sie gleich wieder. Mit ein wenig Übung kriegt man sie auch so nicht ganz versenkt. Manchmal muß sich der Fahrer auch mal ein wenig beim mountainbiken anstrengen, es muß nicht für alles eine "technische" Lösung geben, lieber mal wieder eine fahreTechnische Lösung finden.

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/01/2012-rockshox-technologies-shocks-posts-carbon-new-travel-more/


----------



## Kruko (6. Juli 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Für die 2010/11er Reverb ist das richtig;
> die *2012*er gibt es jetzt wahlweise* auch mit 100* statt 125mm Hub



Tja, leider zu spät. Die Gedanken hätten sich die Jungs bei Rock Shox eher machen sollen.


----------



## nepo (6. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht ganz versenken willst, einfach die Klemme an der Stelle fixieren und du kannst nicht weiter versenken.
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/01/2012-rockshox-technologies-shocks-posts-carbon-new-travel-more/




Das ist ja echt total sinnlos. Wenn dann gibt es doch eigentlich nur Probleme, dass sie zu weit ausfährt. Das Problem hab ich. Die Stütze ist soweit es geht eingeschoben (paar mm müssenn noch Platz sein, sonst fängt sie an zu knacken), wenn ich sie dann aber ganz ausfahre, ist sie mir ein kleines Stück zu lang. Also muss man immer etwas rumpopeln, bis die eigentliche Fahrposition in der Ebene wieder passt.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2011)

nepo schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt total sinnlos. Wenn dann gibt es doch eigentlich nur Probleme, dass sie zu weit ausfährt. Das Problem hab ich. Die Stütze ist soweit es geht eingeschoben (paar mm müssenn noch Platz sein, sonst fängt sie an zu knacken), wenn ich sie dann aber ganz ausfahre, ist sie mir ein kleines Stück zu lang. Also muss man immer etwas rumpopeln, bis die eigentliche Fahrposition in der Ebene wieder passt.



Hmmh, dann bist du aber die Ausnahme...oder dein Rahmen ist die Ausnahme...oder ein älteres recht hohes Modell
Aber brauchst dich ja jetzt nimmer beschweren, gibt jetzt ja ein 100mm Modell.
Bin froh das ich endlich meine 150mm KS habe...bin 192cm groß

G.


----------



## biker-wug (6. Juli 2011)

150mm KS, bin mal gespannt, wann man die in Deutschland bekommt!!!


----------



## hugolost (8. Juli 2011)

Heute die i900 gegen die Reverb getauscht. Entlüftet war sie, aber nach dem Leitungskürzen habe ich es sicherheitshalber nochmal gemacht.

Morgen mal schauen wie sie sich so unterwegs macht.


----------



## nepo (8. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh, dann bist du aber die Ausnahme...oder dein Rahmen ist die Ausnahme...oder ein älteres recht hohes Modell
> Aber brauchst dich ja jetzt nimmer beschweren, gibt jetzt ja ein 100mm Modell.
> Bin froh das ich endlich meine 150mm KS habe...bin 192cm groß
> 
> G.



1,75, Ant in M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2011)

Ants, haben doch sogar die Stütze je nach Preisklasse serienmäßig...dann paßt an dir was net...oder du hast einen zu großen Rahmen.

G.


----------



## hugolost (9. Juli 2011)

Heute die erste Tour mit der Reverb.

Der Sattelkop hat nach links und Rechts leichtes SPiel von ca. 1mm, nach vorne und hinten gar kein Spiel. Merken tut man das während der Fahrt überhaupt nicht. Ich hatte vorher die KS i900 und frage mich jetzt wie ich die ganze Zeit (10Monate) ohne Remote Fahren konnte.


----------



## Goover75 (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo, habe seid ca 4 Wochen auch ein neues Bike+Reverb Stütze.
Hab jetzt um die 500km damit gefahren. leichtes Spiel nach vorn/hinten ist vorhanden, aber scheint ja wohl relativ normal zu sein.

Was mich aber wirklich stört ist, das sich die Stütze während der Fahrt gerne mal ohne meine dazutun senkt....
Was kann man denn dagegen machen? Und vor allem woran könnte das liegen?

Hoffe ich muss das Teil jetzt nicht schon einschicken.
Vielleicht hat ja wer nen Tip.
Gruß,
Goover


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Juli 2011)

Schraub die Einstellung für die Hub- Geschwindigkeit mal mehr Richtung schnell (aufschrauben) . Wenn das System mit etwas Druck entlüftet wurde, dann könnte da schon im 0-Zustand ein bisschen Druck auf dem Ventil sein. Macht aber nix. Dann hast du noch etwas Puffer. ganz langsam sennt sie sich eh nicht mehr ab. 
Wenn es durch Verstellen der Schraube nicht besser wird: 
Eine Entlüftunsschraube öffnen etwas los schrauben und einen kleinen Topfen Öl ablassen. 
Wenn sie sich dann immer noch ungewollt absenkt, dann hast du tatsächlich ein Problem.


----------



## Goover75 (12. Juli 2011)

Jo, besten Dank, versuchs mal.
Gruß,
Goover


----------



## indian66 (12. Juli 2011)

Gibt's eig. Mittlerweile eine Info warum sich die Stütze im abesenkten Zustand rausziehen lässt und warum sie hakt wenn sie eine Weile ausgefahren war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (13. Juli 2011)

Habe diese beiden Phänomene inzwischen auch... Wär interessant...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Juli 2011)

Ist recht einfach:

es gibt 2 Zustände:
a) das Absperrventil zwischen den beiden Kammern wirkt in eine Richtung (gegen Druck von unten). Gegen Zug von Unten wird das Ventil nur durch eine Feder verschlossen. Wenn die Innere Reibung so gering ist, dass der Gegendruck der Feder im Ventil nicht mehr zum verschliessen reicht, dann wird das Öl über das Ventil gezogen. Die Stütze bleibt dann in der Stellung und senkt sich bei Belastung auch nicht wieder ab. 

b) Das Öl schäumt auf und bindet somit etwas Luft. Die Luft dehnt sich halt bei Unterdruck aus. Öl nicht. Die Stütze sollte dann ohne Zug- Belastung wieder annähernd auf die Absenkposition zurück gehen.  

Wenn du die Stütze eine Weile stehen lässt, und dann ganz langsam ein- und aus fährst, dann könnte es sein, das sich die Luft wieder in der Luft- Kammer sammelt. Dann sollte sie sich auch nicht mehr herausziehen lassen. Bei viel Luft im Öl sollte die Stüze beim Belasten anfangen, zumindest geringfügig, zu federn. 

Zum Losbrechmoment:
An den Gleitbuchsen befindet sich Schmiertmittel, dass mit jedem Hub wieder dorhin befördert wird. wird die Stütze einige Zeit nicht bewegt, dann verdrückt sich das Schmiermittel, das Losbrechmoment wird grösser.  Ist bei der KS-I 950  sehr ausgeprägt. 
Man kann das Verbessern, indem man das Buchsenspiel etwas grösser macht (Ausreiben mit sehr feinem Schleifpapier). 
Aber:
Mehr Buchsenspiel = mehr Bewegung = siehe Überschrift dieses Threads


----------



## whurr (20. Juli 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> ...
> b) Das Öl schäumt auf und bindet somit etwas Luft. Die Luft dehnt sich  halt bei Unterdruck aus. Öl nicht. Die Stütze sollte dann ohne Zug-  Belastung wieder annähernd auf die Absenkposition zurück gehen.
> 
> Wenn du die Stütze eine Weile stehen lässt, und dann ganz langsam ein-  und aus fährst, dann könnte es sein, das sich die Luft wieder in der  Luft- Kammer sammelt. Dann sollte sie sich auch nicht mehr herausziehen  lassen.
> ...



Danke für die Erklärung 
Bei mir müßte seit der Auslieferung Zustand B bestehen.
Ist im letzten halben Jahr weder schlechter noch besser geworden.
Ich werde es mal mit dem langsam ein- und ausfahren versuchen und berichten ob es was gebracht hat.


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Verfolge nun seid längerem diesen Thread und habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen mir auch eine Reverb zuzulegen. Jetzt stellt sich nur die frage obs die 2011er sein kann oder ob ich warten soll bis es die 2012er gibt. Kann da jemand schon etwas zu sagen?


Gruß
Ghostrider


----------



## x-rossi (24. Juli 2011)

momentan habe ich keinen cutter für hydraulik leitungen zur hand und müsste diesen kommende woche kaufen.







darf ich statt des oberen cutters die leitung auch mit der kabelzange kürzen? den habe ich im werkzeugkasten.






------

sorry! vergesst meine frage. ich mach das altmodisch mit dem teppichmesser.


----------



## Markusso (24. Juli 2011)

Genau.


----------



## Ewoodster (29. Juli 2011)

Meine wackelt seit dem Bikepark Einsatz gestern auch


----------



## Rüssel__ (29. Juli 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Meine wackelt seit dem Bikepark Einsatz gestern auch



Meine wackelt inzwischen wie ein Kuhschwanz , aber beim fahren merkt man immer noch nichts davon.

Mal schauen wie weit sich das Spiel noch entwickeln wird.....

Rüssel


----------



## -EnduroMan- (29. Juli 2011)

also ich war gerade 2 wochen in den alpen und meine reverb sitzt bombenfest und funktioniert super

juhu


----------



## Pointer24 (11. August 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich bekomme die Tage die Reverb Sattelstütze für mein LT 10 zurück. Ob die Instandgesetzt wurde oder gegen einen Neue ausgetauscht wurde wird sich zeigen. Die wurde schon einmal gegen einen Neue ersetzt. Der ausfahrbare Teil hat jedesmal deutlich in der Führungsbuchse gewackelt von vorne nach hinten und natürlich umgekehrt. Die erste hat ca. 400 km und die 2. ca. 700 km gehalten... Sehr stark verpüre ich das Wackeln, wenn ich mit gesperrten Dämpfern fahre. Ab 27 km/h und mehr wird das so stark, dass ich anfange im Sattel rauf und runter zu hüpfen... Ist wohl für jeden nachvollziehbar, dass man(n) damit nicht biken kann !

Bisher wurde die Reverb jedesmal anstandslos ausgetauscht. Diesesmal hat Scott "großzügigerweise" sogar eine Leihstütze geschickt. Einen Joplin 4, zwar ohne Remote, aber besser als gar keine. Somit kann ich wenigstens biken solange bis die Reverb wieder da ist...

Die Umfrage ist ja ganz nett, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig definiert! Ich habe meine Sattelstütze auf Anschlag, also an der Markierung und nutze die volle Länge des Hubs für das Fahren. Mein Gewicht liegt bei 95 kg bei 199 cm. Kann ja sein, dass die Reverb ab einem Fahrergewicht von ? kg und/oder Körpergröße von ? cm erst so ihre Probleme bekommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (12. August 2011)

da ich 110kg wiege und meine von anfang an funktioniert und sich das lechte wackeln nicht verändert hat würde ich mal sagen: nö


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (13. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe seit ca. ner woche die Reverb dran geschraubt. Jetzt stellt sich mir die frage wie oft der Luftdruck in der Stütze nachgepumpt werden muß. Mein Luftdruck ist innerhalb einer woche von 250psi auf 70psi abgefallen. Ich denke das das nicht die norm ist und ich sie einschicken muß.


----------



## whurr (15. August 2011)

freizeit-biker schrieb:
			
		

> _...
> B) das öl schäumt auf und bindet somit etwas luft. Die luft dehnt sich   halt bei unterdruck aus. öl nicht. Die stütze sollte dann ohne zug-   belastung wieder annähernd auf die absenkposition zurück gehen.
> 
> Wenn du die stütze eine weile stehen lässt, und dann ganz langsam ein-   und aus fährst, dann könnte es sein, das sich die luft wieder in der   luft- kammer sammelt. Dann sollte sie sich auch nicht mehr herausziehen   lassen.
> ...





whurr schrieb:


> danke für die erklärung
> Bei mir müßte seit der auslieferung zustand b bestehen.
> Ist im letzten halben jahr weder schlechter noch besser geworden.
> Ich werde es mal mit dem langsam ein- und ausfahren versuchen und berichten ob es was gebracht hat.



War im Urlaub und konnte nicht posten.
Ich hab's mehrfach morgens, nach einer Nacht Ruhe für's Bike und die Stütze probiert ... bei mir bringt es leider keine Besserung.


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (17. August 2011)

So nun gehör ich auch zu den "opfern". 

Ne nagelneue Reverb (420/31,6) in mein Remedy eingebaut (ohne Eingriffe wie z.b. Kabel kürzen) und die obere Kolbenstange wackelt wie oben beschrieben. Da ist definitive meines Erachtens zuviel mechanisches Spiel, vielleicht ist das ja auch nur bei den 31,6er was erklären würde warum vielleicht bei anderen das nicht so aufgetreten ist.

Jetzt kann ich die fleißig montierte Stütze abmontieren und zurück an HiBike schicken da ich diese dort nach deren Tip auch dort zu einem guten Preis geordert hatte.

Das hätte ich von so einer bekannten Firma wie RockShox nicht erwartet. 


Momentane Empfehlung: Finger Weg


----------



## ParaNeed (17. August 2011)

Jetzt hab ich hier mal ein paar Posts gelesen und muss mal fragen wie ihr dieses Wackeln eigentlich definiert, bzw. wie stark dieses Spiel eigentlich ist? Ich hab meine Reverb seit ca 200 km AM Einsatz montiert und kann absolut nicht klagen. Das einzige was bei meiner Stütze zu spüren ist, ist ein minimales Axialspiel des Tauchrohres, lasst es 0,3 -0,5 mm sein. Hab nichtmal Paste zum Erhöhen des Reibwiederstandes im Sattelrohr und sie sitzt bombenfest. Auch das Ein- und Ausfahren funzt einwandfrei. Ich hab die Leitung bei der Montage auch gekürzt und musste danach nichtmal entlüften. Ich kann daher allen mit "defekter" Stütze nur mein Beileid aussprechen!


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. August 2011)

ParaNeed schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich hier mal ein paar Posts gelesen und muss mal fragen wie ihr dieses Wackeln eigentlich definiert, bzw. wie stark dieses Spiel eigentlich ist? Ich hab meine Reverb seit ca 200 km AM Einsatz montiert und kann absolut nicht klagen. Das einzige was bei meiner Stütze zu spüren ist, ist ein minimales Axialspiel des Tauchrohres, lasst es 0,3 -0,5 mm sein.



Nah ja 200 KM ist ja auch noch nichts.

Meine hat ewig kein Spiel gehabt (überhaupt keins).
Jetzt aktuell hab ich ca. 4.000KM mit der Reverb runter (auch schon einige Bikeparkeinsätze mit Sessel / Schlepplift) und meine wackelt auch ziemlich, aber beim pedalieren merk ich davon überhaupt nichts.

Meine hat spiel vor und zurück (also richtung Lenker) und wenn ich den Sattel nach rechts links dreh auch.
Hab grad mal n Meterstab am Lenker angelegt und auf n Sattel gelegt und den Sattel mal vor und zurück bewegt, da hab ich 1mm spiel und seitlich genau so

Aber sie verrichtet immer noch ihren Dienst


----------



## leeresblatt (17. August 2011)

Bei mir waren es bei neuer Stütze 2mm vor und zurück (also insgesamt) und auch ein leichtes radiales Spiel. Beim Fahren merke ich es nicht und somit stört es mich nicht.
Wenn man seine volle Aufmerksamkeit darauf richten würde, würde man es vielleicht merken. 
Dieses Wackeln ist eine Art von Problemen, das kein wirkliches Problem darstellt aber woraus man ein Problem machen kann.


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (17. August 2011)

Also mir geht das Wackeln auf die Nüsse und warum soll man sich so eine Qualität gefallen lassen wenn das bei anderen Anbietern nicht auftritt?????

Nen Zylinder so zu fertigen das er plan im Kolben sitzt ist doch keine Kunst und Industriestandard. Was würdet Ihr sagen wenn Eure TALAS (oder sonstige Feder) so wackeln würde.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (17. August 2011)

Es ist aber keine Federgabel, und man merkt bei Fahren nichts vom Wackeln. Ich habe jetzt 3000 km mit der Reverb runter, und die Stütze wackelt wie am ersten Tag. Solange sich das Spiel nicht verstärkt, und die Stütze weiter so perfekt funktioniert, sehe ich keinen Grund zum meckern.
Ich jedenfalls würde die Reverb sofort wieder kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (17. August 2011)

Na dann sind ja alle zufrieden. 

Nur die einen "wackeln" und die anderen "wackeln" nicht  Hauptsache es macht Spaß.

gegrüßte grüße


----------



## ParaNeed (17. August 2011)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Dieses Wackeln ist eine Art von Problemen, das kein wirkliches Problem darstellt aber woraus man ein Problem machen kann.



Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, vielleicht ist es einfach Jammern auf höchstem Niveau.  
Sorry an die, die wirklich ein ernstes Problem mit der Reverb haben. 

Fabrikationsfehler sind ja heut zu Tage auch bei höchsten Qualitätsstandards immernoch nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## ParaNeed (17. August 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls würde die Reverb sofort wieder kaufen...



Ich auch...!


----------



## chorge (18. August 2011)

Also meine wackelt auch - wurde aber von Anfang an nicht schlimmer... Mir isses egal, auch auf langen Touren! Wichtiger ist, dass das Teil funktoniert, und das tut sie brav...


----------



## kantn-manuel (19. August 2011)

Habe auch eine Reverb an meinem Jekyll verbaut gehabt. Die wurde direkt beim Händler vor Auslieferung gleich getauscht, da keine Funktion.

Die neu verbaute Reverb lief ca. 800km und das wackeln hatte ich ziemlich von Anfang an. (stellt für mich nicht unbedingt das Problem dar!)

Fakt ist, dass mir nach besagten 800km die Luft entwich und die Reverb nicht mehr hoch fuhr und auch beim einpumpen auf Null bar blieb.

--> eingeschickt!  ....nach 3 Wochen zurück, ja sie funktioniert.....3 Tage später und ca. 10malige Verwendung wieder Luftdruck komplett weg.

hmmm... jetzt kann ich sie wieder einschicken!!

Meiner Frau hab ich auch eine Reverb ans Bike verbaut. Weder wackeln  noch irgendwelche Probleme, aber Sie braucht Sie eigentlich nicht


----------



## Ticktacktom (19. August 2011)

Wäre ja an sich schön, wenn Rock Shox das mit dem Wackeln allmählich mal in den Griff bekommen würde. Mich hält das definitiv im Moment noch vom Kauf ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (19. August 2011)

das wird sie nie ändern. beim sitzen merkt man das auch nicht.
wichtig ist, dass sie funktioniert und einfach hoch und runterfährt bzw. die hydraulischen versionen fehlerfrei sind.

vergleich es mit federgabeln. manche haben ab werk schon etwas spiel, egal von welchem hersteller, andere sitzen extrem stramm und brauchen mehr einfahrzeit.
allen gemeinsam ist, dass sie irgendwann neue buchsen brauchen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. August 2011)

AuÃerdem gibts ja noch diese Stifte um das Spiel einzustellen, in drei verschiedenen Dicken, also man kriegt sie noch sehr lange spielfrei, bis neue Buchsen fÃ¤llig sind. Alternativen gibts ja kaum, vielleicht die neue KS, aber da sind mir 200â¬ mehr nur um das Kabelproblem zu lÃ¶sen, doch etwas overengineered. Nebenbei ist der Service fÃ¼r Rockshox doch sehr kulant.


----------



## elmono (22. August 2011)

Ich hätte dann jetzt auch mal ein Problem mit meiner Reverb:
Es war eine aus der ersten Serie, die auch durchrutschte, und bei der das komplette Innenleben dann aktualisiert wurde.
Seitdem ist allerdings das Losbrechmoment zum Versenken etwas hoch. Wirkt sich in Etwa wie folgt aus: Ich muss teilweise 2-3x pumpen am Hebel und etwas mehr Druck mit dem Hintern aufbringen, damit das Teil absinkt. Gerade wenn es schnell gehen muss, ist das recht nervig.

Any ideas? Leider habe ich vor einer Alpentour in 2 Wochen weder Zeit, noch Lust, das Ding servicen zu lassen.


----------



## MAMOARMIN (22. August 2011)

also, mein Kumpel hat gestern in der rhön auf einmal im Keller gesessen, luft weg, nachgefüllt, wieder nach zwei meter luft raus..
der iss jetzt sauer und will se nicht mehr.


----------



## Rockside (22. August 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Seitdem ist allerdings das Losbrechmoment zum Versenken etwas hoch. Wirkt sich in Etwa wie folgt aus: Ich muss teilweise 2-3x pumpen am Hebel und etwas mehr Druck mit dem Hintern aufbringen, damit das Teil absinkt. Gerade wenn es schnell gehen muss, ist das recht nervig.



Wenn Du am Remote pumpen musst, dann ist da wohl Luft in der Leitung. Das ist so besch... wie Luft in den Bremsen. Der Hebel wird nicht genug Druck aufbauen können, um die Feststellung lösen zu können. ---> Leitung entlüften könnte helfen.


----------



## Rockside (22. August 2011)

MAMOARMIN schrieb:


> also, mein Kumpel hat gestern in der rhön auf einmal im Keller gesessen, luft weg, nachgefüllt, wieder nach zwei meter luft raus..
> der iss jetzt sauer und will se nicht mehr.



Kann man nicht die Feststellung mit dem Remote öffnen und die Stütze mit der Hand hochziehen, damit sie dabei bleibt?


----------



## gewitterBiker (22. August 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich hätte dann jetzt auch mal ein Problem mit meiner Reverb:
> Es war eine aus der ersten Serie, die auch durchrutschte, und bei der das komplette Innenleben dann aktualisiert wurde.
> Seitdem ist allerdings das Losbrechmoment zum Versenken etwas hoch. Wirkt sich in Etwa wie folgt aus: Ich muss teilweise 2-3x pumpen am Hebel und etwas mehr Druck mit dem Hintern aufbringen, damit das Teil absinkt. Gerade wenn es schnell gehen muss, ist das recht nervig.
> 
> Any ideas? Leider habe ich vor einer Alpentour in 2 Wochen weder Zeit, noch Lust, das Ding servicen zu lassen.



Ich hatte das gleiche Phänomen. Bei mir war die Sattelklemme zu fest zu. Das drückt die äußere Hülle auf die innere und hinderte das ganze daran sich zu bewegen.


----------



## JDEM (22. August 2011)

Wird aber wohl auch Luft in der Leitung sein. Wie schon geschrieben; nach Anleitung entlüften (siehe Youtube) und mal schauen ob das Problem immer noch besteht.


----------



## elmono (22. August 2011)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wenn Du am Remote pumpen musst, dann ist da wohl Luft in der Leitung. Das ist so besch... wie Luft in den Bremsen. Der Hebel wird nicht genug Druck aufbauen können, um die Feststellung lösen zu können. ---> Leitung entlüften könnte helfen.





gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gleiche Phänomen. Bei mir war die Sattelklemme zu fest zu. Das drückt die äußere Hülle auf die innere und hinderte das ganze daran sich zu bewegen.



Werde beides morgen mal checken, danke.

Hat glücklicherweise noch 1-2 Tage Zeit, weil der Dämpfer ohnehin gerade bei Flatout Suspension weilt.


----------



## kantn-manuel (24. August 2011)

es war spannend und mühsam zugleich!!! Reverb hat nicht mehr funktioniert und ich warte nicht wieder 3 Wochen bis sie zurück ist.

Habe sie selbst auseinandergebaut und sie funktioniert jetzt wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (25. August 2011)

Nur vom auseinanderbauen wird sie wieder heile?


----------



## kantn-manuel (25. August 2011)

Repariert aucg!


----------



## indian66 (25. August 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Repariert aucg!



Das ist mir dann fast schon zu ausführlich beschrieben!


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. August 2011)

Was willst du hören? Aussenrohr dient lediglich als fûhrungsbuchse. Innenliegendes rohr wird mit luftdruck beaufschlagt. Unter der sattelmontageklammer ist ein ventil, dass man beim einfuhren des kolbens betätigen muss, da man sonst einen federspeicher produziert.

Beim nächsten mal werde ich eine bildunterstûtzte anleitung posten!


----------



## elmono (26. August 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Werde beides morgen mal checken, danke.
> 
> Hat glücklicherweise noch 1-2 Tage Zeit, weil der Dämpfer ohnehin gerade bei Flatout Suspension weilt.



Wirklich geholfen hat es nicht. Frisch entlüftet und Sattelklemme mit 6nm angezogen -> dennoch hohes Losbrechmoment.

Also wohl wieder zum Service...


----------



## dreamdeep (26. August 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> und Sattelklemme mit 6nm angezogen



6nm ist imho auch zuviel. Ziehe meine immer mit 3,5 - 4nm an, das reicht dicke.


----------



## elmono (26. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> 6nm ist imho auch zuviel. Ziehe meine immer mit 3,5 - 4nm an, das reicht dicke.



Kann ich heute Abend auch noch mal versuchen. Hab mich halt an die "Anleitung" gehalten.


----------



## Rockside (26. August 2011)

Kannst Du beim Sattel-wieder-hoch-fahren-lassen am Remote die Geschwindigkeit per Remote steuern? Das wäre ein guter Hinweis, ob vielleicht doch noch irgendwo Luft drin ist.

Bei meiner muss ich z.B. nur etwas den Remote drücken und schon geht der Sattel langsam hoch. Daraus schliesse ich mal, daß die Verbindung zum Öffnungsventil sehr direkt ist und daher bei meiner keine Luft im System ist.

Wenn ich den Remote tiefer reindrücke, dann rauscht der Sattel natürlich schneller hoch.


----------



## eikee (2. September 2011)

kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass es demnächst eine Reverb geben soll, bei der die Hydraulikleitung am unteren Ende der Sattelstütze befestig ist und sich somit kein Kabel-Auge-Gewurschtel bei eingefahrener Stütze bilden kann? oder hab ich das ganze nur geträumt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (3. September 2011)

eikee schrieb:


> kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass es demnächst eine Reverb geben soll, bei der die Hydraulikleitung am unteren Ende der Sattelstütze befestig ist und sich somit kein Kabel-Auge-Gewurschtel bei eingefahrener Stütze bilden kann? oder hab ich das ganze nur geträumt?



Nein, stimmt!

Das ding kommt


----------



## Rockside (3. September 2011)

Wann soll die denn kommen? Die Reverb 2012 soll doch nur diesen Stoppring bekommen, um die Absenkung zu limitieren ...


----------



## kantn-manuel (3. September 2011)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wann soll die denn kommen? Die Reverb 2012 soll doch nur diesen Stoppring bekommen, um die Absenkung zu limitieren ...



Bin auch nur "käufer", aber google mal "reverb stealth" ;-)


----------



## biker-wug (3. September 2011)

Für die Stealth muss aber er Rahmen entsprechend sein. DA muss der Zugdurch das Sattelrohr!!


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (23. September 2011)

Wollte nur mal finalen Senf dazugeben weil ich weiter oben glaube ich auch mal gepostet hatte aufgrund meines "horizonalen Reverb Wackelkandidaten".

Meine Reverb wurde zurückgenommen (danke an HiBike) und an Hersteller gesendet. Innerhalb von 2 Wochen hatte ich eine funkelnagelneue bekommen (keine reparierte) die bis dato kein "Wackeln" mehr zeigt.

Ich tippe daher auf einen Fehler einer bestimmten Herstellercharge oder ein 
"Montagsprodukt".

grüßle


----------



## Rüssel__ (23. September 2011)

Wie lange oder wieviel KM hat die Reverb jetzt runter (also die neue)??

Meine hat auch ewig keinen Muckser getan und auf ein schlag ist das Spiel gekommen und hat sich jetzt irgendwo eingependelt....
Aber beim Pedalieren immer noch nichts zu spüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (27. September 2011)

Wer nachner Reverb sucht is derzeit am günstigsten hier ---->
http://www.veloxtra.de/

Ich hab dann mal zugeschlagen


----------



## eikee (28. September 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Wer nachner Reverb sucht is derzeit am günstigsten hier ---->
> http://www.veloxtra.de/
> 
> Ich hab dann mal zugeschlagen



ich auch  zum glück, denn bei hibike gabs die 420/30,9 fürs canyon torque nicht mehr. dann bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass das nen vertrauensvoller shop ist und die reverb nicht von 1998 sondern von 2011 ist =)


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. September 2011)

eikee schrieb:


> ich auch  zum glück, denn bei hibike gabs die 420/30,9 fürs canyon torque nicht mehr. dann bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass das nen vertrauensvoller shop ist und die reverb nicht von 1998 sondern von 2011 ist =)


Wolln wars hoffen . Aber hibike ging Ratz fatz und sehr jut nachvollziehbar dank Tracking nummer


----------



## lmart1n (30. September 2011)

Vielleicht als kleinen Tipp.. Bei Defekten, direkt zu Sport-Import schicken, dann gibt's mit bisschen Glück das 2012er Modell zurück... (so ginge mir heute) ;-)


----------



## x-rossi (1. Oktober 2011)

guten abend,

könnt ihr mir auf die schnelle die richtigen suchbegriffe nennen, damit ich entsprechende infos in diesem thread schneller finden kann?

mein rad stand nun 4 wochen ungefahren herum. bis zur pause funktionierte die sattelstütze die gesamten 600 km fluffig einwandfrei und ich hatte sie auch vor dem ersteinbau selber entlüftet.

eben gerade wollte ich das rad für morgen präparieren. der druckknopf der fernbedienung lässt sich nur sehr schwer drücken und auch die sattelstütze fährt nur sehr widerwillig ein und aus 

für ein paar suchbegriffe oder auch zielführende tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## zwecky (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

an meinem 2 Monate alten Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 ist nach 500 km die Reverb jetzt auch undicht. Gestern nach einer langen Tour mit ein paar Mal Ein- und Ausfahren ist sie irgendwann nicht mehr hochgekommen. Ich hab sie dann von Hand hochgezogen und bin ab dann mit einer "gefederten" Sattestütze weitergefahren. Zuhause habe ich dann versucht über das Ventil an der Unterseite wieder auf die 250 psi aufzupumpen. Ab 200 psi war dann klar und deutlich ein Pfeifgeräusch zu hören. Pumpen aufgehört und zugeschaut wie der Druck schön langsam runtergegangen ist. Hab gestern abend gleich Canyon angeschrieben - oder soll ich Eurer Meinung nach die Abwicklung direkt über Rock Shox machen???

PS: gibt's eigentlich ein Gewichtslimit für die Reverb  ???

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## hexxagon (2. Oktober 2011)

Direkt zu Sport Import!


----------



## zwecky (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo hexxagon,

danke für den schnellen Tipp - hab die gleich angeschrieben!


----------



## Schoasdromme (5. Oktober 2011)

Durfte nun auch mal eine REVERB probe fahren .

Das Ding wackelt nach hinten und vorne , nach links und rechts ...
damit könnte ich mich nicht anfreunden .
Sorry , aber die Technik ist bei den Hydraulischen Stützen wohl immer noch nicht ausgereift .
  Nur der Preis ist erwachsen .


----------



## RaceKing (5. Oktober 2011)

Das Wackeln merkt man aber nur wenn man im Stand dran rumspielt, Während dem Fahren fällt das nicht auf. Also von daher find ichs auch nicht schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (6. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich bin schon damit gefahren .
Mich würde es stören !
Länger auf dem Hinterradfahren ist wohl auch nicht so gesund für sie ...


----------



## chorge (6. Oktober 2011)

...was ich persönlich eher selten mache! Und wie ich schon wo anders gepostet habe: meine wackelt auch, aber man merkt es beim fahren definitiv nicht!


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. Oktober 2011)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Länger auf dem Hinterradfahren ist wohl auch nicht so gesund für sie ...



Ich bin immer am Anfang vom Jahr bei uns am Skateplatz um etwas Fahrtechnik zu üben / Wheelie fahren einfach etwas auf m Skateplatz rumtoben und danach hat das Spiel angefangen.....

Aber beim fahren stört´s wirklich nicht, drum Latte


----------



## kantn-manuel (6. Oktober 2011)

Meine wackelt seit ewigkeiten und während des fahrens is des voikommen duddl!


----------



## RaceKing (6. Oktober 2011)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Länger auf dem Hinterradfahren ist wohl auch nicht so gesund für sie ...



...sowas muss die aushalten, sie ist doch hoffentlich nicht gebaut damits Rad besser aussieht


----------



## Schoasdromme (6. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ist sie gar nicht verbaut ...
Mich würde das wackeln stören , wann wohl endlich eine Stütze mit dem "Lefty Prinzip " kommt ?
Die wackelt / verdreht sich ja auch nicht .


----------



## Trail-Fail (17. Oktober 2011)

Meine Reverb hat auch minimales Spiel, stört mich aber garnicht.

Seit neuestem lässt sich das Rad aber im eingefahrenen Zustand nicht mehr am Sattel anheben. Die Stütze federt dabei ein paar cm aus. Das war am Anfang nicht so... Die Stütze ist erst ca. 8 Wochen alt. Ist das normal oder ist da schon etwas kaputt? Davon abgesehen funktioniert sie nach wie vor einwandfrei. Entlüftet habe ich noch nie.


----------



## AJ (18. Oktober 2011)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Meine Reverb hat auch minimales Spiel, stört mich aber garnicht.
> 
> Seit neuestem lässt sich das Rad aber im eingefahrenen Zustand nicht mehr am Sattel anheben. Die Stütze federt dabei ein paar cm aus. Das war am Anfang nicht so... Die Stütze ist erst ca. 8 Wochen alt. Ist das normal oder ist da schon etwas kaputt? Davon abgesehen funktioniert sie nach wie vor einwandfrei. Entlüftet habe ich noch nie.



Alles i.O.
Ist bei mir auch so!


----------



## Merlin (20. Oktober 2011)

Off topic: Habe eine Reverb mit MMX Matchmaker Hebel rechts. Hätte gerne einen normalen (non-Matchmaker) Hebel, am besten auch rechts. Jemand Interesse an einem Tausch? Hebel sollte ebenfalls neu/neuwertig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefston (20. Oktober 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Off topic: Habe eine Reverb mit MMX Matchmaker Hebel rechts. Hätte gerne einen normalen (non-Matchmaker) Hebel, am besten auch rechts. Jemand Interesse an einem Tausch? Hebel sollte ebenfalls neu/neuwertig sein.



Vielleicht verstehe ich das nicht richtig, aber man kann das Matchmaker-Stück abschrauben. Mein Hebel sieht danach ganz normal aus (also es bleibt nur die Schelle und der eigentliche Hebel).

Grüße
Stefan

Edit: Achso vergessen: 2012er Version


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hab nu endlich auch eine da bei Bikecomponets geschoßen für 180 Schleifen .Laut Aufkleber 14 KW 2011.....ma sehn was so geht mit wackeln ect...

@Merlin die Machtmaker kannste garantiert abschrauben dann haste die normale Ausführung


----------



## Merlin (21. Oktober 2011)

Jein. Den Matchmaker kann man abschrauben, das stimmt. Allerdings sieht die normale Schelle von unten viel netter aus und ich habe meine "upside-down" montiert. Ist also nur ein optischer Aspekt, aber vielleicht sucht ja wer nen Matchmaker Hebel...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe heute eine 2012er aus der KW 33 bekommen. Da wackelt nichts. Aber entlüften musste ich das gute Stück.


----------



## stefston (29. Oktober 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine 2012er aus der KW 33 bekommen. Da wackelt nichts. Aber entlüften musste ich das gute Stück.



*Noch* nicht... Meine wackelt schon, aber ich merke beim Fahren nichts davon.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## dkc-live (29. Oktober 2011)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Bei mir ist sie gar nicht verbaut ...
> Mich würde das wackeln stören , wann wohl endlich eine Stütze mit dem "Lefty Prinzip " kommt ?
> Die wackelt / verdreht sich ja auch nicht .



bezahlste dann auch 600  für... also den senf den du hier ablässt ist schon ne stärke für sich...

wer wackeln einer stütze beim fahren merkt ... naja...

wenn dann merkt man es beim tragen. aber sonst nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (30. Oktober 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> bezahlste dann auch 600 â¬ fÃ¼r... also den senf den du hier ablÃ¤sst ist schon ne stÃ¤rke fÃ¼r sich...
> 
> wer wackeln einer stÃ¼tze beim fahren merkt ... naja...
> 
> wenn dann merkt man es beim tragen. aber sonst nie.




Ich gebe Senf ab ?
Warum ist das Lefty Prinzip Senf ?
Woher hast du Schlaumeier die "Preisinformation" ?
...und , ich streite ja gar nicht mal ab , daÃ man das Wackeln nach einer gewissen GewÃ¶hnzeit nicht mehr merkt .
Aber trotzdem finde ich die Tatsache das sie es macht nicht sonderlich prickelnd .


----------



## Skoalman (30. Oktober 2011)

Meine im Februar gekaufte Reverb wurde gestern eingeschickt. Gut spürbares Spiel in allen Richtungen, Druckverlust der Luftkammer (Dichtung zum nicht selbst zerlegbaren Teleskoprohr quillt heraus) und das obere Gleitlager hat sich total zersetzt. Ich hatte sie Stütze während der Saison mal geserviced und auch vor dem Einschicken zur Fehleranalyse nochmal kurz zerlegt. Dreck war eigentlich kaum drin und auch Fett war noch ausreichend vorhanden.
Die Variostützen sind zwar funktionsmässig ein Segen (ich versuche trotz momentan montierter normaler Sattelstütze regelmässig mit dem Daumen abzusenken ), wirklich dauerstabil sind die Dinger aber leider noch immer nicht.


----------



## Schoasdromme (30. Oktober 2011)

Genau DAS ist es , was MICH an den Dingern stört , daß sie nicht dauerstabil sind ...

Sorry , aber es ist leider so .

(und wieder Senf abgegeben )


----------



## elmono (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich schicke lieber eine Reverb einmal im Jahr ein, bzw. würde mir sogar eine als Ersatz hinlegen, als nur einen einzigen Tag ohne das Teil Trails zu shredden.

Wer wegen diesen Kinderkrankheiten rummosert, weiß einfach nicht was einem entgeht, oder senkt den Sattel ohnehin nicht oft ab.


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2011)

Also ob es ne Reverb oder ne andere fernbedienbare Sattelstütze ist, ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Aber welche fernbedienbare Stütze taugt denn mehr, als die Reverb? Bei mir steht bald die Zweitstütze an ...


----------



## Schoasdromme (30. Oktober 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich schicke lieber eine Reverb einmal im Jahr ein, bzw. würde mir sogar eine als Ersatz hinlegen, als nur einen einzigen Tag ohne das Teil Trails zu shredden.
> 
> Wer wegen diesen Kinderkrankheiten rummosert, weiß einfach nicht was einem entgeht, oder senkt den Sattel ohnehin nicht oft ab.



Ja, oder muß zumindest Fahrtechnisch eine absolute Null sein .

Ich weiß den Vorteil durchaus zu schätzen , aber mal ganz ehrlich ,
fast jeder Besitzer von Hydraulischen Stützen hat Probleme damit .
Das ist für mich Schrott .
War ja bei den Scheibenbremsen früher auch so , mittlerweile 
sind die meisten Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt .
Solange werde ich bei den Stützen auch noch warten müssen .


----------



## elmono (30. Oktober 2011)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Ja, oder muß zumindest Fahrtechnisch eine absolute Null sein .
> 
> Ich weiß den Vorteil durchaus zu schätzen , aber mal ganz ehrlich ,
> fast jeder Besitzer von Hydraulischen Stützen hat Probleme damit .
> ...



Wo schrieb ich etwas von Fahrtechnik?

Es ist schlicht so, dass (zumindest für mich, und quasi jeden in meinem Bekanntenkreis) die Vorteile die geringen Nachteile mehr als deutlich aufwiegen.

Wenn man immer erst kauft, wenn etwas komplett ausgereift ist, müsste man wohl Starrbike mit pannenfreien Vollgummireifen fahren, und dürfte sich beispielsweise auch keinen Computer kaufen. Da kommt auch immer wieder was besseres...


----------



## Skoalman (30. Oktober 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich schicke lieber eine Reverb einmal im Jahr ein, bzw. würde mir sogar eine als Ersatz hinlegen, als nur einen einzigen Tag ohne das Teil Trails zu shredden.
> 
> Wer wegen diesen Kinderkrankheiten rummosert, weiß einfach nicht was einem entgeht, oder senkt den Sattel ohnehin nicht oft ab.


Ich weiss die Vorteile einer Variostütze insgesamt auch sehr zu schätzen und habe die Funktion je nach Tourenterrain auch sehr oft genutzt. Gerade in Finale Ligure oder im Engadin wäre ich ohne die Reverb praktisch aufgeschmissen gewesen.
Dennoch ist es ziemlich bedenklich, dass es bei einem (im Vergleich zur restlichen Biketechnik) eher simplen Bauteil anscheinend nicht möglich ist wirklich dauerhaft funktionierende Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen.
Da ich ziemlich nahalpin (welch ein Wort ) wohne und viele Touren fahre, wo ich die Stütze genau 1mal absenke (nämlich oben auf dem Gipfel), muss so eine Variostütze bei mir wirklich tadellos funktionieren um sich gegen die günstige und ausfallsichere Normalsattelstütze restlos durchsetzen zu können.


----------



## Rockside (1. November 2011)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Da ich ziemlich nahalpin (welch ein Wort ) wohne und viele Touren fahre, wo ich die Stütze genau 1mal absenke (nämlich oben auf dem Gipfel), muss so eine Variostütze bei mir wirklich tadellos funktionieren ....


Mal ehrlich, wenn ich die Stütze pro Tour nur 1 mal absenken müsste, dann würde ich auf das erhebliche Mehrgewicht und wegen dem Ausfallrisiko genau 1mal drauf verzichten.

So ne absenkbare Stütze lohnt sich vorallem da, wo oftmals während einer Tour abgesenkt wird.


Hat eigentlich schon jemand Probleme mit ner 2012er Reverb gehabt? (Also die mit der schwarzen anstatt silbernen Verschraubung am Rohr.)


----------



## Skoalman (1. November 2011)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wenn ich die Stütze pro Tour nur 1 mal absenken müsste, dann würde ich auf das erhebliche Mehrgewicht und wegen dem Ausfallrisiko genau 1mal drauf verzichten.
> 
> So ne absenkbare Stütze lohnt sich vorallem da, wo oftmals während einer Tour abgesenkt wird.


Ich fahre ja nicht nur solche Touren, sondern bin auch sehr häufig im flacheren Gelände unterwegs, wo ich die Absenkung dann zigmal pro Ausfahrt nutze. 
Schon alleine die paar Tage in Finale Ligure letzten Mai rechtfertigten den Kauf der Reverb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (1. November 2011)

Na dann ist das ja schon mal was anderes.

Ich hoffe, daß die 2012er Reverb standfester ist als die 2011er. Das Gewackel, auch bei der 2012er, stört mich nicht wirklich, ist nur ein 'Schönheitsfehler', solange sie denn funktioniert.


----------



## Lebowsky (7. November 2011)

Bei meiner Reverb verhält es sich so, dass sie nach dem Entlüften - wie es sein sollte - sehr schnell ausfährt. Auch wenn die Speed-Einstellung auf "langsam" steht.
Umso länger das Rad steht bzw. mit der Zeit fährt die Stütze aber immer langsamer aus, bis ich die Speed-Verstellung komplett auf "schnell" aufdrehen muss. Und dann wir die Stütze mit der Zeit immer langsamer beim Ausfahren bis ich sie nach schätzungsweise 3-4 Wochen wieder entlüften muss.
Ist dort vielleicht eine Dichtung undicht, sodass Luft ins Hydrauliksystem eintritt?
Bzw. ist das Problem bei jemand anderem auch?


----------



## Markusso (7. November 2011)

So schnell darf das nicht sein, die saugt wohl tatsächlich Luft. Meine funzt seit nem halben Jahr sehr zuverlässig, hab nie entlüftet...


----------



## Lebowsky (7. November 2011)

Ich habe die Stütze mit dem "alten" (aber originalen) Schlauch verbaut, musste mir aber dank abgebrochenem Schlauchnippel ein Ersatzteilkit bestellen. Dort ist anscheinend der "neue", druckfestere Schlauch bei. Sollte ich den mal verbauen?

Und gibt es die 2,5W Hydraulikflüssigkeit irgendwo günstig zu erwerben? 
Die ist bei mir dank des vielen Entlüftens fast aufgebraucht...ich hätte aber die Möglichkeit anderes Hydrauliköl für umsonst zu bekommen, das ist aber von der Viskosität bedeutend höher (vielleicht ein Vorteil bei einer Undichtigkeit und einen Versuch wert?).


----------



## lexle (7. November 2011)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Ja, oder muß zumindest Fahrtechnisch eine absolute Null sein .
> 
> Ich weiß den Vorteil durchaus zu schätzen , aber mal ganz ehrlich ,
> fast jeder Besitzer von Hydraulischen Stützen hat Probleme damit .
> ...



Ne.. Die Hopes haben Früher schon gefunzt


----------



## Rockside (7. November 2011)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Und gibt es die 2,5W Hydraulikflüssigkeit irgendwo günstig zu erwerben?
> Die ist bei mir dank des vielen Entlüftens fast aufgebraucht...ich hätte aber die Möglichkeit anderes Hydrauliköl für umsonst zu bekommen, das ist aber von der Viskosität bedeutend höher (vielleicht ein Vorteil bei einer Undichtigkeit und einen Versuch wert?).


Wieso hast Du die eigentlich verbraucht? Ist doch nur Öl, das zieht kein Wasser wie Bremsflüssigkeit. Und richtig Druck und Temperatur muss das Öl auch nicht aushalten.
Beim Entlüften geht's doch nur um's Entfernen von Luftblasen.


----------



## Schoasdromme (8. November 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Ne.. Die Hopes haben Früher schon gefunzt



Echt? Die habe ich nie getestet.

Aber die meisten Bremsen waren Schrott, ebenfalls Dämpfer usw.
So ist es momentan mit den Stützen auch, schade, weil, eine super
Sache sind sie eigentl. schon!


----------



## Lebowsky (8. November 2011)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du die eigentlich verbraucht? Ist doch nur Öl, das zieht kein Wasser wie Bremsflüssigkeit. Und richtig Druck und Temperatur muss das Öl auch nicht aushalten.
> Beim Entlüften geht's doch nur um's Entfernen von Luftblasen.



Das Öl ist fast verbraucht, weil ich die Stütze geschätzte 10 mal entlüftet habe und jedesmal Öl aus den Spritzen gedrückt werden muss (Luftblasen entfernen) und beim abschrauben der Spritzen nach dem Entlüften auch Öl austritt...aber damit ist meine Frage leider nicht beantwortet


----------



## Markusso (8. November 2011)

ZB hier

http://www.ebay.de/itm/JMC-Gabelol-...pt=Motorrad_Kraftradteile&hash=item45fb03b6ca

(OT: Verwende so eines auch für meine RS-Federgabeln, gibt besseres Ansprechverhalten und zieht den RS-Gabeln ein bißchen den bockigen Zahn.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (9. November 2011)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Und gibt es die 2,5W Hydraulikflüssigkeit irgendwo günstig zu erwerben?
> Die ist bei mir dank des vielen Entlüftens fast aufgebraucht...ich hätte aber die Möglichkeit anderes Hydrauliköl für umsonst zu bekommen, das ist aber von der Viskosität bedeutend höher (vielleicht ein Vorteil bei einer Undichtigkeit und einen Versuch wert?).



Höhere Viskosität bringt vielleicht etwas mehr Dichtigkeit, aber auch zäheres Ansprechen, vorallem wenn's noch kühler wird.


----------



## Moritzz (12. November 2011)

Hallo,
habe jetzt über die Suche nichts konkretes gefunden, bzw. keine Zeit diesen ganzen Thread hier zu lesen, deswegen mein Problem:

Hab ne Reverb gekauft, die aus einem Neubike ausgebaut wurde. Jetzt ist die Stütze allerdings komplett versenkt und lässt sich nicht ausfahren. Habe schon entlüftet, aber bringt nichts. Die Stütze lässt sich mit viel Kraft ausziehen, sackt aber sofort wieder zusammen. HAt einer nen Tipp was ich machen soll?

Gruß Moritz

Edit: hab gerad das Luftventil "entdeckt" - und wenn da nur 200 statt 250 PSI drin sind, kann ich entlüften wie ich will, aber jetzt geht alles einwandfrei!


----------



## wilson (13. November 2011)

Moritzz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe jetzt über die Suche nichts konkretes gefunden, bzw. keine Zeit diesen ganzen Thread hier zu lesen, deswegen mein Problem:
> 
> Hab ne Reverb gekauft, die aus einem Neubike ausgebaut wurde. Jetzt ist die Stütze allerdings komplett versenkt und lässt sich nicht ausfahren. Habe schon entlüftet, aber bringt nichts. Die Stütze lässt sich mit viel Kraft ausziehen, sackt aber sofort wieder zusammen. HAt einer nen Tipp was ich machen soll?
> ...



Wie war das mit dem Luftventil? Ich habe in keinem Sram Dokument von einem Luftventil gelesen? Wo ist das und muss man den Luftdruck wie bei einer Federgabel regelmässig kontrollieren?


----------



## wilson (13. November 2011)

wilson schrieb:


> Wie war das mit dem Luftventil? Ich habe in keinem Sram Dokument von einem Luftventil gelesen? Wo ist das und muss man den Luftdruck wie bei einer Federgabel regelmässig kontrollieren?



Alles klar. Hab die Stütze mal schnell rausgenommen und nachgeschaut. Gibt ja auch nicht viel Möglichkeiten, wo sich das befinden kann. Komisch nur, dass in der Gebrauchsanleitung nichts davon steht.

Habe gestern auch gemerkt, dass man beim neuen Modell nach dem Schlauchkürzen diesen einfach auf die Fernbedienung drehen kann und nicht mehr mühsam reinmurksen muss. Ein echter Vorteil.

Andere Frage: Beim 2012 Modell soll der Absenkweg begrenzt werden können. Wie?


----------



## zauberer# (13. November 2011)

wilson schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Beim 2012 Modell soll der Absenkweg begrenzt werden können. Wie?



mit einer extern montierten Schelle, die mitgeliefert wird


----------



## Stratowski (13. November 2011)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Bei meiner Reverb verhält es sich so, dass sie nach dem Entlüften - wie es sein sollte - sehr schnell ausfährt. Auch wenn die Speed-Einstellung auf "langsam" steht.
> Umso länger das Rad steht bzw. mit der Zeit fährt die Stütze aber immer langsamer aus, bis ich die Speed-Verstellung komplett auf "schnell" aufdrehen muss. Und dann wir die Stütze mit der Zeit immer langsamer beim Ausfahren bis ich sie nach schätzungsweise 3-4 Wochen wieder entlüften muss.
> Ist dort vielleicht eine Dichtung undicht, sodass Luft ins Hydrauliksystem eintritt?
> Bzw. ist das Problem bei jemand anderem auch?



Bei meiner Reverb ist dieses Problem auch vorhanden. Die Undichtigkeit ist in meinem Fall am Verstellrädchen.
Leider kommt noch dazu, dass ich die Stütze inzwischen nur durch Gewichtverlagerung nach vorne zum absenken bewegen kann.
Werde sie wohl einschicken müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2011)

@wilson, zauberer: Ist aber mMn ziemlicher Bullshit.


----------



## AJ (13. November 2011)

Habe schon Spezialagenten gesehen die, um den alten Schlauch vom Fitting abzubekommen, diesen längs mit nem Cuttermesser eingeritzt haben und dabei den Alufitting ebenfalls angeritzt haben. Durch diese Einkerbung sucht sich das dünne Öl naturlich seinen Weg und läuft dann direkt am Verstellrädchen aus!
Könnte das der Grund sein?
Nur so ne Idee!



Stratowski schrieb:


> Bei meiner Reverb ist dieses Problem auch vorhanden. Die Undichtigkeit ist in meinem Fall am Verstellrädchen.
> Leider kommt noch dazu, dass ich die Stütze inzwischen nur durch Gewichtverlagerung nach vorne zum absenken bewegen kann.
> Werde sie wohl einschicken müssen.


----------



## Stratowski (13. November 2011)

AJ schrieb:


> Habe schon Spezialagenten gesehen die, um den alten Schlauch vom Fitting abzubekommen, diesen längs mit nem Cuttermesser eingeritzt haben und dabei den Alufitting ebenfalls angeritzt haben. Durch diese Einkerbung sucht sich das dünne Öl naturlich seinen Weg und läuft dann direkt am Verstellrädchen aus!
> Könnte das der Grund sein?
> Nur so ne Idee!



Spezialagent? [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXnRfHPEyLM"]00 Schneider - Einparken      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ne, ich habe mir das genau angesehen. Das Öl sammelt sich unter dem Verstellrädchen. Wenn das Öl vom dem Teil käme auf dem die Hülle aufgeschoben ist, müsste man dort was sehen. Dort ist es aber furztrocken.


----------



## zauberer# (13. November 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @wilson, zauberer: Ist aber mMn ziemlicher Bullshit.



Da geb ich dir Recht, würd mir das Teil auch nie montieren


----------



## Rockside (15. November 2011)

Hat jemand schon mal Probleme mit ner 2012er Reverb gehabt? Wie zuverlässig ist die?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. November 2011)

Moin,

ich hab meine 2012 Reverb grad mal ausprobiert. Hat leider ein wenig länger gedauert,
da ich mir erst noch ne Reduzierhülse von 31,6 auf 30,9mm besorgen musste. (Mein
noch nicht vorhandenes neues Rad wird 30,9mm haben und da soll die rein).

Also, was mir ziemlich schnell auffiel ist:

Positiv


stabiler Kopf -> Super
sauberer Lauf
perfekter Halt in jeder Position
super Befestigungschelle für den Remote Knopf
Negativ


Kabel ist viel zu lang und muss gekürzt werden
Sattel wackelt in Drehrichtung leicht, ist mir aber Latte
Wenn die Sattelklemme am Rahmen gut angezogen wird, lässt
sich die Reverb nicht mehr auffahren... wasn das fürn Sch***!!!
gibt sich das Thema mit dem Klemmen der Stütze im Bereich der Sattelklemme noch,
oder muss man damit leben. Die Rahmensattelklemme muss ich fest anziehen, sonst
sackt das ganze System ja weg.


----------



## cassn (26. November 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> . Die Rahmensattelklemme muss ich fest anziehen, sonst
> sackt das ganze System ja weg.


 
Fest wohl schon, aber vielleicht ist es einfach zu fest wodurch sich in der Stütze auch Drücke entwickeln die dem Mechanismus entgegen wirken? 

Ich überlege gerade auch mir eine Stütze zu holen und bin natürlich nicht an der Reverb 2011 für 180,- vorbei gekommen.
@freeman
hast du vorher die 2011 gehabt?
Die einzigen mir bis dato bekannten Änderungen sind ja marginal, s.d. ich den Aufpreis ungern zahlen möchte. Oder wurde doch an der Technik was verbessert?

Sonst noch was am Markt was passend wäre? 
Benötige keinen Offset. Hab die jetzige Stütze auch ohne und den Sattel schon ganz nach vorn geschoben. Und so wie ich es heute ermitteln konnte reichen mir schon 300mm.


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. November 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab meine 2012 Reverb
> 
> ...


Wie wärs mal mit Friktionspaste.......wirkt nich nur bei Plaste wunder


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. November 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> ...da ich mir erst noch ne Reduzierhülse von 31,6 auf 30,9mm besorgen musste. (Mein
> noch nicht vorhandenes neues Rad wird 30,9mm haben und da soll die rein).
> ...
> Wenn die Sattelklemme am Rahmen gut angezogen wird, lässt
> sich die Reverb nicht mehr auffahren... wasn das fürn Sch***!!!


Wo bekommt man denn eine Reduzierhülse mit 0.35 mm Wandstärke?
Das  bekommt man doch nur noch aus einem umgebördelten Stück Blech gebaut. Oder hast du jemanden der so etwas errodieren kann?

Wenn du die Sattelklemme so anknallen musst, dann ist deine Hülse oder dein Satztelrohr auf jeden Fall nicht masshaltig. Da würgst du oben quasi nur die Schelle zu. Und die 2 cm Höhe reichen halt nicht um die Reibungskräfte aufzubauen. 
Versuch mal, ob du eine Lage dünnes Alu-Blech (Cola-Dosen-Wandung) zwischen Rahmen und Hülse bekommst. Wenn du das hin bekommst, dann könnte dein Problem gelöst sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2011)

Die gibts von USE. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (27. November 2011)

Jetzt nach einer Saison mit der Reverb, hats meine auch mal erwischt....

Funktionierte bisher tadellos, nur jetzt fängt sie an das sie nur noch raus/rein fährt wenn sie lust hat.

Das Ding kann 50 mal gut funktionieren, auf einmal macht sie keinen mux mehr, selbst wenn ich mein ganzes
Gewicht einsetze um die Stütze nach unten zu bringen....2 minuten später funktioniert sie wieder ganz normal und das gleiche Spiel auch beim ausfahren.....

Jetzt hat sie mein Dealer mal eingeschickt, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.

Bin jetzt ein paar Touren mit normaler Stütze gefahren, aber ganz ohne Absenkung möcht ich trotzdem nie wieder fahren....

Rüssel


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. November 2011)

Hier mal die Infos zur Hülse. Dieses System sitzt alles sehr passgenau.
Ich werde es mal mit Montagepaste probieren. Kann ich da Kupferpaste
nehmen, die hab ich da?



Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> inzwischen gibt es passende Reduzierhülsen bei Stars and Bikes in
> Stuttgart zu kaufen. Bestellung und Lieferung ist sehr schnell und
> Bezahlung über PayPal. Super.
> 
> ...


----------



## cassn (27. November 2011)

cassn schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade auch mir eine Stütze zu holen und bin natürlich nicht an der Reverb 2011 für 180,- vorbei gekommen.
> @freeman
> hast du vorher die 2011 gehabt?
> Die einzigen mir bis dato bekannten Änderungen sind ja marginal, s.d. ich den Aufpreis ungern zahlen möchte. Oder wurde doch an der Technik was verbessert?
> ...


 
Sorry wenn ich schon zitiere, sitze auf heißen Kohlen und wollte heute gerne zuschlagen

Sonst wird es einfach die Reverb 2011. 
Hier bin ich mir aber auch noch unschlüssig ob Remote re oder li und Matchmaker oder Schelle
Nach welchen Kriterien habt ihr euch entschieden?

Achso: habe eine Elixier R und XT Shifter falls dies von belangen ist.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. November 2011)

Ist meine erste Vario-Sattelstütze und ich bin immer noch sehr skeptisch ob
das Teil bei mir lang halten wird.

Remote re oder li war mir total egal, hab jetzt rechts. Matchmaker brauch ich
nicht, da ich eh mit Matchmaker für Hope Tech V2 und Schaltung fahre.

Wichtig war mir ausschließlich saubere Funktion, Verstellbereich und Zuverlässigkeit.
Bei letzterem hab ich mich auf die Aussage von Kollegen verlassen die das Teil schon
länger fahren. Leider hat mir niemand gesagt, dass die originale Sattelklemmung je
nach Anzug die Funktion der Reverb beeinträchtigt. Sehr schade, sonst hätt ich mir
den Mist nicht gekauft.

Der Verstellbereich ist def. ausreichend, auch für große Personen wie mich. Hab sonst
den Sattel immer ganz rein gemacht, was etwa 22cm Verstellung entspräche. Die 12,5cm
reichen jedoch völlig aus.


----------



## Joki (27. November 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Leider hat mir niemand gesagt, dass die originale Sattelklemmung je
> nach Anzug die Funktion der Reverb beeinträchtigt



Kannst du das bitte mal etwas genauer beschreiben?
Inwiefern besteht da ein Zusammenhang?


edit....meinst du die Stützenklemmung oder die sattelklemmung....dann wird das Problem klarer.

mfg joki


----------



## gewitterBiker (27. November 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Leider hat mir niemand gesagt, dass die originale Sattelklemmung je
> nach Anzug die Funktion der Reverb beeinträchtigt. Sehr schade, sonst hätt ich mir
> den Mist nicht gekauft.


Wie hier schon geschrieben: nutze Montagepaste. Wenn sich die Reverb nicht mehr oder schlecht bewegt ist deine Sattelstützenklemmung definitiv zu hart eingestellt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. November 2011)

ja also ich meine die am Rahmen sitzende Klemme, welche die Stütze im Rahmen
fixiert. Wenn diese zu fest angezogen ist, kann das Standrohr der Reverb nicht mehr
sauber in das Tauchrohr fahren. Werde es mal mit Montagepaste und deutlich geringem
Anzug probieren. Sonst läuft die Stütze ja super, ist halt nur das Klemmen das Ärger
macht.

Kann man bei eloxierten Teilen Kupferpaste einsetzten, oder macht das sowieso
keinen Sinn?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. November 2011)

Kupferpaste ist keine Fictionspaste. In der Carbon Montage Paste sind kleine kunststoff-Perlen, die die Reibung zwischen den Teilen heraufsetzt.

Kupferpaste verhindet nur das Fest- Fressen von Oberflächen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. November 2011)

hab alternativ noch sonax professional keramik-pastenspray, schätze das ist auch kein
brauchbares "friction increasing" Zeuch oder?

Ist halt alles fürs Auto gedacht. Denke dann muss ich mir echt das Dynamics Mittel besorgen.

klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlbertFat (29. November 2011)

da stimmt was nicht! meine macht das nicht!


----------



## Skoalman (29. November 2011)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Meine im Februar gekaufte Reverb wurde gestern eingeschickt. Gut spürbares Spiel in allen Richtungen, Druckverlust der Luftkammer (Dichtung zum nicht selbst zerlegbaren Teleskoprohr quillt heraus) und das obere Gleitlager hat sich total zersetzt.


Heute kam meine Reverb von der Garantie Reparatur zurück. Getauscht wurde folgendes:
- Silberne Mutter (oberes Gleitlager)
- Komplettes Teleskoprohr (= inneres Rohr) inkl. unterem Gleitlager
- Leitungsabgang an der Stütze (neue Variante aus 2012)
- Dichtungen

Die Stütze weist nun deutlich weniger Spiel auf als im ursprünglichen Neuzustand und der stabilere Leitungsabgang ist natürlich auch ein Vorteil. 
Dafür musste ich die Stütze gleich mal entlüften, da sie zwar halbwegs funktionierte, für eine brauchbare Geschwindigkeit jedoch bereits auf maximale Geschwindigkeit eingestellt werden musste.


----------



## Tommes80 (29. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute meine Reverb 2012 bekommen und konnte zeitbedingt erst eine kleine Runde damit drehen. Zum Thema "Spiel" kann ich sagen: im Neuzustand kein spürbares vor/zurück- oder seitliches Spiel, aber radial, wenn ich den Sattel bewege/drehe, spürt und hört man ein minimales Spiel.

Wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt/fährt merkt man nichts davon. Bei dem Preis nervst irgendwie trotzdem, bin allerdings auch etwas pingelig, wenn es um solche Sachen geht. Entlüften musste ich die Sattelstütze nicht. Funktioniert alles Top. Hergestellt 2011 KW 27.

Grüße


----------



## indian66 (29. November 2011)

Seit ein Paar Tagen läßt sich meine Reverb im ausgefahrenen Zustand einige mm reindrücken.
Wenn man losläßt kommt sie wieder raus.
Was kann das sein?
(Entlüftet habe ich gerade, hilft nix)


----------



## Skoalman (29. November 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Seit ein Paar Tagen läßt sich meine Reverb im ausgefahrenen Zustand einige mm reindrücken.
> Wenn man losläßt kommt sie wieder raus.
> Was kann das sein?
> (Entlüftet habe ich gerade, hilft nix)


Kontrolliere mal mit einer Dämpferpumpe den Luftdruck in der Stütze. Es sollten rund 250 Psi drin sein. Ist der Luftdruck deutlich (!) tiefer, so tritt das von dir beschriebene "federn" auf.


----------



## elmono (29. November 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Seit ein Paar Tagen läßt sich meine Reverb im ausgefahrenen Zustand einige mm reindrücken.
> Wenn man losläßt kommt sie wieder raus.
> Was kann das sein?
> (Entlüftet habe ich gerade, hilft nix)



Hatte ich auch bei meiner Stütze. Händler -> Service -> Neues Innenleben, fertig. War vorher eine aus der allerersten Serie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (30. November 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch bei meiner Stütze. Händler -> Service -> Neues Innenleben, fertig. War vorher eine aus der allerersten Serie...



Jupp meine ist aus der ersten Serie


----------



## bikefun2009 (30. November 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> . Denke dann muss ich mir echt das Dynamics Mittel besorgen.
> 
> klick


  Versuch das zeuch in ner Spritze zu kriegen ..finde das lässt sich besser  dosieren und da bleibt weniger Rest im Gebinde über


----------



## Stratowski (1. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Reklamation direkt bei Sport-Import gemacht? Wie lange musste man warten?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (1. Dezember 2011)

Habe zwar nur einen defekten Dämpfer eingesandt, aber der Service war eine Katastrophe. Beim ersten Mal war der Dämpfer nach zwei Wochen zurück, ohne OVP und mit falschem Innenleben. Beim zweiten Versuch wurde mein Vorgang dann vergessen, erst nachdem ich telefonisch nach fünf Wochen nachgefragt hatte, habe ich meinen Dämpfer zurück bekommen. Die Versandkosten wurden, trotz Zusage, nicht erstattet. 
In Zukunft gehe ich nur noch den Weg über den Händler.


----------



## Stratowski (1. Dezember 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Habe zwar nur einen defekten Dämpfer eingesandt, aber der Service war eine Katastrophe. Beim ersten Mal war der Dämpfer nach zwei Wochen zurück, ohne OVP und mit falschem Innenleben. Beim zweiten Versuch wurde mein Vorgang dann vergessen, erst nachdem ich telefonisch nach fünf Wochen nachgefragt hatte, habe ich meinen Dämpfer zurück bekommen. Die Versandkosten wurden, trotz Zusage, nicht erstattet.
> In Zukunft gehe ich nur noch den Weg über den Händler.




Das klingt ja schonmal sssch...super. 

Edit: Hab inzwischen meine Reverb zurückbekommen... Bei mir ging es über Sport Import zum Glück Ratz Fatz. Auch haben die sich nicht mit einer Reparatur aufgehalten, sondern direkt ne neue Stütze geschickt.


----------



## whurr (14. Dezember 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

weiß jemand ob man das neue Reverb Fitting auch in die 2011 Modelle einbauen kann?

Ich muß eh die Leitung tauschen und frage mich ob ich das nicht gleich mittauschen sollte.

ciao
Whurr


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. Dezember 2011)

whurr schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand ob man das neue Reverb Fitting auch in die 2011 Modelle einbauen kann?
> 
> ...



Müsste gehen.

Ich hab meine 2011er erst eingeschickt weils ein Problem gab und zurück kam sie mit dem neuen Fitting.

Und der Stützenkopf (mit dem Anschluß) ist definitiv noch der alte da wurde nichts getauscht.

Rüssel


----------



## Lebowsky (14. Dezember 2011)

Schau mal hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k392/a56071/reverb-hydraulikleitungs-kit.html
Das Set habe ich mir für meine 2011er bestellt...ist preislich interessant.


----------



## whurr (19. Dezember 2011)

DANKE! 
Dann geh' ich das mal an.


----------



## Scarx (19. Dezember 2011)

hallo Leute,
hat von euch reverb besitzern, einer ne ahnung, was ein Fahrer maximal wiegen darf...?!
hab auf der seite von sram keine daten dies bezüglich gefunden weder in der garantie noch in der Montageanleitung...
vielen Dank im vorraus...

Gruß Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (19. Dezember 2011)

Hier war mal ein 120 Kilo Fahrer mit der Reverb unterwegs und das funktionierte Problemlos

Rüssel


----------



## Scarx (19. Dezember 2011)

vielen Dank...sowas wollte ich hören wiege zwar keine 120 aber umso besser das es auch bei der gewichtskraft funktioniert!

MfG Nico


----------



## Splash (19. Dezember 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Hier war mal ein 120 Kilo Fahrer mit der Reverb unterwegs und das funktionierte Problemlos
> 
> Rüssel



Kann ich bestätigen - mit Rucksack und allem bringe ich das auch auf´s Rad und habe mit der 2011er Reverb keine Probleme ...


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Dezember 2011)

Schließe mich der zeit der Meinung noch an  Bis aufs wackeln  funzt se bis dato ohne probs


----------



## Monche (6. Januar 2012)

Ich poste es mal hier, um nicht den ganzen schnäppchenjäger thread voll zu spammen. 

Ist die bulk Version (wie sie anscheinend von brügelmann zur zeit verkauft wird) fertig entlüftet? Wie passe ich die Länge der Leitung meinem Bike entsprechend an?

Und wieso zum Teufel schreiben die 2012er Version in die Beschreibung, zeigen die 2012er im Detail auf Bildern und verkaufen dann ein 2011/2012 Zwitter?


----------



## provester (6. Januar 2012)

@Monche

Melde mich hier auch mal zu Wort: wenn ich auch die "Zwitter-Variante" bekomme, gibt's Stress. Auf dem Bild ist eindeutig die neue abgebildet. Von Bulk-Verpackung pp. ist auch keine Rede 

Außerdem, wenn dann wollte ich auch eine inkl. der Halter und dem Entlüftungskit, kannst zwar auch mit ein paar Spritzen aus der Apotheke entlüften, allerdings wird's dann ein wenig Fummelei..

War meine erste Bestellung bei Brügelmann - fängt ja gut an..


----------



## Sickculture (6. Januar 2012)

also ich habe bei brügelmann schon öfters eingekauft und noch nie auf die Schnauze gefallen. Bin mal gespannt, was mir der Postbote morgen bringt. Also dass keine Halter dabei sind, verstehe ich, weil es ja eine MMX ist, also für Matchmaker gemacht ist. Aber das Entlüftungskit sollte dabei sein und eben das 2012 Modell wie auf dem Bild. Das ist bindend.


----------



## provester (6. Januar 2012)

Also so wie brügelmann die Stütze bewirbt, muss man von einer 2012 (wie auf dem Bild) in OVP ausgehen und folglich von allem was zum Standart-Lieferumfang gehört, also inkl. Entlüftungskit und den Kabelhaltern. (Ich denke mit den Haltern ist die Kabelführung gemeint, welche man am Rahmen befestigen kann (die braucht man ja immer, unabhängig ob MMX oder nicht))

Bin auch gespannt was der Postbote morgen bringt, gehe aber momentan davon aus, dass wir das Gleiche kriegen wie Monch 

Hier nochmal zur rechtlichen Lage: http://www.teltarif.de/internet-kauf-bilder-beschreibung-ware-recht/news/41282.html


----------



## Monche (6. Januar 2012)

Da gebe ich euch zu 100% recht. 
Ich meine, es ist ja nicht so als ob es ein Versehen/Tippfehler ist, sondern die verkaufen diese stützen mit vollem bewusstsein falsch. Sowas hab ich bis jetzt im Netz noch nicht gesehn. 

Wann habt ihr bestellt? Ich habe zwar die zahlungsbestätigung bekommen, aber keine Bestätigung des Versand's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habe gestern bestellt und auch schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen.. Habe auch mal sicherheitshalber das Angebot so wie es gestern war (und heute noch ist) dokumentiert..

Krieg grad echt ´nen Schweller..


----------



## Monche (6. Januar 2012)

Ist die bulk Version denn entlüftet? Oder eigentlich total unbrauchbar?


----------



## provester (6. Januar 2012)

manche Reverb werden perfekt entlüftet geliefert, manche nicht. Ist aber eh egal, da man die Leitung ohnehin kürzen muss, wenn man nicht mit nem Lasso am Lenker Fahren will..


----------



## Monche (6. Januar 2012)

... Stimmt auch wieder. Umso mehr könnte ich mich grad übergeben :-(


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Januar 2012)

Na, dann bin ich ja auch mal gespannt was ich geliefert bekomme.... ansonsten gibt`s ein nettes Schreiben an Brügelmann

Gruss
chris


----------



## provester (6. Januar 2012)

Bin auch gespannt.. bitte gebt mal bescheid, sind ja doch mehrere betroffen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (6. Januar 2012)

Das Entlüften dauert keine 5min. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## provester (6. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Das Entlüften dauert keine 5min. Wo ist das Problem?



Das Problem ist, dass ich das bekommen will, was ich laut Bild und Text gekauft habe, Punkt.

Wenn ich eine 2011er in Bulk-Verpackung gewollt hätte, dann hätte ich die schon längst hier (wurde ja vor Weihnachten überall verramscht..) Und ja, entlüften wäre kein Problem, mich stört aber die Optik der 2011er..


----------



## kuka.berlin (6. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Das Entlüften dauert keine 5min. Wo ist das Problem?


 Dauert aber nur 5min, wenn das Entlüftungskit dabei ist. 

Die Spritzen sind ja kein Problem wenn sie fehlen, aber die Einschraubadapter die in den Schläuchen drin sind schon.

 Kuka


----------



## theworldburns (6. Januar 2012)

wenn das avid entlüftungsset passt, sieht so aus, sicher bin ich aber nicht, dann passt auch das formula.
ich hab, weil ich das vorher nicht wusste (...) beide zuhause. dünnes öl gibts von shimano und magura für die bremsen. ich werde 

1. herausfinden ob die bremsen und stütze das gleiche entlüftungsgewinde haben
2. herausfinden was passiert wenn man hydauliköl für bremsen in die reverb tut


----------



## flowbike (7. Januar 2012)

na hier is ja was los 
so ganz verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht, weil:
der Preis war schon heiß, war doch fast klar, daß da ein Haken dabei war.
Das kein Entlüftungskit dabei ist, sollte doch wohl kein Problem sein, ihr werdet doch wohl jemanden kennen, der so was hat, wenn nicht, dann eben der Bikeshop eures Vertrauens.
Ich habe das Ding ja auch gekauft und bin mal gespannt, was da jetzt ankommt.
Wenn es nicht meinen Erwartungen entspricht, dann geht es halt wieder zurück, was soll's.
Das Einzige was mich jetzt wieder beunruhigt (hat es ja auch schon im Schnäppchenthread) ist die Geschichte mit den Matchmakern. Hat das Ding jetzt ne Schelle dran, oder nicht?


----------



## der-Roman (7. Januar 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern bestellt und auch schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen.. Habe auch mal sicherheitshalber das Angebot so wie es gestern war (und heute noch ist) dokumentiert..
> 
> Krieg grad echt ´nen Schweller..


Habe auch Donnerstag abend bestellt aber noch keine Versandbestätigung 
Mit wem verschickt denn Brügelmann? DHL? DPD? GLS?...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2012)

Und wiegt doch bitte mal euer Teil wenn es da ist. Die 2012 soll ein ganzes Stück leichter sein

Edit: Hab eben selber mal auf der Brüggelmannseite nachgesehen. Wäre ja wirklich ein Schnäppchen, aber die Gewichtsangaben auf amerikanischen Seiten sehen bei der 2012 anders aus

G.


----------



## theworldburns (7. Januar 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> Das Einzige was mich jetzt wieder beunruhigt (hat es ja auch schon im Schnäppchenthread) ist die Geschichte mit den Matchmakern. Hat das Ding jetzt ne Schelle dran, oder nicht?



es handelt sich dabei ja um matchmaker x (mmx). eine entsprechende bremse durfte ich schonmal mein eigen nennen und nachgedacht hab ich auch ein bisschen. es wird eine schelle dran sein, ohne schelle hast du keine möglichkeit den drückknopf der reverb zu befestigen, da die normale mmx klemme der bremsen zwar ne montage von einem kompatiblen schalthebel an der unterseite vorsieht, nach oben hin ist das jedoch nicht möglich. keine sorge, das teil hat ne separat funktionierende klemme/schelle.


----------



## Kesan (7. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wiegt doch bitte mal euer Teil wenn es da ist. Die 2012 soll ein ganzes Stück leichter sein
> 
> Edit: Hab eben selber mal auf der Brüggelmannseite nachgesehen. Wäre ja wirklich ein Schnäppchen, aber die Gewichtsangaben auf amerikanischen Seiten sehen bei der 2012 anders aus
> 
> G.



Scheint nicht leichter zu sein.

2011  http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-792/rock-shox-sattelstutze-reverb

2012  http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-2151/rock-shox-sattelstutze-reverb


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2012)

Kesan schrieb:


> Scheint nicht leichter zu sein.
> 
> 2011  http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-792/rock-shox-sattelstutze-reverb
> 
> 2012  http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-2151/rock-shox-sattelstutze-reverb



Hmmh...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (7. Januar 2012)

der-Roman schrieb:


> [.....]
> Mit wem verschickt denn Brügelmann? DHL? DPD? GLS?...


DHL oder UPS, Gott sei Dank nicht mehr mit Hermes



theworldburns schrieb:


> _[.....]_ keine sorge, das teil hat ne separat funktionierende klemme/schelle.


danke, dann bin ja beruhigt


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Januar 2012)

Kesan schrieb:


> Scheint nicht leichter zu sein.
> 
> 2011  http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-792/rock-shox-sattelstutze-reverb
> 
> 2012  http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-2151/rock-shox-sattelstutze-reverb


Bei der 2011 in 420mm liegt das Gewicht  meiner bei 600gr Hab verpasst nen Foto davon zu machen .War aber nich gerade davon erbaut das 40 mm glatte 70 gramm mehrgewicht bedeuten  Aber trotzdem macht es mehr spaß eine am Bike zu haben


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wiegt doch bitte mal euer Teil wenn es da ist. Die 2012 soll ein ganzes Stück leichter sein
> 
> Edit: Hab eben selber mal auf der Brüggelmannseite nachgesehen. Wäre ja wirklich ein Schnäppchen, aber die Gewichtsangaben auf amerikanischen Seiten sehen bei der 2012 anders aus
> 
> G.



549g 31,6 x 380 mm ungekürzt, also wie gehabt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Januar 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht meinen Erwartungen entspricht, dann geht es halt wieder zurück, was soll's.



Ähhhm, das sehe ich rein rechtlich doch ein bißchen anders!! Es wurde lt. Brügelmann ein 2012er Modell angeboten - also sind sie nach BGB danach auch verpflichtet dieses zu liefern. Basta.  

Alles weitere ist für mich nicht akzeptabel.

Gruss
chris


----------



## der-Roman (7. Januar 2012)

nun wartet doch erst mal ab bis noch mehr Leute die Reverb erhalten haben.
Eventuell wurde ja nur bei dem einem was falsches verpackt?


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch vollkommen entspannt

Hoffen wir mal, dass du Recht hast....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Merlin (7. Januar 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Bei der 2011 in 420mm liegt das Gewicht  meiner bei 600gr



Kann ich bestätigen. Meine 2012er in 31.6x420 wiegt 590g (ungekürzt).


----------



## theworldburns (7. Januar 2012)

das is keine klitsche die bei bestellung "nach dem karton mit der reverb drin" schaut. die haben irgend ein warenwirtschaftssystem, das heisst alle einheiten auf palette haben den gleiche code, wenn die palette aus homogenen packungen besteht, hier wohl zwischenjahresmodell bulk, dann bekommt jeder das gleiche. ich hab natürlich nix dagegen mich zu irren 
ob der ring schwarz ist oder nicht ist mir egal, ich hab nur eigentlich keine lust mir das entlüftungskit aus dem hut zu zaubern.

vonwegen nichterfüllung von lieferversprechen oder wie man das nennen mag: kann man denen einen strick daraus drehen ohne anwalt/rechtschutz/blabla? bin mir recht sicher dass die absichtlich das 2012 modell samt passendem bild online gestellt haben, daher habe ich auch keine moralischen bedenken den "üblichen" lieferumfang einzufordern.


----------



## 321Stefan (7. Januar 2012)

So meine ist im Moment angekommen.

Ist eine 2011er ohne Entlüftungset. Der eine Leitungshalter für die Sattelstütze ist dabei. Bulk-Verpackung (Plastiktüte) mit der Beschriftung Reverb 2012. Der Leitungsanschluß ist 2012 der Rest 2011.
Entlüftet ist sie und funktioniert auch. Was ja schon mal nicht schlecht ist.
Man kann die Leitung vorsichtig kürzen, dann passiert in der Regel nix.
Die wird erstmal nicht verbaut. Mal schaun ob sie getauscht wird.

Werde jetzt mal eine mail schicken zum nachfragen, mal schaun was da so zurückkommt.

Für mehr Antworten zum weiteren Ablauf wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (7. Januar 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ob der ring schwarz ist oder nicht ist mir egal, ich hab nur eigentlich keine lust mir das entlüftungskit aus dem hut zu zaubern.
> 
> vonwegen nichterfüllung von lieferversprechen oder wie man das nennen mag: kann man denen einen strick daraus drehen ohne anwalt/rechtschutz/blabla? bin mir recht sicher dass die absichtlich das 2012 modell samt passendem bild online gestellt haben, daher habe ich auch keine moralischen bedenken den "üblichen" lieferumfang einzufordern.



Naja, rein rechtlich sieht es so aus: http://www.teltarif.de/internet-kauf-bilder-beschreibung-ware-recht/news/41282.html

Der Kaufvertrag ist ja durch die Lieferung zustande gekommen, demnach hat man einen Rechtsanspruch auf die Lieferung wie mittels Text und Bild angeboten..

Gehe auch davon aus, dass wir alle die gleiche (falsche) bekommen - mir geht's jedenfalls nicht ums Entlüften, sondern um den schwarzen Ring 

Bin mal gespannt, wie der Laden so reagiert.. (meine ist jedenfalls noch nicht da)


----------



## Monche (7. Januar 2012)

Post war grade da. Ohne Paket :-(


----------



## theworldburns (7. Januar 2012)

dann werde ich großmütig anbieten auf den schwarzen ring zu verzichten, wenn ich dafür ein entlüftungskit bekomme.


----------



## flowbike (7. Januar 2012)

ich weiß jetzt schon wie Brügelmann, bzw. Herr Luik da reagieren wird , also nicht auf deinen Vorschlag, sondern eher so allgemein.
Aber ich warte jetzt mal ab.


----------



## provester (7. Januar 2012)

Ja und wie??? War meine erste Bestellung dort, fängt ja gut an..


----------



## flowbike (7. Januar 2012)

Leider ist das einer der unfähigsten Läden im Netz.
Bei mir ist eben die Versandnachricht rein geschneit.
Die Honks schicken mir jetzt ne 420er Stütze. Hatte ich ursprünglich auch bestellt, aber per mail dann sofort auf die kürzere korrigiert.
Ich habe mir schon gedacht , daß die mal weider zu blöd sind das zu ändern, ohne daß man da hinter her telefonieren muß.
Naja, dann geht die eh zurück und das Thema is durch.
Bestätigt 1x mehr meine Meinung über den Saftladen.

Nachtrag: lustigerweise steht in meiner Bestellung im onlineshop die 380er drin, auf der Versandbestätigung dagegen die 420er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (7. Januar 2012)

was willst du erwarten? die emails werden der zeitlichen reihenfolge nach bearbeitet. du hast bestellt, vermutlich sofort mit paypal bezahlt und dann ne email geschrieben. bis die bearbeitet wird ist dein paket schon kommissioniert. 
mein jetziger kontakt mit der internetstores ag lief rundherum gut. nicht überschnell aber gut.


----------



## flowbike (7. Januar 2012)

ich erwarte von dem Laden nur das, was andere auch bieten.
da liegen sie aber meilenweit zurück. Auch ich habe schon einige Sachen bei denen bestellt (bikeunit, bruegelmann) und hatte keine Bestellung bei der nicht irgendwas schief lief, oder Ewigkeiten gedauert hat.


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Januar 2012)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Brügelmann sind bisher immer gut gewesen

Mmn sollte man viel. einen Musterbrief nach § 433 ff. BGB verfassen der dann von allen Geschädigten an Brügelmann geschickt wird.

Vor Jahren hatte ich mit Transalp24 schon mal ein ähnliches Problem (MZ 66 mit RVC Dämpfung angeboten - geliefert aber nur mit RV Dämpfung)... konnte mich dann auf einen Preisnachlass mit denen einigen


----------



## BaDaZz (7. Januar 2012)

So, habe soeben auch bestellt. Leider bin ich erst im Nachhinein auf diesen Thread gekommen.

Screenshots von den Bildern und der Artikelbeschreibung sind via web2pdf gemacht.

Für die Durchsetzung eines etwaigen Nacherfüllungsanspruchs ist es interessant zu wissen inwieweit sich die hier verkaufte bulk 2011/2012 "Zwitter"-Sattelstütze im Detail von der angepriesenen 2012er Version unterscheidet.

In jedem Fall hat die Sache gem. § 434 Abs. 1 S. 1 BGB einen Mangel, wenn Brügelmann eine RockShox Reverb Modelljahr 2012 zum Verkauf anbietet und dann eine RockShox Reverb Modelljahr 2011 liefert. Denn die vereinbarte Beschaffenheit (Funktion, Gewicht, Aussehen, etc. einer RockShox Reverb Modelljahr 2012) der Ware ist nicht gegeben. Meines Erachtens ein Fall einer Aliudlieferung (Falschlieferung). Hieraus ergibt sich ein Nacherfüllungsanspruch aus § 437 Nr. 1 BGB der dem Verkäufer die Möglichkeit einräumt die richtige bzw. eine mangelfreie Sache zu liefern. Siehe hierzu auch § 439 BGB.


----------



## provester (7. Januar 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Darstellung. In meinem Fall ist der gravierendste Unterschied allein durch die geänderte Optik gegeben, auf dem Bild ist eindeutig eine 2012er mit schwarzem Ring zu sehen. Eben genau diese wollte ich auch haben..


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2012)

Danke nommal an alle fürs nachwiegen. Scheinbar hat sich dann doch, entgegen amerikanischer Shops, die nur das 2011 Modell mit dem Gewicht angeben, doch nichts geändert

G.


----------



## TouchHD (7. Januar 2012)

So ich hab jetzt auch mal bestellt - was kann denn im schlimmsten Fall passieren? Wenn ich das richtig gesehen haben fehlt im Zweifel das Entlüftungskit (ca. 32 Euro), selbst dann ists doch immer noch ein Schnapper, oder?


----------



## Sickculture (7. Januar 2012)

Ich bestätige die Falschlieferung der Reverb von Brügelmann.de! Eine Reklamation ist soeben rausgegangen. Im Paket war die Bulk Reverb 2011 mit Silberring, ohne Entlüftungskit.


----------



## ZickBiT (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

habe kompletten Fred durchjestöbert, jedoch folgendes Problem mit der Reverb. Modell laut Karton KW 32/2011, scharz komplett und liegt auch bereits die Tiefenbegrenzungsschelle mit dabei. Auch so ne rote Kappe mit Schraube drinn wofür die auch immer ist. Entlüftungssatz ebenfalls an Board jedoch kein O-Ring.

Zum eigentlichen Problem. Meine Stütze geht gar nicht anzusenken.
Stützeklemme wurde nicht zu fest angezogen. Habe das ganze auch getestet im ausgebauten Zustand draufgesetzt nicht geht.

Was mich wundert, habe noch nicht entlüftet, der Remotehebel geht (Einstellschraube ganz offen gegen Uhrzeigersinn) maximal 2-3mm zu drücken (bzw. im den Uhrzeigersinn gar nicht).
Ich kenne das nur von Bremsen wenn Luft im System hat man wenig bis gar keinen Wiederstand  frage mich ob das normal ist.

Bevor ich jetzt anfange und entlüfte, und gegebenfalls dann doch zurückschicken muß, wäre eine Meinung hilfreich.

btw. steht auch im Handbuch das man nicht versuchen soll den Luftdruck über das Luftventil zu ändern. Jegliche Änderung würde die Sattelstütze unbrauchbar machen. 
Ist zwar ein anderes Problem jedoch lese ich hier das Gegenteil.


----------



## karo78 (7. Januar 2012)

Also da dein Remothebel sich nur so wenig bewegen lässt klingt das nach schlechter bis keiner Entlüftung. Schau dir mal das Video auf dieser Seite an. (Reverb Remote Bleed) Ist eine schnell gemachte Sache. 

Bevor du aber entlüftest schau ob die Sattelstütze den richtigen Druck hat. Nimm die Sattelstütze dafür ganz raus und dreh sie auf den Kopf, da findest du ein Ventil mit der Aufschrift 250psi. Einfach eine Dämpferpumpe ansetzen und den Druck auf 250psi bringen. 

Dann entlüften und Spaß haben.

http://www.sram.com/service/rockshox/50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZickBiT (7. Januar 2012)

karo78 schrieb:


> Also da dein Remothebel sich nur so wenig bewegen lässt klingt das nach schlechter bis keiner Entlüftung. Schau dir mal das Video auf dieser Seite an. (Reverb Remote Bleed) Ist eine schnell gemachte Sache.
> 
> Bevor du aber entlüftest schau ob die Sattelstütze den richtigen Druck hat. Nimm die Sattelstütze dafür ganz raus und dreh sie auf den Kopf, da findest du ein Ventil mit der Aufschrift 250psi. Einfach eine Dämpferpumpe ansetzen und den Druck auf 250psi bringen.
> 
> Dann entlüften und Spaß haben.



Gut,gut .... meine Denkweise das der Remotehebel leichter zu drücken ist wenn Luft im System, ist quasi falch .
Hm bei Bremsen habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wie auch immer, man dankt, entlüften sollte kein Ding sein.


----------



## der-gute (8. Januar 2012)

Sickculture schrieb:


> Ich bestätige die Falschlieferung der Reverb von Brügelmann.de! Eine Reklamation ist soeben rausgegangen. Im Paket war die Bulk Reverb 2011 mit Silberring, ohne Entlüftungskit.



was hast du über welches Medium geschrieben?


----------



## Sickculture (8. Januar 2012)

einmal per email und einmal über die Supportseite. Ich habe den Fall geschildert, dass ich nicht die 2012er Version erhielt, eine BULK bekam und ohne Entlüftungskit. Ich fordere einen Umtausch oder eine kostenlose Lieferung des Entlüftungskits.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (8. Januar 2012)

Hab auch eine am Donnerstag Abend da bestellt - hab aber noch keine Versandbestätigung - ok war ja auch Feiertag - hoffentlich bekomm ich diesmal endlich eine - bei Hibike hats ja leider nicht geklappt 

Was is eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen 2012 und 2011?
Was haben die da jetzt nochmal am Leitungsabgang geändert?
Und gibts sonst noch nen Unterschied außer dem schwarzen Ring?


----------



## der-Roman (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe am Samstag auch ein Versandmitteilung bekommen aber ohne Paketnummer 
In meinem Account kann ich unter "Paketverfolgung" nur den DHL Link öffnen aber ohne Paketnummer.
Ist das normal?


----------



## kuka.berlin (9. Januar 2012)

Brueggelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag Herr "Kuka.Berlin",
> 
> Bei der RockShox Reverb handelt es sich um eine OEM Version bei der kein Entlüftungskit enthalten ist. Daher auch die etwas andere Optik und der günstige Preis.
> 
> ...



Idioten .. naja, mich persöhnlich stört es nicht weiter. Wollte nur mal deren Reaktion, auf die Frage ob sie die fehlenden Teile nachsenden, testen.

 Kuka


----------



## der-Roman (9. Januar 2012)

also die gehen nicht einmal darauf ein das sie ein falsches Bild und eine falsche Beschreibung bei dem Artikel hinterlegt haben???!!!
ziemlich starkes Stück!


----------



## Monche (9. Januar 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Idioten .. naja, mich persöhnlich stört es nicht weiter. Wollte nur mal deren Reaktion, auf die Frage ob sie die fehlenden Teile nachsenden, testen.
> 
> Kuka



Diese Aussage hätten die sich auch schenken können. Die schreiben ja das dieser Artikel um 48% im preis reduziert wurde. Von 329,99 auf 169,99. Bei einem ehemaligen Preis von 329,99 gehe ich sehr wohl davon aus, dass ich eine komplette 2012er sattelstütze mit allem zubehör bekomme.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Januar 2012)

mehr als eine Seite billich bei B.

geht davon aus das ihr das Ding, bei artgerechtem Einsatz, nach spätestens 6 Monaten reklamiert !

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Januar 2012)

..........


----------



## robotti80 (9. Januar 2012)

Sind die Spritzen des Avid Bleeding Kits für Avid Juicy/Elixir Bremsen auch für die Reverb zu verwenden?

Wenn dem so ist, dann müsste man ja nur das reverb Fluid besorgen.

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Kürzen der Reverb Remote Leitung aus?
Was wird hierfür benötigt?


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2012)

die Reverb is mit Mineralöl gefüllt, die Bremsen mit DOT.

das solltest du nicht mal in den Spritzen mischen...


----------



## theworldburns (9. Januar 2012)

wenn ich mich richtig informiert habe, dann passt das entlüftungskit von den anschlüssen her daran.
in den spritzen wird garnichts gemischt. zum glück ist man dank bremsenreiniger, aceton, waschbenzin oder einfach nur wasser und seife + trocknen in der lage die spritzen in einem maß zu reinigen, was bedenkenfreie verwendung mit anderen medien zulässt.

beachtenswert hierbei finde ich jedoch noch, dass man auch das dämpfungsöl sofort nach gebrauch wieder herauswäscht. die gummistopfen sind ja recht eindeutig für ein dot system gemacht. klassischerweise sind die korrespondierenden dichtungen für das jeweilig andere medium (dot VS mineralöl) schon auf recht kurze zeit (~stunden) anfällig.

weitere möglichkeit: fake-entlüftungskit hier aus dem bikemarkt für nen 10er kaufen, das reverb fluid gibts ja quasi überall für ~3 euro, dazu noch den kleinen torx aus dem baumarkt (falls noch nicht vorhanden). so landet man bei ~20 euro für ein vermutlich ebensogutes bleeding kit. 

ohnehin unverschämt was sram für die bleed kits aufruft...

PS noch besser wärs wenn die brügelmann deppen hingeschrieben hätten dass es eine OEM version ist


----------



## robotti80 (9. Januar 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> wenn ich mich richtig informiert habe, dann passt das entlüftungskit von den anschlüssen her daran



Danke, das ist gut, denn ich habe noch ein Avid Bleeding Kit zuhause, aber keine Avid Elixir mehr am Bike, sondern eine Shimano Saint. Daher würde ich das Bleeding Kit für die bestellte Reverb einsetzen wollen. Natürlich würde ich die Spritzen vorher und nachher fein säuberlich spülen und mit Alkohol reinigen.

Ich war übrigens froh samt Newsletter Gutschein nur 159 Euro bezahlt zu haben. Da kann ich wirklich verschmerzen, dass es sich um das 2011er Modell ohne Entlüftungskit in Bulk Verpackung handelt.


----------



## yoobee (9. Januar 2012)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens froh samt Newsletter Gutschein nur 159 Euro bezahlt zu haben. Da kann ich wirklich verschmerzen, dass es sich um das 2011er Modell ohne Entlüftungskit in Bulk Verpackung handelt.



Exakt meine Meinung! Kann das Gejammere auch nicht verstehen. Sollen sie's doch zurückschicken, freuen sich dann andere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (9. Januar 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Exakt meine Meinung! Kann das Gejammere auch nicht verstehen. Sollen sie's doch zurückschicken, freuen sich dann andere...



wenn du dir jetzt ein fahrrad bestellen würdest, was als 2012er modell angepriesen wurde, willste doch auch kein 2011er modell geliefert bekommen, oder?


----------



## elmono (9. Januar 2012)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens froh samt Newsletter Gutschein nur 159 Euro bezahlt zu haben. Da kann ich wirklich verschmerzen, dass es sich um das 2011er Modell ohne Entlüftungskit in Bulk Verpackung handelt.





yoobee schrieb:


> Exakt meine Meinung! Kann das Gejammere auch nicht verstehen. Sollen sie's doch zurückschicken, freuen sich dann andere...



Danke, endlich mal Leute die das ähnlich sehen.




Monche schrieb:


> wenn du dir jetzt ein fahrrad bestellen würdest, was als 2012er modell angepriesen wurde, willste doch auch kein 2011er modell geliefert bekommen, oder?



Abgesehen davon, dass da nirgendwo etwas von 2012 steht, sondern es nur ein Foto gibt: Wenn dir jemand ein nagelneues Produkt mit saftigem Nachlass anbieten würde, wärst du dann nicht misstrauisch und fragst nach, bevor du Geld überweisen würdest?

Für den Preis soll man doch einfach froh sein, eine Reverb zu kriegen, selbst wenn es "nur" das 2011er Modell ist...


----------



## Monche (9. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass da nirgendwo etwas von 2012 steht, sondern es nur ein Foto gibt: Wenn dir jemand ein nagelneues Produkt mit saftigem Nachlass anbieten würde, wärst du dann nicht misstrauisch und fragst nach, bevor du Geld überweisen würdest?
> 
> Für den Preis soll man doch einfach froh sein, eine Reverb zu kriegen, selbst wenn es "nur" das 2011er Modell ist...



Ja, wenn du dir die Artikelbezeichnung durch lesen würdest, würdest du auch sehen dass es sich um ein 2012er Modell handelt

und ja, ich bin froh eine für das bekommen zu haben, aber ich kann sie ja nicht verbauen da ich keine clips für den Rahmen und kein entlüftungskit fürs kürzen der leitung habe.


----------



## theworldburns (9. Januar 2012)

mal frei von der homepage zitiert:



> Modelljahr: 	2012



inkl foto von der komplett schwarzen stütze, was genau kann man da falsch verstehen?
die verschweigen einem absichtlich recht wichtige fakten.


----------



## Monche (9. Januar 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> mal frei von der homepage zitiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... aber das ist ja alles nicht schlimm... wir jammern ja nur rum


----------



## elmono (9. Januar 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> mal frei von der homepage zitiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte ich nicht gesehen, das ändert es dann natürlich schon ein wenig.





Monche schrieb:


> ... aber das ist ja alles nicht schlimm... wir jammern ja nur rum



Wenn der Unterschied nur in der Farbe besteht, ist das - in meinen Augen, bei dem Preis - rumjammern, richtig.

Hätte ich mein Zweitrad nicht gerade verkauft, würde ich mir liebend gern eine "olle" 2011er Stütze zu dem Preis kaufen und mitjammern.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch eher Ã¼berrascht, dass es die Reverb zur Zeit so gÃ¼nstig gibt.
Wollte mir erst ne Kindshock kaufen - die is mit Lenkerhebel aber auch nicht billiger als die Reverb hier.

Das EntlÃ¼ftungskit hÃ¤tten sie aber schon dazupacken kÃ¶nnen (da hÃ¤tt ich auch 10â¬ mehr gezahlt - einzeln is es ja ned so billig) - naja vllt kann ich es mir auch von nem Kumpel leihen, wenn ichs Ã¼berhaupt brauch 
(kenn Einen, der hat sich die Leitung komplett ohne kÃ¼rzen am Unterrohr entlang gelegt - das hat auch noch den Vorteil, dass beim Absenken der Leitungsbogen Ã¼berhaupt nicht auffÃ¤llt - und im letzten Jahr is er damit wohl auch noch nirgends hÃ¤ngen geblieben (macht da unten auch nen weiteren Bogen) Muss mir die Verlegung aber nochmal genau anschauen...

Edit: Ah so is das also verlegt 



groÃes Bild: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/6/2/3/_/original/zesty.JPG


----------



## yoobee (9. Januar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> wenn du dir jetzt ein fahrrad bestellen würdest, was als 2012er modell angepriesen wurde, willste doch auch kein 2011er modell geliefert bekommen, oder?



Guckt mal richtig hin! Es IST das 2012er Modell. Das gibt es nämlich optional in silber oder schwarz. Der Anschluss der Leitung am Stützenkopf ist auch länger geworden. Und die Beschriftung ist anders.

Also alles gut, von Entlüftungskit war keine Rede und keine Abbildung.


----------



## Monche (9. Januar 2012)

Ist ja okay. Ich habe es jetzt auch gesehen dass es die 2012er mit nem silbernen und schwarzen Ring gibt. 

Das tut trotzdem nichts zur Sache, weil die im angebot nicht rein geschrieben haben dass es sich und eine "bulk" Version handelt. AuÃerdem steht ja oben das diese StÃ¼tze eigentlich lt. Hersteller 329,99â¬ kostet. Da ist aber Dann das komplette Kit zum entlÃ¼ften und diese clipse dabei.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Januar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> wenn du dir jetzt ein fahrrad bestellen würdest, was als 2012er modell angepriesen wurde, willste doch auch kein 2011er modell geliefert bekommen, oder?



Geschweige denn, wenn ich ein schwarzes bestellt hätte und ein silbernes geliefert bekomme

Is ja aber scheinbar einigen hier egal, hauptsache günstig...

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (9. Januar 2012)

Wir hier in Österreich würden uns alle 10 Finger nach so einem Wahnsinns-Angebot abschlecken. Was uns bleibt ist der umständliche Weg des Imports über Dritte. Bei diesem Preis ist "Raunzen" nicht wirklich angebracht.


----------



## theworldburns (9. Januar 2012)

jetzt erklär mir mal, was den geneigten österreicher davon abhält "deutsche" angebote wahrzunehmen, von den versandkosten mal abgesehen.

wenns ein "fingerschlecken" angebot ist, dann können erhöhte versandkosten im einstelligen eurobereich wohl kaum dazu beitragen das angebot summiert unattraktiv zu machen?

es geht nach wie vor um die informationspolitik. bei diesen sattelstützen ist standardmäßig ein entlüftungskit dabei, selbst bei einigen kompletträdern (scott zb) hat es den entlüftungskit dabei, so ihn der händler nicht vorher aus dem karton holt und sich extra bezahlen lässt (gängige praxis). eine zusätzliche zeile wie: "lieferumfang sattelstütze mit remote" oder "ohne entlüftungskit" und die sache wäre doch sehr klar gewesen.


----------



## rms69 (9. Januar 2012)

Fakt ist, das Prügelmann gar nicht nach AT liefert. Und das erfährt der geneigte Ösi auch erst wenn er bei der Bestellung alle Daten eingegeben hat 

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showt...GENWERBUNG!)&p=2319586&viewfull=1#post2319586


----------



## robotti80 (9. Januar 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> jetzt erklär mir mal, was den geneigten österreicher davon abhält "deutsche" angebote wahrzunehmen, von den versandkosten mal abgesehen.



Vielleicht die Tatsache, dass Brügelmann nicht nach Österreich versendet. 



theworldburns schrieb:


> wenns ein "fingerschlecken" angebot ist, *dann können erhöhte  versandkosten im einstelligen eurobereich wohl kaum dazu beitragen das  angebot summiert unattraktiv zu machen?*



Das tut es auch nicht, ABER nachdem Brügelmann nicht selbst nach Österreich versendet muss dies über Umwege an eine deutsche Zwischenadresse erfolgen. Klar soweit?



theworldburns schrieb:


> ...selbst bei  einigen kompletträdern (scott zb) hat es den entlüftungskit dabei



Dir ist schon klar in welchem Preisbereich solche Räder mit verbauter Teleskop Sattelstütze und einem Scott Firmenlogo auf dem Rahmen sind?



theworldburns schrieb:


> eine zusätzliche zeile wie: "lieferumfang  sattelstütze mit remote" oder "ohne entlüftungskit" und die sache wäre  doch sehr klar gewesen.



Da gebe ich dir ja durchaus Recht.


----------



## flowbike (9. Januar 2012)

Meine ist heut auch angekommen, die 420er passt doch bei mir, hatte da nen Denkfehler. Also eingebaut, soweit alles prima, klasse auch die Matchmakerschelle, so macht das doch nen recht aufgeräumten Eindruck.

Eine Sache habe ich allerdings: Die Stütze braucht beim Rausfahren ab einer gewißen Stelle etwas Nachhilfe, sprich bleibt da leicht hängen. Kann das auch an der Entlüftung liegen? Ich spüre auch beim Einfahren auf ca. halber Strecke einen Widerstand, der erst überwunden werden muß.


----------



## theworldburns (9. Januar 2012)

sattelklemme zu fest angezogen?

zur AT sache: ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil


----------



## Kesan (9. Januar 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> Meine ist heut auch angekommen, die 420er passt doch bei mir, hatte da nen Denkfehler. Also eingebaut, soweit alles prima, klasse auch die Matchmakerschelle, so macht das doch nen recht aufgeräumten Eindruck.
> 
> Eine Sache habe ich allerdings: Die Stütze braucht beim Rausfahren ab einer gewißen Stelle etwas Nachhilfe, sprich bleibt da leicht hängen. Kann das auch an der Entlüftung liegen? Ich spüre auch beim Einfahren auf ca. halber Strecke einen Widerstand, der erst überwunden werden muß.



Klemme für Sattelstütze zu fest zugemacht ?


----------



## flowbike (9. Januar 2012)

hmm, Sattelklemme ist eigt. nicht außergewöhnlich fest, aber ich checke das mal, vielleicht reagiert die Stütze da ja empfindlich.
Danke für den Tip


----------



## 321Stefan (9. Januar 2012)

Zum Preis_Leistungsverhältniss von Brügelmann.
Vor Weihnachten gab es z.B. bei Bike-Components das "komplette" Kit der 2011er Reverb für  ~ 175,-
Da war aber auch wirklich alles dabei.

Ich komme mir bei Brügelmann da schon verarscht vor.
Von Brügelmann habe ich die Standart-Antwort erhalten, die denke ich schon genug von Euch bekommen haben.

Werde jetzt mal den Shop ehrlich bewerten und schaun ob ich denn da auch 20,- Gutschrift für Bewertung erhalte.

Schade eigentlich war bis jetzt immer Zufrieden mit unseren Bestellungen, ich werde mich jetzt aber allerdings zurückhalten mit neuen Bestellungen.

So mußte raus!!!

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321Stefan (9. Januar 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> hmm, Sattelklemme ist eigt. nicht außergewöhnlich fest, aber ich checke das mal, vielleicht reagiert die Stütze da ja empfindlich.
> Danke für den Tip



Ist sehr empfindlich auf feste Klemmung.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Januar 2012)

das thema mit der Klemmung kann ich bestätigen. Stütze fettfrei machen evt. Reibwerterhöhende Paste drauf und so leicht wie möglich anziehen. Dann läuft die Stütze auch sauber.


----------



## robotti80 (9. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Stütze fettfrei machen evt. Reibwerterhöhende Paste drauf und so leicht wie möglich anziehen. Dann läuft die Stütze auch sauber.



Außerdem haben sich bei der Verwendung von versenkbaren Sattelstützen Sattelklemmen mit möglichst breitem Klemmbereich bewährt wie etwa die Syntace SuperLock. Solche Sattelklemmen bringen auch bei geringerer Hebelkraft ordentliche Klemmkraft.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Januar 2012)

davon hätt ich sogar noch eine rumliegen, muss ich mal probieren sollte es so auf dauer bei mir nicht funktionieren


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (9. Januar 2012)

Is die Stütze von Brügelmann jetzt eigentlich 420mm oder 380mm?!

Bei meinem kleinen 16" Rahmen mit obendrein auch noch Flaschenhalterschrauben im Sitzrohr könnte das nämlich echt etwas knapp werden...


----------



## yoobee (10. Januar 2012)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Is die Stütze von Brügelmann jetzt eigentlich 420mm oder 380mm?!



Hä? 

Kommt drauf an, welche Du bestellt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-Roman (10. Januar 2012)

Muss nochmal nachfragen.
Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen 2011er und 2012er Version?
Die von Brügelmann ist dann welches Modelljahr...?
Und wie ist das eigentlich mit der Herstellergarantie bei Bulk-Ware?
Problematisch könnts doch dann mit Anspruch nach 6 Monaten werden oder?
(Gewährleistung gegenüber dem Verkäufer)


----------



## flowbike (10. Januar 2012)

Sodele, daß die Stütze bei mir etwas hing, lag tatsächlich an der Klemmung.
Danke noch mal für den Hinweis
Also ich bin jetzt happy mit dem deal bei brügelmann


----------



## Monche (10. Januar 2012)

Also Leute... und mal etwas mehr klarheit zu schaffen hab ich mal ein Bild gemacht... meine stütze kam vor 5min in die wohnung geschneit.
So wie es aussieht ist es eine 2012 aber leider immernoch ohne zubehör... jetzt kann ich zusehen wie ich die leitungen kürze ohne entlüften zu müssen..


----------



## kuka.berlin (10. Januar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Also Leute... und mal etwas mehr klarheit zu schaffen hab ich mal ein Bild gemacht... meine stütze kam vor 5min in die wohnung geschneit.
> So wie es aussieht ist es eine 2012 aber leider immernoch ohne zubehör... jetzt kann ich zusehen wie ich die leitungen kürze ohne entlüften zu müssen..


Es ist das 2011/2012er Zwischenmodell mit dem Überarbeiteten Leitugsanchluß.

Reverb Chronik:
2010: erstes Modell 
2011: verstärke Leitung
2011/12: überarbeiter Leitungsanschluß
2012: silberner Ring jetzt in Schwarz weitere Versionen (100mm Hub) sowie Begrenzer für Absenkung mitgeleifert


----------



## Monche (10. Januar 2012)

danke für die aufklärung...

also wenn die clips und das entlüftungskit dabei gewesen wäre, wäre ich trotz silberner schnelle glücklich... Zur zeit aber, kann ich nix mit der stütze anfangen.. ich muss die leitungen kürzen... nur wie?

hat das schonmal jemand ohne weiteres entlüften getan?


----------



## Skoalman (10. Januar 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Es ist das 2011/2012er Zwischenmodell mit dem Überarbeiteten Leitugsanchluß.
> 
> Reverb Chronik:
> 2010: erstes Modell
> ...



Wobei ich nie eine 2011er Reverb gesehen habe welche mit dem neuen Anschluss an der Stütze ausgeliefert wurde. Ende September habe ich diesen Anschluss erstmals an 2012er Retail Reverbs (mit dem schwarzen Ring) gesehen. Die nun aufgetauchten Stützen mit silbernem Ring sind wohl einfach 2012er OEM-Ware.
Und wenn man eh 125mm Hub ohne Begrenzung haben will, dann ist der Leitungsabgang der einzige Unterschied zwischen den Modelljahren 2011 und 2012. Den silbernen Ring gibt es definitiv 2012 auch noch (siehe SRAM HP), wobei die Retailstützen wohl alle den schwarzen Ring bekommen und der silberne bei OEM-Stützen verbaut wird.


----------



## yoobee (10. Januar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> danke für die aufklärung...
> 
> also wenn die clips und das entlüftungskit dabei gewesen wäre, wäre ich trotz silberner schnelle glücklich... Zur zeit aber, kann ich nix mit der stütze anfangen.. ich muss die leitungen kürzen... nur wie?
> 
> hat das schonmal jemand ohne weiteres entlüften getan?



So wie es hier aussieht, kommen die ohne Entlüften aus:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwetOx-DIkc&feature=channel_video_title"]Reverb hose shortening (threaded barb)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Skoalman (10. Januar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> danke für die aufklärung...
> 
> also wenn die clips und das entlüftungskit dabei gewesen wäre, wäre ich trotz silberner schnelle glücklich... Zur zeit aber, kann ich nix mit der stütze anfangen.. ich muss die leitungen kürzen... nur wie?
> 
> hat das schonmal jemand ohne weiteres entlüften getan?



Ich habe mehrere Reverbs gekürzt und musste nie entlüften. 

-Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit komplett auf "Slow" drehen
-Mit einem scharfen Teppichmesser oder Skalpel vorsichtig(!) die Leitung am Nippel des Betätigungshebels längs aufschneiden bis man auf dem Nippel ist (kurz davor reicht meistens auch)
-Die Leitung vom Nippel ziehen
-Mit Teppichmesser die Leitung auf die gewünschte Länge kürzen
-Die Leitung mit einer Flachzange wieder auf den Nippel schieben (Noch besser geht es mit den Shimano Leitungshaltern und einer Wasserpumpenzange)
-Fertig


----------



## theworldburns (10. Januar 2012)

wie schön einfach so eine anleitung sein kann  danke!

meine schrottstütze is noch nicht da, obwohl samstag losgeschickt *grrr*
habt ihr sie mit dhl bekommen?


----------



## kuka.berlin (10. Januar 2012)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Wobei ich nie eine 2011er Reverb gesehen habe welche mit dem neuen Anschluss an der Stütze ausgeliefert wurde. Ende September habe ich diesen Anschluss erstmals an 2012er Retail Reverbs (mit dem schwarzen Ring) gesehen. Die nun aufgetauchten Stützen mit silbernem Ring sind wohl einfach 2012er OEM-Ware.
> Und wenn man eh 125mm Hub ohne Begrenzung haben will, dann ist der Leitungsabgang der einzige Unterschied zwischen den Modelljahren 2011 und 2012. Den silbernen Ring gibt es definitiv 2012 auch noch (siehe SRAM HP), wobei die Retailstützen wohl alle den schwarzen Ring bekommen und der silberne bei OEM-Stützen verbaut wird.



Meine Aussagen beziehen sich ausschließlich auf Aftermarket Produkte.
(OEM ist ja streng genommen nicht für den 'Endverbraucher' gedacht)

Im Juli/August ist einem Kumpel von mir die Leitung raus gerissen, als Ersatz gab es schon die mit dem neuen Anschluß.

Naja wie dem auch sei, vom Innenleben sind die Stützen von 2010 bis jetzt eh identisch. Die einzige Ändungen betrafen die Leitungen bzw. den Anschluß.

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (10. Januar 2012)

naja... mehr als schief gehn kanns ja nicht.. wenn es nicht funktioniert, fahr ich gleich mal bei canyon vorbei. ich hoffe die haben auch die clips für den rahmen da...


----------



## gnss (10. Januar 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> habt ihr sie mit dhl bekommen?


ja


----------



## Monche (10. Januar 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> ja



dito


----------



## 321Stefan (10. Januar 2012)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrere Reverbs gekürzt und musste nie entlüften.
> 
> -Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit komplett auf "Slow" drehen
> -Mit einem scharfen Teppichmesser oder Skalpel vorsichtig(!) die Leitung am Nippel des Betätigungshebels längs aufschneiden bis man auf dem Nippel ist (kurz davor reicht meistens auch)
> ...



Achtung Stütze muß ganz ausgefahren sein, sonst bekommst Du Probleme!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Skoalman (10. Januar 2012)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Achtung Stütze muß ganz ausgefahren sein, sonst bekommst Du Probleme!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Grüße Stefan



Stimmt, Danke. War für mich irgendwie logisch, da bei mir die Stütze nur abgesenkt ist wenn ich gerade irgendwo runter fahre.

Zudem scheinen die neueren Reverb eine Art Gewinde auf dem Nippel zu haben, da spart man sich natürlich das Aufschlitzen der Leitung.

Hier noch das Video zur Version mit dem älteren Leitungsnippel:
http://youtu.be/iOqhnknutbo


----------



## Optimizer (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
hab kein Brügelmann, aber ein Reverb Problem. Vielleicht kann mir wer auf die Fährte helfen. Entlüften kann ich, hab ich nämlich zu Hauf geübt. Das ist auch mein eigentliches Problem. Ich bin ca. alle 4-5 Wochen am Entlüften. Wo kann die Stütze denn überall Luft ziehen???


----------



## Monche (10. Januar 2012)

So, das kürzen hat "Gott sei dank" ohne entlüften funktioniert. Ich habe mir die fernbedienung links unter den Lenker gebaut, so kann sie bei einem Sturz nicht kaputt gehn. Ich bin trotz allem zufrieden. Jetzt suche ich nur noch zwei Clips für den Rahmen aber die werden ja nicht die Welt kosten.


----------



## 321Stefan (10. Januar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hab kein Brügelmann, aber ein Reverb Problem. Vielleicht kann mir wer auf die Fährte helfen. Entlüften kann ich, hab ich nämlich zu Hauf geübt. Das ist auch mein eigentliches Problem. Ich bin ca. alle 4-5 Wochen am Entlüften. Wo kann die Stütze denn überall Luft ziehen???




Wenn Du noch eine der ersten hast, dann brauchst Du eine neue Leitung, wurde Mitte 2011 geändert. Die Alte leiert aus und zieht Luft.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## provester (10. Januar 2012)

meine ist Gestern auch gekommen, gleiches Spiel wie bei den übrigen Brügelmann-Bestellungen hier: OEM ohne Entlüftungskit mit silbernem statt schwarzem Ring.

Tel. teilte man mit hier heute bei Brügelmann mit, ich solle die Stütze einfach zurück schicken und werde dann die schwarze erhalten. Darüber hinaus wusste man bereits um das Problem mit dem Entlüftungskit..

Momentan glaube ich noch nicht so richtig an einen schlichten Austausch - Stütze geht morgen retour - man darf gespannt sein!?

Und zu der geäußerten Kritik: warum sollte ich mich nur aufgrund des vermeintlichen "Schnäppchens" mit der Falschlieferung zufrieden geben??? Die 2011er Reverb bekam man vor Weihnachten zu Hauf für ca. 170,- (jedoch KOMPLETT!). Da ich jedoch eine komplett schwarze wollte, habe ich nunmehr auf die 2012er gewartet..

Für mich hinterlässt es halt einen bitteren Beigeschmack seitens Brügelmann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (10. Januar 2012)

Hat schon jemand eine email von brügelmann bekommen, zwecks dem Entlüftungskit?


----------



## gnss (10. Januar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> So, das kürzen hat "Gott sei dank" ohne entlüften funktioniert. Ich habe mir die fernbedienung links unter den Lenker gebaut, so kann sie bei einem Sturz nicht kaputt gehn. Ich bin trotz allem zufrieden. Jetzt suche ich nur noch zwei Clips für den Rahmen aber die werden ja nicht die Welt kosten.



War der Nippel zum runterdrehen oder runterschneiden?


----------



## Sickculture (10. Januar 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine email von brügelmann bekommen, zwecks dem Entlüftungskit?



ZITAT:
es tut uns sehr leid, dass es Probleme mit den bei uns erworbenen Produkten gibt.


Wir können Ihnen gerne zwei mal das RockShox Entlüftungskit für Reverb zukommen lassen, die Macschette können wir leider nicht ubauen.

Uns wurden die Stützen als 2012er Modell verkauft.

Wenn Sie die Stützen so allerdings nicht haben wollen, schicken Sie sie bitte wieder zurück.
Wir erstatten Ihnen dann den Kaufpreis wieder.


D.h. ich habe das Entlüftungskit beantragt und bleibe bei der 2011er Zwitter. Mit dem silbernen Ring kann ich leben.


----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2012)

Habe eben nach Reklamation eine nagelneue 2012er bekommen incl dem kompletten Zubehör. 
Leider ist keine Info dabei wie der arretierring benutzt wird und es ist keine Schlauch führung dabei, dafür so ein schwarzer Klotz. Wofür ist denn der?


----------



## provester (10. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Habe eben nach Reklamation eine nagelneue 2012er bekommen incl dem kompletten Zubehör.
> Leider ist keine Info dabei wie der arretierring benutzt wird und es ist keine Schlauch führung dabei, dafür so ein schwarzer Klotz. Wofür ist denn der?



DAS lässt doch hoffen..


----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2012)

provester schrieb:


> DAS lässt doch hoffen..



Was, dass ich nicht weiss wofür der klotz ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-Roman (10. Januar 2012)

ich denke mal "indian66" hatte eine normale Reklamation und dadurch eine neue bekommen.

Ich habe heute auch meine Reverb erhalten und ebenfalls mit die Bulk-Variante.
Nun überlege ich mir schonmal einen Text für die Rekla bei Brügelmann.
Weil ich hatte die nur bestellt wegen komplett schwarzer Ausführung.
Ob die die wirklich dann tauschen in eine OEM-Variante?


----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2012)

der-Roman schrieb:


> ich denke mal "indian66" hatte eine normale Reklamation und dadurch eine neue bekommen.


So ist es.


----------



## othu (11. Januar 2012)

Antwort von Brüggelmann auf meine Reklamation:

tut ihnen leid, sie schicken mir ein Entlüftungskit kostenlos oder ich kann sie zurückschicken...


----------



## martinos (11. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Antwort von Brüggelmann auf meine Reklamation:
> 
> tut ihnen leid, sie schicken mir ein Entlüftungskit kostenlos oder ich kann sie zurückschicken...


 
na dann hab ich ja Hoffnung, dass ich auch ein Entlüftungskit kriege. Ob schwarzer oder silberner Ring ist mir eigentlich total egal.


----------



## der-Roman (11. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Antwort von Brüggelmann auf meine Reklamation:
> 
> tut ihnen leid, sie schicken mir ein Entlüftungskit kostenlos oder ich kann sie zurückschicken...



Habe gerade die selbe Antwort bekommen.


----------



## othu (11. Januar 2012)

mir eigentlich auch, ich wunder mich nur warum indian66 eine neue Stütze bekommt, ich nur ein Entlüftungskit...

Ähnlichen Ärger hatte ich vor kurzen mit fahrrad.de (scheinbar gleicher Laden: internetstores AG), da habe ich eine Platzangst Jacke gekauft, es kam aber ein Platzangst Shortsleeve.
Nach langer Diskussion haben sie mir eine andere Größe geschickt weil meine angeblich ausverkauft war und nicht mehr reinkäme, einem anderen Kerl hier aus dem Forum erging es ein paar Tage ähnlich, dem haben sie dann die Jacke in der Größe geschickt die ich auch wollte...
Saftladen!


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> mir eigentlich auch, ich wunder mich nur warum indian66 eine neue Stütze bekommt, ich nur ein Entlüftungskit...
> 
> Ähnlichen Ärger hatte ich vor kurzen mit fahrrad.de (scheinbar gleicher Laden: internetstores AG), da habe ich eine Platzangst Jacke gekauft, es kam aber ein Platzangst Shortsleeve.
> Nach langer Diskussion haben sie mir eine andere Größe geschickt weil meine angeblich ausverkauft war und nicht mehr reinkäme, einem anderen Kerl hier aus dem Forum erging es ein paar Tage ähnlich, dem haben sie dann die Jacke in der Größe geschickt die ich auch wollte...
> Saftladen!



Weil ich eine im canyon verbaute Stütze bei sport import reklamiert habe (und lieb war)


----------



## othu (11. Januar 2012)

ah so! ich hatte dich so verstanden, du hättest über eine Reklamation bei brüggelmann die 2012er bekommen...


----------



## theworldburns (11. Januar 2012)

worauf habt ihr in den emails bezug genommen? dass sie euch bitte ein entlüftungskit schicken sollen, weil keins dabei war, oder andere gründe (paragraphenreiterei etc.)?


----------



## Ponch (11. Januar 2012)

Mir haben Sie nun auch das Entlüftungskit angeboten. Ich denke das ist fair. Wer mit dem silbernen Ring nicht leben kann muss sie halt zurücksenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (11. Januar 2012)

ich habe geschrieben, dass ich eine 2012er Reverb bestellt habe und auch bitte eine 2012er Reverb haben möchte. weiterhin, dass nirgendwo im Text stand, dass es sich um eine OEM Version in bulk-Verpackung handelt und ich daher bitte das Zubehör nachgeliefert bekommen möchte.

//lasse mir nun das Kit nachsenden und gut ist.


----------



## theworldburns (11. Januar 2012)

telefonisch wurde ich abgewatscht - ich hätte aber die möglichkeit sie zurückzuschicken. (großzügig ah?)


----------



## TouchHD (11. Januar 2012)

Danke auch nochmal an euch für eure Unterstützung - ich bekomme jetzt auch noch ein Entlüftungskit 
Was brauche ich denn dann noch zur Montage (die Clips für den Rahmen)...


----------



## 321Stefan (11. Januar 2012)

Hab heute auch angerufen: Es tut uns leid, sebstverständlich wird ein Entlüftungskit kostenlos zugesendet. Entlüftungskit ist aber momentan nicht auf Lager, sobald da wird es zugeschickt. Oder Sie können die Stütze zurückschicken.
Es geht ja.
Auf meine mail vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich nur die Standart Antwort bekommen, die schon gepostet wurde.  Also anrufen ist besser.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## gnss (11. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube mittlerweile haben sie es kapiert und bieten das Kit zur Besänftigung kostenlos an, egal wie man Kontakt aufnimmt.


----------



## Monche (11. Januar 2012)

Ich bekomme auch das entlüftungsset. Habe aber auch in der Email geschrieben dass ich mich mit einem entlüftungsset zufrieden gebe. Sonst könnte ich nichts mit der Stütze anfangen Weil die leitung zu lang ist.


----------



## yoobee (11. Januar 2012)

Dito.


----------



## lui73 (11. Januar 2012)

bekomm auch das set kostenlos nachgeliefert. service ist top, 30min. nach abschicken der mail habe ich eine positive antwort auf meine reklamation erhalten.... mal sehn wann das entlüftungsteil ankommt?!


----------



## Ducus (11. Januar 2012)

Hi,
selbe Problem........ habe nun das Kit beantragt.
He, 159,00  ist scho ein guter Preis
Gruss
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-Roman (11. Januar 2012)

also mit dem Entlüftungskit würde ich mich auch zufrieden geben.
ABER!
Was ist im Falle einer Reklamation?
Bei BULK-Ware ist ja ansich meist nur eine eingeschänkte Herstellergarantier.
Wird das zum Problem?
Weil auf der Rechnung steht ja eindeutig "Modell 2012"
Im Fall des Falles an Brügelmann wenden oder "sport import" ?


----------



## Ducus (11. Januar 2012)

Im Schadensfall wende ich mich an meinen Vertragspartner,
der ist in diesem Falle die Fa. Brügelmann.


----------



## xb39 (11. Januar 2012)

der-Roman schrieb:


> Was ist im Falle einer Reklamation?
> Bei BULK-Ware ist ja ansich meist nur eine eingeschänkte Herstellergarantier.



Genau das habe ich auch gefragt und man hat mir versichert, dass die Garantie/Gewährleistung dadurch nicht betroffen sei. Bekomme übrigens auch ein Entlüftungskit - blöd nur, dass ich mir zwischenzeitlich eins für 20 Eruo bei ebay ersteigert habe...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Januar 2012)

Könnt Ihr dieses OEM Thema endlich mal beenden?
Oder macht dafür einen eigenen Fred auf. 
Die Meisten hier dürfte dieses Problem herzlich wenig interessieren.


----------



## indian66 (12. Januar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr dieses OEM Thema endlich mal beenden?
> Oder macht dafür einen eigenen Fred auf.
> Die Meisten hier dürfte dieses Problem herzlich wenig interessieren.



Genau


----------



## theworldburns (12. Januar 2012)

interessiert der rest der 35 seiten denn dafür jeden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (12. Januar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> ..macht dafür einen eigenen Fred auf...



Meister: wohin poste ich wenn die OEM wackelt?


----------



## indian66 (12. Januar 2012)

rms69 schrieb:


> Meister: wohin poste ich wenn die OEM wackelt?



Hiiieeer!


----------



## xb39 (12. Januar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr dieses OEM Thema endlich mal beenden?
> Oder macht dafür einen eigenen Fred auf.
> Die Meisten hier dürfte dieses Problem herzlich wenig interessieren.


 
ausser der Bestellung bei Brügelmann hat die letzten 5 Seiten auch nix hier gewackelt


----------



## theworldburns (12. Januar 2012)

aber hier wackelt gleich die hose, die wollen mir kein entlüftungskit schicken 

ich kann die zahlreichen threads die ich deswegen öffnen werde schon vor meinem geistigen auge sehen.

stichwörter werden in etwa sein: willkür, unfähigkeit, ignoranz, vielleicht auch betrug, mal sehen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Januar 2012)

Mir auch nicht

Ich hab jetzt noch mal ne fundierte Mail hingeschickt. Schauen wir mal was passiert....

MmN sollten sich sich einfach an das halten was sie selbst unter Kundeninformationen http://www.bruegelmann.de/kundeninformationen.html Pkt. 4 b) stehen haben.... ich hab ja schließllich auch nicht mit gr. Drachmen gezahlt


----------



## 321Stefan (12. Januar 2012)

Rose Versand verkauft die 2011er für 134,-
das ist einmal ein Hammerpreis.
mußt angemeldeter Kunde sein.


Grüße Stefan


----------



## theworldburns (12. Januar 2012)

bei mir steht Preis: 161,40 â¬ ?


----------



## 321Stefan (12. Januar 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> bei mir steht Preis: 161,40  ?



mußt Dich einloggen, mit deinen Kundendaten (VIP-Kunde)


----------



## JDEM (12. Januar 2012)

Aber nur in 30,9! Wenn das passt ist das sicherlich ein super Schnäppchen


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (13. Januar 2012)

Bei Rose is schon ausverkauft...

 Hab gestern auch meine von Brügelmann bekommen.
Is auf jeden Fall ne 2012er - bei der Nummer im Hebel steht glaub ich was von November 2011. (habs scho widder vergessen )
Hat heute auf der Feierabendrunde schon gut funktioniert  
(Leitung muss noch gekürzt werden - ließ sich bei mir doch nicht gut unten rum verlegen)

Nur der Hebel muss etwas näher zum Griff - werd demnächst mal probieren nen XT-Hebel an die Matchmaker-klemme zu basteln (müsste eigentlich schon gehen, wenn man ein passendes Gewinde in die Klemme vom XT-Hebel schneidet und noch bissl rumfeilt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (13. Januar 2012)

habe jetzt nen eigenen Thread aufgemacht, damit die Brügelmann-Schnäppchen-Jäger (gehöre auch dazu) sich zu diesem Thema austauschen können: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9101407


----------



## rebirth (14. Januar 2012)

meine wackelt jetzt auch... 

*EDIT* zumindest hat se ziemliches spiel in fahrtrichtung, wackeln ist jetzt etwas übertrieben.


----------



## der-Roman (15. Januar 2012)

also ich habe hier 2 verschiedene daliegen
eine 2011/2012 Zwischenmodell BULK-Version die hat minimal drehendes Spiel
und eine 2012er aus KW30 2011 und die hate genau das selbe drehendes Spiel.
(wenn man oben am Sattel rechts/links dreht)
Denke das das normal ist.

Kann mir jemand sagen wozu dieser kleine Klotz ist?


----------



## Monche (15. Januar 2012)

Ich muss selbst Raten. Ich würde das Teil als Verlängerung meiner Sattelklemmschraube nehmen, da das Fitting der reverb sehr nah daran ist und ich Angst habe dass es irgendwann mal abbricht.


----------



## der-Roman (15. Januar 2012)

in dem kleinen "Handbuch" steht da leider auch nix dazu drin.


----------



## Rüssel__ (15. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht hilft`s

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=550996


----------



## der-Roman (15. Januar 2012)

nicht wirklich. Weil die Frage nach dem schwarzen klotz auch dort unbeatwortet bleibt


----------



## ibislover (15. Januar 2012)

der-Roman schrieb:


> nicht wirklich. Weil die Frage nach dem schwarzen klotz auch dort unbeatwortet bleibt


einmal googlen und du wirst geholfen.
jetzt muss es nur noch mit dem englisch klappen...!

"The discreet mount (non-MatchMakerX) will no longer be available for 2012 in its current form; however, the MatchMaker X mount comes with a block so that it can be mounted away from a Avid brake lever."


----------



## Tshikey (15. Januar 2012)

... tippe auf eine art adapter / zwischenstück für die mmx-schelle.... (?)

hier:  http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/Matchmaker%2095-5015-002-000%20Rev%20D.pdf

als "zylinder-unterlegscheibe" (bild "b") bezeichnet

 tshikey


edit: war zu langsam, das pic ist top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (15. Januar 2012)

so ein schwachsinn, das funktioniert auch bestens ohne.


----------



## TouchHD (15. Januar 2012)

Sagt mal ganz blöd gefragt, bin ich der Einzige der ein Problem hat den Hebel noch unter zu bekommen am Cockpit? 

Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben, wie ich das Problem lösen könnte? Finde die Reverb schon total praktisch und will sie nicht hergeben 
Habe die Elixir R glaube 2009 o. 2010, da kann man diese MMX ja nicht nutzen, oder?

Bei mir sieht es im Moment so aus - siehe Anhang:


----------



## elmono (15. Januar 2012)

Remote Lockout rausschmeissen und Ganganzeige abmontieren. Oder direkt X7/X9 von SRAM kaufen und alte Matchmaker mit der Elixir nutzen.


----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2012)

mit dem lockout würd ich (auch) nicht rumfahren


----------



## bodensee_sport (15. Januar 2012)

TouchHD schrieb:


> Sagt mal ganz blöd gefragt, bin ich der Einzige der ein Problem hat den Hebel noch unter zu bekommen am Cockpit?



Breiteren Lenker kaufen! Der ist zu schmal für den ganzen Kram der da dranhängt.


----------



## Monche (15. Januar 2012)

Oder einfach links unten montieren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-Roman (15. Januar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Oder einfach links unten montieren ;-)


so habe ich es auch gemacht!


----------



## Monche (15. Januar 2012)

der-Roman schrieb:


> so habe ich es auch gemacht!




Dito... Sieht zwar nicht ganz so schön aus, aber es funktioniert wunderbar und kann nicht abbrechen beim überschlag.


----------



## TouchHD (15. Januar 2012)

Was spricht denn gegen den Lockout?  Bin mit der Fox F100 eigentlich super zufrieden...

Kannst du mal ein Bild einstellen, wo und wie du die links montiert hast?

Geb's ja zu, bin n bissl technikaffin - hab mir auch schon Gedanken über nen breiteren Lenker gemacht


----------



## theworldburns (15. Januar 2012)

TouchHD schrieb:


> Geb's ja zu, bin n bissl technikaffin



eher messie


----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2012)

Ich hau mich weg


----------



## Blackhawk88 (16. Januar 2012)

Meine Reverb ist grade bei Sport Import wegen dem Gewackel.
Wie lange dauert es denn erfahrungsgemäß bis die zurück kommt?
Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand die Tage seine Stütze eingeschickt?

Falls das länger dauert bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Sattelstütze in 30,9 und 380mm länge


----------



## ibislover (16. Januar 2012)

du hast nicht vorher bei denen gemeldet? wär eigentlich ratsam gewesen.
dann sagen sie dir wielange es dauert und ggf. bekommst auch gleich ne vorgangsnummer.
einfach hinschicken hat schon desöftern zu wochenlangem suchen geführt. muss aber nicht sein.

wenn nicht viel los ist kannst mit 4-5 werktagen rechnen, bis du die stütze wieder hast.


----------



## Rüssel__ (16. Januar 2012)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> Meine Reverb ist grade bei Sport Import wegen dem Gewackel.



Nah da bin ich mal gespannt.....Das wird eh wieder auf "liegt im Toleranzbereich" rauslaufen....

Wenn nicht dann würd ich s glatt auch mal probieren. Gib auf jeden Fall bescheid was dabei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (16. Januar 2012)

ibislover schrieb:


> du hast nicht vorher bei denen gemeldet? wär eigentlich ratsam gewesen.
> dann sagen sie dir wielange es dauert und ggf. bekommst auch gleich ne vorgangsnummer.
> einfach hinschicken hat schon desöftern zu wochenlangem suchen geführt. muss aber nicht sein.
> 
> wenn nicht viel los ist kannst mit 4-5 werktagen rechnen, bis du die stütze wieder hast.



doch doch. hab den ne mail geschickt, dia antwort war "schick das ding her".


----------



## hexxagon (16. Januar 2012)

SI ist klasse! Hatte meine Reba letztes Jahr im Frühjahr eingeschickt, wegen Kratzern im Standrohr. Montag habe ich sie bei der Post abgegeben und am Samstag hatte ich sie mit komplett neuer Standrohreinheit (Dual Air + MC Dämpfer) wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Januar 2012)

TouchHD schrieb:


> Habe die Elixir R glaube 2009 o. 2010, da kann man diese MMX ja nicht nutzen, oder?


Bei der Bremse siehts mau aus ,ich meine das geht nur bei den XO Modellen ,zumal du auch Schimano dran hast kannste das nich mit nen Machtmaker lösen . Zumal wenn du noch keine da hast bestell se dir mit Linker Ausführung http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...lstuetze-30-9x420mm-Travel-125mm-schwarz.html

Bei mir sieht das mit der Jucy aus 2009 und Machtmaker und mmx Reverb so aus.


----------



## chorge (17. Januar 2012)

TouchHD schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen den Lockout?  Bin mit der Fox F100 eigentlich super zufrieden...
> 
> Kannst du mal ein Bild einstellen, wo und wie du die links montiert hast?
> 
> Geb's ja zu, bin n bissl technikaffin - hab mir auch schon Gedanken über nen breiteren Lenker gemacht



Also wenn man ne 100mm Gabel WIRKLICH mal blockieren muss, dann kann man dies auch von Hand unten an der Gabel machen. Dein Cockpit sieht nicht so aus, als ob du jede 10tel Sekunde bei Rennen rausholen müsstest... Kann man also IMHO getrost umbauen!
Wenn man die recht sinnlosen Ganganzeigen der Shimano-Shifter entfernt hat man reichlich Platz für die Reverb-Schelle!
Der Vorschlag mit nem breiteren Lenker ist so verkehrt nicht - schon mal was breiteres getestet? OK, du hast dich an den schmalen Lenker gewohnt, und denkst vielleicht, dass es nix besseres gibt - aber glaub mir: Bau mal was mit 7-10cm mehr an dein Bike und radel damit mal 2-3 Touren (nicht nur kurz antesten!). Dann bau wieder zurück auf den schmalen Lenker - wetten, der breite Lenker ist sofort wieder am Bike!


----------



## whurr (18. Januar 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

es gab hier immer mal wieder jemanden (mich eingeschlossen) der seine Reverb im eingefahrenen Zustand beim Radanheben am Sattel ausziehen konnten (beim Loslassen geht sie wieder zurück).
Das schien aber wenigen so zu gehen.

Ich hab gerade im Austausch (eigentlich nur zum Wechsel der Leitung eingeschickt) eine neue Reverb bekommen.

Die kann ich in ausgebauten Zustand nach dem Zusammendrücken auseinanderziehen.

Hier sollten ja einige gerade eine frische Reverb bekomme haben, die möglicherweise noch nicht verbaut ist.
Könntet Ihr mal testen ob das bei Euch auch geht?

Danke im Voraus!
ciao
Whurr


----------



## indian66 (18. Januar 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> es gab hier immer mal wieder jemanden (mich eingeschlossen) der seine Reverb im eingefahrenen Zustand beim Radanheben am Sattel ausziehen konnten (beim Loslassen geht sie wieder zurück).
> Das schien aber wenigen so zu gehen.
> ...



Ist bei meiner nagelneuen 2012er auch so. Lässt sich auseinanderziehen.


----------



## Tobi29NRW (18. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ist bei meiner nagelneuen 2012er auch so. Lässt sich auseinanderziehen.



Steht m. E. auch so in der Bedienungsanleitung. It´s a feature, not a bug.


----------



## Monche (18. Januar 2012)

Ich hab das auch bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit der 2012er gemerkt als ich das Rad am sattel angehoben habe, hat mich aber nicht weiter gestört, da es sich ja wieder zurück zieht. Das ist anscheind wie ein Vakuum in der Stütze.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (18. Januar 2012)

das hat meine auch gemacht, aber nur wenn es draußen kalt war.
vielleicht einfach mal im kalten entlüften anstatt in der warmen werkstatt, die reverb scheint echt ziemlich empfindlich zu sein was temperaturen bzw die ausdehnung des öls angeht.


----------



## whurr (19. Januar 2012)

Tobi29NRW schrieb:


> Steht m. E. auch so in der Bedienungsanleitung.



Krass, Recht haste, hab gerade in der 2011er und 2012er Anleitung geguckt ... das steht auch schon in der 2011er unter Punkt 9 als Hinweis.
Hatte ich komplett übersehen.

Um so interessanter, dass das hier im Thread im letzten Jahr nur 3 Leute bestätigt haben.
Auch beim Austausch hat niemand was dazu gesagt, obwohl ich extra was dazu geschrieben hatte.

Dann werd ich mich jetzt endgültig damit abfinden müssen 

Danke Euch 4 für's Feedback!


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2012)

Meine 2011er lässt sich auch rausziehen im eingefahrenen zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-Roman (26. Januar 2012)

meine 2012er lässt sich nicht herausziehen!


----------



## indian66 (26. Januar 2012)

der-Roman schrieb:


> meine 2012er lässt sich nicht herausziehen!



Musst halt kräftig genug ziehen!


----------



## der-Roman (26. Januar 2012)

Ich hab das Rad daran angehoben 
und mit Gewalt muss man das ja nicht rausziehen...


----------



## Monche (26. Januar 2012)

Bei mir kommt's auch auf den Punkt an, an dem ich den Sattel packe... An manchen stellen lässt er sich nicht rausziehn.


----------



## othu (27. Januar 2012)

Mein Rad (14,7kg) kann ich an der eingefahrenen 2012er Reverb auch hochheben ohne das sie rauskommt, aber wenn ich das Rad festhalte kann ich sie schon mit Kraft raus ziehen. Ist das aber nicht eigentlich wurscht?


----------



## Rüssel__ (27. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Mein Rad (14,7kg) kann ich an der eingefahrenen 2012er Reverb auch hochheben ohne das sie rauskommt, aber wenn ich das Rad festhalte kann ich sie schon mit Kraft raus ziehen. Ist das aber nicht eigentlich wurscht?



Ist bei mir auch so und ich denke das ist wurscht.....

Mir ists erst aufgefallen als ich mal am Geißkopf war und da wird ja das Bike am Sattel eingehängt aber sonst kann ichs
am Sattel hochlupfen ohne das die Stütze rauskommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (27. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ist das aber nicht eigentlich wurscht?



Nicht, wenn man das Rad zB am Lift einhängen will, oder tragen möchte.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich das Bike am Sattel in den Lift hänge, dann würde ich die Stütze vorher immer komplett ausfahren. Die ganze Mechanik/Hydraulik ist doch genau für die anderen Belastungsrichtung ausgelegt. 
Im abgesenktem Zustand auf Dauer aufhängen würde ich mal als unsachgemässe Behandlung einstufen.


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2012)

Seh ich auch so uwe.


----------



## elmono (27. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so uwe.



dito.

Und wenn man in den Bikepark fährt, macht doch ohnehin besser eine andere Stütze rein.


----------



## Rüssel__ (27. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> dito.
> 
> Und wenn man in den Bikepark fährt, macht doch ohnehin besser eine andere Stütze rein.



Eigentlich ja, aber hab die Leitung durch den Rahmen verlegt, da ists nicht so einfach das Ding mal schnell weg zu machen.


----------



## indian66 (27. Januar 2012)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja, aber hab die Leitung durch den Rahmen verlegt, da ists nicht so einfach das Ding mal schnell weg zu machen.



Hmmm
Hast Du mal ein Paar Bildchen davon?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Januar 2012)

@elmono: das wollte ich nicht auch noch mit ins Feld werfen. Im Park kommt eine stabile Stütze mit gut gepolstertem Sattel drauf. Mit dem tourtenfreundlichen Hartschalensattel hau ich mir sonst eh nur noch mehr blaue Flecken an die Oberschenkel. 

@Rüssel: genau das ist der Punkt warum ich permanet gegen diesen Wahn der inneverlegten Züge wettere. Das ist zur Zeit eine zimlich blöde Modeerscheinung, dass alles "unter Putz" gelegt werden soll. 

Den Trend gabs in den 80ern bei den RR auch schon mal. Mit dem Erfolg dass man bei eingen Rahmen die im Rohr festgebackenen Züge bündig abgeschnitten hat und mit Kabelbindern aussen entlang führen musste.

Wenn ich dieses Gefummel bei manchen Rahmen anschaue kommt bei mir nur ein Gedanke --> Eisdielen kompatibel


----------



## Rüssel__ (27. Januar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @Rüssel: genau das ist der Punkt warum ich permanet gegen diesen Wahn der inneverlegten Züge wettere. Das ist zur Zeit eine zimlich blöde Modeerscheinung, dass alles "unter Putz" gelegt werden soll.
> l



Wenns endlich mal ne Stütze geben würde, die den Leitungsabgang unten hat, dann könnte man das auch sinnvoll nützen.
Hab meine Stütze auch schon mal weggemacht für n Park aber dann muss man halt wieder entlüften nach dem man die Leitung hingemacht hat.

Was ganz praktisch wär, ne Stütze mit Leitung unten wo man den Zug dann auch mal schnell "aushängen" könnte um die Stütze zu tauschen 

(geht natürlich bei der Reverb nicht weil die ja keinen Seilzug hat).....

@Indian.
Sieht bei mir so aus





Ich denke Du hast vermutet das die komplett durch n Rahmen geht, hier beim Liteville nur durch´s Oberrohr


----------



## indian66 (27. Januar 2012)

Hab' ich mir schon so oder ähnlich gedacht.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Januar 2012)

Wenn dann die Kind Shock LEV kommen würde (und auch hält) 
Im LV Forum hat jemand einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht zur Blacx gepostet. Da ist der Auslöse Mechnaismus auch unten. 
Hört sich besser an als ich das vermutet hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (27. Januar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wenn dann die Kind Shock LEV kommen würde (und auch hält)
> Im LV Forum hat jemand einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht zur Blacx gepostet. Da ist der Auslöse Mechnaismus auch unten.
> Hört sich besser an als ich das vermutet hätte.



Ja die KS werd ich mal im Auge behalten, das könnte was werden und sogar mit 150mm

Und zur Blacx:
1. Die Sattelbefestigung mit einer Schraube soll sehr genau vergenommen  werden und geht nur mit Sicherungspaste. Danach ist es sehr schwierig  nach zu stellen: Schraube (2x) und Sattelgestellhalter sind bei mir  dabei schon gebrochen.

Dieser Satz reicht mir, das die nicht an mein Bike kommt.

Nah ja mal schauen wie sich die KS machen wird....ab wann gibts die eigentlich??


----------



## Mir4r (27. Januar 2012)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass es schon jemand gefragt/beantwortet hat:

Kann man die Matchmaker Scheller von der 2012er Reverb an ne Elixir 5 dranmachen, weil die Schelle sieht auf den Bildern nicht so aus, als ob man sie dran machen könnte, weil ja die Befestigung von der Eixir 5 ganz anders aussieht als beispielsweise die von der Elixir 7. Und ich find da nirgens Bilder von an ner 5er 
Wäre nett, wenn wer was dazu sagen könnte.


----------



## Monche (27. Januar 2012)

Ich hab die elixir 3. Der griff ist baugleich mit der 5er und bei mir passt die Schelle nicht. Ich muss mir da auch noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## efxx (27. Januar 2012)

Die LEV solls wohl leider erst ab April geben, nachdem was ich hier über die KindShock lese warte ich glaub ich lieber, auf son gewackel stehe ich mal gar nicht.


----------



## biker-wug (27. Januar 2012)

Dann solltest mal meine Reverb nach über einem Jahr anschauen, so sehr hat die Kind Shock davor nicht gewackelt. Die KS hat leicht links-rechts Spiel gehabt, die Reverb wackelt vor und zurück wie ein Kuhschwanz!!!


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (28. Januar 2012)

Also ich kann mein Rad locker an der eingefahrenen Stütze wiegen:




Bei nem Kumpel geht seit neustem die Stütze aber auch rauszuzeihen - der wollte die deswegen jetzt mal zum Mechaniker geben - mal schauen ob der das wieder hingekriegt hat...


Und am Lenker siehts bei mir zur Zeit so aus:   



(Leitung wird gekürzt wenn mir SI meine Hinterradbremse wieder schickt)

Hab mir nen Adapter von Shimano 9-fach XT-Hebel (Lenkerklemmung entspricht den aktuellen SLX 10-fach) auf MMX gefeilt. 
Da sieht man ihn besser:




Is leider noch nicht ganz ausgereift - der Schalthebel müsste gefühlt noch minimal weiter vom Griff weg - da geht aber nicht mehr als 42mm Länge, weil man sonst nicht mehr auf Zug hochschalten kann.
Da is aber auch Sram dran schuld, weil der MMX wohl darauf ausgelegt is, dass man ihn mit ner passenden Bremse fährt - da wird der Schalthebel nämlich noch extra näher an den Lenker gebracht 
Das wird wrschnl sogar bei nem Sram-Hebel ohne passender Bremse problematisch  - Hat das schon jemand probiert?

Hab ich einfach aus nem 7,5mm Alu-Vollprofil gefeilt + gebohrt. (7mm wäre vllt besser gabs bei OBI aber ned - außerdem wirds da dann an der Schraube vom Matchmaker recht dünn - also beim Schalthebel etwas runtergefeilt)
(Wenns einer so nachbauen will: Man braucht entweder ne passende längere Torx-Schraube und Mutter oder muss am Sram-Schalthebel-Adapter etwas aufbohren, dass der 1mm größere Kopf von ner Inbusschraube reinpasst.
Oder man hat - so wie ich - nen 6er Gewindeschneider  (für Alu tuts da sicher auch ein Billiger - Schneidöl und passenden Bohrer nicht vergessen!)

Werd demnächst noch versuchen den Sram-Schalthebel-Adapter, der den Hebel so blöd näher an den Griff bringt, wegzulassen.
Dann wäre es perfekt.
Oder ich kauf mir ne Bremse für MMX - damit würde es jetzt wohl schon super passen...


----------



## rms69 (29. Januar 2012)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Das wird wrschnl sogar bei nem Sram-Hebel ohne passender Bremse problematisch  - Hat das schon jemand probiert?


 
Shimano i-Spec an einer AVID Bremse geht's ein wenig einfacher:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=559278

Wie das bei mir zur Zeit aussieht kannst du in der Anlage zu sehen.

@"eingeschobene Sattelstütze beim Tragen rausziehen": das beobachte ich sowohl bei der Reverb als auch bei der Joplin4 - ist aber für mich kein Problem, da die Stütze prinzipiell nur "ausgefahren" verwendet wird und nur während der Downhillpassage mal reingeschoben wird.

lg rms69


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (30. Januar 2012)

Ja mit Bremshebeln für MMX würde es bei mir ja auch passen.
Aber so wie bei dir wären mir die Schalt- und Bremshebel wahrscheinlich trotzdem zu nah am Griff - hab die lieber etwas weiter weg...

wegen Stütze rausziehen: 
Als ich jetzt mal das Rad a weng schwungvoll am Sattel hochgehoben hab is sie auch kurz rausgekommen - hält wohl irgendwie nur leicht durch (Unter)druck innen.


----------



## rms69 (30. Januar 2012)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> ... zu nah am Griff - hab die lieber etwas weiter weg...



wie meinst du das: "zu nah am Griff" - der Abstand zwischen Hebel und Lenkerrohr (vertikal) oder horizontal - also die Hebel weiter in die Mitte?

Das letztere geht einfach mit der iSpec Befestigung, für den Abstand zwischen Schalthebel und Lenker muß natürlich ein breiterer Shimano - MMX "Adapter" dazwischen rein.

Ich war am Freitag mit den dicken Winterhandschuhen unterwegs und hatte keine Probleme beim schalten, aber jeder so wie er sich wohl fühlt.

lg rms69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eikee (8. Februar 2012)

Jetzt hat's mich auch erwischt...

Meine Reverb fährt nicht mehr vollständig aus, bleibt nicht unten und gibt bei Belastung nach. Sie macht auch kratzende Schlüüüüürfgeräusche wenn sie rauskommt. Habe nix gekürzt oder sonstwas verändert. Alles im Originalzustand. 

Nach einem kurzen Telefonat mit dem Shop wo ich sie gekauft habe sagte mir der Mitarbeiter, dass ich die Stütze einfach mit Rechnung direkt an RS schicken soll. Habt ihr das auch so gemacht? Ich erinnere mich gelesen zu haben, dass die Abwicklung immer über den shop erfolgte.

Hab die Stütze vor ein im letzten Herbst bei veloxtra.de gekauft. Wenn direkt an RS, hat zufällig jemand eine Adresse für mich?


----------



## morph027 (8. Februar 2012)

Sport Import oder Hartje ...


----------



## eikee (8. Februar 2012)

danke dir!


----------



## eikee (8. Februar 2012)

Gleich noch ne Frage:
n buddy von mir behauptet gerade, dass, falls "nur" Luft im System ist, RS mir die Entlüftung bzw Reperatur dann in Rechnung stellen wird.
Dazu meine Frage: Ist Ludt im System kein Garantiefall? Und deutet mein Fall auf Luft im System hin?

so long...


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2012)

Also für MICH hört sich das nach Luft an.. Hast du dein Entlüftungskit nicht zur Hand?

Grüße


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo, das sind 2 getrennte Systeme. 
Das Entlüften der Remote Leitung hat nix mit dem Federn der Stütze zu tun. Wenn die Stütze nicht mehr richtig hoch kommt, bzw. wieder einsackt, dann ist unten im System zu wenig Öl, somit Luft. 
Das ist ein Garantiefall. 
Luft im Remote ist natürlich kein Garantiefall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eikee (8. Februar 2012)

mhmm. das check ich nicht ganz. also das system (A) geht via öldruck vom remote-hebel am lenker durch das kabel am rahmen des bikes an die reverb und entriegelt bei betätigung dann das zweite system (B), was dann die verstellfunktion darstellt, richtig?

und wenn ich jetzt im system (A) luft habe, dann kann ich das mit Hilfe des Entlüftungssets selbst entlüften und das ist auch kein garantiefall.

Luft im System (B) wäre jedoch ein Garantiefall, oder?

Und wie finde ich jetzt anhand der Symptome heraus wo genau der fehler liegt? also das nachgeben bei belastung ist nur minimal. der eigentliche fehler ist, dass sie nicht mehr vo,lständig ausfährt und auch nicht ganz unten bleibt. außerdem fährt sie sehr langsam hoch, auch wenn das verstellrad auf schnell gestellt ist. fahre ich die stütze nur ein paar cm hoch und warte dann einige sekunden bevor ich wieder drücke, tut sich gar nichts mehr. Außerdem wären da noch diese Schleifgeräusche, die sich für mich nach Dreck im System (B) anhören, der über die dichtung am tauchrohr eingedrungen ist...

was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Skoalman (8. Februar 2012)

Fehler im Betätigungssystem äussern sich durch folgende Symptome:

-Stütze reagiert nicht oder sehr schlecht auf Betätigung am Hebel = Luft im System

-Stütze fährt ohne Betätigung des Hebels unter Last langsam ein und eventuell ohne Belastung langsam hoch = Zu viel Öl im System

Federt die Stütze bei Belastung etwas nach und fährt zudem sehr langsam aus ist wohl der Luftdruck (meist durch ein Leck) zu gering. Dies kann man mit einer Federelementpumpe nachprüfen. Bleibt der Luftdruck auch nach dem Aufpumpen auf 250Psi nicht über längere Zeit konstant, so hat sich wohl eine Dichtung verabschiedet und die Stütze muss eingeschickt werden.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Februar 2012)

Da würde ich als erstes mal den Remote entlüften. Das langsame Ausfahren spricht erst einmal für Luft im Remote. 
Wenn das nichts hilft: Lufdruck unten am Ventil Prüfen. Druck steht auf der Kappe.

Wenn das auch OK ist, dann wäre zumindest ein Service notwendig. Entweder zum Händler bringen, oder mit SI sprechen ob du die Reverb einschicken sollst.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. Februar 2012)

eikee schrieb:


> mhmm. das check ich nicht ganz. also das system (A) geht via öldruck vom remote-hebel am lenker durch das kabel am rahmen des bikes an die reverb und entriegelt bei betätigung dann das zweite system (B), was dann die verstellfunktion darstellt, richtig?
> 
> und wenn ich jetzt im system (A) luft habe, dann kann ich das mit Hilfe des Entlüftungssets selbst entlüften und das ist auch kein garantiefall.
> 
> ...


Hier:http://www.flatout-shop.de
Der gute Mann wickelt die Garrantie über Rock Shok ab.
Sehr gut schnell und zuverlässig.Gruss


----------



## rebirth (9. Februar 2012)

Guten abend! Meine reverb macht seit heute zicken.
Im komplett ausgefahrenen zustand lässt sie sich ca. 2cm eindrücken. Wenn ich den hebel drücke und die stütze von hand raus und rein schiebe hört man das öl irgendwie schmatzen.. Und es fühlt sich leer an?!

Soll ich sie mal entlüften? Oder liegts an was anderem?

Grüße


----------



## Rockside (9. Februar 2012)

Meine hat sich auch genauso eindrücken lassen. Hab sie dem Händler zum Einschicken zurückgegeben und nach 2 Wochen eine neue 2012er bekommen.

Ist deine ne 2011er mit silberner oder die 2012er mit schwarzer Verschraubung? 

Angeblich sollen die 2012er besser sein.


----------



## rebirth (9. Februar 2012)

Ist noch die Silberne. Hast sie zu RS/SI geschickt? Oder zum Händler wo du sie gekauft hast?


----------



## Rockside (9. Februar 2012)

Hab sie zum Händler zurückgegeben, schon mal wegen der Garantie. Der hat sie wohl eingeschickt und dann bekam ich nach ein paar Wochen ne neue 2012er dafür.

Würde mich aber schon mal interessieren, ob die 2012er (die ganz schwarze) genauso rumzickt.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (10. Februar 2012)

ich hab eine mail an sport import geschickt und die haben gesagt ich soll die stütze gleich zu ihnen schicken, spart dir die zeit die die stütze sonst beim händler liegt


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (10. Februar 2012)

Ja also Sport Import is beim Service - und der Geschwindigkeit (besonders jetzt im Winter) echt top 

Hab vor gut 2 Wochen meine Code hingeschickt und gleichzeitig ein Handy zu HTC - die Bremse hab ich jetzt seit ner Woche wieder - meinem Handy muss ich jetzt erst nochmal hinterhertelefonieren 
(ok liegt daran, dass die es nicht auf Garantie reparieren wollen)


Ich hab jetzt gestern auch die Leitung bei meiner 2012er Stütze gekürzt - geht genau wie beim neusten Video (mit geschraubter Leitung)
Beim abschrauben muss man aber schon kräftig mit der Zange gegenhalten - macht ja nix das Leitungsstück kommt ja sowieso weg.
Musste auch nicht entlüftet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eikee (10. Februar 2012)

okay. danke für die antworten!

ich entlüfte erstmal und falls das nichts bringt wird sie eingeschickt...


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2012)

Ich soll meine zu SI schicken.. Bearbeitungszeit angeblich ne woche.


----------



## piilu (10. Februar 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand rausgefunden für was das Gummiteil mit der Schraube ist?


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hab glaub ich irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man damit den Verstellweg reduzieren kann - falls dir die 125mm zu viel sind - so als Trailposition.
Also voll der Quatsch halt


----------



## efxx (11. Februar 2012)

Ne das ist das andere schwarze Teil..


----------



## hexxagon (11. Februar 2012)

Steht doch schon hier, das kannst du statt einem Bremshebel in die Schelle einbringen, damit dort kein breiter Spalt ensteht.


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2012)

Meine Reverb ist seit heute unterwegs zu SI, kompletter druckverlust


----------



## Mir4r (18. Februar 2012)

Ich hab grad in Akutes Problem.

ICh ahb grad die LEitung von meiner Reverb gekürzt nur jetzt komm ich die gekürzte Leitung nichtmehr an die Fernbedienung dran. Keichtes rotationsbewegungen und schieben hilft einfach nichts und so leicht wie das im Video von Sram aussieht is es schon garnicht.

Irgendwelche Tipps?

Edit:
OK, grad gelöst.... einfach andereherum probiert und die Fernbedienung in die Leitung geschraubt.


----------



## Schreiner (19. Februar 2012)

Eine meiner reverbs nervt mich grad auch.

Meine neue 2012 er fährt extrem langsam aus, der regler ist ganz offen, wenn ich nur ne viertel umdrehung zu mache, bewegt sich gar nix mehr.
Druck stimmt, hab ich nachgepumpt.
Sie bleibt auch unten und funktion ist auch 100% aber eben extrem langsam.
Meine andere vom brügelmann ist viel schneller und kann auch geregelt werden.

Entlüften?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Februar 2012)

@Schreiner: Ja erst mal entlüften. Das hört sich ganz nach "gerade noch ausreichend Öl im Remote an."


----------



## Rüssel__ (19. Februar 2012)

Bei mir hat die Reverb erst nach mehrmaligem Entlüften wieder die volle Geschwindigkeit erreicht.....
also nicht aufgeben wenns nach m ersten mal entlüften noch nicht gleich funktioniert....


----------



## Schreiner (19. Februar 2012)

Merci, mach ich dann mal morgen. 
ist echt nervig wenn das teil 5 sek. Braucht bis sie ausgefahren ist.


----------



## Easy (22. Februar 2012)

Wie zufrieden seit Ihr mit der 2012er Reverb?
Ist sie gegenüber der 11er eine deutliche Verbesserung?

Ich könnte gegen einen Aufpreis die 2012er gegen meine 11er bekommen, soll ich zuschlagen? Eigentlich lag die 11er schon etwas über mein Preislimit. 

Ich muss mich nur schnell entscheiden


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Februar 2012)

Wenn es eh schon über deinem Limit liegt, dann behalt die 11er. Der überwiegende Teil der Leute kommt sehr gut damit zurecht. die 12er ist keien Revulution. eher ein Facelift.


----------



## Easy (22. Februar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wenn es eh schon über deinem Limit liegt, dann behalt die 11er. Der überwiegende Teil der Leute kommt sehr gut damit zurecht. die 12er ist keien Revulution. eher ein Facelift.



Okay Danke!
Es wäre ein Aufpreis von 40,- 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (22. Februar 2012)

@Easy:

Ich kÃ¶nnte mir schon vorstellen, daÃ an den maladen Dichtungen der 2011er etwas verbessert wurde nach 2012.

Ausserdem hat die 2012er einen verstÃ¤rkten Anschlussnippel oben an der Sattelbefestigung. Der ist bei der 2011er gerne mal abgebrochen.

Wenn Du die 40â¬ Aufpreis entbehren kannst, wÃ¼rd ich's machen.


----------



## der-Roman (22. Februar 2012)

wo gibts denn die 2011er fÃ¼r weit unter 200â¬ ?
Bei bike-discount und hibike kostet die 2012 209â¬ + Versand... und die 2011er find ich auch nicht unter 209â¬...


----------



## Blackhawk88 (22. Februar 2012)

Easy schrieb:


> Okay Danke!
> Es wäre ein Aufpreis von 40,- 



ich hatte die 2011 und jetzt die 2012, wenn dir die unterschiedliche optik die 40 nicht wert ist, dann lass es und kauf die 11er


----------



## r0cket (27. Februar 2012)

Mal ein Feedback zur 2012er Reverb.

Mein Bruder und ich haben uns Anfang Februar jeder eine 2012er Reverb gegönnt. Nach dem Einbau schon die erste Ernüchterung, das ganze fährt schon etwas langsam aus, bei höchster Geschwindigekeit, bei langsamster Einstellung fährt sie teilweise garnicht aus. Also fix mal den Druck gecheckt und siehe da nur knapp um die 80 psi rum (an sich schon seltsam, aber wir haben uns da noch nix bei gedacht), also fix mal 250 psi drauf und siehe da es läuft perfekt, so wie es sein soll.

Nach 2 Wochen und ein paar Ausfahrten nun aber wieder ein Rückschlag, am Wochenende fiel mir auf, das die Reverb nicht mehr komplett ausfuhr nachdem sie so ca. 5cm abgesenkt war während der Fahrt und auch so schien die Geschwindigkeit beim Ausfahren wieder nachgelassen zu haben.

Also wieder Druck gecheckt und was sehe ich 50 psi. Also da setzt es bei mir aus , ich dachte die haben die Dichtungen verbessert bei den 2012er Modellen. Bei meinem Bruder dasselbe Problem! Das wirft natürlich ein gutes Licht, 2 Stützen, zweimal undicht. Qualitätskontrolle mangelhaft. 

Jetzt wird das Wetter endlich besser und ich kann die Stütze erstmal einschicken, es sei denn ich hab Bock aller paar Ausfahrten neu aufzupumpen.


----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2012)

Der umtausch dauert ne woche bei SI.


----------



## r0cket (27. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Der umtausch dauert ne woche bei SI.



Ja die sollen recht fix sein, das hab ich schon gehört. Ich muss das Ding allerdings über meinen Händler einschicken, d.h. 2 wochen bin ich das Teil mindestens los, es sei denn der Händler macht nen Vorabtausch, ist nur die Frage ob ich das will, am Ende gibts ne neue Stütze die ebenfalls undicht ist.


----------



## Monche (27. Februar 2012)

Dann gehts diese auch direkt wieder zurück. Solange bis ihr ne vernünftige habt. Für das Geld kann man das auch verlangen


----------



## r0cket (27. Februar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Dann gehts diese auch direkt wieder zurück. Solange bis ihr ne vernünftige habt. Für das Geld kann man das auch verlangen



Also, gerade mit Sport Import telefoniert. Soll wohl ein gängiges und nicht seltenes Problem sein, Dichtung kaputt. Einfach einschicken und sie tauschen das komplette Dichtungskit aus, dann sollte das erledigt sein.


----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab ne 12er bekommen. OHNE Händler... Einfach eingeschickt ohne rechnung, ohne alles...  

1A Service würd ich sagen.


----------



## Tshikey (1. März 2012)

so, nun hat's mich auch erwischt!

:-(

fahre seit 09-2011 eine reverb und war die ganze zeit über super-zufrieden damit. doch letzte woche federte sie plötzlich so einen halben bis ganzen zentimeter ein und 
ruckelte auch leicht beim absenken. ich habe dann auch gleich mal den leitungsanschluss am sattel überprüft und schwupps - ist das ding auch schon abgebrochen! (??)

 ja so eine SCHEI......EEE ???!!!

also, am montag erst mit canyon telefoniert, preise für teile im netz gesucht u. entschieden, dass ich's selbst probiere...

am nächsten tag war der selbst bestellte neue leitungsanschluss auch schon da, hab's dann auch gleich eingebaut u. entlüftet. der remoteschalter funktionierte dann auch 
wieder, doch die stütze ließ sich nicht mehr sauber absenken, ruckelte, zeigte so in der mitte einen stärkeren widerstand u. federte dann auch bis zu 10 cm ein,

.... oh es war zum 

also wieder raus mit dem teil und aufgeschraubt. dabei sind mir dann noch einige teile und auch etwas öl "um die ohren" geflogen, doch letztendlich habe ich den fehler 
gefunden:

ganz innen sind 2 ölkammern, getrennt durch das obere ventil, welches per remote betätigt wird. das ende der zweiten kammer ist ein aluring mit o-ring als dichtung. rechts u. 
links davon sitzen je ein kunststoffring, die wohl die dichtung fixieren u. evtl. auch als ölabstreifer dienen. und diese waren wohl aus ihrer führung gesprungen, wodurch das 
ganze öl-druck-verhältniss nicht mehr funktioneren konnte und der o-ring auch auf dem aluring etwas herumrubbelte. weiterhin ist öl u. druck durch diese dichtung entwichen
und konnte durch das ventil am unteren ende nicht abgelassen werden. dies hat dann für den explosionsartigen auswurf beim öffnen der verschlussschraube gesorgt. 







nach etwas "puzzle'n konnte ich alles wieder zusammensetzen, mit neuem öl befüllen und nun funzt sie wieder wie am ersten tag!

ich wollte euch das nur mal schnell schreiben, da ja viele solche probleme haben und auch etwas am zweifeln sind, ob die reverb nun eine gute wahl ist / war. 
kann euch somit beruhigen, das teil ist so was von durchdacht und einfach zu warten. ich hatte glück u. habe keine weiteren teile benötigt, ansonsten hätte mich 
ein kompletter service-kit knapp 40 ökken gekostet, was ich aber auch noch für vertretbar halte. 

... so bin ich nach wie vor zufrieden und überzeugt von der stütze!

 tshikey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (1. März 2012)

Auf welche Höhe hast du den Trennkolben gesetzt.
In der Ersatzteilliste stehen ja div. Tools für die Reverb, ebenso ein IFP Setting Tool.. aber keine komplette Serviceanleitung.

Wenn du dich in der Lage dazu siehst kannst du ja mal ein Ausführlichen Bericht schreiben


----------



## Tshikey (2. März 2012)

hi kuka,

du hast recht, so richtig komplett sind weder die service-anleitungen, noch die ersatzteil-kits! es fehlen jeweils infos u. alle dichtungen etc. für die eigentliche hydraulic. 

im wesentlichen habe ich mich an die anleitung wie hier im video gezeigt gehalten:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBAHcrOVps4"]Reverb seatpost seal service      - YouTube[/nomedia]


allerdings habe ich die rohre nie senkrecht in den schraubstock gespannt, sondern immer waagerecht, um eine größere auflage u. damit ein höheres losbrechmoment zu erhalten. 
das ventil u. die jew. verschlüsse sind schon sehr fest angezogen und ich habe mir da echt sorgen gemacht, wieviel die dünnen alu-rohre wohl aushalten!

die verschlussschraube des hydraulic-teils wird am besten mit einem geraden 23-er ringschlüssel geöffnet, gabelschlüssel oder engländer etc. verformen das aluteil recht schnell!

falls wie bei mir, auch nach entfernen des befüll-ventils in der kolbenstange immer noch druck auf dieser ist kann man versuchen, durch hin- u. herbewegen derselbigen 
und drücken des remote-hebels diesen druck etwas herauszubekommen. ansonsten ist eine explosionsartige entleerung beim öffnen leider vorprogramiert.

beim zusammenbau habe ich das rohr komplett entleert, (das innere röhrchen herausgezogen) dann kann man (sattelstütze über-kopf) das ausgleichsvenil ganz unten sehen 
und die funktion des remote-hebels überprüfen. dann habe ich gerade so viel öl eingefüllt, dass das ventil bedeckt ist, dann den trennkolben eingeführt, ganz nach unten 
geschoben, darauf gearchtet, dass öl innerhalb des trennkolbens steht u. dann das röhrchen wieder eingeführt, etwas in die untere dichtung gedrückt u. mit öl bis knapp 
unterhalb der 3 ausgleichsbohrungen aufgefüllt.

als nächstes die kolbenstange vorsichtig hinengedrückt, dabei sollte etwas öl überlaufen, welches ich als schmierung der äußeren dichtung einfach im rohr gelassen habe. 
je weiter man nun die kolbenstange in das innere röhrchen drücken u. dabei den remote-hebel betätigt, um so weiter muss der trennkolben nach oben kommen - dann funzt alles!

abschließend die verschlusschraube wieder drauf und das war's dann schon! 
und weiter zusammenbauen wie im video gezeigt....

sollte die stütze anschließend leicht "einfedern" oder die position nicht exakt halten, 
ist wahrscheinlich doch luft im öl oder eine dichtung nicht intakt. 

gutes gelingen!
 tshikey


----------



## r0cket (10. März 2012)

So, die Reverbs kamen am Donnerstag wieder. Sport Import hat direkt zwei Neue geschickt, ich hoffe bei diesen halten jetzt die Dichtungen.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2012)

Also nicht repariert? War das jetzt ein Einzelfall, oder muss ich bei jeder 2012er Reverb damit rechnen?


----------



## r0cket (11. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Also nicht repariert? War das jetzt ein Einzelfall, oder muss ich bei jeder 2012er Reverb damit rechnen?



Korrekt, sie wurden nicht repariert. Als ich damals beim Service angerufen hab, klang es für mich so, dass defekte Dichtungen kein Einzelfall sind und wohl öfter vorkommen. Bei meinem Anruf am Freitag, um zu fragen warum nicht repariert wurde, konnte ich den Äußerungen des Servicemitarbeiters auch entnehmen, dass sie wohl eine Menge dieser Rückläufer haben, aber das soll jetzt keine Panikmache sein. Die Reverb bleibt trotzdem ein klasse Teil und solange der Service so tadellos funktioniert (es verging keine Woche und ich hatte die Reverb wieder hier) ist es auch halb so wild. 

Am besten den Druck mal checken, wenn du eine Reverb kaufst. Sollte er nach mehreren Tagen noch bei 200 liegen ist alles OK, da ja beim aufschrauben der Dämpferpumpe auch etwas an Druck verloren geht.


----------



## Hans (11. März 2012)

was mich aber zweifeln läßt, mit so einem Ding einen Alpencross zu machen :kotz:


----------



## dreamdeep (11. März 2012)

Ich habe meine beiden 1 Jahr alten 2011er Reverbs auch eingeschickt, eine hatte noch die alte Leitung und musste oft entlüftet werden, bei der anderen musste nach etwas Standzeit immer zuerst mit der Hand nachgeholfen werden. Ausserdem hatten beide das typische spiel.

Zurückbekommen habe ich ebenfalls zwei neue 2012er 

Allerdings sind beide neue Reverbs nicht komplett ausgefahren, bei beiden war nur knapp 200psi drin. Nach erhöhung auf 250psi funktionieren jetzt beide top, mal sehen wie lange sie den Druck halten, zur Not werden sie wieder eingeschickt.
Spiel haben die 2012er keines mehr, das ist schon mal gut!


----------



## RaceKing (11. März 2012)

naja, meine 2012er hat relativ viel spiel...


----------



## r0cket (11. März 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich habe meine beiden 1 Jahr alten 2011er Reverbs auch eingeschickt, eine hatte noch die alte Leitung und musste oft entlüftet werden, bei der anderen musste nach etwas Standzeit immer zuerst mit der Hand nachgeholfen werden. Ausserdem hatten beide das typische spiel.
> 
> Zurückbekommen habe ich ebenfalls zwei neue 2012er
> 
> ...



Das wundert mich schon, bei 200psi im System sollte alles ohne Probleme funktionieren, der Unterschied zu 250psi sollte eigentlich fast nicht spürbar sein. Zumal davon auszugehen ist, dass mehr psi im System waren, da beim anschließen der Dämpferpumpe immer ein wenig entweicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (11. März 2012)

r0cket schrieb:


> Zumal davon auszugehen ist, dass mehr psi im System waren, da beim anschließen der Dämpferpumpe immer ein wenig entweicht.



Nein, habe mit dem Reset Airport gemessen, also Druck in Dämpferpumpe auf 250psi angepasst und dann erst Ventil geöffnet. Wenn jetzt weniger Druck in der Reverb ist, gleicht sich das natürlich an, d.h. es war etwas weniger Druck als die gemessen 200psi in der Reverb, je nachdem wie groß das Volumen ist. Die Dämpferpumpe ist allerdings recht klein, weniger wie 190psi werden das nicht gewesen sein.

Wie dem auch sei, Fakt ist, dass beide Reverbs nicht vollständig ausgefahren sind (die eine 100mm, die andere 60mm) und das der Grund zu wenig Druck war. Wie viel psi das jetzt genau waren, ist mir ehrlich gesagt gleich.


----------



## r0cket (11. März 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nein, habe mit dem Reset Airport gemessen, also Druck in Dämpferpumpe auf 250psi angepasst und dann erst Ventil geöffnet. Wenn jetzt weniger Druck in der Reverb ist, gleicht sich das natürlich an, d.h. es war etwas weniger Druck als die gemessen 200psi in der Reverb, je nachdem wie groß das Volumen ist. Die Dämpferpumpe ist allerdings recht klein, weniger wie 190psi werden das nicht gewesen sein.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, Fakt ist, dass beide Reverbs nicht vollständig ausgefahren sind (die eine 100mm, die andere 60mm) und das der Grund zu wenig Druck war. Wie viel psi das jetzt genau waren, ist mir ehrlich gesagt gleich.



Ok. Hast sicher auf der langsamsten Stufe gehabt, weil meine fuhr auch noch mit 150psi voll aus. Es gab nur Probleme wenn man stufenweise ausfahren wollte, dann hat das letzte Stück meistens nicht geklappt.

Kannst ja mal berichten, ob dein Druck jetzt konstant bleibt.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. März 2012)

r0cket schrieb:


> Ok. Hast sicher auf der langsamsten Stufe gehabt, weil meine fuhr auch noch mit 150psi voll aus. Es gab nur Probleme wenn man stufenweise ausfahren wollte, dann hat das letzte Stück meistens nicht geklappt.



Nein, die eingestellte Geschwindigkeit hat daran nichts geändert, das war das erste was ich getestet habe. Nachdem ich schon 2 Stück ein Jahr im Einsatz hatte, sollte man wissen was man macht


----------



## r0cket (11. März 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nein, die eingestellte Geschwindigkeit hat daran nichts geändert, das war das erste was ich getestet habe. Nachdem ich schon 2 Stück ein Jahr im Einsatz hatte, sollte man wissen was man macht



Na dann kann ich uns nur Glück wünschen, dass diesmal alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. März 2012)

Meine 2012er dürfte morgen kommen. Bin gespannt ob sie hält.


----------



## martinos (16. März 2012)

Jungs und Mädels,

die Kabelführungen für die Rock Shox (Line Guide) werden im Handel ja zu unverschämten Preisen (für das bisschen Plastik) gehandelt. 2 Stück für 6-8 EUR + Versand.

Habe jetzt bei Ebay (http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Re...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231a9e00b5)  gesehen, dass dort zwei Stück für 4 EUR (plus 2 EUR Versand) angeboten werden.

Gibts die noch irgendwo günstiger, evtl. auch als größere Versandeinheit? Ich befestige derzeit mit der Kabelbinder-Schlaufenmethode und finde die richtigen Kabelführungen eigentlich schon schicker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (21. März 2012)

Meine Reverb hat auch gewackelt und wurde von Sport Import schnell und ohne Probleme gegen eine 2012er getauscht, aber bei denen konnte ich mich bisher nicht über schlechten Service beklagen !


----------



## RaceKing (22. März 2012)

ist das wackeln "unnormal"? ich glaube meine 2012er hat anfangs nicht gewackelt, aber mittlerweile hat sie spiel in alle richtungen


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. März 2012)

So nach 3 Monaten ,denk ich ma, kann ich auch mein Senf dazugeben Zugegeben die wackelt das is wohl mehr als bekannt .Funzen tut die bis dato super Wenigsten vor jeder Ausfahrt mal das Rohr gesäubert und mit  z.b. Brunox eingesprüht und dann ein paar mal aus und ein fahren lassen Und sie trotzt mir immer noch ,trotz über 0,1T .Achso, mittlerweile hat sich dan noch ne XO von Avid dazugesellt und nen neuen LRS(ok der is zwar schwerer aber die Naben )


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2012)

hoi. wird bei euch (auch) ständig die große mutter mit der Staubdichtung locker?

*EDIT* Was mir grad einfällt: Meint ihr man kann die Leitung von der Reverb tauschen durch irgendwas flexibleres?


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hoi. wird bei euch (auch) ständig die große mutter mit der Staubdichtung locker?
> 
> *EDIT* Was mir grad einfällt: Meint ihr man kann die Leitung von der Reverb tauschen durch irgendwas flexibleres?


Ich sage mal nööö, weil wenn du was flexibleres dran machst is die Gefahr das die Leitung abknickt ,relativ groß  Aber wieso willste ne flexiblere Leitung dran haben ?


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Ich sage mal nööö, weil wenn du was flexibleres dran machst is die Gefahr das die Leitung abknickt ,relativ groß  Aber wieso willste ne flexiblere Leitung dran haben ?



Meine Leitung is ständig "geknickt" bzw. macht arge bögen wenn ich das rad im auto hab. anders verlegen geht aber einfach nicht


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. März 2012)

Hmmm...ich würde mal sagen  mach ma aktuelle Bilder von dein Bock und dann kann man vvlt dein Problem besser verstehn Habe an mein Bock auch lange rumgekaspert bis es ne ,aus meiner sicht ,vernüftige Lösung gab Denn mit Kabelbinder sah es einfach nur zum :kotz:aus .Meine ansicht nach, is die Leitung wo sie knickt nich steif genung ......aber kann mich ja auch täuschen.


----------



## micha.qlb (22. März 2012)

Meine 2011 Reverb (nich ganz ein Jahr alt) hat es nun auch erwischt. Sie sackt weg und fährt auch nich mehr komplett aus. Entlüften bringt nüscht. Luftdruck wird nicht mehr gehalten. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Garantieabwicklung bei HiBike diesbezüglich??

Grüßle


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2012)

Hi, schick sie zu Sport Import. Bekommst (bestimmt) ne 12er zurück


----------



## JDEM (23. März 2012)

Am besten mit Rechnung und kurzer Fehlerbeschreibung an Sport Import schicken, dann kann man sicher sein, dass die Stütze nicht noch lang beim Händler liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (23. März 2012)

Ihr meint direkt zu Importeur? 

Führt das nich zu Problemen mit dem Händler?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Führt das nich zu Problemen mit dem Händler?



Es führt nicht zu Problemen, es vermeidet Probleme


----------



## micha.qlb (23. März 2012)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt..ich werde berichten.

Mal ne Verständnisfrage:

Gemäß Beschreibung ist es ja unter Androhung von Todesstrafe verboten, den Luftdruck zu verändern bzw. muss das Ding danach geserviced werden. 

Warum? Kann da wer was zu sagen?


----------



## Runterberger (24. März 2012)

Hi. 
Hab da mal noch ne Frage zur Reverb.
Habe vorgestern im Laden ein 2012 er Model erstanden.
31,6x420. Genau wie ich es wollte.
Nur leider besitzt diese "nur" 100mm Hub.
Hat das auch einen Vorteil? Eigentlich hätte ich ja lieber die Version mit 125 mm gehabt.
Nun ist das Teil aber schon montiert? Vielleicht kann mich ja jmd. Von den Vorteilen der 100 überzeugen, falls es welche gibt.
Bin auf Eure Meinung gespannt.


----------



## rebirth (24. März 2012)

ähm. Die haben 125.. Hast du vielleicht "versehentlich" den anschlag mit rein gebaut? Der könnte 2,5 cm haben


----------



## Rüssel__ (25. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ähm. Die haben 125.. Hast du vielleicht "versehentlich" den anschlag mit rein gebaut? Der könnte 2,5 cm haben



Die gibts doch in 100 auch oder??


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. März 2012)

Bist du  sicher, dass da nicht 2 Modelle verkauft werden?
Rock Shox Reverb 100mm Sattelstütze mit Remote Matchmaker links Modell 2012 
und 
Rock Shox Reverb 125mm Sattelstütze mit Remote Matchmaker links Modell 2012 

@Runterberger: Wenn du auf deiner Rechnung 125 mm ausgewiesen sind, dann hast du recht gute Karten, dass dein Händler die Stütze tauscht. 
Hast du die Stütze Original verpackt erhalten? Wenn auf dem Karton auch 100 mm steht, oder steht auch der Stüte etwas von 100 mm Hub?
Dann bist du auf die Kulanz des Händlers angewiesen.  In diesem Fall wäre die nicht korrekte Lieferung der Ware für dich bei der Übergabe ersichtlich gewesen.


----------



## rebirth (25. März 2012)

Wusste nicht das es 12 auch ne 100er gibt. Find ICH aber eher sinnlos, die 125 sind mir schon zu wenig in gewissen situationen


----------



## Runterberger (25. März 2012)

Ja, ist echt seltsam. 
Weder auf der Originalpackung, noch auf der Rechnung steht etwas von dem Hub.
Außer das Erwad Fett an der Stütze ist, ist sie ja noch wie neu! Und ich denke nicht das der Händler da Probleme macht. 
Also hat die 125-er Version also auch eurer Meinung nach keine Nachteile, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (25. März 2012)

Die 100er ist für kleine Leute gedacht, bei denen die Stütze weiter im Rahmen versenkt werden muss damit sie an die Pedale kommen. Leichter ist die 100er ebenfalls nicht wirklich und hat halt den Nachteil des geringeren Verstellwegs.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. März 2012)

Wenn du kannst, dann auf jeden Fall tauschen. 
125 mm ist auf jeden Fall Standard. Die 100er version ist so selten, dass dein Händler sich nicht mit "Das hättest du auch sagen müssen" herausreden kann. 
Die 2,5 cm würde ich auf keinen Fall verschenken.


----------



## Rüssel__ (25. März 2012)

Musst ja nur mal messen....

Wenn Du jetzt auch mindestens die 125mm absenkst dann tausch die Stütze.
Wär ja blöd wenn dich danach ärgern würdest und nicht genug absenken kannst...


----------



## FrozenSmoke (25. März 2012)

Hey Leute,
habe die SuFu bereits benutzt und nichts passendes gefunden...
Mir ist beim Aufhängen auf den Montage ständer blöderweise die Leitung abgegangen. Jetzt soßt es da oben schön raus und ich weiß nich was ich machen soll 
es sieht nich so aus als wären da teile weg oder als wäre etwas kapput.
Kann mir da jmd. weiterhelfne?
Gerne auch per Mail.
Es ist eine 11er oder 12er Reverb mit 125er Hub in 31.6 und 420mm.
Ich will sie wieder benutzen können


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2012)

Wie wärst mit einem Foto?


----------



## Tshikey (25. März 2012)

.. die leitungsanschlüsse brechen gerne mal,
gibt es aber als zubehör, ich hatte mit versand 12,90 bezahlt:

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=21085&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=120226045049

da ist der anschluss für den remote-schalter u. die stütze selbst mit dabei.

anleitungen zur reparatur findest du z.b. hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv6jH_Hoiac"]Reverb hose replacement (threaded barb)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


gutes gelingen!
 tshikey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterberger (26. März 2012)

Ich hab jetzt mit dem HÃ¤ndler telefoniert, und er meinte, klar kann ich tauschen...
Aber mehr als 7cm senkt er nie ab. Davon abgesehen das ich knapp 100 Kilo wiege wÃ¤re diese auch stabiler.
Ich bin Ratlos!!!ð


----------



## rebirth (26. März 2012)

Er? Ok! Dann ist ja alles klar wenn ER nicht mehr braucht...


----------



## Runterberger (26. März 2012)

Mhhh, denke ich werd jetzt dennoch erst mal ne Probefahrt machen...


----------



## rebirth (29. März 2012)

huhu. hab ein neurad mit ner 12er (OEM). Die Stütze war leer(!!) beim Kauf. Ich hab jetzt schon das 3. mal auf 250 PSI aufgepumpt. Wenn ich am nächsten tag meine pumpe wieder anschließe bleibt der zeiger bei 150 PSI stehen.. 

Meine Frage dazu: Bin ich zu blöde die Pumpe zu biedienen und der kurze "zisch" beim abschrauben reicht um auf 150 PSI zu gehen, oder ist sie tatsächlich undicht? 

Außerdem musste ich sie jetzt schon entlüften weil sie zu langsam ausgefahren ist..


----------



## Runterberger (29. März 2012)

Hi Leute,
Nach einer ausreichend langen Probefahrt mit Sprüngen und steilabfahrten, kann ich wirklich nur sagen das mir die 10cm, gemessen 105 mm, dicke ausreichen.
Auch das Argument meines Händlers wegen meinem Gewicht ,was nicht unerheblich ist, erscheint mir plausibel.
Ergo: ich werde die Stütze behalten.


----------



## Commo07 (29. März 2012)

Servus,

gibt es die 2012er eigentlich auch ohne die Matchmaker-Schelle?
Fahre Shimano und brauche sie daher nicht wirklich.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## hexxagon (29. März 2012)

Den Halter für den Schalthebel kannst du auch demontieren. Dann ist es wie eine normale Lenkerschelle verwendbar.


----------



## Commo07 (29. März 2012)

Super - Danke!


----------



## nepo (30. März 2012)

Ich wäre übrigens froh über eine Version mit nur 100 mm Hub!
Die 2,5 cm sind genau der Bereich, der mir zu viel ist.


----------



## der-Roman (30. März 2012)

Dann mach doch den silbernen Spacer dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (30. März 2012)

Der bringt mir doch nix.
Der Hub nach oben lässt sich damit nicht begrenzen.
Außerdem war der 2010 noch gar nicht mit dabei.


----------



## der-Roman (30. März 2012)

Aber der sollte auch bei der passen? Kannst die Stütze nicht weiter reinstecken und dann den Spacer dann das sie eben nur 100mm rein geht?  Hätte so nen Spacer über...


----------



## nepo (30. März 2012)

Die Stütze ist schon fast ganz unten. (ganz auf Anschlag, fängt´s zum Knacken an)
Der Spacer bewirkt nur, dass sie von Maximalstellung oben nur 100 mm reingeht.
Ich bräuchte, dass sie von ganz unten nur 100 mm hoch geht.
Dafür bräuchte es einen Spacer innerhalb der Stütze.


----------



## Scarx (30. März 2012)

Nepo verstehe dein problem nicht... Fahr doch deine stütze so weit raus wie du sie brauchst und gut ist...sie muss ja nicht auf anschlag gefahren werden...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. März 2012)

Schlechter Vorschlag. 
Willst du jedes Mal, wennn du die Stütze wieder hoch brings ein paar mal rumfummeln, bis du wieder die richtige Trethöhe gefunden hast?
Dann kann man auch gleich eine normale Stütze nehmen, und macht sich für die Auszugshöhe als Anschlag ein Stück Band zwischen Schnellspanner und Sattel. 

@nepo: Wenn du wirklich nur 12-13 cm Stützenhöhe hat, ist der Rahmen dann nicht viel zu gross für dich?


----------



## nepo (30. März 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @nepo: Wenn du wirklich nur 12-13 cm Stützenhöhe hat, ist der Rahmen dann nicht viel zu gross für dich?



nein

Hier mal ein älteres Bild auf dem man recht gut sieht, wie der Sattel eingestellt ist.







btw: Die Sitzhöhe ändert sich beim Ant auch bei Größe S nicht. Nur Steuerrohr und Oberrohr.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. März 2012)

Ah, ein Foto sagt mehr als 1000 Worte. Da bist du dann wirklich der Kandidat für die 100 mm Variante der 2012er Modelle. 

Schau doch mal das Service Manual der 2012 Stütze duch. Evtl. gibts dort ja einen Spacer als Ersatzteil, den du übernehmen kannst. 

So nebenbei, wenn du die Leitung entlang der Versteifung des Sattelrohrs  führst, dann sollte sich die Leitung beim Absenken nach vorn  rausschieben. Dann hast du keine Probleme mehr im Bereich des  Umlenkhebels. 
Dieses Klammern halten im allgemeinen recht gut. Da wird die Leitung nur lose duchgeführt und kann sich hach vorn duchschieben, wenn die Radien nicht zu eng werden. .


----------



## HtoTher (9. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich bräuchte auch mal euren Rat.
Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass meine Reverb komische Knack-/Klackgeräusche macht, wenn man auf den Sattel drückt.
Ich denke ein Video sagt mehr als tausend Worte, leider etwas schlechte Quali.
Was könnte das sein?


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2012)

gibt die stütze nach? oder sieht das nur aufm video so aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HtoTher (9. April 2012)

Hab gerade nochmal nachgeguckt und die Stütze gibt ca. 0,5mm nach, eher sogar weniger.


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2012)

da stimmt was nicht. ich habe jetzt 3 reverbs hier (gehabt), keine gibt nach.


----------



## HtoTher (9. April 2012)

Nicht mal ein minimales Stück? Das ist mir ja so wenig, dass man es kaum sieht.


----------



## Bombenkrator (9. April 2012)

hat jemand von euch die stütze schonmal beim schlepplift getestet?
ist warscheinlich eher nicht zu empfehlen wegen dem anschluss und der buchsen oder?


vllt hat es ja jemand gewagt und kann berichten.


----------



## HtoTher (9. April 2012)

Hab gerade noch das Video hier gefunden. Hört sich ja fast genauso an.


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2012)

ich kanns morgen nochma testen, aber bin ziemlich sicher das nix nachgibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshikey (9. April 2012)

von unseren 3 geben 2 keinen mm nach, die dritte wird jetzt eingeschickt.

meine eigene habe ich selbst repariert, sie sackte anfänglich auch nur ein paar
millimeter, dann knapp 10 cm ab. es war die dichtung im gleitskolben der hydraulic....
 tshikey


----------



## HtoTher (9. April 2012)

Ok, dann werde ich meine auch mal einschicken. Am besten gleich zu Sportimport? Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie lange das ca dauern wird?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. April 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch die stütze schonmal beim schlepplift getestet?
> ist warscheinlich eher nicht zu empfehlen wegen dem anschluss und der buchsen oder?
> 
> vllt hat es ja jemand gewagt und kann berichten.


 
Bau für den Park eine normale Stütze ein. Wenn du Pech hast, dann schraubst du dir mit dem Geruckel die Überwurf Mutter los. Und wenn du die Stütze ein Stück ausfährst, dann vermukst du dir die Gleitfläche vom Zylinder. 
Die Gefahr für den Remote-Anschluss hast du ja selber schon gesehen.


----------



## Rüssel__ (10. April 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch die stütze schonmal beim schlepplift getestet?
> ist warscheinlich eher nicht zu empfehlen wegen dem anschluss und der buchsen oder?
> 
> 
> vllt hat es ja jemand gewagt und kann berichten.



Ich war jetzt schon 2 mal mit Reverb im Park mit Schlepplift.

Sattel unten lassen beim "raufschleppen" dann hat´s immer gut funktioniert.......

Keine Garantie das Du schadenfrei durchkommst!!!!!!

Aber wie Freizeitbiker schon schrieb:
Lieber ne alte Stütze für n Park, sicher ist sicher.

Ich fahr jetzt auch ne normale Stütze, liegt aber daran das ich und mein Bike öfters noch getrennte Wege gehen
und dann ist auch der Schaden nicht so hoch sollte es die Stütze mal erwischen...


----------



## cassn (14. April 2012)

nepo schrieb:


> Ich wäre übrigens froh über eine Version mit nur 100 mm Hub!
> Die 2,5 cm sind genau der Bereich, der mir zu viel ist.


 
dito!
Stütze komplett im Rohr drin, Teleskope komplett ausgefahren, bedeutet, Verse kommt noch unten auf die Pedale, Bein ist aber komplett gestreckt. 
Für mich dürften es wohl auch so 3cm weniger sein.
Hast du irgendeine Lösung gefunden für dein Problem?

An die Umtauscher:
Hat dieses Spiel schon ausgereicht zu einer Reklamation?

Meine wackelt auch schon nach knapp 5 Monaten und keine 1000km
Auch kann ich nicht fein dosieren und nur weniger mm absenken, als würde sie haken.

Sind dies schon Gründe zum einschicken?


----------



## rebirth (14. April 2012)

Frag doch mal bei SI nach.


----------



## piilu (19. April 2012)

Langsam bin ich es leid hab vorhin meine 3. Reverb bekommen, diese funktioniert schon von anfang nicht mehr richtig. Spricht die fährt nicht ganz aus, komischerweise hat die jetzt direkt nur noch 60 psi drin und die letzte hat erst nach ungefähr nem Monat nicht mehr funktioniert und hatte nur noch 60psi drin. Warum soll man denn da jetzt nicht selbst Luft reinpumpen? Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich das Ding schonwieder einschicken muss.


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2012)

wohin schickst du sie?


----------



## piilu (19. April 2012)

Sport Import


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2012)

das find ich etwa seltsam. hab meine beiden reverb eingeschickt und zweimal die neue bekommen. beide funktionieren tadellos. Ich würd mir vorab ne neue schicken lassen in dem fall, bzw. es zumindest versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (19. April 2012)

Hab auch immer ne neue bekommen. Die erste eingeshcickte war ne 11er, hab dann ne neue 12er zurück bekommen anfangs hat die auch gut funktioniert aber nach ungefähr nem Monat nicht mehr. Heute wieder ne neue bekommen, zusammengeschoben den Knopf gedrückt und nichts ist passiert


----------



## canyon.biker (4. Mai 2012)

Wurde die Reverb auch bei jemandem ersetzt, der Zweitbesitzer war?


----------



## rebirth (4. Mai 2012)

SI weiß doch net welcher besitzer du bist.. Ich hab meine erste ohne rechnung usw. eingeschickt und getauscht bekommen.


----------



## micha.qlb (5. Mai 2012)

Hab meine 2011er (entgegen der Empfehlungen hier im Forum) zu Hibike (ohne Zubehör) geschickt und vorhin (nach 3 Wochen) eine komplett Neue 2012er mit allem Zubehör erhalten... klappt sorum also auch

Was ich mich allerdings Frage ob RS damit eigtl auch noch Geld verdient


----------



## Rockside (5. Mai 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Was ich mich allerdings Frage ob RS damit eigtl auch noch Geld verdient


Das frage ich mich auch. Vielleicht recyceln sie die alten eingeschickten Reverbs zu neuen Reverbmodellen ... vielleicht sind es ja auch gar nicht so viele die undicht werden. In den Foren melden sich bekanntlich auch meistens nur die, die Probleme damit haben.


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> nach 3 Wochen



genau hier ist auch der (einzige) unterschied. die schicken das zeug auch zu SI


----------



## micha.qlb (5. Mai 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch. Vielleicht recyceln sie die alten eingeschickten Reverbs zu neuen Reverbmodellen ... vielleicht sind es ja auch gar nicht so viele die undicht werden. In den Foren melden sich bekanntlich auch meistens nur die, die Probleme damit haben.



Dann wünsche ich meinem Nachbesitzer viel Erfolg ...die war schon ganz schön fertig. 

Ja ..hatte mich nich getraut das Dingen zu SI zu schicken...is ja alles gut nun und ich hab gleich n Entlüftungskit für meine Bremsen


----------



## Pointer24 (7. Mai 2012)

Servus zusammen,

hab nun die 4. bereits auf Garantie getauschte Reverb verbaut. Die  ersten 3 waren aus der ersten Serie und begannen nach kurzer Zeit zu wackeln.  Die zuletzt verwandte ist aus der neuen Serie und die scheint nun stabiler zu  sein, aber mal abwarten die Saison beginnt ja erst... Der Umtausch ging immer ohne Probs über den Fachhändler.


----------



## Rockside (7. Mai 2012)

Das 'Wackeln' ist aber bei den Reverbs 'normal' ohne jegliche Funktionseinbuße. Das kann man auch nicht merken beim fahren, wäre hoechstens vom Kopf her von Bedeutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landyphil (18. Mai 2012)

Tach,
hier noch ein Reverb geschädigter
Bike = 2012er Slide (26 Februar 2012)
Bisher 16 Ausflüge und 366 Km Gesamtlaufleistung. 
Bilanz = heute *5e* Sattelstütze auf Garantie erhalten.
Macht bei 4 geschrotteten Stützen jeder 4e Ausflug oder alle 79 km eine Sattelstütze.  
Bei 1,3 und 4 ist jeweils die Luftkammer defekt gewesen (Stütze  blieb unten), bei der zweiten wollte die Stütze nicht mehr runter und es  lag nicht an der Hydr. Bedienung. 

Aktuell mache ich mir keine Sorgen aber was ist nach der Garantiezeit?
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen damit?

Gruß


----------



## Rockside (19. Mai 2012)

Tip für die Zeit nach der Garantie: 
Kauf Dir als 6te Stütze eine mit mechanischer Klemmung, wo man die Stütze im Notfall auch mit der Hand wieder hoch ziehen kann. Bin auch schon Grübeln.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (23. Mai 2012)

Hi Leuts, bin seit einigen Tagen auch stolzer Besitzter einer Reverb 2012. Gestern erste längere Ausfahrt. Bin sehr begeistert! Experimentiere derzeit noch mit der Leitungsverlegung, Bilder folgen. Achja, ein leichtes Spiel beim drehen des Sattels nach links und rechts ist da. Kein Spiel beim Kippen des Sattels um die Achse der Sattelstütze. Beim Fahren merke ich nichts davon.


----------



## mueslimann (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

 Könnte mir mal jemand die maximale Einstecktiefe für eine (420mm  oder eine) 380mm  Reverb sagen? Also die Länge des Rohrs unterhalb des  Kragens. 
 Alternativ auch gerne die minimale Höhe, also Unterseite Kragen bis Mitte Sattelklemmung im komprimierten Zustand. 
 Finde dazu nur geschätzte Angaben, oder "Hörensagen"

 Vielen Dank schon mal!  

Funktionieren denn die 2012er bisher halbwegs problemlos?


----------



## martinos (4. Juni 2012)

cassn schrieb:


> dito!
> Stütze komplett im Rohr drin, Teleskope komplett ausgefahren, bedeutet, Verse kommt noch unten auf die Pedale, Bein ist aber komplett gestreckt.
> Für mich dürften es wohl auch so 3cm weniger sein.
> Hast du irgendeine Lösung gefunden für dein Problem?


 
Hi, suche auch nach ner Möglichkeit, den Hub der Reverb so einzuschränken, dass diese nicht mehr 125 mm, sondern nur noch 115 oder weniger ausfährt. Geht das definitiv nicht?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Juni 2012)

Nein, da müsstest du schon die ganze Stütze zerlegen und dir im Inneren einen Spacer einbauen. Werkseitig ist das nicht vorgesehen. 

Da bleibt dir nur der Austausch gegen eine 2012er Stütze in 100 mm. 

ich würde mal im Bikemarkt eine Tausch- Anzeige aufgeben. Es gibt sichertlich Leute, die irrtümlich eine 100er Stütze gekauft haben. 

Oder die Ghetto Lösung: Ein dehnungsfreies Stück Band (Reepschnur aus dem Kletter- oder Segel- Bedarf) unterhalb der Überwurf Mutter um das Rohr binden und in benötigter Länge an der Schiene des Sattel Gestells befestigen. Ist zwar kein Eisdielen-konforme Lösung,  begrenzt dir aber den Hub auf dein erforderliches Mass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (4. Juni 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Nein, da müsstest du schon die ganze Stütze zerlegen und dir im Inneren einen Spacer einbauen. Werkseitig ist das nicht vorgesehen.
> 
> Da bleibt dir nur der Austausch gegen eine 2012er Stütze in 100 mm.
> 
> ...


 
Meint ihr, dass mit dem Spacer geht wirklich? Hab hat schon mal jemand gemacht? Vermutlich wäre dann halt die Garantie dahin. Muss mal schauen, ob mein Kumpel das hinkriegt - der kriegt eigentlich alles auseinander und wieder zusammen.

Die Tauschlösung ist keine schlechte Idee, das könnte sogar gehen, bevor ich die Ghettolösung (geiler Name) mache. Hab mir das auch schon mit Kabel o.ä. überlegt, aber sieht dann schon recht bescheiden aus.

Hat zufällig jemand ne 100er-Reverb rumliegen, die er gerne gegen eine 125er mit 30,9 Durchmesser tauschen möchte? Die Stütze ist top, nix wackelt, bislang noch recht wenig gebraucht. Bitte per PN


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2012)

Kann man nicht mehr wie bei den ersten Modellen das rote Teil das unten reingeschraubt wird einfach umdrehen, so das die Kolbenstange etwas über 1cm weiter unten mit der Mutter besfestigt wird?

G.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kann man nicht mehr wie bei den ersten Modellen das rote Teil das unten reingeschraubt wird einfach umdrehen, so das die Kolbenstange etwas über 1cm weiter unten mit der Mutter besfestigt wird?
> 
> G.


Bist du da gedanklich bei der Kindshock? Die [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBAHcrOVps4"]Reverb seatpost seal service      - YouTube[/nomedia] schaut anders aus (bei 2:05 Minuten).


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Bist du da gedanklich bei der Kindshock? Die Reverb seatpost seal service      - YouTube schaut anders aus (bei 2:05 Minuten).



Ohhh verdammt, du hast recht, bin ich Ja dieses hin- und herspringen aus den verschiedenen Sattelstützenthraeds

G.


----------



## Iceman79 (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da mein Service Händler des Vertrauens leider weg ist und ich notdürftig an meine Stütze musste, hab ich beschlossen es selbst zu versuchen 
Naja, nachdem ich alles nach der Videoanleitung zurlegt und gereinigt habe, wollte ich Luft drauf machen und die Sattelstüze zieht sich ab ca 150PSI zusammen (das hat sie in dem Video nicht gemacht) trotz entluften bleibt die dann unten und funktioniert nicht mehr - was soll ich machen??? 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## cassn (7. Juni 2012)

Muß man irgendwas an Text beifügen wenn man zu SportImport schickt oder eine bestimmte Abteilung?

Meine will irgendwie auch nicht mehr so, obwohl lt. Aussage eines Mitarbeiters eine mit "guter" Seriennummer.

Wollte auch mal nett fragen, falls ein defekt vorliegt, ob sie gleich gegen eine 100mm tauschen würden


----------



## JDEM (7. Juni 2012)

Kurze Fehlerbeschreibung und deine kleine Bitte beifügen, dann sollte das mit dem Tausch eigentlich kein Problem sein.

Dann an:
Sport Import GmbH | Industriestr. 39 | D-26188 Edewecht


----------



## cassn (7. Juni 2012)

Super, ich Danke Dir.

Werd ich die mal eintüten morgen und hoffen, dass alle netten Tage auf einen fallen ;-)


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Juni 2012)

die burschen bei sport-import sind wirklich toll.

meine reverb aus den ersten Chargen wurde soeben getauscht.

Danke für die unkomplizierte Handhabung.


----------



## mueslimann (12. Juni 2012)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aktuell mit dem Spiel aus? Meine 2012er hat (ab Werk)  Spiel bei Drehbewegungen um die Stützenachse, das scheint ja "normal" zu  sein und stört mich nicht weiter, aber sie hat auch merkliches Spiel in  Fahrtrichtung, egal ob ein oder ausgefahren. Da das wohl Buchsenspiel  ist, denke ich über's Einschicken nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (12. Juni 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> die burschen bei sport-import sind wirklich toll.
> 
> meine reverb aus den ersten Chargen wurde soeben getauscht.
> 
> Danke für die unkomplizierte Handhabung.


 
na hoffentlich klappts bei mir auch so Reibungslos

Wie lange durftest du warten?

Meine ist seid heute morgen unterwegs, zuletzt hat sie sich garnicht mehr ein- und ausfahren lassen


----------



## rebirth (12. Juni 2012)

rechne mal mit ner woche


----------



## cassn (12. Juni 2012)

Woher nur all dein Optimismus, bist du Herr L?


----------



## rebirth (12. Juni 2012)

neee...  Aber die Jungs sind echt spitze und schnell.


----------



## cassn (21. Juni 2012)

So, habe nun eine neue 2012´er in 355/100mm erhalten, nun passt es auch mit der Sitzhöhe
Zum Glück hatte ich noch angerufen, sonst wäre das Schreiben evt. nicht beachtet worden. So ging es Problemlos und wurde noch am gleichen Tag versandt, s.d. sie am nächsten Tag schon da war.

Ich vermute das die Stützen noch nichtmal geprüft werden und gleich neue versendet werden

Die neue schiesst regelrecht nach oben, hab sie jetzt auf slow stehen, vorher volle Kanne und trotzdem langsamer.

Wozu war noch dieser Ring der dabei ist?


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Juni 2012)

um die einstellhöhe nach unten zu begrenzen.


----------



## kolefaser (21. Juni 2012)

Der Metallring ist eine Absenkbegrenzung, die du an das dünnere Rohr der Stütze machen kannst, um einen Anschlag oberhalb des normalen Anschlages zu haben.
Ole

EDIT: Da war Bombenkrator schneller


----------



## Rockside (21. Juni 2012)

@cassn
die Geschwindigkeit kann man auch über die Eindrücktiefe des Remote-Schalters regeln. Also nicht immer gleich ganz durchdrücken.


----------



## cassn (22. Juni 2012)

Dank Euch!

@DT
ja ich weiß, habe bei der alten aber immer ganz gedrückt damit sich überhaupt was tut. Daher hatte ich mich leicht erschrocken wie diese rausschießt, da Bedarf es ja fast eines Klötenschutzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceKing (22. Juni 2012)

hab mit meiner reverb seit neuestem auch ein problem: wenn ich mich draufsetze fährt sie ca. 1cm ein. kann sie ganz leicht wieder rausziehen aber bei belastung senkt sie sich wieder ab. hat schon jemand dasselbe problem gehabt und weiß man da machen kann? luftdruck stimmt, hab ich schon kontrolliert


----------



## cassn (23. Juni 2012)

schaue doch mal ob der Remoteknopf komplett ausfährt. Bei mir hatte er zuletzt etwas gehakt und blieb ein kleines Stück drinnen nach dem loslassen.


----------



## Rockside (23. Juni 2012)

@RaceKing
Wenn Du keine andere Fehlerquelle finden kannst, dann wird allerwahrscheinlichkeit nach leider innen eine Dichtung defekt sein. Ein bekannter Fehler der ersten Modelle, schon oft beschrieben, ein Fall für die Garantie.

War bei meiner ersten Reverb von 2011 (silberne Verschraubung) auch. Reverb beim Händler zurückgegeben, 1-2 Wochen später eine neue von 2012 (schwarze Verschraubung) zurückbekommen.


----------



## RaceKing (23. Juni 2012)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten. Remotehebel hab ich erst entlüftet, fährt auch komplett wieder aus. Habe gerade in einem anderen Thread gelesen das es an den warmen Temperaturen liegen kann (die es hier eigentlich im moment nicht gibt  ) und dass es helfen kann wenn man die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit am Hebel reduziert. Werd ich mal ausprobieren, wenns nicht hilft werd ich mal komplett entlüften und dann funktionierts hoffentlich wieder. Achso: ich hab das 2012er Modell der Reverb


----------



## crazy.man77 (27. Juni 2012)

mal eine Frage zwischendurch: wie schützt ihr die Reverb vor Schmutz? Die liegt ja genau im Spritzbereich des Hinterrads. Bei den hier aktuell sehr schlammigen Bedingungen kommt da ja schon ordentlich Dreck hin. Bei dann häufiger Verwendung der Absenkfunktion ist das auf Dauer sicherlich nicht förderlich. 

Hat da schon mal jemand eine Idee gehabt? Es gab früher mal diese Neopren-Überzieher von Lizard Skins für die Federgabel, vielleicht kann man da sowas dranmachen.


----------



## hexxagon (27. Juni 2012)

Jeder nicht berührungsloser "Schutz" ist kontraproduktiv, da die nie so dicht abschließen, dass kein Dreck dahinter kommt. Wenn es dann so weit ist, ist das durch den "Schutz" wie ein Schleifmittel.

Wenn du deine Reverb schützen willst, dann bau dir eine Art Schutzblech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceKing (27. Juni 2012)

So kurzer Zwischenstand von meiner: Hab sie komplett entlüftet, hat nichts geholfen. Gestern hab ich sie zu Sport Import geschickt. Hoffentlich kommt sie relativ schnell wieder zurück, ist eine krasse Umstellung wieder mit normaler Stütze zu fahren


----------



## DiHo (3. August 2012)

Hallo
Habe mittlerweile festgestellt das alle Reverebs (bei Leuten getestet die ich kenne) Spiel haben und wackeln.
Es kommt darauf an wie weit das Standrohr der Stütze im Rahmen steckt.
Befindet sich das Tauchrohrende (etwa 3-4cm unter der silbernen Verschlußschraube)  bei ausgefahrenem Zustand im Bereich der Stützenklemmung dann wackelts etwas weniger bis gar nicht.
Ist das Tauchrohrende nicht in diesem Bereich dann wackelts Bauartbedingt mehr.
Grüße


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. August 2012)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> mal eine Frage zwischendurch: wie schützt ihr die Reverb vor Schmutz? Die liegt ja genau im Spritzbereich des Hinterrads. Bei den hier aktuell sehr schlammigen Bedingungen kommt da ja schon ordentlich Dreck hin. Bei dann häufiger Verwendung der Absenkfunktion ist das auf Dauer sicherlich nicht förderlich.
> 
> Hat da schon mal jemand eine Idee gehabt? Es gab früher mal diese Neopren-Überzieher von Lizard Skins für die Federgabel, vielleicht kann man da sowas dranmachen.



Ich fahr se einfach so, hat noch nie Probleme gegeben.

Hab das auch mal mit so nem Überzieherle probiert und nach mehrmaligem Auf und ab ist dann der Anschluß am Stützenkopf abgebrochen.
also wenn Du sowas probierst dann gut auf den Anschluß achten!!!!!!


----------



## Groudon (11. August 2012)

Ich bin zur Zeit in Österreich im Urlaub und sind hier zwar Fullys gefahren, aber ich bin am überlegen, ob ich in mein Reaction auch eine Reverb einbaue. Ist für manche vlt komisch, aber bergab bringt es ja dann doch einiges an Vorteilen.

Nur fahre ich zur Zeit eine 400mm Syntace. Wie weit muss man die Reverb denn einstecken? Bei der Syntace sind es ja 90mm. Wieviel sind es bei der Reverb? Damit ich bei 31.6x420mm trotzdem auf meine ausreichende Sitzhöhe komme?


----------



## rebirth (11. August 2012)

müssten 80mm sein. ich fahr se auch am HT. Für mich mittlerweile ein muss


----------



## psychof (11. August 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> ...Ist für manche vlt komisch, aber bergab bringt es ja dann doch einiges an Vorteilen....



Ich finde so ein Sattelstütze kann auch bergauf ein großer Vorteil sein! Wenn ich an einer steilen Stelle absteigen muss, kann ich dank versenkbarer Stütze trotzdem wieder losfahren. Dort wo andere dann erstmal schieben müssen, bis es flacher wird. Bei knapp 30% Steigung mit voll ausgefahrener Stütze losfahren ist so gut wie unmöglich. Mit abgesenkter Stütze eine Leichtigkeit. 

Meine Reverb verrichtet nun seit 1 1/2 Jahre problemlos ihre Dienste (am Fully).


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. August 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wie weit muss man die Reverb denn einstecken? Bei der Syntace sind es ja 90mm. Wieviel sind es bei der Reverb? Damit ich bei 31.6x420mm trotzdem auf meine ausreichende Sitzhöhe komme?


Soweit wies der Hersteller des Rahmens vorschreibt .Bei CD isset bei meinen Moto 100mm


----------



## Hardraider (17. August 2012)

Habe zwei Fragen zur Reverb:

Habe ein 2012er Modell erworben in 30,9 * 420 mit 125mm Travel.

Sind bei den Modellen mit 30,9 und 31,6mm die "Standrohre" identisch im Durchmesser?

Zum anderen habe ich die Leitung gekürzt, wie im Video auf Youtube, hat auch Wunderbar funktioniert, die Stütze fährt auch hoch und runter - aber muss ich trotzdem entlüften? Ich habe das gefühl, die Stütze fährt nach dem Kürzen langsamer wieder hoch, wenn auch noch ausreichend schnell..

Cheers


----------



## rebirth (17. August 2012)

wenn sie langsamer ist würd ich se mal entlüften. Oder aber, klingt blöd, dein Schnellspanner ist einen tick zu fest zu.


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

Frage am Rande: KANN innerhalb der reverb was knatzen? Hört sich an als wäre sand zwischen sattelstütze und sitzrohr. ich werd noch wahnsinnig bei der suche was es sein könnte.

(mit anderer stütze knarrt nix)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Fail (19. August 2012)

Hi,

habe gerade meine (ein gutes Jahr alte) Reverb entlüftet, nach dem sie im Laufe der Zeit immer langsamer geworden ist und zuletzt nur noch in schnellster Einstellung überhaupt ausgefahren ist.

Es hat auch geholfen, die Stütze fährt nun wieder schneller aus. Allerdings habe ich bei der Gelegenheit festgestellt, dass auch meine Stütze bei Belastung leicht einfedert. Wenn ich mich mit meinen 70kg draufsetze, federt sie ca. 2-4mm ein. 
Außerdem kann ich das Rad bei eingefahrener Stütze nicht am Sattel anheben. Die Stütze "federt" dabei fast komplett aus. Das war zwar schon länger etwas der Fall (ganz am Anfang aber nicht), hat sich aber durch das entlüften verstärkt.

Was meint ihr? Sind diese beiden Dinge "normal", oder ist es ein Grund zur Reklamation/Einschicken? Will halt vermeiden, dass sich das alles langsam verschlimmert und dann genau wenn meine 2 Jahre Gewährleistung um sind die Stütze nicht mehr brauchbar ist.


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

Sie darf nicht "nachgeben" beim draufsetzen. WENN du sicher bist das du anständig entlüftet hast würd ich sie einschicken. Dauert ne woche bis du sie wieder hast.


----------



## Rockside (19. August 2012)

Von Knarzen speziell an der Reverb hab ich noch nichts gehört. Das können auch die üblichen Dinge sein: der Sattel selbst, Sattelbefestigung (schmieren könnte helfen)/ die Stütze könnte im Sitzrohr kanrzen (mit Fett schmieren, mache ich auch).

Daß die Stütze beim Aufsitzen einfedert ist wohl nicht im 'Sinne des Erfinders'. Die musst Du wohl zur Reparatur einschicken. Wenn schlecht entlüftet wäre, kann man meiner Einschätzung nach nur die Sperre der Verstellung nicht mehr lösen. Halten müsste sie aber dennoch.


----------



## Trail-Fail (19. August 2012)

Ich denke schon, dass ich richtig entlüftet habe. Und sie fährt ja jetzt im Prinzip auch wieder besser aus. 
Entlüftet habe ich allerdings nur mit der "Ein Spritzen Methode", also nicht mit zwei Spritzen sondern nur eine am Remote Hebel. Sollte man lieber eine Spritze am Remote und eine zweite am Satte nehmen? Aber kann dieses Einfedern- und Ausfedern überhaupt an der Hydraulik liegen?

EDIT: Danke, da war schon wieder einer schneller. Naja, das einfedern ist halt nur wenige Milimeter, beim Fahren werde ich es wohl nicht merken, solange es nicht mehr wird.
Ist das Ausfahren beim Anheben eigentlich normal?
Achja, die Geschwindigkeitseinstellung ändert übrigens nichts am ein- und ausfedern. Spricht für mich also auch dafür, dass es nichts mit der Hydraulik zu tun hat..
Mhh, in 2 Wochen habe ich Urlaub und hätte gerne eine funktionierende Stütze, ob ich sie wohl bis dahin zurück hätte wenn ich sie gleich einschicke?


----------



## Rockside (19. August 2012)

Ich habe meine erst vor ein paar Tagen mal entlüften müssen.

Dazu habe ich erst mal den Adjuster an der Remote ganz herausgedreht, also auf ganz langsam gedreht. Dann eine volle Spritze am Sattel angesetzt und das Öl an der Remote in eine zweite Sprize wieder herausgedrückt. Dabei ein paar mal den Remoteschalter gedrückt. Der Remoteschlter muss natürlich vorher am Lenker mit dem Entlüftungsloch nach oben gedreht steht, oder besser so daß die Remote waagrecht steht.
Du musst aber am Ende drauf achten, daß der Remoteschalter mit dem letzten Durchdrücken des Öls vom Hub her wieder ganz draussen ist, sonst fehlt Dir am Ende Öl in der Leitung.


----------



## Trail-Fail (19. August 2012)

Ich habe es nach dieser Anleitung gemacht:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0J-z68O8b8&feature=plcp"]Reverb remote bleed      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Aber zur Sicherheit werde wohl später noch die 2-Spritzen Variante machen. Wenn das auch nicht hilft, werde ich sie wohl einschicken.


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

Wenn du sie zu sportimport schickst hast du sie in einer woche wieder.


----------



## Trail-Fail (19. August 2012)

So, eben nochmal mit 2 Spritzen entlüftet. Hat sich nichts geändert. Ich denke sie ist nun wirklich sehr gut entlüftet, denn in schneller Einstellung schießt sie jetzt ganz schön hoch.
Beim Aufsitzen federt sie immernoch leicht ein, und beim hochziehen kommt sie recht leicht ganz hoch. (Hier würde mich immernoch interessieren, ob das hochkommen bei euch auch ist?)

Also wenn ich das hier richtig verstanden habe, kann man einfach ohne vorherige Kontaktaufnahme an Sport-Import schicken (Fehlerbeschreibung beilegen ist natürlich klar)


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

also ich kann meine auch hochziehen. 

und ja, zu SI kannst du immer einfach so einschicken. rechnung/kaufnachweis nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexxagon (19. August 2012)

Kontrollier doch erstmal, ob der Luftdruck noch korrekt ist. Wie viel das sein muss weiß ich grad aus dem Kopf nicht, meine 150 oder 250 psi.


----------



## Hardraider (19. August 2012)

250psi druck drin? 

EDIT: zu spät


----------



## Trail-Fail (19. August 2012)

Luftdruck habe ich nicht kontrolliert, aber jetzt ist sie schon fertig verpackt. Aber warum sollte ein falscher Luftdruck zum einfedern führen? Der Luftd ruck sorgt doch nur dafür, dass sie hochfährt. Und nicht fürs fixieren, oder? 

Sent from my TITAN X310e using Board Express


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Von Knarzen speziell an der Reverb hab ich noch nichts gehört. Das können auch die üblichen Dinge sein: der Sattel selbst, Sattelbefestigung (schmieren könnte helfen)/ die Stütze könnte im Sitzrohr kanrzen (mit Fett schmieren, mache ich auch).



Hi, 
also Sattel kann ich ausschließen, es knackt auch OHNE sattel  

Ich fahre an beiden Rädern von anfang an ohne Fett im sitzrohr. Ich muss nach jeder fahrt die stütze rausziehen zum verladen. ein Festbacken passiert also nicht. jedenfalls fahr ich am HT reverb seit gut 2 Jahren. Wielange ich die ausgetauschte jetzt fahre weiß ich nicht. jedenfalls auch schon ne gefühlte ewigkeit. Das knacken hatte ich schon öfter. passiert dann wenn dreck/sand ins sitzrohr gerät. Das ist aber jetzt nicht der fall. ich hab schon alles mögliche probiert... gereinigt mit sämtlichen mitteln, sitzrohr "angeraut" mit schleifpapier, gespühlt mit Bremsenreiniger.... 

Aktuell ist Sattel und Sattelklemme schön gefettet, stütze und sitzroh quasi fettfrei  trotzdem knatzt es, das macht mich noch wahnsinnig. 

Rahmenbruch o.Ä. sehe ich auch keinen. und mit ner anderen stütze (ohne remote) knatzt nix.

grüße

P.S. Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das die reverb unterschiedliche dicken hat? oben an der mutter ist meine ein wenig dicker, das macht sich nur bemerckbar beim sattelklemme schließen, das geht dann deutlich schwerer.

P.S.S. Mit dynamic montagepaste knarzt erst recht alles. is ja scheinbar so ein "sandiges zeug".


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2012)

Naja, dann fette sie halt

G.


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

ich "kann" sie nicht fetten. Wenn ich sie fette bekomm ich sie nicht mehr fest. Wenn ich die klemme so zuknall das sie trotz fett HÄLT und sich nicht verdreht bei fahren, dann fährt die reverb nicht mehr aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich "kann" sie nicht fetten. Wenn ich sie fette bekomm ich sie nicht mehr fest. Wenn ich die klemme so zuknall das sie trotz fett HÄLT und sich nicht verdreht bei fahren, dann fährt die reverb nicht mehr aus.



Dann ist dein Sitzrohr zu groß ausgerieben. Und das wäre schon ein Grund das es bei mancher Stütze knackt und bei anderen nicht. 

G.


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

Und warum knackt sie dann seit ner woche und nicht von anfang an?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Und warum knackt sie dann seit ner woche und nicht von anfang an?



Wenns sie oben dicker wie unten ist oder das Sitzrohr unten etwas weiter wie bei der Klemmung, dann wird sich halt das Sitzrohr 1 bis 2 Hundertstel ausgearbeitet haben, wenn die Stütze ein paar hundertstel dünner ist wie deine Andere. Und da reicht schon ein Staubkorn zum knacken.
Besonders weil du noch schreibst das sie mit Fett nicht hält, was eben auf einen zu großen Sattelrohrdurchmesser hinweißt, der dann an der Klemmung zu stark gequetscht wird.

G.


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. August 2012)

@Rebirth :Vllt mit Kupferpaste mal montieren ......Das von Dynamic is eher für Carbon gedacht,um wie du festgestellt hast mit seiner sandartigen Struktur die Klemmkräfte zu reduzieren


----------



## rebirth (20. August 2012)

Das problem an der schmiererei ist einfach das ich zum transport im auto die stutze rausmachen muss. Bisher ging das problemlos, mit schmiermittel wirds jedesmal ne sauerei.


----------



## JDEM (27. August 2012)

Meiner 2012er Reverb geht morgen auch an Sport Import raus. Sackt ab, bekommt immer größeres Spiel und hält die Luft nicht. Beim abmontieren des Sattels kam unter der Klemmung auch ganz schön viel Öl zum Vorschein, scheinbar ist sie dort undicht.


----------



## Menuett (30. August 2012)

Mal ne andere Frage, meine Reverb ansich funktioniert so wie sie so soll. Aber der Remote Knopf/Hebel macht mir ein wenig Sorgen. Der Teil vom Hebel wo der kleine Blasebalg drum ist, wackelt extrem. Habe ich irgendeine Möglichkeit diesen wieder festzuschrauben ? Konnte von aussen nichts sehen ....


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

Ne. Da ist ein "splint" von unten durch den hebel gesteckt.


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (2. September 2012)

RaceKing schrieb:


> hab mit meiner reverb seit neuestem auch ein problem: wenn ich mich draufsetze fährt sie ca. 1cm ein. kann sie ganz leicht wieder rausziehen aber bei belastung senkt sie sich wieder ab. hat schon jemand dasselbe problem gehabt und weiß man da machen kann? luftdruck stimmt, hab ich schon kontrolliert



Ähnliches hatte ich kürzlich auch. Nach knapp 2000km Problemloses Fahren sinkt der Sattel ca. 1-2cm ein, verschlimmert sich nach Minuten auf 3-4cm. Danach völliges Absinken inkl Geräusche. Danach war sie nicht mehr ausfahrbar.
Zuhause checkte ich den Luftdruck, es waren nur noch ca. 60PSi, statt 250.
Pumpte auf auf 250 PSi. 
Nächste Tour: Die ersten 3 Stunden problemlos (Stütze wenig hoch und runtergefahren) Dann die gleiche Geschichte wie oben, erst einsinken, danach  nicht mehr ausfahrbar - wieder 80% Druckverlust.

Was geht da vor in meiner Stütze?
Werde sie wohl einsenden müssen.
Habe diese von Hibike
oder gibt es da eine direktere, schnellere Stelle?


----------



## RaceKing (3. September 2012)

Ich hab meine von Bike-Components, hab sie allerdings direkt zu Sport Import geschickt weil mir das ausgerechnet kurz vorm Urlaub passiert ist  Nach genau einer Woche hab ich eine neue Stütze gehabt  Musste nur ca. 4 fürs Versenden bezahlen, der Austausch war kostenlos. Bei Bike-Components wärs kostenlos gegangen, das hätte aber wahrscheinlich länger gedauert. Das ist jetzt 2 Monate her, noch funktioniert sie wie sie soll  Ich hatte vorher mit jemandem von Sport Import geschrieben, der hat gesagt es kann sein das die Kartusche defekt ist, weiß jetzt aber nicht was wirklich dran war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerHai (3. September 2012)

Hier ist wahrscheinlich die grösste Reverb-Kompetenz versammelt...

Hat schon mal jemand die Reverb auf eine andere Leitung als die originale Leitung umgebaut? Aus kosmetischen Gründen würde ich gerne eine Stahlflex-Leitung verbauen...

Sind im Betrieb irgendwelche Probleme zu erwarten? Garantie etc. ist egal, nur funktionieren solls!


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2012)

Da muss ja nur öl durch, was soll da passieren?!


----------



## kleinerHai (3. September 2012)

...aber passt die (Brems)Leitung auch? Oder muss ich dran rumschnitzen?


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2012)

Ohne ne ahnung zu haben würd ich deiner stelle einfach mal messen.. Der schlauch lässt sich RAUSDREHEN, an der stütze oder am trigger.


----------



## crossboss (14. September 2012)

meine 1te Reverb war nicht mehr zu entlüften und hatte viel Spiel_nach Sportimport geschickt- neue bekommen auf Garantie.

meine 2te Reverb hat schon wieder ne Menge Spiel in den Gleitbuchsen , jetzt darf ich sie schon nach 2 Monaten wieder einschicken


----------



## austriacarp (24. September 2012)

meine Reverb senkt sich leicht ab nehme an das da Luft drinnen ist kann ich das von oben machen habe mir gedacht das ich die sattelstütze von oben zerlege (roten und grünen Teil am Bild heraus nehmen) und dann mit Öl komplett auffülle und wieder zusammenbaue funktioniert das oder muss man die komplett zerlegen?


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2012)

keine garantie mehr?


----------



## austriacarp (24. September 2012)

nein habe sie gebraucht günstig gekauft.


----------



## Mr. Terror (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich überlege auch gerade mir ne Reverb zu kaufen. Kann man die 420mm Reverb kürzen z.B auf 400mm oder geht das konstruktiv nicht? Ich hätte vermutet, dass die 420er Version einfach eine 380er mit nem längeren Rohr ist, so dass man dieses bis auf die 380mm absägen kann. Ich hoffe die Frage wurde hier im Thread noch nicht behandelt, zumindest habe ich es über die Suche nicht gefunden.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (14. Oktober 2012)

Geht nicht.


----------



## kantn-manuel (15. Oktober 2012)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Hier ist wahrscheinlich die grösste Reverb-Kompetenz versammelt...
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand die Reverb auf eine andere Leitung als die originale Leitung umgebaut? Aus kosmetischen Gründen würde ich gerne eine Stahlflex-Leitung verbauen...
> 
> Sind im Betrieb irgendwelche Probleme zu erwarten? Garantie etc. ist egal, nur funktionieren solls!



Kein Problem! ( nur entlüften musst du die neue Leitung!)
Gibt auch weisse Leitungen!
Garantietechnisch spielt es auch keine Rolle!
Habe jetzt bereits die Dritte Reverb innerhalb von 1,5 Jahren


----------



## kleinerHai (16. Oktober 2012)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Hier ist wahrscheinlich die grösste Reverb-Kompetenz versammelt...
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand die Reverb auf eine andere Leitung als die originale Leitung umgebaut? Aus kosmetischen Gründen würde ich gerne eine Stahlflex-Leitung verbauen...
> 
> Sind im Betrieb irgendwelche Probleme zu erwarten? Garantie etc. ist egal, nur funktionieren solls!





rebirth schrieb:


> Da muss ja nur öl durch, was soll da passieren?!





kleinerHai schrieb:


> ...aber passt die (Brems)Leitung auch? Oder muss ich dran rumschnitzen?





kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Kein Problem! ( nur entlüften musst du die neue Leitung!)
> Gibt auch weisse Leitungen!
> Garantietechnisch spielt es auch keine Rolle!
> Habe jetzt bereits die Dritte Reverb innerhalb von 1,5 Jahren



Ich bin ja nicht sicher ob der Leitungsumbau hier wirklich schonmal von jemandem probiert wurde...

Beim Umbau auf eine Goodridge-Stahlflexleitung habe ich jedenfalls festgestellt dass der Aussendurchmesser grösser ist als der der originalen Leitung. Deswegen muss die Plastikschicht um Stahlgewebe herum vorsichtig entfernt werden, dann bekommt man die Leitung auch durch den "strain relief".


----------



## kuka.berlin (16. Oktober 2012)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht sicher ob der Leitungsumbau hier wirklich schonmal von jemandem probiert wurde...
> 
> Beim Umbau auf eine Goodridge-Stahlflexleitung habe ich jedenfalls festgestellt dass der Aussendurchmesser grösser ist als der der originalen Leitung. Deswegen muss die Plastikschicht um Stahlgewebe herum vorsichtig entfernt werden, dann bekommt man die Leitung auch durch den "strain relief".



Die Kuststoffummatelung muss auch bei der Verwendung der Leitung als Bremsleitung runter, zumindest bei einigen Anschlüssen. 

 Kuka


----------



## paradox (16. Oktober 2012)

hi, 

habe folgendes problem:

meine reverb muss ich ca 1x im monat entlüften da sie sonst gar nicht mehr ausfährt, ...

woran kann das liegen?
muss ich die einschicken oder reicht es wenn man den servicekit verbaut?

danke für eure info


----------



## Rüssel__ (16. Oktober 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> habe folgendes problem:
> 
> ...



Wenn noch Garantie drauf hast würd ich se einschicken, warum solltest Du dann noch Geld für den Service Kit ausgeben......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (16. Oktober 2012)

hmmm, ist ein reverb der ersten stunde, wo habt ihr die eingeschickt? dirket oder übern händler?
muss mal rechnung suchen, ...


----------



## Rüssel__ (16. Oktober 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> hmmm, ist ein reverb der ersten stunde, wo habt ihr die eingeschickt? dirket oder übern händler?
> muss mal rechnung suchen, ...



Ich hab die meinem Dealer gegeben mit Problembeschreibung und ca. ne Woche später war ne aktuelle Reverb dagelegen.

Hast Du die Online gekauft oder bei nem Händler??


----------



## paradox (16. Oktober 2012)

beim händler, problem nur, ich bin von stuttgart nach hh gezogen, aber ich habe nen guten draht zu meinem alten händler...
dann werde ich sie wohl doch mal einsenden müssen...


----------



## rebirth (16. Oktober 2012)

sportimport.de


----------



## FloriLori (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab auf Kulanz auch eine neue Reverb von Sportimport erhalten. In der Verpackung ist jetzt auch eine Silberne aufklappbare Schelle. Kann mir einer Sagen wo für man die benötigt?

Grüße


----------



## tical2000 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hub limitieren.


----------



## valmal86 (10. November 2012)

Hi Leute,

baue grad das radon einer freundin zusammen und der kopf der reverb wackelt auf dem kolben. kann ich den einfach durch fetdrehen fixieren? bei meiner alten kind shock war das so 

plz schnell antworten... sie macht stress und will nicht warten 

grz


----------



## canyon.biker (10. November 2012)

Hatte ich bei meiner 2011er auch. Hab sie dann auf Garantie eingeschickt und nach 2 Wochen dann die eine neue 2012er in der Hand


----------



## valmal86 (10. November 2012)

Hast du sie zum Hersteller deines rades geschickt oder zu Sport import oder so?


----------



## rebirth (10. November 2012)

SI dauert ca. ne woche. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mafri78 (10. November 2012)

Ich habe meine damals mit einer Kopie der Rechnung direkt zum sport import geschickt und sie war nach 7 Werktagen ausgetauscht


----------



## psychof (11. November 2012)

Auch von mir ein *dickes Lob an Sport Import*!! Meine 21 Monate alte Reverb (gekauft Anfang 2011) hatten ziemliches Spiel, sie ließ sich vor-zurück bewegen. Hab sie mit Fehlerbeschreibung eingeschickt und innerhalb einer Woche habe ich sie repariert zurück bekommen (zw. Waren-Eingang und Ausgang verging nur 1 Tag!!). Dichtungen wurden getauscht und eine neue "Top Kappe" montiert. 

Ich finde den Service Klasse, da man nach knapp zwei Jahren auch auf "normalen Verschleiß" argumentieren hätte können. Wenn sie nach Ablauf der Garantie in 2 Jahren wieder Spiel haben sollte, werde ich den Service selbst durchführen:

Top Cap / Top Kappe
Service Kit


----------



## Johnson1986 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt auch eine Reverb zugelegt. 

Zu dieser Jahreszeit kommt bei mir nun die Frage auf wie Ihr diese pflegt bzw. auch vor Schlamm während der Ausfahrten schützt, da hiervon während der Fahrt ja schon viel an die Sattelstütze gelangt. 

Meine Sorge ist das der, an der Sattelstütze haftende Schlamm; Sand; Dreck etc. während der Fahrt antrocknet und ich mir somit den Staubabstreifer und auch andere Teile der Reverb beschädige (z.B. riefen am Tauchrohr durch kleine Steine).

Was tut Ihr dagegen? (z.B. regelmäßiges reinigen während der Ausfaht?)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen oder mache ich mir umsonst sorgen? (d.h. Dichtungen sind stark genug, so dass sie auch vor getrocknetem schlamm abdichten, bzw. diesem beim Einfahren "abkratzen")



Ich habe mir schon überlegt folgendes zu basteln:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=524094

Aber schön ist anders (genau so schick wie Schutzbleche)...



Für viele Antworten, Tipps und Meinungen bin ich dankbar!!!!


----------



## Rüssel__ (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach an der Reverb während der Tour überhaupt nichts und sie hat
bisher auch nicht drunter gelitten.

Wenns Bike dreckig ist wird nach der Tour gereinigt, das ist alles

Hab mir anfangs auch Sorgen gemacht und so nen Überzieher gebastelt und nach ein paar mal absenken hats mir durch
den Schutz (der wird ja beim absenken zusammengedrückt und dadurch breiter) den Anschlußstutzen abgebrochen
weil genau da der Leitungsabgang der Reverb sitzt (ausser Du hast die Stealth Variante)
Also solltest Du was basteln, achte da drauf


----------



## austriacarp (26. Dezember 2012)

Habe auf beiden Bikes die Reverb und die sind pausenlos dreckig mache mir da aber immer mehr sorgen um den Dreck den es mir um die Ohren haut als um den der auf die Sattelstütze kommt. Das einzige was ich ausser waschen mache ist ab und zu mal einen tropfen Öl drauf und ein paar mal aus und einfahren. Also mach dir keinen Kopf der Stützte passiert nichts und bis die kaputt geht gibt es schon wieder was viel besseres am Markt wenn dreimal im Jahr das Rad neu erfunden wird. Habe übrigens vorige Woche die dritte Reverb repariert und wieder war der selbe O Ring defekt.


----------



## Elemental (29. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wozu die Teile gut sind?


----------



## Mafri78 (29. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Elemental (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke, also die 2 rechten brauch ich schonmal nicht. Die anderen beiden hab ich noch nicht verstanden.

Die Schraube mit dem roten Gummi-Ding? Was heisst hier Matchmaker?

Und wie soll man mit dem kleinen schwarzen Plastik-Ding Leitungen verbinden? Welche Leitungen denn und wozu verbinden?


----------



## Mafri78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Das rote Gummi-Ding ist nur zum Schutz für das Gewinde und den Rest kannst du bei mir im Fotoalbum sehen. Ich habe gerade mal ein paar Fotos im Keller gemacht.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53267


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (29. Dezember 2012)

Super, danke!


----------



## Rockside (29. Dezember 2012)

Zum Leitung/Zug verbinden einfach um 2 Leitungen clipsen. Wer's braucht ... das soll Ruhe bringen, wenn die Leitung/Züge beim Fahren gegeneinander klappern.

Matchmaker heisst das Verquicken der vielen Schellen am Lenker zu einer Schelle (wer's braucht). Aber ich weiss auch nicht, wie man das nun mit dem Teil schafft.


----------



## Mafri78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Die 2013er Avid Bremsen haben alle die schelle wie bei der Rock Shox da wird einfach das kleine schwarze teil mit eingesetzt und dann kann man da seine Trigger mit anbringen und ich finde es funktioniert super.


----------



## Lebowsky (31. Dezember 2012)

Dummerweise habe ich mir den Torx am Schraubenkopf der Entlüftungs-Madenschraube des Remote-Hebels versaut 

Einzeln scheint es diese Schraube nicht zu geben.

Kann mir einer sagen ob das ein normales Gewinde ist (M3, M4)? Dann könnte ich eine vergleichbare Madenschraube besorgen.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (31. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn ich das hier alles so durchlese, hat man mit der Reverb ja nur Theater, oder??


----------



## austriacarp (31. Dezember 2012)

Die Reverb ist sicher Wartungsintensiver als eine Kind Shock aber dafür kann man alles selber reparieren und braucht keine Stickstoffkammer zu füllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider-KH (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre meine 2012er Reverb seid über nem Jahr im Dauereinsatz bei jedem Wetter. Außer einmal entlüftet und sauber gehalten hab ich bis jetzt nix gemacht und das Ding funktioniert wie eine eins. 

Gruß aus KH


----------



## Monche (1. Januar 2013)

Ich habe meine reverb auch ein 3/4 Jahr. Sie ist 1-2 mal die Woche im Einsatz und hat noch nie einen Service oder so von mit gesehen... Klappt alles noch wie am ersten tag.


----------



## Rockside (1. Januar 2013)

Rock Shox und Dichtungen ... das kriegen die in diesem Jahrtausend wohl nimmer hin. Meine 2012er gibt jetzt nach wenn ich draufsitze. Ist jetzt schon meine zweite. Das heisst dann mal wieder: einschicken.


----------



## Dede21 (1. Januar 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Rock Shox und Dichtungen ... das kriegen die in diesem Jahrtausend wohl nimmer hin. Meine 2012er gibt jetzt nach wenn ich draufsitze. Ist jetzt schon meine zweite. Das heisst dann mal wieder: einschicken.


 
Bedeutet einsacken, dass sie kaputt ist? Oder kann es auch an Luft im System liegen? Am Anfang der Tour merke ich wie sie nachgibt und nach ein paar mal ein- und ausfahren ist es wieder normal.


----------



## Rockside (1. Januar 2013)

Also bei meiner hält sie überhaupt nicht mehr richtig. Das bedeutet einschicken.


----------



## othu (2. Januar 2013)

oder selbst reparieren, dauert 15Minuten, habe ich selbst schon gemacht, die Lösung für dein Problem steht hier und die folgenden Beiträge:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9986587&postcount=393


----------



## whurr (9. Januar 2013)

Hi Zusammen,

bei meinem momentanen Setup knickt mir die Leitung arg ab, wenn die ich die Reverb komplett absenke.
Deshalb denke ich über den Einsatz vom Enduro Collar nach.
Bis Dato dachte ich immer der währe absoluter Blödsinn 

Hatte den schon mal jemand montiert und kann mir sagen ob die Lauffläche der Reverb das auf längere Zeit mitmacht?

Sobald man den Hebel losgelassen hat sollte die Klemmung ja wieder greifen, aber beim Absenken müßte der Collar ja schon einen nicht unheftigen Schlag abbekommen und er ist ja direkt Alu auf Lauffläche geklemmt.


----------



## kantn-manuel (9. Januar 2013)

das ist doch ein reiner Wegbegrenzer! (Schelle)
ich verstehe nicht was du damit bezwecken willst?...bzw. schon, aber meiner Meinung nach geht das so nicht!

lg
manuel



whurr schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> bei meinem momentanen Setup knickt mir die Leitung arg ab, wenn die ich die Reverb komplett absenke.
> Deshalb denke ich über den Einsatz vom Enduro Collar nach.
> ...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. Januar 2013)

Das Ding ist über wie ein Kropf. Damit kannst du nur das Mass reduzieren, um die die Stütze versenkt werden kann. --> Reduzierung des nutzbaren Verstellbereichs.
Überleg dir eine bessere Leitungsverlegung. Mit etwas Überlegung und geschick bekommt man die Leitung fast immer so verlegt, dass sie nach vorn Richtung Lenker durchgeschoben werden kann.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## whurr (9. Januar 2013)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> das ist doch ein reiner Wegbegrenzer! (Schelle)
> ich verstehe nicht was du damit bezwecken willst?...bzw. schon, aber meiner Meinung nach geht das so nicht!





Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Das Ding ist über wie ein Kropf. Damit kannst du nur das Mass reduzieren, um die die Stütze versenkt werden kann. --> Reduzierung des nutzbaren Verstellbereichs.



Das das Ding absoluter Blödsinn ist dachte ich bis jetzt ja auch.
Es hilft mir aber in meinem Fall 100%, ist schon montiert und getestet.

Wenn ich komplett absenke liegt der Anschluß am Reverb-Kopf schon fast auf der Sattelstützenklemme und die Leitung wird geknickt.
Reduzier ich jetzt den Verstellbereich um 2cm passt alles bestens.

Änderung der Leitungverlegung wird nichts bringen. Andere Veränderungen möglicherweise schon (eine 100er Reverb kaufen )
Den Collar hab ich aber und die Lösung wäre einfach und gut ... solange die Reverb nicht leidet. Sie ist nur temporär an diesem Rad.

Da Rockshox das Ding mitliefert sollte es ja eigentlich auch funktionieren ... aber irgendwie traue ich dem Braten nicht so ganz, da er auf der Lauffläche klemmt.

Deshalb also die Frage in die Runde. Wenn jetzt wer sagt, dass er schon schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat, muß ich mich auf die Suche nach einer anderen Lösung machen.
Wenn jemand was von guten Erfahrungen berichtet, kann ich getrost das Ding dran lassen und die Reverb erstmal an diesem Bike geniessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (9. Januar 2013)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das hier alles so durchlese, hat man mit der Reverb ja nur Theater, oder??


Wer Probleme mit nem Teil hat, schreibt darüber. Daher kann der Eindruck im Forum manchmal täuschen.

Meine Reverb tut seit nem Jahr exakt was sie soll. Noch nie defekt, noch nie entlüftet, alles bestens. Ebenso die vom Kollegen.

Gruss pat


----------



## ma.schino (9. Januar 2013)

Ist bei mir auch so - keine Probleme!

In Foren wird generell zu viel genörgelt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2013)

Sehe ich auch so bzw. eher so wie pat das schreibt.
Wenn was kaputt geht/ist tauchts in Foren auf,
was tadellos funktioniert wird man auch nirgends finden.

meine funktioniert nun schon zwei Wochen tadellos  So !


----------



## sugarbiker (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
meine Reverb funktioniert seit März 2012 völlig problemlos zur vollsten Zufriedenheit, nur einmal war ein Entlüften notwendig.

Auf einen MTB-Schlauch als Schlammschutz wie ich Ihn bei den früheren Joplin 3 und Joplin 4 Sattelstützen verwendet habe - habe ich auch mangels Idee wie das hier umzusetzen ist - verzichtet.

Bei der letzten Ausfahrt aber ist Schlamm am Teleskoprohr angefroren und beim anschließenden Absenken tatsächlich unter die Staubdichtung gedrückt worden. Ok - eine ungünstige Kombination aus Schlamm und fallenden Temperaturen - aber trotzdem stellt sich die Frage wie Ihr die Stütze vor Schlammbeschuss schützt -  oder öffnet ihr die Stütze regelmäßig zur Reinigung - und tauscht ihr dann gleich alle Dichtungen ?

Mangels Zeit werde ich die Stütze nun einsenden....


----------



## Felger (17. Januar 2013)

meine fährt relativ langsam aus - jetz wos kalt ist noch mehr. am Hebel ist natürlich auf schnell/ganz offen gestellt. was kann das sein?


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2013)

war bei meiner auch. ich dachte es liegt an den temperaturen. lag dann aber doch tatsächlich dran das ich sie entlüften musste. Vielleicht ist das bei dir auch der fall..


----------



## sic_ (17. Januar 2013)

Das langsamere ausfahren hat meine auch.
Ich denk das die Temperaturen da etwas schuld dran sind. Das Bike steht ja 24/7 im Schuppen. Da gehts schonmal runter auf -X°.

Mir is auch aufgefallen das sie neuerdings beim draufsetzen ein kleines Stück einsackt und spiel bekommt. Das Einsacken dreht sich aber höchstens um 1mm und federt auch nicht beim pedalieren. Es fällt nur auf wenn man daneben steht und die Stütze belastet. Mich störts jetzt weniger. Wenns schlimmer wirds halt eingeschickt. Ist ja kein unbekanntes Problem.


----------



## crazy.man77 (19. Januar 2013)

Entlüften sollte helfen.


----------



## Felger (19. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> war bei meiner auch. ich dachte es liegt an den temperaturen. lag dann aber doch tatsächlich dran das ich sie entlüften musste. Vielleicht ist das bei dir auch der fall..



hab ich schon befürchtet - dann muss ich da mal wieder ran 
ich hoff ich denk dran, dann geb ich hier noch mal bescheid, obs funktioniert hat - evtl hilfts ja wen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (20. Januar 2013)

Warum steht eigentlich in der Anleitung das man nie und nimmer und überhaupt garnicht mit der Dämpferpumpe den Luftdruck kontrollieren kann?


----------



## Spike777 (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe eben meine Reverb 2012 verbaut und bin eigentlich wirklich begeistert von dem Teil!

Leider habe ich ca. 2mm seitliches Spiel.. Jetzt ist meine frage was passiert mit dem Spiel? Wird es schlimmer, bleibt es so? Umtauschen? Fahren und vergessen?

Bei dem Preis ein starkes Stück wie ich finde.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Februar 2013)

Nach ganz fest kommt ganz lose. 
i. d. R. bleibt es bei dem Spiel. Kann noch etwas grösser werden. Solange es nicht stört weiterfahren. Im Service Kit sind unterschiedlich starke Stifte für die Verdrehsicherung drin. damit kann man bei Bedarf dann irgendwann das Spiel ausgleichen. 
Ist aber immer die Frage ab wie "wenig" Spiel die Stütze klemmt.


----------



## Spike777 (7. Februar 2013)

Aaah okay^^ Service Kit habe ich natürlich keins zur Hand... Werd ich mir gleich mal zulegen, außer die Stifte sind im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Entlüftungs Kit dabei?!

Trotzdem Schade das Rock Shox sowas nicht Spielfrei hin bekommt...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Februar 2013)

Lass die 2 mm so wie sie sind und Fahr einfach. 
ich hab doch geschrieben: 
Nach ganz fest kommt ganz lose. Das ist nun mal kein Gabelstandrohr. 
Das ist nur eine Sattelstütze. 
Das Wackeln was du da feststellst ist genau so aussagekräftig wie der Fahrwerks-Parkplatz-Test.


----------



## Spike777 (7. Februar 2013)

Recht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swjo001 (8. Februar 2013)

Hier noch mal was positives. Meine 2010 gekaufte Stüze brauchte ein Rebuild. Also als hier in Canada der Winter anfing, das Teil über einen lokalen Radhändler eingeschickt. Der Kostenvoranschlag lag bei $140 plus Versand und Steuern. Da sich der Händler erst mal nicht weiter gemeldet hatte, habe ich mit der Abholung bis ende Januar gewartet, es ist ja kalt und nur das 29er Winterbike wird ausgeführt. Die Überraschung war groß als RockShox die Stütze noch kulanzmäßig gegen eine neue von 2012 ausgetauscht hat und ich nur $28 für den Versand abdrücken durfte. 

Kudos to RockShox.


----------



## Stevensf9 (8. Februar 2013)

Das klingt echt nach einem fairen Deal! Daumen hoch für die Kulanz.


----------



## kantn-manuel (8. Februar 2013)

ich habe auch schon die "Dritte". Einmal gekauft und 2x ausgetauscht ohne jegliche Probleme! 

Super!


----------



## austriacarp (4. März 2013)

Eine meiner drei Reverb spinnt mal wieder. Wenn ich das Bike beim Sattel anhebe ziehe ich die Sattelstütze raus und Luft verliert sie auch weiß jemand welche Dichtung da hinüber ist?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. März 2013)

Das rausziehen ist normal sobald die Gleitbuchsen ein bisschen Luft bekommen. Stellt keine Funktionsstörung dar. 
Zum Luftverlust:
Ich hab momentan nur den gesamten Servicekit für 34..  gefunden. 

Ansonsten: Den RS Spare- Part Katalog nehmen, die entsprechende Dichtungen raussuchen.
Dann würde ich mich mal an den Andi von abipa.de (gabelprofi.de) wenden. 
Der ist auf dem Gebiet RS richtig bewandert. Wenn einer weiss ob es die Dichtungen einzeln gibt, dann er. 
Wenn du noch Garantie hast: Einschicken. Evtl kannst du auch direkt zum Andi schicken. Der hat für mich auch schon ein paar Gabel Garantie Abwicklungen direkt durchgeführt.


----------



## austriacarp (4. März 2013)

Habe schon drei komplett zerlegt dachte nur das vielleicht jemand eine Ferndiagnose stellen kann und mir sagen kann welcher O-Ring defekt ist.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. April 2013)

Habe meine Reverb (Stealth) nun seit anderthalb Monaten.
Heute ist mir erstmalig das Wackeln aufgefallen. Werde ich nach dem Urlaub Ende April mal einschicken.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. April 2013)

Ich häng mich hier mal rein

Ich möchte mir ein Strive 9.0 SL holen, da ist die X0 Trail montiert und die Reverb, beide an der gleichen Schelle. 

Meine Frage nun, welche Schelle brauch ich (Link wär fein) bzw. muss ich kaufen, wenn ich die Bremse mit der Schelle verkaufe? Also für die Reverb, die möcht ich ja weiterverwenden.


----------



## rebirth (7. April 2013)

Die reverb "schelle" ist die eigentliche schelle. für die bremse zum verkaufen brauchst du Matchmaker: http://r2-bike.com/bilder/produkte/gross/matchmaker-xx-avid-schwarz.jpg

reverb: http://bicycling.com/blogs/mbword/files/2009/05/mmxcombo_offbar.jpg


----------



## domin (23. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe mir im Oktober 2011 auch eine Reverb gekauft, an der mit der Zeit die Sattelhalterung locker wurde. Als ich das gemerkt habe, habe ich sie eingeschickt, das war im April oder Mai letzten Jahres. Nun fängt die "neue" auch an zu Zicken...
Also wieder das gleiche Problem, zusätzlich ist sie an der stelle noch undicht und der X-Loc Hebel verliert nach längerem stehen den Druckpunkt.

Nach Tacho ist sie ca 250km gefahren worden und hatte 30 Betriebsstunden, leider nur 

Meint ihr ich bekomme die Reverb auf Garantie umgetauscht oder repariert?
Die erste Rechnung habe ich noch und den Lieferschein der Zweiten auch noch, da steht aber kein Datum drauf...
Zusätzlich bin ich auch noch der Zweitbesitzer, da ich die 1. von nem Kumpel übernommen habe und die Zweite bin ich komplett selber gefahren.

Danke für eure Hilfe schonmal im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. April 2013)

Bei mir sehr ähnliche Situation inkl. Kaufdatum und mir reparieren sie die zweite innerhalb der Garantie, nachdem sie nun Luft verliert (federt) und etwas wackelt. (bike-components).


----------



## austriacarp (29. April 2013)

Meine hat mir letzte Woche eine Tour versaut. O-Ring der Luftkammer defekt und einfach nicht mehr im ausgefahrenen Zustand gehalten. Habe mir jetzt eine Schlauchschelle im Rucksack eingepackt falls das noch einmal passiert.


----------



## rebirth (29. April 2013)

Und was hast du dann damit vor?


----------



## Mafri78 (29. April 2013)

bei meiner reverb war damals son teil dabei womit man das absenken begrenzen kann

http://www.google.de/imgres?start=207&newwindow=1&sa=X&tbm=isch&tbnid=ccZM8LJFWxjVaM:&imgrefurl=http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/Zubehoer-Werkzeug/RockShox-Reverb-Enduro-Collar-Reverb-Enduro-Height-Collar-silber.html&docid=q7DPQbfG-GoqXM&imgurl=http://www.gabelprofi.de/out/pictures/generated/product/1/665_665_75/collar.jpg&w=665&h=665&ei=YPt9Ub-HGsSD4gToooCoAQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=1001&vpy=245&dur=635&hovh=225&hovw=225&tx=126&ty=109&page=7&tbnh=135&tbnw=127&ndsp=40&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:200,i:43&biw=1366&bih=681


----------



## austriacarp (29. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Und was hast du dann damit vor?


Das Einsinken der Stützte zu verhindern um weiterfahren zu können


----------



## rebirth (29. April 2013)

Ich hätte da zu viel angst das rohr zu verkratzen


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. April 2013)

Bzw. den Staubabstreifer oder die Überwurf Mutter zu zerdengeln. 

Wenn man das als Widerlager benutz, dann wird wohl die Kolbenstange und der Staubabstreifer bei der Aktion Rückfahrt in die Fritten gehen. Dann hat sich die Sache mit Reparatur auf Kulanz oder Gewährleistung auf jeden Fall erledigt. 
Ob dieser Begrenzungs-Ring, der den neueren Stützen beiliegt auf der Kolbenstange keine Spuren hinterlässt wenn man da mit vollem Gewicht drauf nach Hause reitet möchte ich auch bezweifeln.


----------



## Stevensf9 (29. April 2013)

Wenn ich den Begrenzungs-Ring nutze (was ich nicht tue...), lastet dann da nicht auch das volle Gewicht drauf? Dann müsste der "Rest" der Stützde das doch aber abkönnen, oder?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. April 2013)

Ich hab den Ring noch nie gesehen. Die Staubdichtung ist auf jeden Fall höher als die Überwurfmutter. Ob die Dichtung das Quetschen mitmacht? 
Und ob der Ring ohne bleibende Spuren auf der Kolbenstange fixiert werden kann? Ich würde da erst mal mein Zweifel anmelden wollen. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (29. April 2013)

Bei der Staubdichtung kann man ja nur die Feder beschädigen die wird einfach nach oben geschoben Rohrschellen haben innen und auf der Seite einen Gummi da wird auf der Stützte selbst auch nichts beschädigt.


----------



## Stevensf9 (30. April 2013)

Mein Enduro-Collar sieht aber deutlich anders aus. Das ist einfach ein Stück Alu zum Aufklappen und festschrauben. Die Kanten sind recht "spitz", gummiert ist da nix...


----------



## austriacarp (30. April 2013)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Mein Enduro-Collar sieht aber deutlich anders aus. Das ist einfach ein Stück Alu zum Aufklappen und festschrauben. Die Kanten sind recht "spitz", gummiert ist da nix...


Darum nehme ich eine Schlauchklemme für 70 cent und keinen spezial Teil von Rock Shox für 15


----------



## Stevensf9 (30. April 2013)

Ok, das macht Sinn. Ich habe den ja nicht extra gekauft, der war dabei. Den habe ich gleich wieder abmontiert. Ich bin froh über meine 150 mm und nutze die auch...


----------



## un1e4shed (27. Juni 2013)

Sagt mal, wie hängt ihr euer Bike mit Reverb in den Sessellift ein? Eingefahren oder Ausgefahren?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Juni 2013)

Gar nicht. Wenn ich Park fahre dann kommt da eine robuste normale Stütze rein. 
Wenn es nicht anders geht, dann auf jeden Fall ausgefahren. 
Wenn's regelmäßig sein muss, dann würde ich mir eine Reep Schnur- Schlaufe machen, mit der ich das Bike direkt mit dem Rahmen Einhängen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Gar nicht. Wenn ich Park fahre dann kommt da eine robuste normale Stütze rein.
> .





Puh, solche Sätze hören sich in meinen Ohren....in meinen Leseaugen immer wieder schrecklich an

G.


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2013)

der jörg ist üüüüüberall... gibts ja net!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> der jörg ist üüüüüberall... gibts ja net!



Ich hab seit Jahren alle Telestützenthreads abboniert

G.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Puh, solche Sätze hören sich in meinen Ohren....in meinen Leseaugen immer wieder schrecklich an
> 
> G.


 ich pass mich wahrscheinlich zu sehr dem DDD Slang an


> Wenn ich im Park unterwegs bin, dann kommt statt der teuren Reverb eine preisgünstige und robuste, normal Alu-Stütze ans Bike.


Besser ?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> ich pass mich wahrscheinlich zu sehr dem DDD Slang an
> 
> Besser ?



Ahhh, nene paßt schoh. Ich hab mit meinen Satz, den Satz in dem Beitrag über deinen Beitrag gemeint, weil ich bin ja auch ganz deiner Meinung, was Telestützen direkt an Liften zu befestigen angeht.

G.


----------



## sharky (7. Juli 2013)

hallo zusammen,

meine reverb "wackelt" auch. nicht annähernd so wie im lexle video. aber wenn man den sattel vor und zurück zieht sieht man es an dem deutlich. an der oberen buchse merkt man auch, dass da ein paar zehntel mm spiel sind.

es ist mitten in der saison und ich frag mich: einschicken oder nicht?

das spiel merke ich beim fahren nicht und etwas spiel haben die dinger IMHO meist alle. oder gibt es hier leute, deren reverb über lange zeit spielfrei bleibt was der beweis wäre, dass meine nicht so richtig tut, wie sie will?


----------



## austriacarp (7. Juli 2013)

Wenn du e beim fahren nicht merkst dann lass es so. Ich habe 3 von den Dingern und die wackeln alle ein wenig stört aber nicht im geringsten.


----------



## sharky (7. Juli 2013)

danke 

das bestätigt meine einschätzung


----------



## Winky (7. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe 2 neue Räder mit Reverb, beide wackelnden von Anfang an und verrichten ihren Dienst bis jetzt perfekt.


----------



## AlBirdy (7. Juli 2013)

Ups, hab das Video erst geschaut nachdem ich abgestimmt habe.
Nein, meine (2013er 150er Stealth) wackelt nicht so, allerdings gibt es minimales seitliches Spiel, sprich man kann den Sattel nach links und rechts drehen. Man sieht es nicht, aber merkt es, beim Fahren jedoch völlig unerheblich.

Dennoch, nie wieder Reverb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the snakebite (17. Juli 2013)

Also ich fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr ein Canyon Nerve AM 7 mit einer ich denke 2011er Reverb und trotz einigen harten Touren und vielen vielen Trails wackelt bei meiner Stütze noch rein garnichts  Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.

@ AlBirdy: Warum nie wieder Reverb?


----------



## Jan_1968 (20. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, der Thread hier ist nicht ganz tot...

Meine Reverb (Bj.2013) hat rund 1300km runter, und erst jetzt hat sie seitliches (Dreh-) und auch vorne-hinten Spiel. Anfangs hatte sie absolut minimales seitliches Spiel, was aber völlig unerheblich war, fühlte sich lediglich so an, als hätte man den Sattel nicht ganz festgezogen in der Sattelklemmung. Nach vorne-hinten konnte ich sie gar nicht bewegen (bzw. hatte ich anfangs nicht getestet.)
Die Drehbewegung seitlich wäre so schlimm gar nicht (max 1-2mm), aber im Popometer (wie im Post #350 ) beschrieben, merkt man bei "unruhiger" Fahrweise, wie der Sattel links und rechts mechanisch an einen Anschlag kommt (nicht hörbar). 
Kann mir jemand erklären, wie der rechts-links Anschlag bzw. Verdrehschutz in der Sattelstütze überhaupt funktioniert? Aus Bildern, Filmen und der Explosionszeichnung erschließt sich mir das nicht ganz. Sind dafür die drei "lose" eingebetteten kleinen Stangen zuständig? 
Laufen diese wie Nut und Feder in Führungen?

Noch habe ich Garantie, scheue mich (noch) nur wegen der Wartezeit, die Sattelstütze einzuschicken.

Gruß Jan


----------



## rebirth (20. September 2013)

Was für ne wartezeit? Garantie über sportimport abwickeln und fertig... Dauert in der regel keine woche.


----------



## der-Roman (20. September 2013)

die Wartezeiten bei SI sind wirklich kurz!

Nur mal so nebenbei eine blöde Frage.
Auf eine neu gekaufte Reverb bestehen ja 2 Jahre Garantie.
Wenn nun nach 1,5 Jahren die Reverb bei SI auf Garantie getauscht wird und dann nach 1 weiterem Jahr (also nach mehr als 2 Jahren nach dem eigentlichem Kauf) wieder kaputt geht, besteht dann immer noch Garantieanspruch?
Oder endet bei RockShox die Garantie auch nach 2 jahren wenn sie kostenfrei getauscht wurde? Oder verlängert sich die Garantiezeit?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. September 2013)

Oh Gott, Da frag die Verbraucherberatung. 
Sei froh das SI in vielen Fällen so kulant ist. Die machen aus Kulanzgründen viel mehr als sie müssten.


----------



## rebirth (20. September 2013)

wenn sich die garantie verlängern würde, würde ich grundsätzlich vor ende der garantie irgendwas reklamieren um ein neues teil und neue garantie zu bekommen...


----------



## Rüssel__ (22. September 2013)

Hab grad beim Werkstatt ausmisten noch was für die Reverb entdeckt....
Bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## rebirth (22. September 2013)

Was willst denn dafür?

Jemand zufällig nen plan ob es "dichtungen" für den trigger gibt? Meiner sifft öl und ich darf deswegen oft entlüften..


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. September 2013)

Such mal bei www.gabelprofi.de auf der Seite, oder Ruf den Andy gleich direkt an. Kenne kaum einen der das Ersatzteil Sortiment der SRAM Gruppe besser gelistet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spoogel (24. September 2013)

Hab ´ne 2012-er Reverb (kein Stealth) und sie wackelt in keinster Weise auch nur ansatzweise. Egal in welcher Position vermittelt sie das Gefühl, dass es sich um ein handelsübliches Sitzrohr handelt.


----------



## TitusLE (26. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was für ne wartezeit? Garantie über sportimport abwickeln und fertig... Dauert in der regel keine woche.



Also direkt zu SI einschicken und nicht erst zum Händler bei dem ich sie gekauft habe?
Meine hat auch merkliches Spiel und der Besitzer des Fahrradladens bei dem ich wg. anderer Dinge war, hat das, ohne dass ich es erwähnt habe, angesprochen. 
Garantie ist noch ein Monat drauf.
Erschreckend finde ich dabei, dass ich in den zwei Jahren vielleicht 4 Monate mit der Stütze unterwegs war. Keine gute Quote


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. September 2013)

Das Wackeln meiner Stütze wurde aufgrund eines verschlissenen Bushings in der grossen Überwurf- Mutter(Top-Cap) verursacht, die den Abschluss des äusseren Rohrs bildet.
Das Gleitlager ist da aber leider nicht in der Mutter verpresst,  man benötigt also eine neue Überwurf- Mutter.


----------



## TitusLE (26. September 2013)

Schön, wenn das so einfach zu reparieren ist.
Da ich noch in der Garantiezeit liege, soll das aber lieber SI machen


----------



## rebirth (26. September 2013)

Jo, am besten, mit rechnung zu SI.


----------



## duc-mo (28. September 2013)

Hier steckt ja wohl die geballte Kompetenz zum Thema Reverb, deshalb verzichte ich mal auf nen eigenen Thread.

Ich habe heute an einer Felsstufe nen Purzelbaum gemacht und Bremshebel und Reverb Remote abgerissen. 

Jetzt frage ich mich was ich für die Reparatur des Remotes an Teilen und eventuellem "Spezialwerkzeug" brauche. Bei Mountainbikes.net hab ich einen Kit gefunden, aber der ist unverschämt teuer. Gibts den Bolzen samt Kunststoffring irgendwo einzeln und vor allem günstiger? Und gibts für die Reparatur vielleicht irgendwo nen Tutorial, ich werd ja sicher nicht der erste sein dem das passiert ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (28. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was für ne wartezeit? Garantie über sportimport abwickeln und fertig... Dauert in der regel keine woche.



kannich nur bestätigen. schnell und unkompliziert.

habe bereits die Dritte! die passt aber jetzt


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. September 2013)

kostet anscheinend wirklich 95 Euro!

fürs anbringen musst du kein schraubendoktor sein ;-)

brauchst lediglich einen Gabelschlüssel zum Leitung abschrauben dann die Neue drauf und dann mit dem Bleeding Kit entlüften bzw. füllen der Leitung.

Es gibt  im youtube einige filmchen dafuer:
ein Link:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsRlj_JJ8t0"]Reverb remote system bleed - YouTube[/nomedia]



duc-mo schrieb:


> Hier steckt ja wohl die geballte Kompetenz zum Thema Reverb, deshalb verzichte ich mal auf nen eigenen Thread.
> 
> Ich habe heute an einer Felsstufe nen Purzelbaum gemacht und Bremshebel und Reverb Remote abgerissen.
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich was ich für die Reparatur des Remotes an Teilen und eventuellem "Spezialwerkzeug" brauche. Bei Mountainbikes.net hab ich einen Kit gefunden, aber der ist unverschämt teuer. Gibts den Bolzen samt Kunststoffring irgendwo einzeln und vor allem günstiger? Und gibts für die Reparatur vielleicht irgendwo nen Tutorial, ich werd ja sicher nicht der erste sein dem das passiert ist...


----------



## duc-mo (28. September 2013)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> kostet anscheinend wirklich 95 Euro!



Den gesamten Remote Hebel wollte ich nicht tauschen 
Mir geht es nur um die Teile auf dem rechten Bild und die sind mit etwa 40â¬ ja auch schon recht teuer...


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. September 2013)

hab das hier gefunden, aber das kennst du sicher schon:

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/ersatzteile.cfm?gnr=145

ich müsst nachsehen, ob ich noch welche hab...was zahlst freiwillig? ;-)

und welche seite bräuchtest du?

oder:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/RockShox-Rev...400479789739?pt=US_Brakes&hash=item5d3e74a2ab


----------



## duc-mo (28. September 2013)

Das sind genau die Teile die ich oben auch schon verlinkt habe. Da sind aber ein paar Sachen dabei, die ich eigentlich gar nicht brauche und ich hoffe, dass ich da irgendwie günstiger ran komme...


----------



## der-Roman (28. September 2013)

die 40â¬ musst leider ausgeben fÃ¼r das "Button Kit"
Musst aber schauen das du den richtigen nimmst. Aber 2013er Modell ists ein anderes Kit.
Ich musste das auch schon tauschen wegen Sturzbruch... hatte das gleich mit nem "Bike"Abbo incl 40â¬ Bike-Components Gutschein kombiniert 




Der Hebel ist aber auch eine Art "Sollbruchstelle"
Klar die kÃ¶nnten das aus stabilerem Material machen... aber dann verbiegt es und man kann den Hebel trotzdem nicht mehr nutzen.
Anders rum kÃ¶nnten sie das Kit mit den popelig wenigen Teilen auch gÃ¼nstiger machen.


----------



## duc-mo (28. September 2013)

Wie funktioniert die Reparatur?


----------



## kantn-manuel (29. September 2013)

aus einem anderen Forum

http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/rockshox-reverb-button-repair

Underneath the lever clamp you'll see a small wire 'bar'.Lever this up  and remove with a small flat headed screwdriver (its 'U' shaped).The  reverb button can now be removed (with cover).


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2013)

@kantn-manuel hast so nen "hebel" rumliegen? Brauch auch, mal wieder, nen neuen...


----------



## kantn-manuel (29. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert die Reparatur?



so wie ich das sehe musst du die Klammer lösen (herausziehen) und die sache ist frei. siehe Photo ( links neben der 14)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (29. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_kantn-manuel_ hast so nen "hebel" rumliegen? Brauch auch, mal wieder, nen neuen...



.... aufgrunddessen ich eine weisse Leitung gekauft hatte, habe ich beim einschicken der Reverb immer die Remote runtergeschraubt...

habe 2 Rechte

bei meiner Frau hatte ich auch eine Rechte Remote, hab sie aber links montiert (seitenverkehrt).....somit ist sie auch geschützt vor Stürzen

und die o-ringe einfach abmessen und googlen, die kosten eigentlich gar nichts


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2013)

Ich bräuchte eigentlich nur den knopf für die erste, für die zweite die ringe.


----------



## kantn-manuel (29. September 2013)

das brauchst du?

weiter zerlegen will ichs nicht, da ich glaube, dass sonst der Dichtring kaputt geht
den Betätigungsknopf kannst alleine haben.

Wie gesagt, den Dichtring möchte ich nicht runter nehmen


----------



## kantn-manuel (29. September 2013)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> so wie ich das sehe musst du die Klammer lösen (herausziehen) und die sache ist frei. siehe Photo ( links neben der 14)



gerade gemacht. sehr einfach. Diese Klammer einfach mit einem Schraubendreher (Schlitz) herausziehen....vorsicht springt dann raus.

mit einer Kombizange wieder einsetzen
kein Problem


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2013)

Ich brauch genau das teil. Preis bitte per pn


----------



## duc-mo (29. September 2013)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> so wie ich das sehe musst du die Klammer lösen (herausziehen) und die sache ist frei. siehe Photo ( links neben der 14)



Hab ich inzwischen auch raus bekommen. Einfacher gehts echt nicht!


----------



## duc-mo (29. September 2013)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> bei meiner Frau hatte ich auch eine Rechte Remote, hab sie aber links montiert (seitenverkehrt).....somit ist sie auch geschützt vor Stürzen



Ist dir die Position nicht arg weit innen? Hätte ich zwei Bikes ohne Umwerfer und nicht nur eins, dann würde ich auch genau so rumfahren, denn die Position ist ideal.


----------



## kantn-manuel (29. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ist dir die Position nicht arg weit innen? Hätte ich zwei Bikes ohne Umwerfer und nicht nur eins, dann würde ich auch genau so rumfahren, denn die Position ist ideal.



für meine frau ist das nicht so schlimm, die fährt nicht so extremes Gelände, für sie ist es eher ein psychisches Sicherheitsgefühl beim bergabfahren die Sattelstütze drinnen zu haben.....und dafuer reicht die Position


----------



## biker-wug (29. September 2013)

Aber bei der montage vorsichtig sein, ich hab damals die Klammer ohne Probleme rausbekomen, neuen Hebel reingesteckt, knack, war er schon abgebrochen. Aber das wurde dann auf Kulanz übernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (14. Oktober 2013)

Noch jemand ne Idee wo man den Hebel günstig her bekommt?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Oktober 2013)

Da das Ding recht sturzgefährdet ist wirst du das wohl seltenst gebraucht bekommen. 
Der Gabelprofi.de ist immer eine gute Referenz bei SRAM Ersatzteilen.


----------



## valmal86 (24. Oktober 2013)

Also... ich hab gestern ne neue Reverb bekommen und der Kopf hat wenn man am Sattel wackelt (dreht) ein bisschen Spiel. Kann man das easy beheben oder muss sie wieder zurück?


----------



## TitusLE (24. Oktober 2013)

Meine ist letzte Woche zurückgekommen. SI hat sie laut beiliegendem Lieferschein auf Kulanz (?) getauscht.
 @valmal
Meine neue Stütze hat auch etwas seitliches Spiel. Das ist wohl normal.


----------



## duc-mo (25. Oktober 2013)

Hab heute versucht den gebrochenen Hebel des Remotes zu tauschen. Ich habe einen kompletten Remote Hebel (links) gekauft und wollte die defekten Teile einfach an meinem rechten Hebel austauschen. Leider musste ich feststellen, das RS den Durchmesser von Dichtung und Kolbenstange vergrößert hat. Die Teile passen definitiv nicht rein. Irgendwann zwischen Oktober 11 und November 12 gabs da wohl eine Umstellung (die Daten sind auf den Teilen aufgedruckt)...

Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich übergangsweise bis ich die korrekten Teile habe, den 2012er Hebel an meiner 2011er Stütze verwenden kann? Gibts dazu Erfahrungen???


----------



## austriacarp (25. Oktober 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich übergangsweise bis ich die korrekten Teile habe, den 2012er Hebel an meiner 2011er Stütze verwenden kann? Gibts dazu Erfahrungen???


Weiß nicht was da anders sein soll einfach einbauen was soll da schief gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (25. Oktober 2013)

Der Kolbendurchmesser ist größer, also wird mehr Öl pro Hub verschoben. Ich kann mir ja eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass es ein Problem gibt, aber ich wollte trotzdem mal nachfragen ob es dazu vielleicht offizielle Aussagen von RS gibt die ich nicht gefunden habe...


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt ne a und b version. Ist aber eher 12 / 13, nicht 11 / 12.


----------



## duc-mo (25. Oktober 2013)

Der Kolben ist bei meiner Neuen trotzdem dicker und paßt nicht in den alten Remotehebel. 

Die Reverb lief bis zu meinem Crash perfekt und ich habe sie nie entlüften müssen. Jetzt beim Entlüften stoße ich offensichtlich an meine Grenzen. Nach dem Entlüften ist immernoch irgendwo Luft drin und die Stütze gibt bei Belastung ein paar Millimeter nach... Ich hab die Stütze jetzt drei mal entlüftet und das "Federn" wird einfach nicht weniger... 

Irgendjemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Trust2k (26. Oktober 2013)

Mit dem Federn hört sich aber nicht Luft in der Leitung an.

Überprüf mal den Luftdruck in der Reverb.

Wenn die Leitung falsch entlüftet wäre, würde sie zu langsam oder gar nicht auslösen, aber ein leichtes einfedern hat nix mit der Leitung zu tun.


----------



## duc-mo (26. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich inzwischen auch rausgefunden. Ist vermutlich eine Dichtung hinüber... Ich frage mich nur, warum mir das vorher nicht aufgefallen ist... Luftdruck paßt den hab ich als erstes kontrolliert.


----------



## Sch4f (21. November 2013)

Kleiner Tipp beim Einkürzen hat bei mir auch ohne entlüften geklappt. Mit nem Teppichmesser und nem Seitenschneider 

1. Wie in der Anleitung demontieren.
2. Schlauch hab ich mit dem Cutter sauber geschnitten.
3. Von Hand so kräftig es eben mit der Hand geht ansetzen.
4. ISOLIERBAND UM DEN SCHLAUCH Wickeln *etwas dicker darfs schon sein*
5. Seitenschneider (hatte keine Kombizange) auf dem ISOBand ansetzten und schön wie in der Videoanleitung reindrehen.
6. Iso-Band wieder abwickeln.
7. Fertsch...


----------



## rebirth (21. November 2013)

Für was soll das isoband sein?


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Für was soll das isoband sein?


Um Macken oder einschnitte an der Leitung zu vermeiden  Tipp ich mal drauf .Weil ich hab se mitner Kombizange ,nach dem kürzen,draufgemacht und die Leitung sieht in dem Bereich dann schon was vermackt aus


----------



## rebirth (21. November 2013)

Hmm okay.. ;-)


----------



## Sch4f (21. November 2013)

verzeihung das ich den sinn nicht dazu geschrieben habe... genau dafür... das die Leitung heile bleibt...


und so eine Grütze ich musste komischerweise nach 30min auf einmal doch entlüften.... seeeehrr merkwürdig... aber egal, ging relativ flott..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. November 2013)

Oft passierts auch das du nach der ersten fahrt nochma rann musst.. aber wie du schon sagst, geht ja flott


----------



## Sch4f (21. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Oft passierts auch das du nach der ersten fahrt nochma rann musst.. aber wie du schon sagst, geht ja flott



Naja war bisschen dubios... hat alle funktioniert nach dem kürzen... und dann wollte ich grad losfahren und die Reverb hochfahren.... und ähhh geht nix... hab dann mal von hand gezogen an der Stütze und die ging wieder zurück... ;( wie ein Unterdruck.......

Und dann wieder retour...Reparieren... hab dann ewig nach der 2ten Schraube an der Reverb gesucht für die 2te Spritze... bis ich dann ne gescheite Anleitung im Internet gefunden habe, da musste ich dann nur am Hebel entlüften.... (scheiss Schweinerei) ;P

Das Zeug stinkt ecklig... egal... fertsch und gut... ;P


----------



## ms303 (21. November 2013)

Mal was anderes:

Meine Reverbs wackeln nicht.

Aber ich habe gestern durch Zufall festgestellt,  dass bei meiner Reverb am Remedy die Verstellung am Hebel so gar nix bringt.

Egal,  wohin die gedreht ist,  die Reverb schnellt mit einer Geschwindigkeit nach draussen,  dass man echt auf seine Weichteile aufpassen muss. 

Es gibt auch quasi einen guten Knall,  wenn die Reverb an den Anschlag kommt.

Am Anfang fand ich das nur gut, dass sie so schnell ist, aber mittlerweile mache ich mir Gedanken um die Haltbarkeit der Stütze, wenn die so gegen den Anschlag knallt.

Was machen? 

Reklamieren?

Garantie ist ja noch drauf (Bike ist keine 3 Monate alt)...

Bei der Reverb an meinem Canyon ist das alles nicht so.

Die Verstellung funktioniert dort einwandfrei,  aber dafür  sie ist um einiges langsamer als am Remedy.

Hab aber irgendwie wenig Lust (und kaum Zeit), das ganze Rad dafür zum Händler nach Bochum zu bringen.

Eure Meinungen bzw. Tipps?

Danke...


----------



## rebirth (21. November 2013)

Hast du ne 13er? Die ist schneller als die 12er


----------



## ms303 (21. November 2013)

Da es ein 13er Remedy ist,  gehe ich davon aus, dass es eine 13er Reverb ist.

Aber das die Geschwindigkeitsverstellung am Lenker absolut keine Wirkung hat, dürfte ja wohl nicht normal sein, oder?


----------



## rebirth (21. November 2013)

Muss ich ma guggn. Hab meine 13er seit kurzem.


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. November 2013)

@Ms hast du die die Silberene adjust Schraube Probiert ?? denn über die haste ja die Regulierung 







Bei Ks kann man eher was übern Druck machen um die Power zu regulieren ... 

Ne andere Möglichkeit ,schon mal das Schlauchsystem entlüftet ??


----------



## rebirth (22. November 2013)

Die 13er hat ne schwarze schraube und ist halt einfach sehr viel schneller als die ältere


----------



## ms303 (22. November 2013)

Richtig, die ist schwarz.

Aber trotzdem muss man doch die Geschwindigkeit darüber regeln können, egal ob die 13er jetzt grundsätzlich schneller als die 12er ist, oder nicht.

Bei mir hat das keine Auswirkung, wenn ich die Schraube verstelle.

Das Ding kommt so schnell da raus und knallt an den Anschlag, das ist unfassbar..

Egal, ob voll Minus oder Plus.

Und darum geht´s mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (22. November 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Richtig, die ist schwarz.
> 
> Aber trotzdem muss man doch die Geschwindigkeit darüber regeln können, egal ob die 13er jetzt grundsätzlich schneller als die 12er ist, oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Stimmt son bissl Klötenklatscher-Style hats schon ;P....


----------



## duc-mo (22. November 2013)

Ich würde zunächst mal den Remote entlüften. Gut möglich, dass das System "überfüllt" ist und der Einsteller keine Wirkung haben kann...

Zum Unterschied zwischen Modelljahr 12 (silber) und 13 (schwarz) sollte man noch erwähnen, das der Betätiger bzw. die Dichtung ist beim 13er einen guten Millimeter größer ist. Entsprechend wird mehr Öl transportiert und wenn das System dann noch überfüllt ist, wars das mit der Einstellbarkeit.

ps.: Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen meine 22Monate alte Reverb eingeschickt, weil sie "gefedert" hat. Am Mittwoch hab ich ein Paket von Bike-Discount bekommen mit einer niegelnagelneuen Reverb! Echt super der Service, dass sollte man auch mal erwähnen!!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> ps.: Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen meine 22Monate alte Reverb eingeschickt, weil sie "gefedert" hat.


  Wie meinste das ?? Etwa so das beim Aufsitzen die Reverb nen juten cm nachgibt ?? Was mir auch auffiel is das der Sprengring im Auslauf schon am Gammeln is


----------



## austriacarp (22. November 2013)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Wie meinste das ?? Etwa so das beim Aufsitzen die Reverb nen juten cm nachgibt ?? Was mir auch auffiel is das der Sprengring im Auslauf schon am Gammeln is


Wie sieht ein Sprengring aus der am Gammeln ist


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. November 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Wie sieht ein Sprengring aus der am Gammeln ist


So !


----------



## austriacarp (22. November 2013)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> So !


Das ist ein Seegering nimm ihn raus putze den Rost runter und fette ihn ordentlich ein dann hält er die nächsten 20 Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (22. November 2013)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Wie meinste das ?? Etwa so das beim Aufsitzen die Reverb nen juten cm nachgibt ??



Genau so wars bei mir...


----------



## ms303 (22. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich würde zunächst mal den Remote entlüften. Gut möglich, dass das System "überfüllt" ist und der Einsteller keine Wirkung haben kann...
> 
> Zum Unterschied zwischen Modelljahr 12 (silber) und 13 (schwarz) sollte man noch erwähnen, das der Betätiger bzw. die Dichtung ist beim 13er einen guten Millimeter größer ist. Entsprechend wird mehr Öl transportiert und wenn das System dann noch überfüllt ist, wars das mit der Einstellbarkeit.
> 
> ps.: Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen meine 22Monate alte Reverb eingeschickt, weil sie "gefedert" hat. Am Mittwoch hab ich ein Paket von Bike-Discount bekommen mit einer niegelnagelneuen Reverb! Echt super der Service, dass sollte man auch mal erwähnen!!!



Ich werde da wohl gar nix selber dran machen.

Weder habe ich ein Entlüftungs-Kit, noch das nötige Wissen.

Und zur Zeit keine Lust und Zeit, mir dieses Wissen anzueignen.

Werde doch mal den Händler kontaktieren.

Wofür hab ich denn bei einem Händler gekauft?

Genau für solche Fälle... 

Und die haben es ja anscheinend auch verbockt:

Schließlich haben die die Leitung ja bei der Übergabe-Inspektion gekürzt.

Auch wenn es dann doch Zeit in Anspruch nimmt...


----------



## duc-mo (22. November 2013)

Völlig legitim... Ich mach sowas halt selbst, aber der Händler macht das auch.

Hinweg, Problembeschreibung, Rückweg, Warten, Hinweg, Abholen und Rückweg kosten halt mehr Zeit als einmal die Reverb in 20min zu entlüftet, wenn man das Entlüftungsset und passendes Öl hat...


----------



## ms303 (22. November 2013)

Hab ich aber nicht...

Werde es natürlich vorher telefonisch abklären, damit es so gemacht wird, dass ich darauf warten kann (wenn möglich).

Du sagst ja selbst, dass es an sich kein Akt ist und nicht lange dauert.

In der Zwischenzeit kann man dann doch etwas klönen und vielleicht mal die "Neuheiten" probe fahren. 

Ich denke mal, so werde ich das machen.


----------



## sharky (24. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Die 13er hat ne schwarze schraube und ist halt einfach sehr viel schneller als die ältere



ich hab eine 13er im remedy und "sehr schnell" ist die nicht. nicht so schnell, dass sie anschlägt. und die verstellung der geschwindigkeit funktioniert auch. im fall wie beschrieben stimmt was nicht. da muss er nach schauen.


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2013)

ich sag ja auch nur das ich 2 13er habe und die sackrisch schnell sind, im vergleich zu den 12ern  ob die verstellung funzt kann ich net sagen, ich habs immer auf topspeed.


----------



## austriacarp (27. November 2013)

Bei mir sind im Moment alle 2 Reverb im Arsch die eine Sinkt 1cm ein weiß jemand genau welche Dichtung da kapput ist? Und bei der anderen die im Sommer noch funktioniert hat funktioniert der Remote nicht mehr geht ganz zäh wieder raus und die Stütze bewegt sich nicht. Denke das das auch mit der Temperatur zu tun hat und werde die Stütze mal entlüften oder hat diesbezüglich jemand anere Erfahrungen?


----------



## rebirth (27. November 2013)

Hmm. Entlüften könnte bei fall 2 helfen.


----------



## ms303 (27. November 2013)

Schon mal den Luftdruck bei Nr. 2 geprüft?

War bei meiner 2012 er am Nerve auch so, dass sie nicht mehr richtig raus gefahren ist.

Pumpe angesetzt: weit weniger als 100 PSI drauf gewesen.

Aufgepumpt und gut war's..


----------



## austriacarp (27. November 2013)

Nr 2 habe ich gerade entlüftet funktioniert wieder federt aber auch ganz leicht ein ca 3-5mm damit kann ich aber leben. Ist nur komisch das sie das im Sommer als ich sie zuletzt verwendet habe nicht gemacht hat. Tippe mal das das an der Temperatur liegt vielleicht ist auch irgendwo minimal Luft drinnen. Die Nr 1 was 1 bis 1,5 cm einfedert werde ich morgen mal in der Mittagspause in der Firma zerlegen den Heute ist mir schon zu kalt in den Griffeln (unbeheizte Werkstatt) Gebe euch dann Bescheid wenn ich den Fehler gefunden habe. Die Nr 1 dürfte aber generell eine Montagsstütze sein habe ich schon minimum 5 mal zerlegt und O Ringe ersetzt 3 mal sogar den gleichen auch schon verschieden ORinge und einen Originalen verwendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. November 2013)

Und einschicken bei sportimport kommt nicht in frage?


----------



## austriacarp (27. November 2013)

Nein repariere alles selbst außerdem ist sie gebraucht und 3 jahre alt. Kann aber kein Problem sein den an der Reverb kann man alles selber machen dachte nur das jemand das Problem kenn dan ist es einfacher und ich brauche nicht suchen und alle O Ringe tauschen.


----------



## Symion (28. November 2013)

In Kopf der Stütze ist ein kleiner O-Ring, glaube 4x irgendwas durch den der silberne Stift läuft mit dem die Absenkung angelenkt wird. Der ist zwar richtig fies rein und raus zu bekommen aber wohl meist der Grund für Luft in der Hydraulik.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. November 2013)

Bist du sicher? Ich hätte viel eher vermutet, dass sich Luft am inneren kolben vorbei ins Öl  drückt. So wie bei den fix Dampfern  wenn sie anfangen zu schlürfen.


----------



## Winky (28. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Hinweg, Problembeschreibung, Rückweg, Warten, Hinweg, Abholen und Rückweg kosten halt mehr Zeit als einmal die Reverb in 20min zu entlüftet, wenn man das Entlüftungsset und passendes Öl hat...




Hallo duc-mo, welches passende Öl benötige ich, und wo bekomm ich es her?

Danke


----------



## kuka.berlin (29. November 2013)

Winky schrieb:


> Hallo duc-mo, welches passende Öl benötige ich, und wo bekomm ich es her?
> 
> Danke



Rock Shox Reverb Oil 2,5wt ~3

Original Entlüftungskit inkl. Öl ~33

Drittanbieter-Entlüftungskit ohne Öl ~12

 Kuka


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. November 2013)

Ob man jetzt im Winter wohl statt des 2.5er Hydraulik (T'schuldigung Gabel)- Öls auch Shimano Mineralöl für die Bremse nehmen kann? 
Nicht in der Leitung, sondern das Öl in der Stütze selber. 

Meine Reverb kommst bei Minus Graden so langsam hoch, das nervt schon gewaltig. Entlüftet ist sie korrekt. Bei normalen Temperaturen geht sie auch vernünftig. 
Oder kann man das Ventil im Stützenkopf selber kalebrieren, so dass es von Hause aus weiter auf macht?


Hat sich da schon jemand mit beschäftigt?


----------



## duc-mo (29. November 2013)

Die Stütze inkl. aller Dichtungen und Kunststoffteile ist für Gabelöl ausgelegt, wenn du da Mineralöl reinkippst, ist auf jeden Fall mal die Garantie flöten gegangen. Ob die genannten Teile das andere Öl vertragen ist ungewiss...

Ist der Einsteller am Remote komplett auf "+ Speed"?
Kann es sein, dass du zu wenig Öl im Remotekreislauf hast?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. November 2013)

Ich hab die Stütze jetzt 3 Jahre, Schon mehrfach entlüftet (Die Stütze und die Remote) 
nur den Kopf hab ich bisher noch nicht zerlegt. Die 2. Reverb aus 2012 läuft deutlich besser. 
Meine Frage nach dem Kalibrieren des Ventils im Kopfes kommt nicht von ungefähr.
Das Öl für die  Shimano Bremsen ist vom Prinzip her auch nur Hydrauliköl, genau  wie Gabel- oder Dämpfer- Öl auch. Nur das im Gabel- Öl wahrscheinlich noch Entschäumer enthalten sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (29. November 2013)

Die O Ringe sind Öl resistent das ist egal ob das Gabelöl oder mineralöl ist.


----------



## Totoxl (11. Februar 2014)

Ich habe auch das Problem ds sie sich ca. 1cm reindrücken lässt, woran hat es denn jetzt bei dir gelegen @austriacarp ?


----------



## austriacarp (12. Februar 2014)

O Ring bei Gewinde der Einschraubbuchse (SW23)kaputt


----------



## Totoxl (12. Februar 2014)

Danke, ich habe jetzt auch deinen Thread gefunden. Meine ist erst ein Jahr alt und ich habe den Shop mal angeschrieben. Mal schauen was die sagen.


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2014)

Schick sie zu sportimport. Geht schneller als die email antwort vom shop


----------



## Totoxl (13. Februar 2014)

Karton+Liebesbrief+Rechnung und ab gehts? Ich musste bislang noch nie etwas Reklamieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (13. Februar 2014)

Joa. Vieleicht noch kurz telefonisch mit si abklären ob es ok ist. Nicht das 4 wochen betriebsurlaub sind


----------



## Totoxl (13. Februar 2014)

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## der-Roman (13. Februar 2014)

direkt zu SI schicken mit Rechnungskopie und kurze Fehlerbeschreibung.
Hatte ich erst vor kurzem gemacht.
Dienstags losgeschickt, Freitag neue Reverb in den Händen gehalten.
Hatte aber vorher eine email an SI geschrieben ob entlüften hilft oder einschicken.
eMail Antwort hatte ich binnen 2h


----------



## Gonzo0815 (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Brauche mal kurz eine Erleuchtung.
Hab zwar quergelesen, aber nicht alle Antworten gefunden.
Service für die Reverb steht an, die Videos kenn ich bereits und soweit ist mir klar was zu tun ist.
Aber ein paar Fragen tun sich auf.

1. Passt das Entlüftungskit der Avid Bremsen auch für die Reverb
2. Das große Servicekit für die 2012er ist doch das A1, kann ich irgendwo (Seriennummer) das BJ Prüfen?
3. Brauch ich unbedingt das ganze Reverb Werkzeug (IFB usw.) oder gibts da andere Möglichkeiten?

Bitte, danke!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Februar 2014)

1. Ja, musst du aber gut reinigen damit du nicht DOT und Öl vermischt
2. Ja, das Alter ist aus der Seriennummer erkennbar,  Wie genau kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. Frau Google sollte helfen
3. Jein, der grosse Service ist bei weitem nix für Newbies. Das ist echtes Gefrickel, vor allem ohne diese Ölstand Tools. 
Ausserdem äusserste Vorsicht wenn die Stütze schon federt. Dann ist Luftdruck in der Ölkammer. Das kann einem schön um die  Ohren fliegen bei der Demontage.  Ich bin zwar alles andere als ein Sicherheitsfanatiker, aber hier ist mindestens  Schutzbrille, angesagt. Und den Kopf ganz penibel aus der "Schussrichtung" des Kolbens halten. Der kann da u.U. wie ein Projektil raus kommen (Eigene Erfahrung).

Stellt sich nur die Frage ob sich das Rebuild Kit lohnt. meine 2012er war nach ein paar Monaten wieder hin. RS hat auch keine Reparatur mehr angeboten. --> Ex und Hop


----------



## Gonzo0815 (21. Februar 2014)

Dank für die Infos!

zu 3. Also Newbies bin ich nur im Sinne der Reverb. Hab schon ein paar Gabeln offen gehbt für ein Service, also traue ich mir das schon zu 
So detailliert wie die Videos sind kann da eh fast nix schief gehen.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem federn, aber das ist bei mir zum Glück nicht der Fall!
Auszahlen wird sich das Service sicher, hab die Reverb nämlich fast geschenkt bekommen. Sie hat auch nur leichtes Spiel und federt auch nicht. Möchte nur vermeiden dass sie mitten in der Saison dann ausfällt und jetzt ist ja noch genug Zeit zum schrauben.

Sollte sie dann wirklich innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder Spiel bekommen kann ich sie immer noch entsorgen 

Dann werd ich die paar € für die Reverb eigenen Werkzeuge wohl riskieren.

Danke nochmal


----------



## Thebike69 (21. Februar 2014)

Als ich meine Reverb bekam vor 4 Wochen. War Entlüftungsset,Klemme und etwas Werkzeug mit im Karton.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Februar 2014)

Zum Leitung entlüften. Das ist immer dabei.  Hier geht's aber um eine etwas grössere Baustelle.

@Gonzo0815 : "Never touch a running System". Leg dir die Sachen auf die Seite, aber lass die Stütze so wie sie ist, solange sie es tut.


----------



## Gonzo0815 (21. Februar 2014)

Der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen. Naja muss eh erst bestellen und jetzt geht's eh für ein paar Wochen in den Urlaub. Danach dann eine Testfahrt und dann werd ich schauen was ich mach.
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## kuka.berlin (21. Februar 2014)

Gonzo0815 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> 2. Das große Servicekit für die 2012er ist doch das A1, kann ich irgendwo (Seriennummer) das BJ Prüfen?
> 3. Brauch ich unbedingt das ganze Reverb Werkzeug (IFB usw.) oder gibts da andere Möglichkeiten?
> ...



2. Modelljahr: Seriennummer: ersten beiden Zahlen : KW; Dann ein 'T' und dann kommt eine Ziffer für das Jahr 1,2,3,...

Von Außen:
MJ 2011:
- Dichtkopf: silber
- Speed Einstellknopf am Hebel: silber
- Leitungsanschluß an der Stütze: eckiger Gummi

MJ 2011/12:
- Leitungsanschluß an der Stütze: Metallfitting

MJ 2012:
- Dichtkopf: schwarz

MJ 2013:
- überarbeitung des Ventils in der Stütze + neuer Hebel (A2 Version)
- Speed Einstellknopf schwarz

MJ 2014:
- wie 2013

3: Ich hab es ohne das Rock Shox Werkzeug gemacht. Für das IFP Höheneinstellwerkzeug hab ich mir ein Rohr aus einer Kuststofffolie gerollt.

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (21. Februar 2014)

Gonzo0815 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Brauche mal kurz eine Erleuchtung.
> 
> ...



Zum Zusammenbau braucht man das IFP hight tool (oder Selbstbau Alu Rohr 18 x 20 x 100/130), das post bleed tool (oder Selbstbau Alu Rohr 10 x 12 x 60 mit Schlauch ID 10 x 100) und das oil hight tool (oder Spritze zum Aussaugen des Ventilgehäuses). Im Nachgang noch die Remote Leitung entlüften.

Gruß projekt


----------



## Tshikey (21. Februar 2014)

... ich mach's ohne all den kram,

befüllen tue ich zuerst die remote, dreh die stütze dann um
u. befülle diese, schraube zu u. entlüfte die remote nochmals,
da sich der druck in der stütze auch auf das kleine luftpolster
u. damit den druck in der remote auswirkt.

das ifp schiebe ich mit dem zollstock 13 cm tief rein (125-er)
was anderes macht das rohr mit markierung ja auch nicht.

funzt 100-pro, 0 spiel / absacken, gutes ansprechen u. geht
meiner meinung nach auch schneller.


----------



## Elemental (23. Februar 2014)

Blöde Frage: Kann man eigentlich die Reverb Stealth aufpumpen? Wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Gonzo0815 (23. Februar 2014)

Das Ventil bei der Stealth ist unterm Sattel 
250psi wie sonst auch.


----------



## Seppel78 (2. März 2014)

Hallo. 
Ich möchte meine Reverb auch zum Service schicken. So wie sich das bei überfliegen der Beiträge hier raustellt, bleibt wohl nur Sportimport als Ansprech- bzw. Servicepartner. Oder habe ich da irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## chris-2 (2. März 2014)

Hallo,
weiß von euch jemand ob man bei älteren Modellen der Reverb Stealth die Hydraulikkupplung (Connectamajig) nachrüsten kann? Falls ja, wo bekommt man die Teile bzw gibt es einen KIT?


----------



## P3 Killa (2. März 2014)

Hallo,

hoffe das passt hier rein, konnte mit der suche leider nichts finden.
Habe eine Revers Stealth, wurde wegen eines defekts von Sport Import gegen eine neue getauscht. Gestern hatte ich die zweite Ausfahrt mit der neuen Stütze. Jetzt habe ich auf einmal im ausgefahrenen Zustand leichtes Spiel und ein lautes metallisches krachen. Es ist weder der Sattel oder die Befestigung und auch kein Dreck im Sattelrohr. Was kann das sein? Gleich wieder einschicken?


----------



## BlueBandito (2. März 2014)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... ich mach's ohne all den kram,
> 
> befüllen tue ich zuerst die remote, dreh die stütze dann um
> u. befülle diese, schraube zu u. entlüfte die remote nochmals,
> ...



Ich mach das auch so. Ohne Spezialwerkzeug. Beim Entlüften darauf achten, dass die Stellschraube für die Geschwindigkeit ganz raus gedreht ist, also auf ganz langsam steht.


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. März 2014)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß von euch jemand ob man bei älteren Modellen der Reverb Stealth die Hydraulikkupplung (Connectamajig) nachrüsten kann? Falls ja, wo bekommt man die Teile bzw gibt es einen KIT?


Ja, geht .. glaube irgendewas um die 35€ .. Kuplung + Leitung


edit:

43: 11.4318.005.000 Connectamajig Collar Suspension Black - Reverb 21,75€ 
24b: 11.6815.025.030 Hydraulic Hose (2000mm) Kit - Reverb Connectamajig  16,50€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (2. März 2014)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hoffe das passt hier rein, konnte mit der suche leider nichts finden.
> Habe eine Revers Stealth, wurde wegen eines defekts von Sport Import gegen eine neue getauscht. Gestern hatte ich die zweite Ausfahrt mit der neuen Stütze. Jetzt habe ich auf einmal im ausgefahrenen Zustand leichtes Spiel und ein lautes metallisches krachen. Es ist weder der Sattel oder die Befestigung und auch kein Dreck im Sattelrohr. Was kann das sein? Gleich wieder einschicken?



Nochmal einschicken.

Edit: Bedenkt bitte, dass dieses Connectadingsbumms in kaum einen Rahmen reinpasst!


----------



## rebirth (2. März 2014)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> die Hydraulikkupplung (Connectamajig) nachrüsten



das wäre bei der "alten" reverb ein traum!


----------



## chris-2 (2. März 2014)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Ja, geht .. glaube irgendewas um die 35€ .. Kuplung + Leitung
> 43: 11.4318.005.000 Connectamajig Collar Suspension Black - Reverb 21,75€
> 24b: 11.6815.025.030 Hydraulic Hose (2000mm) Kit - Reverb Connectamajig  16,50€



Dank Dir. Werd ich dann mal machen.

Das ich die Leitung nicht zusammen mit dem Anschluss in den Rahmen einschieben ist schon klar. Ich will einfach ne Möglichkeit die Sattelstütze auszubauen, ohne das ich entlüften muss.


----------



## silversurfer66 (6. März 2014)

Ich habe meine "Rock Shox Reverb Remote" als update beim Komplettrad im Mai 2012 gekauft.
Nun fing sie auch an zu "wackeln" und sich von selbst unter leichter Belastung ca. 10mm abzusenken. Der Luftdruck war i.O.
Also ausgebaut und zum Händler gegeben. Dieser hat sie eingeschickt und teilt mir nun mit das der "Service" ca. 70€ kostet.
Ich bin von 2 Jahren Garantieanspruch ausgegangen und somit einen kostenlosen Reparatur.
Liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. März 2014)

Sehr ungewöhnlich. Normalerweise sind die sehr kulant.
Ob die Bei OEM Stützen inzwischen anders reagieren, oder ob den Händler sich den Versandt gut bezahlen lassen will.....
Ruf einfach mal bei SI an und frag  nach wie die sich in deine Fall verhalten.
Wenn den Händler sich da tatsächlich seinen Aufwand  unter deren Deckmantel bezahlen lassen will, dann gibt's dort mit Sicherheit Stoff.


----------



## Kharne (6. März 2014)

Die Garantie gibt der Hersteller und der kann machen was er will. Der ist an nix gebunden, da Garantie freiwillig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silversurfer66 (6. März 2014)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Sehr ungewöhnlich. Normalerweise sind die sehr kulant.
> Ob die Bei OEM Stützen inzwischen anders reagieren, oder ob den Händler sich den Versandt gut bezahlen lassen will.....
> Ruf einfach mal bei SI an und frag  nach wie die sich in deine Fall verhalten.
> Wenn den Händler sich da tatsächlich seinen Aufwand  unter deren Deckmantel bezahlen lassen will, dann gibt's dort mit Sicherheit Stoff.


 
Danke. Die Abwicklung geht über den Großhändler Hartje. Liegt es ggf. daran?


----------



## Kharne (6. März 2014)

Man kann nur spekulieren, ob SI dir das umsonst gemacht hätte.


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2014)

Im thread steht 1000 mal sofort zu SI damit. Jede extrawurst ist selbst schuld, nur meine meinung. Sorry!


----------



## silversurfer66 (6. März 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Im thread steht 1000 mal sofort zu SI damit. Jede extrawurst ist selbst schuld, nur meine meinung. Sorry!


 
Aber der Fachhändler ist doch immer der erste Ansprechpartner. Er hat mir das Teil ja auch verkauft.


----------



## Kharne (6. März 2014)

In den ersten 6 Monaten. Danach machts keinen Unterschied mehr, ob du direkt über den Herstellern gehst oder über den Händler. Ersteres ist idR deutlich schneller und unkomplizierter.


----------



## Totoxl (6. März 2014)

Ich hatte meine Online gekauft und beim Händler reklamiert. Ich habe eine Versandmarke zu gemailt bekommen und die Stütze eingeschickt. 1 1/2 Woche später ist sie wieder da. Nagel neues 2013 Modell, incl. kompletten Zubehör. Besser kann es nicht laufen.


----------



## silversurfer66 (6. März 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Online gekauft und beim Händler reklamiert. Ich habe eine Versandmarke zu gemailt bekommen und die Stütze eingeschickt. 1 1/2 Woche später ist sie wieder da. Nagel neues 2013 Modell, incl. kompletten Zubehör. Besser kann es nicht laufen.


 
wie alt war die Stütze bei deiner Reklamation?


----------



## Totoxl (6. März 2014)

Habe sie gestern wieder bekommen. Gekauft April 2013.


----------



## dwe60 (8. März 2014)

Ich kann die äußerst gute Kulanz von Sportimport nur bestätigen - hatte meine Reverb in  nach 2 1/2 Jahren eingeschickt da sie extremes Spiel hatte - nach 3 Tagen !!! habe ich ohne irgendwelche Diskussionen eine neue bekommen

das nenne ich gelebte Kundenfreundlichkeit


----------



## Groudon (8. März 2014)

Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe.

Ich wollte meine Reverb Jahrgang 2011 wahrscheinlich (silberner Dichtring und Speed-Einsteller) entlüften und habe mich an das Video von Youtube von SRAM gehalten.

Nun ist das Problem, dass ich aber immer wieder Luft im System habe. Also ich stecke erst die Spritze am Einsteller an, dann eine Leere an die Stütze. Dann drücke ich 10x das Fluid hin und her, bis nix mehr an Blasen kommt (es kommen ja komischerweise keine  mehr dann). Dann demontiere ich die spritze an der Stütze und mache den "Hebel-Drück-Test" am Einsteller.

Auch dort kommt nix mehr. Der Speed-Einsteller ist dabei noch auf LANGSAM. Dann soll man ja auf Schnell stellen, wieder 4-5x den Drucktest machen, dann wieder auf langsam stellen und die Spritze am Hebel demontieren und alles wieder zuschrauben.

So. Wenn ich nun aber den Hebel drücke, so fährt er 1x in die Ausgangsposition zurück, nach 5x drücken fährt er keinen Millimeter zurück.


WAS mache ICH denn bitte falsch?!?!?! So ein Mist ey. -.-


Hinzu kommt, dass ich die Stütze ja nur entlüften wollte, weil ich beim belasten der Stütze im Stand gemerkt habe, dass die Stütze minimal einfedert. Das ist doch auch nicht normal.

Ich habe die Stütze aber Ende 2012 gebraucht gekauft. Wenn ich die nun zu SI schicke, da werde ich ja sicherlich nicht um eine Rechnung herumkommen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (9. März 2014)

Wenn die Stütze beim Aufsitzen einfedert dann hat das nix mit Luft in der Remoteleitung/knopf zutun sondern mit Luft im Ölbereich der Stütze selbst. Die Stütze zu entlüften ist allerdings keine Sache von ein paar Minuten. Es ist auch keine schöne Arbeit und sie muß sehr sorgfältig erledigt werden. Du solltest außerdem mal den Luftdruck (250psi) überprüfen.

Wenn du immer wieder Luft in der Leitung hast dann ist evtl. einfach nur die Leitung/Remoteknopf/Anschlüsse undicht oder die Luftblasen kommen einfach nur vom Anschrauben der Spritzen.


----------



## Tshikey (9. März 2014)

und:
luft lässt sich schwer "herausdrücken", aber recht gut herausziehen, also 
unterdruck an einer spritze erzeugen, die andere festhalten u. aufpassen,
dass von dieser keine luft eingezogen wird, also immer genug öl drinnen ist 
u. diese auch senkrecht steht.

ich habe selbst schon zugeschaut wie einer gemeint hat, er hätte alles nach
dem video gemacht u. hat nur öl hin- u. hergeschoben, das kann man tagelang
machen u. bekommt die luft nicht aus dem system.


----------



## Kharne (9. März 2014)

Am Besten macht man das mit 2 Leuten, einer schiebt auf der einen Seite, der andere erzeugt auf der anderen Unterdruck...


----------



## austriacarp (10. März 2014)

Ich habe meine Stützen bis jetzt immer alleine entlüftet für was soll man da einen zweiten brauchen.


----------



## Groudon (10. März 2014)

Das mit dem Ziehen um die Luft herauszuziehen habe ich auch gemacht bzw. wir. Waren ebenfalls zu zweit.

Naja - nach 2h hab ich dann keine Lust mehr gehabt.  Die Stütze ist jetzt auf dem Weg zu SI. Mal sehen ob sie mir helfen können.


----------



## Groudon (13. März 2014)

So - Stütze ist wieder da. Bzw. neue Stütze ist wieder da.

MO losgeschickt, DO (heute) wieder da! Und zwar neues Modell ohne Kosten! Ich bin begeistert!!!


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2014)

Auch ich möchte auf diesem Weg mal ein großes Lob an Sport Import loswerden, meine Reverb auf Grund von schleichendem Luftverlust nach 1,5 Jahren eingeschickt. Montag Morgen habe ich das Paket zu Sport Import losgeschickt und HEUTE! war ein Paket mit Ersatz bei mir.

DAS ist wirklich eine super Werbung für alles was über Sport Import vertrieben wird. So ein Ansprechpartner beeinflusst zumindest bei mir den Kaufentscheid für oder wider ein Produkt massiv.


----------



## Symion (19. März 2014)

Der Service von denen stimmt. Bin jedoch gespannt wie lange die ihre -egal was, du bekommst ne neue Reverb- Einstellung durchhalten bzw. wie lange Rock Shox das mitmacht. Wenn ich mein Umfeld so sehe, dann haben die an uns keine müde Mark verdient. Jeder hat min. 1-2 neue Modelle erhalten, da entwegeder starkes Spiele nach vorne/hinten oder absenken sich eingestellt hat.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (22. März 2014)

Hallo,

heute kam mein neues Radel mit einer Reverb mit 125 mm Hub. Sie hat leichtes seitliches Spiel, ca. 1mm. Ist das bei einem neuen Modell normal oder ein Grund zum einschicken?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (22. März 2014)

Das ist normal


----------



## prof.66 (23. März 2014)

Sagt mal an was kann es liegen das die Reverb nicht mehr komplett ausfährt ?

Ich hab sie entlüftet , Luft sollte also keine mehr drin sein. Ich muss gut ein Viertel des Verstellweges mit der Hand nach oben ziehen
das sie wieder ganz ausgefahren ist.


----------



## Symion (23. März 2014)

Da wird wohl ein Problem mit der Luftfeder/Dämpfung vorliegen. Dafür muss sie zerlegt werden.


----------



## Tshikey (23. März 2014)

oder einfach nur die sattelklemme zu fest angezogen?


----------



## prof.66 (23. März 2014)

Symion schrieb:


> Da wird wohl ein Problem mit der Luftfeder/Dämpfung vorliegen. Dafür muss sie zerlegt werden.



Hmm das muss wohl dann jemand machen der ahnung von hat.



Tshikey schrieb:


> oder einfach nur die sattelklemme zu fest angezogen?



Das hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört, aber werde es gleich mal Testen

Edit: an der Sattelklemme liegt es nicht.


----------



## Groudon (23. März 2014)

Schick sie doch zu SI! Dauer 4 Tage und hast in der Regel ne Neue.  Geht am schnellsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (23. März 2014)

Problem ist das ich keine Rechnung für die Stütze habe.


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2014)

mit SI müsst ihr euch beeilen! Ab 01.04. geht alles über SRAM... :/


----------



## faz99 (24. März 2014)

passt eigentlich in eure reverb auch ein sattel mit 8mm starken rohren? hatte mir jetzt nen sdg freeride sattel besorgt und musste feststellen dass das ding nicht 100%ig in die aufnahme rein passt. jemand erfahrungen?


----------



## prof.66 (24. März 2014)

> Hallo,
> Sie müssen ihre Sattelstütze über ihren Fachhändler zum Hersteller SRAM (Dealer Service Direkt)nach Schweinfurt einschicken lassen.Der Hersteller SRAM wird ab dem 01.04.14 alle Garantiebearbeitungen ausschließlich durchführen.Die Vertriebe werden nur noch den Kostenpflichtigen Service anbieten.Bitte beachten,das SRAM nur mit dem Fachhandel zusammenarbeitet.Einsendungen von Endkunden gehen automatisch unbearbeitet Retoure.-Danke.



Das habe ich von SI bekommen ....


----------



## rebirth (24. März 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> mit SI müsst ihr euch beeilen! Ab 01.04. geht alles über SRAM... :/



das meinte ich... kacke!


----------



## ms303 (24. März 2014)

Meint Ihr, dass sich dann wesentlich was ändert am Kundenservice?

Einer der Gründe für RS-Produkte bei vielen hier ist doch der gute Service.

Sollte sich das ändern, würden man doch auch z. B.  bei Fox bleiben können  (bei Gabeln).

Wäre Kontraproduktiv...


----------



## rebirth (24. März 2014)

meinst du nicht das der "hersteller" zweimal schaut bevor er was austauscht?


----------



## prof.66 (24. März 2014)

ms303 schrieb:


> Meint Ihr, dass sich dann wesentlich was ändert am Kundenservice?
> 
> Einer der Gründe für RS-Produkte bei vielen hier ist doch der gute Service.
> 
> ...



Das Problem wird sein, das du die sachen jetzt nicht mehr selbst hin schicken kannst sondern alles über einen Händlern
abwickeln musst.


----------



## ms303 (24. März 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> meinst du nicht das der "hersteller" zweimal schaut bevor er was austauscht?



Stimmt schon.

Besser wird's selten...


----------



## 123disco (8. April 2014)

ms303 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon.
> 
> Besser wird's selten...



Nun heißt es für Gebrauchtkäufer wohl selbermachen...denn der SI-TOP-SERVICE ist seit 1.4. vorbei. Rock Shox Basic Set mit O-Ringen zu 4,99Euro plus Federgabelöl, Silikon/Federgabelfett sollte meist genügen. (das 34-39Euro große Service-Set beinhaltet zusätzlich noch 3xFührung/Gleitringe/Ventil/Schmutzringe..)

Bei mir ist Stütze pünktlich ab 2.4 eingesackt. Luft unten nach aufpumpen war zu hören und beim zerlegen defekter herausgequollener O-Ring innen recht leicht zu erkennen. (mußte nicht an die hinterste IFP Kammer). 

WICHTIG! Die innere Dichtungskappe wieder sehr fest anziehe und mit Loctite sichern. Bei mir war sie von vorherigem Service lose s.u. und Dichtung hat sich herausgedrückt.
(laut mehreren Foren scheinbar Standard-Service-Fehler - ..wird auch im Video darauf hingewiesen "really tight..")









Hier die Videos...super der Trick mit den Kabelbindern:









 (hier war Fehler bei mir schon gefunden)









Danke an kuka.berlin in http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-reverb-gibt-nach.600443/page-2 und Laterilus http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/rockshox-reverb-thread-660853-69.html.
Viel Spaß und Mut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (8. April 2014)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Sagt mal an was kann es liegen das die Reverb nicht mehr komplett ausfährt ?
> 
> Ich hab sie entlüftet , Luft sollte also keine mehr drin sein. Ich muss gut ein Viertel des Verstellweges mit der Hand nach oben ziehen
> das sie wieder ganz ausgefahren ist.



Überprüfe mal ob 250psi drin sind. 

Bas


----------



## prof.66 (8. April 2014)

Genau das hab ich vor paar Tagen gemacht und es waren nur noch 60 psi an druck vorhanden. Hab sie dann aufgepumpt und nun funzt wieder alles wie es soll


----------



## M202 (9. April 2014)

123disco schrieb:


> Nun heißt es für Gebrauchtkäufer wohl selbermachen...denn der SI-TOP-SERVICE ist seit 1.4. vorbei.
> 
> Bei mir ist Stütze pünktlich ab 2.4 eingesackt. Luft unten nach aufpumpen war zu hören und beim teilzerlegen defekter O-Ring innen recht leicht zu erkennen. (mußte nicht an die hinterste IFP Kammer). Nur Mut, es hat bei mir ganz gut geklappt.
> Rock Shox Basic Set mit O-ringen zu 4,99Euro plus Federgabelöl, Silikon/Federgabelfett sollte meist genügen.
> ...



Bei mir ähnlich..... hab meine aus KW1komplett zerlegt und mit dem grossen Kit geserviced, funkt wieder super. Werde ihr ab jetzt jährlich das kleine Servicekit spendieren, incl. Ventil und IFP Service.

Leider musste ich aber auch noch den inneren Kolben ersetzen, da ich ihn beim demontieren zerkratzt habe. Das nächste mal ist eben noch die Investition in Schonbacken (wie in den Videos gezeigt) fällig. Sofern nicht die inneren O-Ringe fuer den IFP Zylinder und das Ventil kaputt gehen, soolte sie noch viele Jahre durchhalten.


BTW: Was haltet ihr von einer Tauschböerse für die Führungsstifte (je 3 Stück aus Messing)? Alle die das grosse Kit gekauft haben sollten doch die übrigen Stärken nicht wirklich gebrauchen können.  Bei meiner Stütze passen die mit den IIII (4) Strichen.


----------



## 123disco (9. April 2014)

M202 schrieb:


> BTW: Was haltet ihr von einer Tauschböerse für die Führungsstifte (je 3 Stück aus Messing)? Alle die das grosse Kit gekauft haben sollten doch die übrigen Stärken nicht wirklich gebrauchen können.  Bei meiner Stütze passen die mit den IIII (4) Strichen.




Zum Service: Hast du IFP raus gehabt? Wieviel Öl ist am Ende innen im "IFP"-Rohr für die Druckeinheit. Hatte "Druckrohr" nur rausgezogen, den unteren Teil ab nicht angefasst. Laut Video ist Öl bis oben drin, was rausgedrückt wird. Bei mir war aber dort nur minimal Öl enthalten .


----------



## M202 (10. April 2014)

123disco schrieb:


> Habe gerade gr. Kit gekauft und nutze III (3) - da könnten wir schon austauschen.
> Oder kann es sein, daß man mit der Zeit größere verwendet, um Materialabrieb auszugleichen?
> 
> Zum Service: Hast du IFP raus gehabt? Wieviel Öl ist am Ende innen im "IFP"-Rohr für die Druckeinheit. Hatte "Druckrohr" nur rausgezogen, den unteren Teil ab nicht angefasst. Laut Video ist Öl bis oben drin, was rausgedrückt wird. Bei mir war aber dort nur minimal Öl enthalten .


Laut RS soll immer die gleiche Größe der Führungsstifte verwendet werden.

Ich hatte die komplette Stütze zerlegt (incl. IFP und Ventil ) und gemäß Aneitung neu befüllt.  Hierzu hab ich auch die zwei zugehoerigen Tools benutzt. Statt dem IFP Height Tool habe ich allerdings eine alte passende Zeltstange mit 13cm Markierung verwendet. Zum Befuellen und entlüften sind im Forum auch alternative Methoden ohne diese Tools beschrieben....wollte aber auf Nummer sicher gehen....hat auch prima funktioniert und Stütze federt im ausgefahrenen Zustand null nach. Du darst allerdings oben am Ventil auch nicht zuviel Öl drinnen haben, da es sich sonst nicht mehr öffnen kann. Hierzu dient eins der Serv7cetools, d.h. das überschüssige Öl wird bis zum definierten Level abgesaugt. Das war hier im Forum auch super mit einer Zeichnung beschrieben,  find nur den Link gerade nicht.

Wegen der Stifte schicke ich dir noch eine PN. 

Hier  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/reverb-service-parts-tauschthread.695385/ habe ich einen Reverb Servicepart Tauschthread eingestellt. Dann mal los


----------



## OnoSendai (14. April 2014)

hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem "neuen Service" von RS?

habe 2 Sattelstützen die dieses absack-problem (eine 11er, eine 12er mit garantie aber keiner RE mehr...) haben und will/kann die nicht selber aufmachen.

wie funktioniert das jetzt? 
welche kosten muss man kalkulieren?
irgendwelche vorschläge für händler in münchen die gut mit RS können?

besten dank für eure erfahrungen!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. April 2014)

Telefonier mal mit dem Andy von anbipa.de (gabelprofi.de). Der hat immer einen super Draht zu SI und sollte dementsprechend im Bilde sein wie das jetzt abläuft.
Dem kannst du die Stutze auch zuschicken wenn er dir das anbietet. Der ist zuverlässig.


----------



## OnoSendai (14. April 2014)

okay, danke.
leider ist der gute mann nicht ums eck. ein ansprechpartner direkt in münchen macht für mich mehr sinn. danke trotzdem!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. April 2014)

Post Versandt kostet nix, und der Bike- Händler deines Vertrauens ist schwer zu finden.
Was meinst du warum hier so viele Leute selber schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (14. April 2014)

ja, das dilemma ist mir durchaus bekannt. 
trotzdem möchte ich eher nicht meine beiden reverbs in der weltgeschichte rumschicken...


----------



## austriacarp (14. April 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied im Innenleben einer 100mm Reverb zu einer 125er 420mm lang oder wird das nur über den ÖL Kolben eingestellt?


----------



## Derivator22 (18. April 2014)

Kann ich mit dem Reverb-Servicekit auch meine Avid-Bremsen entlüften (bzw. passen die Schraubaufsätze)? Ist die Hydraulikflüssigkeit DOT5.1 oder eine andere?


----------



## rebirth (18. April 2014)

Da kommt õl in 2,5wt rein. Die spritzen passen aber.


----------



## Derivator22 (18. April 2014)

Danke Dir!


----------



## austriacarp (18. April 2014)

123disco schrieb:


> Nun heißt es für Gebrauchtkäufer wohl selbermachen...denn der SI-TOP-SERVICE ist seit 1.4. vorbei. Rock Shox Basic Set mit O-Ringen zu 4,99Euro plus Federgabelöl, Silikon/Federgabelfett sollte meist genügen. (das 34-39Euro große Service-Set beinhaltet zusätzlich noch 3xFührung/Gleitringe/Ventil/Schmutzringe..)
> 
> Bei mir ist Stütze pünktlich ab 2.4 eingesackt. Luft unten nach aufpumpen war zu hören und beim zerlegen defekter herausgequollener O-Ring innen recht leicht zu erkennen. (mußte nicht an die hinterste IFP Kammer).
> 
> ...


Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch 2 mal beim letzten mal zerlegen habe ich es wieder eingeklebt mal sehen ob jetzt Ruhe ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malupro (22. Mai 2014)

da ich einen ähnlichen Sachverhalt nicht finden konnte, ist meine Frage ob es normal ist, dass eine Nagelneue reverb Stealth axial Spiel hat, so 2 - 3 mm lässt sich die Sattelspitze drehen.
Sonst funktioniert alles wie es soll...


----------



## Symion (22. Mai 2014)

Normal ist bei einer neuen Stütze das axiale Spiel kleiner bis nicht vorhanden. Aber da sich nach kurzer Zeit sowieso leichte Spiel einstellt würde ich sie fahren aber ab und zu kontrollieren. Falls es zu stark wird einschicken.


----------



## Deleted 253915 (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Wie bekomme ich den schalthebel an die schnalle weil auf den Bild ist noch wie so ein Aufsatz oder ???


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch eine gekauft. Für unter 200 € mit Entlüftungskit konnt ich nicht nein sagen  Mein hat leichtes axiales Spiel. Stört aber nicht. Bis jetzt ist das Teil klasse. Meine XLC Stütze hat meine Freundin bekommen. Die XLC arbeitet nach 3 Jahren ohne Service immernoch Tadellos. Mal schauen was die Reverb macht


----------



## Rines (14. Juni 2014)

Hey hab mal ne Frage an die Reverb Stealth Besitzer. Wie lang ist der untere Schaft der 150mm Variante? Quasi welche Länge braucht mein Sitzrohr auf jeden Fall um sie bis Anschlag zu versenken?


----------



## .irie. (15. Juni 2014)

kann mir jemand verraten an was es liegt wenn ich beim einfedern ein leichtes losbrechmoment habe?
manchmal kann ich sogar auf dem sattel eifnach sitzen und die stütze geht nicht sofort runter, entlaste ich dann den sattel kurz ist die funktion wieder gegeben


----------



## dkc-live (15. Juni 2014)

Rines schrieb:


> Hey hab mal ne Frage an die Reverb Stealth Besitzer. Wie lang ist der untere Schaft der 150mm Variante? Quasi welche Länge braucht mein Sitzrohr auf jeden Fall um sie bis Anschlag zu versenken?



Hier steht maximale Einstecktiefe 210 mm
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36181_Reverb-Stealth-150mm-Sattelstuetze-Remote-Matchmaker-rechts-Modell-2014.html?xtcr=9&xtmcl=reverb stealth

bei meiner 125 er Revern sind es 235 mm


----------



## cassn (17. Juni 2014)

.irie. schrieb:


> kann mir jemand verraten an was es liegt wenn ich beim einfedern ein leichtes losbrechmoment habe?
> manchmal kann ich sogar auf dem sattel eifnach sitzen und die stütze geht nicht sofort runter, entlaste ich dann den sattel kurz ist die funktion wieder gegeben



gleiches habe ich aktuell bei meiner auch, Version schwarzer Ring.
Drücke den Lock Button und nix tut sich, als würde es leicht klemmen. Kurz mal nen Ruck und schwupp läuft es wieder.
Fehlt da evt. Öl?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Juni 2014)

Ne, das ist normal. Je nach Sitzrohrwinkel, Belastungsrichtung etc. kommen da ganz nette Querbelastungen zustande. Da die Führungsbuchsen konstruktionsbedingt nicht all zu weit auseinander liegen können, kommt es da schon mal zu etwas Verklemmen in den Führungen.


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2014)

Seh ich auch so. Meine reagiert auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .irie. (17. Juni 2014)

jetzt kommt auch noch dazu dass wenn die stütze etwas versenkt ist und ich am sattel ziehe kommt das stück das versenkt ist raus. dabei entsteht ein unterdruck der den sattel dann sobald ich nichtmehr ziehe in die anfangsposition zurückzieht.
das ist wohl ein service bei RS fällig?


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2014)

ne is auch normal..


----------



## cassn (17. Juni 2014)

klingt logisch, nur war es sonst nicht so, erst seit kurzem. Daher bin ich verwundert.

Genauso wie das üble Knarzen! Vermute hier aber dass es eher vom Sattel kommt, nur was soll da knarzen? War sonst auch nicht.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Juni 2014)

Ist auch normal.
Schrauben fester anziehen.


----------



## D-charger (17. Juni 2014)

.irie. schrieb:


> jetzt kommt auch noch dazu dass wenn die stütze etwas versenkt ist und ich am sattel ziehe kommt das stück das versenkt ist raus. dabei entsteht ein unterdruck der den sattel dann sobald ich nichtmehr ziehe in die anfangsposition zurückzieht.
> das ist wohl ein service bei RS fällig?


Ist normal, aber solltest Du nicht häufiger machen. Durch den Unterdruck zerstörst Du die Dichtungen. Genauso solltest Du darauf achten, Dein bike nicht mit abgesenkter Stütze am Sattel aufzuhängen o.ä.


----------



## cassn (18. Juni 2014)

hmm... kontrolliere ich nochmal.


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte auch mal ein Knarzen am Sattel. Ein Sprüher WD40 da wo die Metallteile ins Plaste gehen und Ruhe ist


----------



## .irie. (19. Juni 2014)

danke leute, habt mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Nforcer (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe heute meine neue Reverb Stealth 2014 montiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Stütze Spiel hat wenn ich diese von oben auf Torsion belaste.
Normal sollte das nicht sein, oder?

Ich kenne das von meiner 100€ KindShock nicht. Die hat einfach so funktioniert, ohne jegliches wackeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (7. Juli 2014)

Normal.


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2014)

*edit* ..


----------



## dkc-live (7. Juli 2014)

Genau Entlüften hilft gegen Torsionspiel. Hat wohl AirglydeHoover (R) Lager mit Luftschmierung.

Torsion bedeutet er dreht am Sattel.


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2014)

*edit* whatever..


----------



## Styer (11. Juli 2014)

Hoffe das ich hier richtig bin, wollte kein neuen Thread aufmachen. 

Hab seit heute eine reverb und nun das Problem das sie von alleine hochfährt. Hab über die Suche leider nichts gefunden. Hat mir jemand einen tipp?


----------



## Nezzar (11. Juli 2014)

Was heißt "fährt von allein hoch"? Du kannst sie also normal mit dem Poppes runterdrücken, sie bleibt dann aber nicht unten, wenn du die Remote wieder loslässt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Styer (11. Juli 2014)

Genau! Sie fährt dann von allein in ca. 6-8 Sekunde hoch @Nezzar


----------



## Tshikey (11. Juli 2014)

dreh mal den einsteller am remote-hebel ganz zurück / nach links


----------



## Styer (11. Juli 2014)

Du meinst den Regler für die Geschwindigkeit? Hab da max und min Geschwindigkeit versucht ohne Unterschied.
In der Einbau Anleitung steht dazu auch nichts, und mehr als kabelverlegen und stütze einbauen ist es bei der erst Installation wohl nicht. Habe bewusst erstmal die Leitung nicht gekürzt, soll ich trotzdem erstmal entlüften versuchen ?


----------



## Tshikey (11. Juli 2014)

schaden kann es jedenfalls nicht (entlüften, vorr. richtig gemacht)
vorab würde ich noch den druck in der stütze selbst checken, 
sollte 250 psi sein, wenn (viel) weniger, fehlt es etwas an 
gegendruck zur steuerleitung (remote) u. das ventil kann
evtl. nicht richtig schließen.

dann könntest du auch nur mal vorsichtig die schraube zum
entlüften an der stütze selbst kurz etwas öffnen, wenn zu viel
druck in der remote ist, kann hier ein tropfen raus und mit etwas 
glück passt dann schon alles.

wenn beides nichts bringt, könnte ich mir noch öl oberhalb des
ventils vorstellen (da sollte ein kleines luftpolster sein) dazu gibt
es hier in dem thread auch ein gutes bildchen....


----------



## Styer (12. Juli 2014)

Also Luft ca 245 psi, entüftet hab ich nach Anleitung nun auch aber leider hat alles nichts gebracht. Denke werde se wohl am einfachsten zurück schicken oder hat jemand noch einen Tipp?


----------



## austriacarp (12. Juli 2014)

Hört sich so an als ob der kleine Kolben oben hängt oder die Dichtung kaputt ist sodass der Remote nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## mike79 (24. August 2014)

Hab mir eine gebrauchte Rockshox Reverb Stealth im IBC gekauft und mühevoll verbaut.
Beim Verbauen musste ich die Leitung vom Schalter abtrennen und daher wohl neu entlüften.
Das war dann meine Beschäftigung für gestern und heute aber das Schei$$ding funktioniert nicht....

Die Stütze bleibt immer in der gleichen Position - kann ich bei Druck auf den Hebel nur mit viel Kraft rauf oder runterziehen wobei sie immer wieder in den Ausstandszustand zurück geht.....

Schnellspanner ist nicht zu fest und mit dem Druck hab ich mich auch schon gespielt....
Bringt alles nichts...

Vor dem Einbau dürfte sie funktioniert haben - hab ich im ausgebauten Zustand probiert...

Youtube Videos hab ich alle durch - mir fehlt der weitere Plan

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. August 2014)

mike79 schrieb:


> Hab mir eine gebrauchte Rockshox Reverb Stealth im IBC gekauft und mühevoll verbaut.
> Beim Verbauen musste ich die Leitung vom Schalter abtrennen und daher wohl neu entlüften.
> Das war dann meine Beschäftigung für gestern und heute aber das Schei$$ding funktioniert nicht....
> 
> ...



Ich hab schon ähnliches durchgemacht und wenn ich nach 2 Tagen Bastelei trotz Anleitungen kein positives Ergebnis habe, dann lass ich es die machen, die es besser können. In Deinem Fall würde ich die Reverb zum Entlüften einschicken. Für 25€ machen die das:
http://www.berlinerfedergabelservice.de/preise/index.html

Hab gerade meine Gabel und Dämpfer da komplett warten lassen und die gewonnene Freizeit im Strandkorb verbracht. ;-)


----------



## duc-mo (24. August 2014)

Das ist halt das Problem an der Stealth. Die kannst du 1000mal zum Entlüften schicken, für den Verbau am Rad muss du die Leitung doch wieder öffnen und dann vermutlich doch wieder selbst entlüften... Schöne neue Welt, nicht war???


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. August 2014)

o shit..."Stealth"...sorry, das hab ich überlesen. Dann muss man da wohl durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (25. August 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem an der Stealth. Die kannst du 1000mal zum Entlüften schicken, für den Verbau am Rad muss du die Leitung doch wieder öffnen und dann vermutlich doch wieder selbst entlüften... Schöne neue Welt, nicht war???



Genau - das ist ja leider da Problem......

Weiss aber gar nicht obs am entlüften liegt?

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## rebirth (25. August 2014)

such doch "notfalls" jemand aus deiner nähe der dir hilft. 

Für die reverb gibts doch diesen connectamajig, das wär evtl ne idee


----------



## mike79 (25. August 2014)

W


rebirth schrieb:


> such doch "notfalls" jemand aus deiner nähe der dir hilft.
> 
> Für die reverb gibts doch diesen connectamajig, das wär evtl ne idee




Connectamajig????


----------



## rebirth (25. August 2014)

http://bit.ly/YTSVVD


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. August 2014)

die 2014 Stealth hat einen Anschluss, des Schlauchs an der Stüzte der sich ein paar mal trennen und wieder anschliessen lässt ohne neu entlüften zu müssen. Wer auf den Namen gekommen ist ????


----------



## mike79 (25. August 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://bit.ly/YTSVVD




Danke....
Vielleicht ist meine eh von 2014....
Hab sie gebraucht gekauft und der Verkäufer sucht jetzt mal die Rechnung.....

Kann etwas anderes außer der Entlüftung schuld sein? Etwas das ich selbst noch checken könnte?


----------



## mike79 (25. August 2014)

Hab keine  Zeit und Lust mich weiter zu spielen damit - da die Stütze vor dem kürzen der Leitung ja einwandfrei funktioniert hat bin ich anscheinend zu blöd zum entlüften und werde die Stütze wieder verkaufen.....
Falls jemand Interesse hat UND entlüften kann einfach melden per pn
(Ist eine 30,9er Rockshox Stealth mit 420mm und 125mm Verstellweg in einem ansonsten neuwertigem Zustand für die ich gerne noch 145 Euro plus Versand hätte)

Edit - Link zum bikemarkt
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/442619-rock-shox-reverb-stealth-125mm-sattelstutze-30-9


----------



## rebirth (25. August 2014)

@xTr3Me das wär doch was für dich


----------



## xTr3Me (25. August 2014)

Da hab ich sogar irgendwann mal teilgenommen. Hatte ja mal eine Reverb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vive_maria_89 (6. September 2014)

Servus,
kurze Frage zur Reverb, habe das gute Teil gebraucht erstanden.

Wenn die Sattelstütze ausgefahren ist und ich fest im Sattel sitze lässt sich die Sattelstütze nicht sofort versenken. Meißt muss ich mich kurz auf die Pedale stellen oder mich etwas auf den Sattel fallen lassen, erst dann geht der Sattel nach unten. Ist das normal?

Desweiteren habe ich minimales Spiel-> Der Sattel lässt sich etwas verdrehen und etwas kippen.

Welches Servicekit könnt ihr hier empfehlen? Das Kleine oder das Große? Gibt es eine Zusammenfassung was zusätzlich zum Serivcekit für 10 bzw. 40 Euro benötigt wird? Passendes Entlüftungswerkzeug etc? Spezialwerkzeug?

Vielen Dank im Voraus. Kann mir leider selbst kein Bild davon machen, da ich die Stütze noch nie neu gefahren bin.
Habe das 2012er Modell - Garantie sollte also keine mehr vorhanden sein?!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mmo2 (23. November 2014)

Wo gibts denn das Video zum Entlüften des Hebels für die Reverb?


----------



## whurr (24. November 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/02/16/rock-shox-reverb-so-geht-der-service/


----------



## mmo2 (24. November 2014)

So Hebel ist entlüftet, aber das großeSpiel stört mich noch. Denke immer der Sattel wäre locker. Und ein leichtes Knarzen hab ich auch beim rausfahren. Achja, und ich hab keine Stealth, sondern die normale 125mm


----------



## austriacarp (24. November 2014)

Im Reparatursatz sind größere Messingstifte drinnen damit kannst du das Spiel optimal ausgleichen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. November 2014)

Das Wackeln kommt i. d. R. aber eher von dem verschlissenen Führungsbuchse (Bushing) in der grossen Überwurfmutter. Die Buchse gibt's nicht einzeln. Da muss eine komplett neue Mutter her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (24. November 2014)

Sollte ja bei einer Nagelneuen Reverb noch nicht verschlissen sein.Wo gibts denn den Repsatz oder die Mutter?


----------



## mueslimann (24. November 2014)

Edit: 

Habe den Thread wieder gefunden, Lösungen gibt es hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-reverb-gibt-nach.600443/page-3

Problem ist:
Meine Reverb lag jetzt ca 1 Jahr unbenutzt herum. Als ich sie neu verbauen wollte, fiel mir auf, dass sie sich leicht komprimieren läßt, also etwas federt bzw nachgibt, ca 1 cm.
Leider ist die Stütze seit Anfang/Mitte des Jahres aus der Garantie raus.
Ursache ist wohl Luft in der "Haupt-Ölkammer", u.U. auf Grund einer defekten Dichtung.
Offizielle Anleitung zu diesem Defekt "einschicken, nicht selber machen"


----------



## duc-mo (25. November 2014)

Genau so würde ich es machen. Bei mir waren sie auch nach 2Jahren noch sehr kulant.


----------



## austriacarp (25. November 2014)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Sollte ja bei einer Nagelneuen Reverb noch nicht verschlissen sein.Wo gibts denn den Repsatz oder die Mutter?


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Service-Kit-A1-Reverb-bis-Modell-2012-p30405/
mußt aber aufpassen da gibs bis 2012 und ab 2013 einen Satz


----------



## imkreisdreher (4. April 2015)

Folgendes: Meine Reverb 125 wurde in der 50. Woche 2012 produziert, schwarze Mutter und schwarzer Remoteeinsteller.
Ich bin nun davon ausgegangen, das ist ein 12er Modell, jetzt denke ich, es ist das 13er, liege ich damit richtig?
Das Problem: Ich habe das kleine Dichtungskitt für die 12er gekauft und frage nun, ob es die gleichen Dichtungen sind...
Bitte helft, der Gardasee rückt unerbittlich näher...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. April 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Folgendes: Meine Reverb 125 wurde in der 50. Woche 2012 produziert, schwarze Mutter und schwarzer Remoteeinsteller.
> Ich bin nun davon ausgegangen, das ist ein 12er Modell, jetzt denke ich, es ist das 13er, liege ich damit richtig?
> Das Problem: Ich habe das kleine Dichtungskitt für die 12er gekauft und frage nun, ob es die gleichen Dichtungen sind...
> Bitte helft, der Gardasee rückt unerbittlich näher...



Die Reverb mit schwarzer Einstellschraube ist definitiv das 13er Modell...Du liegst richtig damit, dass Du das falsche Kit gekauft hast! ;-)


----------



## imkreisdreher (4. April 2015)

Danke! Ich habe gerade bei Hibike gelesen, dass das "Basic" - Dichtungsset für "A1" und "A2" geeignet ist. Alles halb so wild


----------



## tbike (3. August 2015)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Im Reparatursatz sind größere Messingstifte drinnen damit kannst du das Spiel optimal ausgleichen.


Habe meine Reverb 150mm seit VIER Wochen am Rad und bin mit der Wackelei unzufrieden. Es kann nicht sein das ein Neuteil nach 4 Wochen Normalbetrieb ohne Schlammpackung, etc. so viel Spiel hat!!!!!  Gestern habe ich einen Messuhr drangehalten, da gehen dir die Lichter aus , axial (vor/zurück) > 1mm, radial >2mm!
Falls sich der Zustand noch weiter verschlimmbessert werde ich den "Schrott" wohl zurückgeben.......

Es wird noch einige Zeit dauern bis die vecnum moveloc 170mm endlich lieferbar ist. Die soll weitaus weniger "Spiel" haben!


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. August 2015)

Achtung: Das Dichtungsset "Basic" enthält nur ein paar Dichtungen, die wohl grad noch rumlagen... Ich dachte mich tritt ein Pferd - es ist ein schlechter Witz. Wenn ich ein Dichtungsset kaufe, dann erwarte ich, dass ALLE Dichtungen enthalten sind. Es fehlen Dichtungen für den IFP und das Ventil oben...

@tbike : Dein Spiel erscheint mir "normal", das hab ich auch. Da gewöhnt man sich dran, ich finde das nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## rebirth (3. August 2015)

tbike schrieb:


> axial (vor/zurück) > 1mm, radial >2mm!



alter schwede! ab auf den müll, mit dem müll ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (4. August 2015)

Hi Jungs,

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Folgendes Szenario:

Reverb 150 in 31,6 gekauft. Mit einer 30,9mm Hülse umgebaut und beim Umbau leider ein Gleitlager gehimmelt, musste daraufhin das System öffnen, sodass Öl austrat. 

Nun alles wieder gemacht, auch den inneren Dichtkopf abgenommen und das mit Öl aufgefüllt. 

Ich kann die Stütze nun auseinanderziehen und Sie schnappt mit einem lauten Ploppen genau 2,5cm wieder zurück?! 

Weiß da jemand Rat? IFP raus? brauch ich nen Spacer?!


----------



## austriacarp (4. August 2015)

Hast du den Kolben auf die richtige Tiefe reingedrückt?


----------



## Aalex (4. August 2015)

den hab ich nie angefasst. nur deckelchen auf, öl rein und weiter

ist das die lösung? Also Alles mal rausholen und neumachen?


----------



## austriacarp (4. August 2015)

Was hast du genau geöffnet? Hast du den Remote Hebel entlüftet? Was macht die Stützte wenn du den Remote Hebel drückst? Kann deiner Beschreibung nicht ganz folgen.


----------



## --- (4. August 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> Also Alles mal rausholen und neumachen?


Ja. So wie du es gemacht hast (Dichtkopf abschrauben, Öl nachkippen) funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## Aalex (4. August 2015)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Was hast du genau geöffnet? Hast du den Remote Hebel entlüftet? Was macht die Stützte wenn du den Remote Hebel drückst? Kann deiner Beschreibung nicht ganz folgen.



der reverb hebel selber is noch gar nicht dran. Ich habe den inneren Dichtkopf abgenommen. 



--- schrieb:


> Ja. So wie du es gemacht hast (Dichtkopf abschrauben, Öl nachkippen) funktioniert das nicht.



ok, das hab ich mir fast gedacht  habe da auch mehr falsch gemacht als richtig.. 

dann noch eine abschließende frage: 

Man soll ja den Ölstand in der kleinen dünnen Kolbenstange einstellen. Gibt es da Tips für? wie macht ihr das? Röhrchen vollmachen und den Stift reinstecken geht also nicht?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. August 2015)

Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll die 150er Reverb auf 30.9mm umzubauen?
Das hat ja seinen Grund, warum es nur die 125 mm Version in 30.9 gibt. Die 150er gibt es  doch nur in 31,6mm

Beim Zuammenbauen musst du dich schon genau an die Service Videos von SRAM halten. Sonst wird das nix.


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2015)

Die 150er in 30.9 wurde, soweit ich weiß, aus stabiliäts gründen aus dem programm genommen.


----------



## --- (4. August 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> Man soll ja den Ölstand in der kleinen dünnen Kolbenstange einstellen. Gibt es da Tips für? wie macht ihr das? Röhrchen vollmachen und den Stift reinstecken geht also nicht?



(Du hast eine Stealth, oder?) Nein. Du brauchst einen Ölstandabgleicher. Entweder kaufen oder selber bauen.

Luxusvariante:
http://www.s-tech-racing.de/service.../oelstand-einstellwerkzeug?ffRefKey=3p4k44nuH

Günstiger:
https://www.louis.de/artikel/gabel-oelstand-abgleicher/10003232

Warum hast du die Hydraulik wegen des Gleitlagers (Gleitring) geöffnet überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (4. August 2015)

weil ich blöd bin kurz gesagt. 

dann besorg ich mir maln ölstandsmesser. was passiert wenn der ölstand nicht passt? bzw was ist der beweggrund dahinter?


----------



## Aalex (7. August 2015)

Operation geglückt, die Reverb funktioniert wieder, senkt sich nicht ab, wackelt nicht. is nur minimalst schwergängig noch



> Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll die 150er Reverb auf 30.9mm umzubauen?
> Das hat ja seinen Grund, warum es nur die 125 mm Version in 30.9 gibt. Die 150er gibt es doch nur in 31,6mm



das ist richtig, allerdings hatten die diese probleme lt. meinem Sport Import Mann bei sehr schweren Fahrern. 

Da ich ja mein erschlanktes Selbst nur darauf hiefe sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. August 2015)

Hätte ich mich vorher mal schlau machen sollen....
Einem Bekannten mit knapp unter 70 kg habe ich eine 30.9er LEV Integra eingebaut. Das Ding hat ganz schön nerven gekostet, bis ich die Bedienkräfte auf erträglichem Niveau hatte.
Bekommt man das 30.9er Rohr so ohne weiteres als Ersatzteil?


----------



## Aalex (11. August 2015)

ja, kriegt man. ich hab es direkt bei sport import geordert. 

aber gabelprofi hats auch

http://www.gabelprofi.de/Nach-Hersteller/RockShox/Untere-AEussere-Huelse-430x150-30-9-Reverb.html

auf der hülse steht zwar 380, aber es is die gleiche. must nur mit den messingstiften gucken, da brauchte ich neue.

die lev stand zur diskussion, is aber deutlich schwerer.


----------



## Lokus1 (18. September 2015)

hey,

ich habe die letzten 10 seiten durchgelesen, nur leider keine antwort auf meine frage gefunden. ich möchte, wie in diesem video gut beschrieben ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=490&v=CBAHcrOVps4 ) meine reverb stealth auseinander nehmen und reinigen.
bei der sattelstütze ist ja dieses öl dabei:







jetzt steht aber in der anleitung, dass man das rock shox 2,5w gabelöl nehmen soll. ist das also ein anderes öl?
auf dem öl, was ich schon habe (siehe bild) steht ja: "for use with reverb internals and remote"
so wie ich das im video gesehen habe, muss man nur 2 dichtungsringe ins öl tauchen...


----------



## whurr (23. September 2015)

Nach dem Öl hab ich sich schon mal gefragt und keine Antwort bekommen. Ich habe dann für mich beschlossen, dass das 2,5w und das"Reverb Öl" das gleiche sind. Sie werden auch beide in Webshops für die Reverb verläuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lokus1 (23. September 2015)

hallo whurr,
ja, dazu habe ich mich auch entschieden. vor allem weil ich eine anleitung (ich glaube von der bike) gefunden habe, wo man in die leitung das 2,5w öl kippen soll...


----------



## psx0407 (23. September 2015)

...also bei mir hatten mittlerweile zwei von zwei reverbs (normal und stealth) das problem mit der ungeplanten absenkung um ca. 2cm.
beide wurden vom händler eingeschickt. der erste fall war vor einem halben jahr, der zweite vor einer woche.
bei der normalen reverb war die garantie schon abgelaufen und kein beleg bei mir vorhanden. sram bot mir dann eine neue für 150€ austauschpreis inkl. leitungsanpassung, hebel auf links und normaler garantie an. habe ich gemacht.
die stealth war noch knapp in der garantie und wurde von sram 1:1 gegen eine neue getauscht.
beides passierte schnell und unkompliziert innerhalb weniger tage.
kann also nicht klagen. klar, die defekte sind ärgerlich, aber das servicveverhalten war sehr löblich.

psx0407


----------



## Lokus1 (23. September 2015)

meine wurde nun auch eingeschickt zu sram und ich hoffe dann mal, dass ich auch ne neue bekommen 
wie lange hat die reverb denn garantie? meine ist n halbes jahr alt... sollte wohl passen.


----------



## psx0407 (23. September 2015)

ja, wird auch passen.
meine stealth war von einem canyon neubikekauf von 10-2013. also 23 monate...
psx0407


----------



## dkc-live (23. September 2015)

Meine vom Juni 14' habe ich auch vor 3 monaten problemlos tauschen lassen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. September 2015)

Schön zu hören, dass SRAM die Support Qualität scheinbar nicht zurückgefahren hat. Nachdem Sport Import das nicht mehr selber machen durfte hatte ich schon Fox Zustände befürchtet.


----------



## Aalex (23. September 2015)

> die stealth war noch knapp in der garantie und wurde von sram 1:1 gegen eine neue getauscht.



is auch das normale prozedere, weil die rep. teurer is als ne neue

wirklich dolle find ich das aber nicht.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. September 2015)

Wenn die Anfängt zu federn, dann entlüfte ich sie lieber selber, als sie einzuschicken. 
Mit dem Bleeding Adapter für die Stütze selber (nicht die Leitungsentlüftung)  geht das gut ohne die Stütze komplett zu zerlegen.
Man muss nur beim Öffnen der Ventilkammer im Kopf höllisch aufpassen, das einem der Sprengring und die Platte nicht in die Tiefen der Werkstatt verschwinden. Da ist auch nach ablassen des Drucks aus der Luftkammer noch Restdruck vorhanden. solange die Stütz nur wenig einfedert sind die Dichtungen meistens noch OK. Dann kann man sich die komplette Zerlegung des Stütze sparen.


----------



## Lokus1 (12. Oktober 2015)

kurzes update von mir:

bei meiner ist ja dreck reingekommen, weswegen sie etwas blockierte und dann defekt war.
habe sie eingeschickt über meinen händler und sram hat sich komplett quer gestellt und meine 6 monate alte reverb nicht als garantiefall angesehen. da ich komplett anderer meinung bin find ich das verhalten von sram ziemlich fürn a... und bin echt enttäuscht. sie haben mir eine neue für 178eu angeboten, was ich auch notgedrungen angenommen habe.

habe die remote und das bleedkit über, falls das wer haben will soll bescheid geben. ist auch bei ebay kleinanzeigen gerade drin (ich hoffe ich darf das hier sagen)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Oktober 2015)

Garantie auf eine Stütze die durch äußere Einflüsse beschädigt wurde? Sonst gehts aber noch?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lokus1 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ja, sonst gehts noch, danke für die Nachfrage.
Naja, ich bin der Meinung, dass solche Stützen bei normalen Gebrauch Dreck und Schmutz abkönnen sollten. Bei meiner war das nicht der Fall, vermutlich weil der Dichtungsring oder Dust-Wiper einen Produktionsfehler hatte.


----------



## imkreisdreher (13. Oktober 2015)

Lokus1 schrieb:


> Ja, sonst gehts noch, danke für die Nachfrage.
> Naja, ich bin der Meinung, dass solche Stützen bei normalen Gebrauch Dreck und Schmutz abkönnen sollten. Bei meiner war das nicht der Fall, vermutlich weil der Dichtungsring oder Dust-Wiper einen Produktionsfehler hatte.



Seh ich genauso. Wenn Sram es nicht hinbekommt, sauber zu konstruieren, darf das nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit auf die Kunden abgewälzt werden. Ich ärgere mich auch sehr über meine Naivität, von Sram eine funktionierende Käfigdämpfung im 10fach Schaltwerk erwartet zu haben.

Zur Reverb: Ich hatte trotz neuem Dichtungssatz im April, jetzt wieder Luft in der Ölkammer...


----------



## un1e4shed (16. Oktober 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Nun heißt es für Gebrauchtkäufer wohl selbermachen...denn der SI-TOP-SERVICE ist seit 1.4. vorbei. Rock Shox Basic Set mit O-Ringen zu 4,99Euro plus Federgabelöl, Silikon/Federgabelfett sollte meist genügen. (das 34-39Euro große Service-Set beinhaltet zusätzlich noch 3xFührung/Gleitringe/Ventil/Schmutzringe..)
> 
> Bei mir ist Stütze pünktlich ab 2.4 eingesackt. Luft unten nach aufpumpen war zu hören und beim zerlegen defekter herausgequollener O-Ring innen recht leicht zu erkennen. (mußte nicht an die hinterste IFP Kammer).
> 
> ...



Gibt es denn so Video Anleitungen auch für die Stealth Variante?


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Oktober 2015)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Gibt es denn so Video Anleitungen auch für die Stealth Variante?


Wichtig: Bei dem Dichtungsset für 4,99 sind nicht alle Dichtungen enthalten... zB fürs IFP fehlen sie.


----------



## jensn84 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich plane mir noch dieses Jahr eine Variostütze zu kaufen - da die Reverb (ich würde da die 31,6 in 385 mm nehmen) ja grundsätzlich die wohl am meisten verbaute Stütze in diesem Bereich ist, habe ich natürlich mal ein wenig hier im Forum dazu gelesen und muss ehrlich sagen: ich bin doch erschrocken wie oft man z.b. "meine sackt um 2cm ab" liest...

Daher meine Frage: sind die aktuell kaufbaren Modelle auch noch anfällig bezüglich dieser "bekannten" Probleme die hier ja beinahe unzählig dokumentiert sind? Ich wollte extra die Stütze kaufen, die bisher am meisten gefahren wird - so nach dem Motto "was oft gekauft und benutzt wird, funktioniert wohl am besten" aber irgendwie bin ich mir da gar nicht mehr so sicher...

Alternativen in Form der Forca oder der "neuen" XLC SP-T06 gäbe es ja schon...


----------



## fone (26. Oktober 2015)

jensn84 schrieb:


> Ich plane mir noch dieses Jahr eine Variostütze zu kaufen - da die Reverb (ich würde da die 31,6 in 385 mm nehmen) ja grundsätzlich die wohl am meisten verbaute Stütze in diesem Bereich ist, habe ich natürlich mal ein wenig hier im Forum dazu gelesen und muss ehrlich sagen: ich bin doch erschrocken wie oft man z.b. "meine sackt um 2cm ab" liest...
> 
> Daher meine Frage: sind die aktuell kaufbaren Modelle auch noch anfällig bezüglich dieser "bekannten" Probleme die hier ja beinahe unzählig dokumentiert sind? Ich wollte extra die Stütze kaufen, die bisher am meisten gefahren wird - so nach dem Motto "was oft gekauft und benutzt wird, funktioniert wohl am besten" aber irgendwie bin ich mir da gar nicht mehr so sicher...
> 
> Alternativen in Form der Forca oder der "neuen" XLC SP-T06 gäbe es ja schon...


Meine Reverb hat Aufgrund von Benutzungsfehlern meinerseits (ein Jahr am Sattel aufgehängt, bei nicht ganz ausgefahrener Stütze) mit solchen Problem wie Absacken um 1-2cm angefangen. Muss jetzt was dran gemacht werden.
 Das Spiel in der Reverb hat mich zwar nie gestört, außer auf dem Parkplatz. Warum eine KS i900 allerdings wiederum komplett ohne Spiel funktionieren kann, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## jensn84 (26. Oktober 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Das Spiel in der Reverb hat mich zwar nie gestört, außer auf dem Parkplatz. Warum eine KS i900 allerdings wiederum komplett ohne Spiel funktionieren kann, verstehe ich nicht.


...und genau das sind Sachen die ich auch nicht wirklich verstehe! Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich finde einfach, dass man für ein Bauteil was >200 EUR kostet auch eine entsprechende, dauerhafte!! Funktion erwarten kann...


----------



## der Digge (1. November 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> auf der hülse steht zwar 380, aber es is die gleiche. must nur mit den messingstiften gucken, da brauchte ich neue.



Da muss ich grad mal nachhaken, habe meine Reverb auch von 31.6 auf 30.9 Umgebaut, oder zumindest war das der Plan. Verbaut sind die Messingstifte mit 4 Ringen, die sitzen aber total press wenn wann versucht die Stütze zusammen zu schieben, daher habe ich das gelassen  Habe jetzt gesehen das es die Messingstifte wohl von 3 - 6 gibt, kennt sich da jemand aus wie groß der Unterschied ist? Besteht da ne Chance das mit der 3ern gängig zu bekommen?


----------



## austriacarp (1. November 2015)

Die Stifte vom Service Pack sind um 0,03 und 0,06 mm größer wie die originalen darum gehe ich mal davon aus das es die alle 0,03mm gibt. Kannst aber auch 2 größere und einen kleineren einbauen habe ich auch schon gemacht um das Spiel optimal hin zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flagmoe (2. November 2015)

Hallo, ich hab ein kleines Problem an meiner Reverb BJ2012. Aus dummheit habe ich den Sicherungsring am Ventil im Kopf der Stütze unter Druck stehend geöffnet, darauf hin haben sich die Ventilbestandteile mit Überschall in der ganzen Garage verteilt. Nach ewiger Suche fehlt mir immer noch das obere Scheibchen mit O-Ring (siehe Bild). Weiß jemand ob man das Bauteil einzeln bestellen kann (in spare parts nichts gefunden), oder Option B ich drehe mir das Scheibchen selber auf Arbeit wenn ich die Maße dafür bekommen könnte.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. November 2015)

Hast du in meiner Garage geschraubt? Ich hab den gleichen Verlust. Wegen Luft im Öl hab ich den Druck auch nicht komplett runter bekommen. 
Seitdem hab ich hier eine halb geschlachtete Stütze der ersten Generation rumliegen. Wenn du solche Scheibchen drehen kannst, dann mach für mich auch 2 oder 3 mit. 
Wer weiss wann die nächste Explosion stattfindet.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Flagmoe (6. November 2015)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hast du in meiner Garage geschraubt? Ich hab den gleichen Verlust. Wegen Luft im Öl hab ich den Druck auch nicht komplett runter bekommen.
> Seitdem hab ich hier eine halb geschlachtete Stütze der ersten Generation rumliegen. Wenn du solche Scheibchen drehen kannst, dann mach für mich auch 2 oder 3 mit.
> Wer weiss wann die nächste Explosion stattfindet.
> 
> Gruss Uwe



Das mache ich gerne, wenn sich jemand erbarmen könnte und das Ding mal vermessen würde


----------



## piilu (6. November 2015)

Keine ahnung ob sich die Maße irgendwann mal geändert haben
http://www.amazon.de/Rock-Püppchen-...d=1446802367&sr=8-29&keywords=rockshox+reverb


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. November 2015)

Der Deckel in dem Link schaut aber ganz anders aus, als ich Ihn in Erinnerung habe.

@Flagmoe: Ruf doch mal den Andy von www.anbipa.de an. Das ist der, der auch den gabelprofi.de betreibt. Am besten anrufen nicht schreiben.
Der Andy ist immer gut drauf. Evtl. hat der noch Schrott rumliegen, den man ausschlachten kann.


----------



## piilu (6. November 2015)

In allen Reverb's die ich bis jetzt aufgemacht habe sah der genau so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (6. November 2015)

Meine ist jetzt auch auf dem zu Sram, sank ab im ausgefahrenen Zustand, Luftdruck war korrekt und mehrmals entlüftet.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. November 2015)

@Flagmoe: Ich hab die Garage aufgeräumt und den Deckel tatsächlich wieder gefunden.
Bitte nicht lästern. Ich hab das ganze eben mal mit Word zusammengebastelt. Nicht schön, aber  selten. Meine letzte technische Zeichnung liegt sicherlich ein viertel Jahrhundert zurück.

Der Kopf auf dem Deckel ist an den gegenüberliegenden Seiten wegen dem Sprengring abgeflacht. Daher die beiden Masse oben.
Der O-Ring hat, sofern ich das richtig gemessen habe einen Aussendurchmesser von 12,0 mm und eine Schnurstärke von 1,95 mm.

Der Sprengring hat einen Aussen-Durchmesser von 13,75 mm und eine Stärke von 0,6 mm


----------



## Flagmoe (12. November 2015)

@Freizeit-biker

Vielen Dank, das hilft mir schonmal enorm weiter. 
Ich war jetzt einige Tage flach gelegen und hab auch noch nicht beim Andy angerufen. Ich werde jetzt einfach mal so eine Scheibe drehen und schaue was passiert.
Sollte es so funktionieren dann stell ich auch noch eine Zeichnung mit den entgültigen Maßen hier ein.... falls noch jmd daran Interesse hat.
Auf jeden Fall nochmal VIELEN DANK für dein Engagemet!!!


----------



## hardtails (13. November 2015)

ist das eigentlich normal das die reverb mit 0,0 druck ausgeliefert wird und man die erst auf 250psi aufpumpen muss?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. November 2015)

Nein. Normal sollte die 220 bis 230 psi haben.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## hardtails (13. November 2015)

hat das irgendwelche nachteile wenn die stütze so kam?
karton war schon offen und der seitlich aufkleber ist abgekratzt. seriennumer auf der stütze ist vorhanden, kw 3 2015
irgendwie komisch das ganze

hab sie jetzt mal aufgepumpt und wollte mal schauen ob sie die luft hält.


----------



## piilu (14. November 2015)

Wahrscheinlich wurde die schon mal als defekt zurück geschickt


----------



## paulipan (8. Dezember 2015)

HI,
meine Reverb sinkt rund 1cm bei, Aufsitzen ab. Luftdruck passt - habe ich überprüft.
Im inneren des Rohres ist es allerdings leicht ölig. 
Was kann kaputt sein? Gibt's jemand aus dem Forum, der die Reverb zum kleinen Preis repariert?


----------



## psychorad!cal (8. Dezember 2015)

Probiere es mal mit der Schnellrepanleitung,hat bei mir funktioniert,allerdings hört sich das mit dem öl nicht gut an,scheint ein Oring kaputt zu sein.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-reverb-gibt-nach.600443/page-5


----------



## dkc-live (22. Januar 2016)

Meine reverb klappert neuerdings merklich. Und zwar im voll ausgefahrenen Zustand. Sie bewegt sich ca. 1mm auf und ab und man hört Anschlaggeräusche. Ist das normal?
Achja ist eine Tauschstütze aus 15.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patimech (28. Januar 2016)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> 2. Modelljahr: Seriennummer: ersten beiden Zahlen : KW; Dann ein 'T' und dann kommt eine Ziffer für das Jahr 1,2,3,...
> 
> Von Außen:
> MJ 2011:
> ...


Ich Brachte neulich mein Bike in den Service. Seit ich es wieder habe, denke ich dass der Mechaniker die Reverb ausgetauscht hat statt nur zu entlüften. Ich habe jetzt die Reverb herausgenommen und sie hat die Seriennummer 05T50418967. Ist diese Reverb aus dem Jahr 2015 da eine 5 nach dem T steht?
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## duc-mo (28. Januar 2016)

Ich meine am Remote ist das Produktionsdatum eingelasert...


----------



## kuka.berlin (28. Januar 2016)

patimech schrieb:


> Ich Brachte neulich mein Bike in den Service. Seit ich es wieder habe, denke ich dass der Mechaniker die Reverb ausgetauscht hat statt nur zu entlüften. Ich habe jetzt die Reverb herausgenommen und sie hat die Seriennummer 05T50418967. Ist diese Reverb aus dem Jahr 2015 da eine 5 nach dem T steht?
> Vielen Dank schon mal


Ja.. 

Und siehe duc-mo das Datum im Remote Hebel.


----------



## patimech (28. Januar 2016)

Danke euch 
Dann werde ich morgen mal im Remote Hebel schauen.


----------



## sb84 (13. März 2016)

hallo,

ich brauche einen kurzen Rat. Ich habe seit 2 Wochen eine Reverb Stealth aus einem 2016er Neurad und musste nur kurz die Leitung an der Stütze demontieren um die Sattelklemme zu tauschen. Das ging vollkommen problemlos.
Nur habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass sich die Stütze nicht mehr einfahren lässt... ich dachte erst die Klemme wäre evtl. zu fest, aber die Stütze lässt sich auch im ausgebauten Zustand nicht bewegen.
Ist das nur Luft im System oder meint ihr das Problem liegt woanders?
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## --- (13. März 2016)

Entlüfte mal die Remoteleitung.


----------



## sb84 (13. März 2016)

Sorry für die dumme Frage aber meinst du nur die Leitung oder das gesamte System?
Ich muss mir erstmal ein Entlüftungsset besorgen.


----------



## Nessi (13. März 2016)

Die Leitung. Das System hast Du ja nicht geöffnet.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sb84 (14. März 2016)

Ok, vielen Dank. Ich muss mich noch etwas mehr in die Materie einlesen. Wenn das Entlüftungsset da ist werde ich es so machen und berichten und im Zuge dessen das Kabel kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koenig_hirsch (18. März 2016)

Moin zusammen,

da kauf ich mir nun eine neue Reverb (Stealth, 125/380mm, produziert KW50/2015), teste sie erstmal im Trockenen (super, fährt ein und aus wie sie soll), baue sie ein, kürze die Leitung und alles, und dann setze ich mich das erste mal drauf und das Ding sackt wie eine Federstütze 5mm ein, wenn ich mich drauf setze. Das soll doch nicht so sein, oder? Defekt ab Werk?

Ich war der MEinung, die Stütze sollte genau da bleiben, wo sie ist, oder? Noch ausgeprägter übrigens, wenn man die Stütze z.B. halb ausgefahren hat. Wenn ich mich dann draufsetze, federt sie mindest 1-1,5cm ein.

Umtauschen?

Danke Euch und Sport frei - K_H


----------



## psychorad!cal (18. März 2016)

Umtauschen oder schnellreperatur machen weil sie Luft gezogen hat.Wenn es schne ll gehen muss Option 2.


----------



## sb84 (21. März 2016)

Also bei mir hat das Entlüften alle Probleme beseitigt!


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (1. April 2016)

Hat jemand das gleich Problem wie ich? Meine Reverb klappert bei Abfahrten so laut, man könnte denke die schlägt aus. Dabei ist egal ob sie ein oder aus gefahren ist. Einschicken? Garantie hab ich noch oder ist das normalität?


----------



## patimech (1. April 2016)

@RadioAUCKLAND Bist du sicher das es die Reverb ist? Kannst du restliche Bauteile ausschliessen?
Von meiner höre ich nichts.


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (2. April 2016)

patimech schrieb:


> @RadioAUCKLAND Bist du sicher das es die Reverb ist? Kannst du restliche Bauteile ausschliessen?
> Von meiner höre ich nichts.



Also ich hab auch schon daran gedacht das es von anderen Bauteilen kommt, allerdings kann ich zb. beim Dämpfer überhaupt kein Spiel feststellen. Die Sattelstütze hingegen wackelt ja spürbar wenn man am Sattel "dreht". Aber wenn du sagst das deine gar nicht klappert muss ich da nochmal ganz genau hinschauen.

Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patimech (2. April 2016)

Ich würde das Bike zuerst mal gründlich reinigen. Falls du iceTec Beläge drin hast würde ich diese auch mal in Erwägung ziehen. Bei mir ist es nämlich so, dass wenn ich mein Bike fallen lasse, klappert auch etwas. Sobald ich meine Beläge draussen hab klappert es nicht mehr. Diese schlagen gerne mal an an den Bremssattel.
Und meine Reverb wackelt auch wi so einige. Der Mechaniker meinte das dies normal ist.
Wenn du noch ein Zweitfahrrad hast könntest du die Reverb mal gegen eine normale Sattelstütze tauschen, dann weist du nachher ob es die Reverb ist die klappert oder nicht.


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (11. April 2016)

patimech schrieb:


> Ich würde das Bike zuerst mal gründlich reinigen. Falls du iceTec Beläge drin hast würde ich diese auch mal in Erwägung ziehen. Bei mir ist es nämlich so, dass wenn ich mein Bike fallen lasse, klappert auch etwas. Sobald ich meine Beläge draussen hab klappert es nicht mehr. Diese schlagen gerne mal an an den Bremssattel.
> Und meine Reverb wackelt auch wi so einige. Der Mechaniker meinte das dies normal ist.
> Wenn du noch ein Zweitfahrrad hast könntest du die Reverb mal gegen eine normale Sattelstütze tauschen, dann weist du nachher ob es die Reverb ist die klappert oder nicht.



Ich bin mir jetzt 100% sicher das das klappern von der Reverb ausgeht. Man merkt es wenn man an der Stütze das Hinterrad in die Luft hebt und dann kräftig dran rüttelt, dann hört man es klappern... Das selbe klappern hört man bei Abfahrten auch... Da ich noch in der Garantiezeit bin werde ich sie hftl. mit Erfolg einschicken. Vorallen wenn du sagst das deine gar keine Geräusche macht.

danke


----------



## delphi1507 (11. April 2016)

Man geht das Rad zumindest nicht an einer eingefahrenen Reverb hoch! 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_Z010D mit Tapatalk


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (11. April 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Man geht das Rad zumindest nicht an einer eingefahrenen Reverb hoch!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ASUS_Z010D mit Tapatalk




Das ist mir bewusst, hab ich nie gemacht...

Wärend der Fahrt klappert sie aber sowohl im eingefahrenen als auch im ausgefahrenen Zustand. 

unschön...


----------



## xrated (16. April 2016)

Meine fährt manchmal nicht runter wenn man den Hebel drückt. Dann steht man auf und beim hinsetzen gehts wieder. Kann das von Post keys kommen das da was klemmt? Leichtes seitliches Spiel gibt es, vor und zurück eher weniger. Ist eine 30,9er mit 125mm, die sollen ja auch etwas dünnes Alu haben.


----------



## hardtails (30. April 2016)

leider macht meine reverb knarzgeräusche
kann sie auch reproduzieren
lehne ich mich voll auf die sattelsüitze geht die runter
lehne ich mich voll hinten drauf geht die spitze wieder hoch

schrauben der sattelklemmung sind voll zugeknallt.
was kann man tun?


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (30. April 2016)

Also bei mir ist nur minimales Spiel in radialer Richtung möglich, also als ob man den Sattel minimal drehen könnte. Aber sie funktioniert einwandfrei, macht auch keine Geräusche. Beim Fahren merkt man aber absolut nichts davon, habe die jetzt ca. 1100km im Einsatz.


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (1. Mai 2016)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist nur minimales Spiel in axialer Richtung möglich, also als ob man den Sattel minimal drehen könnte. Aber sie funktioniert einwandfrei, macht auch keine Geräusche. Beim Fahren merkt man aber absolut nichts davon, habe die jetzt ca. 1100km im Einsatz.



Das ist bei der Reverb glaube ich der ideal Zustand.... besser wird es nicht.


----------



## sparkfan (1. Mai 2016)

Welche Achse meint ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr von "axial" schreibt? "axial" bedeutet entlang der Achse. Wenn ich mit "Achse" die Stütze selber meine, dann ist axial sicher nicht "minimal drehen" sondern minimales Spiel in der Höhe.

Ich kann den Sattel auch minimal drehen (=Rotation um die Sattelstütze als Achse). Gefühlt unter 0.5mm an der Sattelspitze. Allerdings kommt das Spiel bei mir aus dem Sattelstützenkopf, der minimal Spiel auf der oberen Sattelstütze hat. Die obere Sattelstütze an sich hat kein Spiel. Mindestens nichts, was ich mit der Hand einfach so reproduzieren könnte.


----------



## xrated (1. Mai 2016)

Ich kann die Sattelspitze nachgemessen 2mm bewegen (also +-1mm). Und zwar egal wie hoch die Stütze eingestellt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egon_Hinkel (2. Mai 2016)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Welche Achse meint ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr von "axial" schreibt? "axial" bedeutet entlang der Achse. Wenn ich mit "Achse" die Stütze selber meine, dann ist axial sicher nicht "minimal drehen" sondern minimales Spiel in der Höhe.



Du hast natürlich recht, ich habe mich inkorrekt ausgedrückt, richtig wäre gewesen: radiales Lagerspiel. Wieviel man davon mit dem Sattel spürt hängt auch von der Sattellänge ab, bei mir ist es in beide Richtungen gleich groß und nur minimal, das war bei mir seit dem 1. Tag der Fall, sonst sind noch keine Probleme aufgetreten.


----------



## xrated (2. Mai 2016)

Vermute mal die Post keys sind nicht immer optimal ausgewählt. Muss meine mal öffnen, nicht das da andere Teile drunter leiden.


----------



## vanmaxis (16. Mai 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> leider macht meine reverb knarzgeräusche
> kann sie auch reproduzieren
> lehne ich mich voll auf die sattelsüitze geht die runter
> lehne ich mich voll hinten drauf geht die spitze wieder hoch
> ...



Fette mal den Teil der Stütze der im Rahmen steckt und dann sollte es weg sein.


----------



## Jesh (18. Juni 2016)

Hi,

ich hab ne 2015er Reverb Stealth. Is jetzt ein halbes Jahr alt. Hatte am Anfang null Spiel, mittlerweile ist deutliches Spiel zu sehen und zu hören wenn ich den Sattel hoch ziehe und runter drücke. Beim hin und herbewegen ist kein Spiel.

Hab den Thread nur überflogen. Ist ziemlich viel Lesestoff. Ist das normal und unbedenklich?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## imkreisdreher (18. Juni 2016)

Ziehen darfst du an der Reverb nicht. Wenn du die Stütze ein paar Millimeter komprimieren kannst, ist se bald tonne.


----------



## Jesh (18. Juni 2016)

Sorry hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meine natürlich im ausgefahrenen zustand.
Ich ziehe dann am Sattel und es klack und man sieht auch an der dichtung das dass Standrohr sich bewegt, wie bei seitlichem spiel, nur hochkant eben.


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (23. Juni 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Sorry hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meine natürlich im ausgefahrenen zustand.
> Ich ziehe dann am Sattel und es klack und man sieht auch an der dichtung das dass Standrohr sich bewegt, wie bei seitlichem spiel, nur hochkant eben.



Meine hat merkliches Spiel beim "drehen" am Sattel, jedoch kein Spiel beim vor und zurück bewegen... Leider macht sie bei ruppigen Abfahreten klapper Geräusche.....


----------



## Jesh (23. Juni 2016)

RadioAUCKLAND schrieb:


> Meine hat merkliches Spiel beim "drehen" am Sattel, jedoch kein Spiel beim vor und zurück bewegen... Leider macht sie bei ruppigen Abfahreten klapper Geräusche.....


 

Scheint irgendwie nicht selten zu sein das ganze... Ich werd dann mal so weiter fahren.. irgendwie is ja immer was ^^


----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2016)

und du weißt, dass es die stütze ist was klappert? viel mehr als die leitung bewegt sich da mMn nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (15. September 2016)

Meine setzt sich nun auch 5-10mm ab beim draufsetzten, Radial verdrehen konnte ich denn Sattel von Anfang an ca +-1 mm.

Die Stütze ist nun genau 1 Jahr alt, somit besteht ja noch 1 Jahr Garantie - Sram ist da ja kulant, oder?


----------



## morph027 (15. September 2016)

Auf 250 psi gepumpt?


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. September 2016)

Der Luftdruck hat nullkommanix mit dem Problem zu tun, sondern sorgt lediglich dafür, dass die Stütze nach dem einfahren wieder raus schnalzt. Sobald dat Ding wie ne Federsattelstütze funktioniert ist Luft in der Ölkammer.


----------



## jazznova (15. September 2016)

Luftdruck habe ich als erstes geprüft, der war zwar nur 180 aber nach erhöhen auf 250 gibt es da keine  Unterschied.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. September 2016)

Luft im Öl ist auch bei meiner das Problem...
Letztes WE am Geißkopf gewesen und zweimal vergessen die Stütze auszufahren als es den Lift hoch ging  
...dort werden die Räder vom Personal mit dem Sattel direkt an die Gondel gehangen...


----------



## rebirth (15. September 2016)

meine neue 170er hört sich beim ein-/ausfahren irgendwie trocken an und rubbelt etwas. hat jemand das gleich beobachtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egon_Hinkel (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

mittlerweile hat meine Reverb auch Spiel in Fahrtrichtung und sackt beim Draufsitzen auch noch etwas ab. Wo hin wendet man sich am besten wenn man die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen will, an den Fahrradhersteller oder direkt an RockShox/Sram?


----------



## jazznova (3. Oktober 2016)

An den Händler


----------



## GoldenerGott (3. Oktober 2016)

Meine hatte anfangs auch kein Spiel. Mittlerweile, nach ca 2 Jahren hat sie sich in kurzer Zeit deutlich verschlechtert. Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass die Buchsen jetzt fertig sind und ein großer Service durchgeführt werden muss. Macht dann etwa 75€, wenn man es nicht selbst machen will. Der Ersatzteilsatz kostet aber auch schon fast so viel und dann braucht man noch Fett und ein Spezialwerkzeug, so dass man nicht wirklich viel Sparen kann, außer vielleicht Zeit. Ich werde es wohl demnächst mal machen lassen. Sonst schlägt noch ein Rohr aus, wenn das Buchsenspiel schon zu groß ist. Ich habe noch eine Forca, bei der ich auch zu lange gewartet hatte. Dann helfen auch neue Buchsen nicht mehr.


----------



## xrated (3. Oktober 2016)

Wer macht das komplett für 75?
Kommt drauf an wo das Spiel ist, wenn man den Sattel seitlich drehen kann ist glaube weniger schlimm als wenn vor/zurück.


----------



## austriacarp (3. Oktober 2016)

Das Spiel kommt von den 3 Messing Stiften die sind in verschiedenen größen im Servicepack entahlten. Wenn die Stützte bis auf das Spiel OK ist einfach die 3 Stifte gegen die nächst größeren und gut ists. (10 Minuten Aufwand)


----------



## xrated (3. Oktober 2016)

Klappt das eigentlich auch bei der Stealth ohne IFP anzurühren? Weil da muss man ja das Poppet unten herausnehmen. Und dann sollte man wohl darauf achten das kein Öl rausläuft (also Stütze immer über Kopf halten) und das man den Schaft nicht reindrückt (sonst verschiebt sich das IFP).


----------



## GoldenerGott (3. Oktober 2016)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Das Spiel kommt von den 3 Messing Stiften die sind in verschiedenen größen im Servicepack entahlten. Wenn die Stützte bis auf das Spiel OK ist einfach die 3 Stifte gegen die nächst größeren und gut ists. (10 Minuten Aufwand)


Weltklasse Tip. Seitliches Spiel hat sie nur sehr wenig. Vor und zurück aber schon erschreckend viel.
Brauch ich da den Kit für meine Stealth von 2014, 11.6818.022.02?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ll-fuer-Reverb-Stealth-ab-Modell-2013-p44817/

Das mit den 75€ hatte ich übrigens hier her: http://www.flatout-suspension.de/index.php/service/rock-shox
+ Versand


----------



## xrated (3. Oktober 2016)

Die müssen dann wohl Spezialpreise bekommen denn das Service Kit + Topcap kosten schon 80€

Poppet Valve Cover bei der Stealth sitzt ziemlich fest, schlechte Idee am 11mm vom Lower Seal Head anzusetzen, besser am großen Sechskant. Kein Wunder das im Service Kit ein neuer Seal Head dabei ist.

Seitliches Spiel hatte meine schon am Anfang seit dem ich sie habe. Es waren Post keys Größe 6 verbaut. Die haben neu 2.67mm, die alten haben 2.66-2.67 und keinerlei Spuren. Das sind aber nicht die größten sondern liegen zwischen 3 (2.66) und 4 (2.68). 4 sind schon besser aber 5 (2.70) sitzen fast absolut spielfrei. Jetzt ist die Frage wie spielfrei muss das sein. Man könnte die Dinger auch übrigens einfach drehen um die Lebensdauer zu verlängern.

In dem Kit waren auch noch die Keys ungleichmäßig: 2x 6er und 4x 4er

Und zum Charger Bushing, dass wird ab Werk mit der Öffnung nach hinten verbaut (sieht man auch im Video). Gute oder schlechte Idee?
Genau da ist ja die Belastung am höchsten.


----------



## xrated (3. Oktober 2016)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Weltklasse Tip. Seitliches Spiel hat sie nur sehr wenig. Vor und zurück aber schon erschreckend viel.
> Brauch ich da den Kit für meine Stealth von 2014, 11.6818.022.02?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ll-fuer-Reverb-Stealth-ab-Modell-2013-p44817/
> ...



Da brauchst du Charger Bushing (Basic Kit) und Top Cap.


----------



## xrated (3. Oktober 2016)

http://blueliquidlabs.com/repairs/the-seatpost-whisperer/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (6. Oktober 2016)

Wer hat den Stützring schon mal montiert? Ist ja saueng da drin


----------



## xrated (7. Oktober 2016)

Also ich bekomm den Stützring nicht zusammen mit dem O-Ring rein, keine Ahnung was das soll. Schwarzen Seal Head mit serienmäßig U-Cup hab ich


----------



## jazznova (7. Oktober 2016)

Meine Reklamierte ist gestern zurück gekommen. Ist nun ein 2017er Model vom 23.08.2016.
Bin gespannt ob nun Ruhe ist!


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (10. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute,

von einem Mitarbeiter meines Fahrradherstellers wurde heute im Chat behauptet, dass bei einer Reverb Stealth das Spiel nur dann zu einem Garantiefall führen würde wenn es über 1 cm groß ist. Ich habe mich fast weggeworfen vor Lachen, die meinten das ernst.
Bei einem Zentimeter Spiel wäre die Stütze doch sowieso kaltverformt und reif für den Schrott. Die wollten mir eine Wartung für 110€ anbieten und gaben mir die Schuld, da die Wartung angeblich längst überfällig gewesen wäre. Die Reverb Stealth ist noch kein Jahr alt, einen Sturz hatte ich damit auch nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2016)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> von einem Mitarbeiter meines Fahrradherstellers wurde heute im Chat behauptet, dass bei einer Reverb Stealth das Spiel nur dann zu einem Garantiefall führen würde wenn es über 1 cm groß ist. Ich habe mich fast weggeworfen vor Lachen, die meinten das ernst.
> Bei einem Zentimeter Spiel wäre die Stütze doch sowieso kaltverformt und reif für den Schrott. Die wollten mir eine Wartung für 110€ anbieten und gaben mir die Schuld, da die Wartung angeblich längst überfällig gewesen wäre. Die Reverb Stealth ist noch kein Jahr alt, einen Sturz hatte ich damit auch nicht.



Wovon redest du horizontal oder vertikal? Meine senkte sich z.b. um ca 0,5cm ab und wurde auf Kulanz repariert leiser nicht ausgetauscht von SRAM.

Dein Hersteller soll selber die Finger davon lassen und sie zu SRAM schicken! Die entscheiden dann was sie machen...


----------



## xrated (11. Oktober 2016)

Sind die alten Reverbs mit silberner Topcap eigentlich genauso unzuverlässig wie die neueren A2 ?


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (11. Oktober 2016)

Es geht um das Spiel in waagerechter Richtung bzw. Fahrtrichtung,  alles andere macht doch kein Sinn,  sonst würde ich ja schreiben dass sich meine Stütze absenkt aber darum geht es nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## jazznova (11. Oktober 2016)

Ganz klar ein Garantiefall. Wer möchte bitteschön so eine Wackelstütze?


----------



## pinguin (13. Oktober 2016)

Meine (die Dritte) geht auch wieder in den Austausch. Senkt sich "nur" 3-5 mm ab, wackelt seitlich wie ein Kuhschwanz. In Fahrtrichtung hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Das Ding kotzt mich an. Aber, solange ausgetauscht wird, solange mache ich das mit. Investitionsschutz. Aber eines ist auch klar, die nächste Stütze kommt von ner anderen Marke. (k.A., ob das dann auch heißt, seuchenfrei und Spaß dabei oder ob das auch der selbe Zirkus wird)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (13. Oktober 2016)

http://blueliquidlabs.com/repairs/the-seatpost-whisperer/

It’s a PTFE (teflon) layer on an aluminum ring. This type of bushing really shouldn’t be used on a keyed surface because it causes the PTFE layer to raise up off the aluminum right at the 3 points where the keyways are. The inevitable conclusion is that the entire PTFE layer comes off the aluminum ring it was attached to. 

So what’s the solution to this common Reverb problem? You need to install a new bushing in place of the original one. The main criteria for this bushing is that it needs to be made from one solid material all the way through. None of this layer on top of a substrate crap. Not for this application anyway. *Here’s a bushing I made from a polymer that I sourced locally.* Its the black ring that you can see above the hose.

Was könnte das sein? Das Rohr müsste 25-26mm Aussendurchmesser und 1.5mm Wandstärke haben.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (15. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, also ich habe heute nochmal meine Stütze überprüft, eine leichte Kippbewegung in Fahrtrichtung ist möglich, wenn man den Finger an den Dichtring legt, merkt man deutlich wie sich das Sattelrohr darin vor und zurück bewegt. Absenken tut sich die Stütze beim Draufsitzen nur wenig ca. 2-4mm. Ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich die Stütze über den Fahrradhersteller als Garantiefall einreichen soll, soweit funktioniert sie ja eigentlich noch ganz gut. Allerdings sind die ersten Probleme nach ca. 10 Monaten aufgetreten, besser wird sie auch nicht mehr werden. Also was meint ihr, wäre es sinnvoll sie zum Hersteller zu schicken? Mir ist klar dass ich dann, wenn es schlecht läuft, ca. 12 Wochen warten muss (*Ironie on*) da der Service meines Fahrradherstellers sehr "zügig" arbeitet (*Ironie off*).


----------



## austriacarp (16. Oktober 2016)

Habe meine Reverb 3 mal zerlegt weil sie sich immer um ca 5mm abgesenkt hat. Jetzt fahre ich sie seit über 2 Jahren so und sie funktioniert noch immer. Wennst keinen Sensiblen Arsch hast gewöhnst du dich dran und dann passt es.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Oktober 2016)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Hallo, also ich habe heute nochmal meine Stütze überprüft, eine leichte Kippbewegung in Fahrtrichtung ist möglich, wenn man den Finger an den Dichtring legt, merkt man deutlich wie sich das Sattelrohr darin vor und zurück bewegt. Absenken tut sich die Stütze beim Draufsitzen nur wenig ca. 2-4mm. Ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich die Stütze über den Fahrradhersteller als Garantiefall einreichen soll, soweit funktioniert sie ja eigentlich noch ganz gut. Allerdings sind die ersten Probleme nach ca. 10 Monaten aufgetreten, besser wird sie auch nicht mehr werden. Also was meint ihr, wäre es sinnvoll sie zum Hersteller zu schicken? Mir ist klar dass ich dann, wenn es schlecht läuft, ca. 12 Wochen warten muss (*Ironie on*) da der Service meines Fahrradherstellers sehr "zügig" arbeitet (*Ironie off*).


Theoretisch klappt das zur Zeit in weniger als 2 Wochen, bei mir war es etwas mehr als eine....


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (17. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Theoretisch klappt das zur Zeit in weniger als 2 Wochen, bei mir war es etwas mehr als eine....




Ok das wäre ja gut, ich lass mich mal überraschen.


----------



## xrated (18. Oktober 2016)

Der Inner Seal Head löst sich wirklich verdammt schnell wenn man ihn nicht so fest wie vorgegeben anzieht. Was bei dem butterweichen Alu ja gar nicht mal so einfach ist.
Ich habe auch den starken Verdacht das die Seitenwände bei der 30.9mm derart dünn sind, das es diese nach aussen verbiegt und so dann immer mehr seitliches Spiel entsteht. Meine Post Keys sahen nämlich noch fast wie neu aus. Noch dazu habe ich einen 31,6-30,9 Adapter im Rahmen wo dann die Hülse keinen Gegenhalt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (19. Oktober 2016)

Nabend,

was kann es denn sein wenn die Stütze nicht gleich absinkt sondern einen kleinen Ruck benötigt? So als würde sie etwas hängen bleiben oder verkanten. Wenn sie absinkt läuft soweit alles.
Ist das Model mit der schwarzen Kappe welche wohl nach der mit der silbernen kam!


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (19. Oktober 2016)

cassn schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> was kann es denn sein wenn die Stütze nicht gleich absinkt sondern einen kleinen Ruck benötigt? So als würde sie etwas hängen bleiben oder verkanten. Wenn sie absinkt läuft soweit alles.



Hallo, das war bei mir auch fast von Anfang an so, liegt eventuell daran in welchem Winkel der Sattel zur Stütze eingestellt ist. Beim Absinken muss ja die Kraft die man aufbringt relativ genau auf der gleichen Linie liegen wie das Sattelrohr, bei meinem relativ niedrigen Gewicht war das auch immer so, hat mich aber nie gestört.


----------



## GoldenerGott (20. Oktober 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> http://blueliquidlabs.com/repairs/the-seatpost-whisperer/
> 
> It’s a PTFE (teflon) layer on an aluminum ring. This type of bushing really shouldn’t be used on a keyed surface because it causes the PTFE layer to raise up off the aluminum right at the 3 points where the keyways are. The inevitable conclusion is that the entire PTFE layer comes off the aluminum ring it was attached to.
> 
> ...


Ja. Ein klasse Tipp. Er hätte besser gleich eine Bezugsquelle angegeben, sonst kann man mit dieser Info praktisch nichts anfangen.
Ich habe meine zu Flatout-Suspension geschickt, um sie überholen zu lassen. Angeblich wäre das Problem damit behoben. Kostet zwar mit Versand um die 80 €. Aber die Reverb sah mir nach Ansicht des Youtube-Service-Videos doch so aus, als handele es sich um ein kompliziertes Produkt, wo man schnell mal was kaputt machen kann, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, wie es geht.


----------



## GoldenerGott (20. Oktober 2016)

Geht eigentlich sogar mit der Suche nach einem PTFE-Führungsring.
Ich habe hier aber nicht nachgefragt, ob es das Maß, das erst noch zu ermitteln wäre, in kleinen Mengen zu kaufen gibt. Da weiß man aber immerhin, wie der Fachbegriff ist. Müsste ich mir mal überlegen, 10 Stück auf Lager zu nehmen, damit ich einmal/Jahr wechseln kann.

http://www.o-ring.de/html/de/produkte/fuehrungsringe/


----------



## cassn (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Egon,

daran habe ich auch gedacht. Ich meine aber dass es zu Anfang nicht so war. Mag aber auch sein dass die Verstellung des Sattels dazu geführt hat.
Da ich diese aber während der Fahrt oft verstelle, wäre es mir recht, wenn sie sofort nach gibt


----------



## xrated (20. Oktober 2016)

Er schrieb mir was von Delrin aber vielleicht hat der das auch noch zusätzlich abgedreht. Die Toleranzen müssten bei dem Teil denke ich schon relativ genau sein.

Wenn man bedenkt das ein Service Kit schon gute 50€ kostet, dazu noch Entlüftungskit und spezielles Werkzeug (Klemmbacken, 23mm Hahnenfuß) dann sind die 80 ziemlich wenig.


----------



## GoldenerGott (21. Oktober 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das ein Service Kit schon gute 50€ kostet, dazu noch Entlüftungskit und spezielles Werkzeug (Klemmbacken, 23mm Hahnenfuß) dann sind die 80 ziemlich wenig.


 Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## xrated (22. Oktober 2016)

Geht allerdings auch billiger mit dem Basic Kit. O-Ringe über normale Händler besorgen und die Post Keys könnte man notfalls einfach wenden.
Der Hahnenfuß hat mich 8€ gekostet, Rest an Werkzeug war da oder selbst gebaut.
Wenn man die länger fahren will, keine schlechte Idee es selber zu machen.


----------



## GoldenerGott (22. Oktober 2016)

Yo, stimmt. Die war mir aber noch zu neu, um selbst dran rum zu basteln. Hätte ich es selbst gemacht, hätte ich auch alle O-Ringe drin gelassen. Die ging ja noch einwandfrei.


----------



## xrated (22. Oktober 2016)

absacken lässt sich recht einfach beheben mit Entlüftung des Innenlebens

meine hatte ziemlich starkes seitliches Spiel, die haben ab Werk zu kleine Keys eingebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (23. Oktober 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> absacken lässt sich recht einfach beheben mit Entlüftung des Innenlebens



Was aber für Otto-Normal-Verbraucher nicht machbar ist. Der kann lediglich die Betätigung entlüften. Alles, was sich in der Stütze abspielt bedarf doch schon wieder Spezialwerkzeug/wissen, oder?


----------



## Airigh (2. November 2016)

Jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt, ob die Reverb jetzt durch meinen letzten Ausrutscher oder schlicht weg durch den normalen gebrauch wackelt sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. Ich bin zwar ein sehr penibler Mensch, was Gewackel oder Geräusche beim biken betreffen, andererseits hat man ja bei der Reverb bewegliche Teile drin, die irgendwann mal ein Spiel haben können. Bei mir ist es leichtes Spiel entlang der Achse vom Tauchrohr (ca. 1mm) und radial zur Tauchrohrachse (bei der Sattelspitze auch ca. 1,5mm). Beim Fahren selbst merke ich nichts. Soweit ich hier in dem Thread gelesen habe, scheint das ja sehr normal zu sein, hier wird es wohl nichts zu reparieren geben, nehme ich mal an. Funktion ist ja soweit noch gegeben. 
Ich merke das Spiel halt nur, wenn ich das Bike am Sattel hochhebe, teilweise stört es mich - muss mich wohl erst daran gewöhnen.


----------



## xrated (3. November 2016)

Sattel hochheben sollte man im abgesenkten Zustand vermeiden, da wird generell Luft drin sein. Aber 1mm hoch/runter würde ich noch als normal bezeichnen.
Radiales Spiel liegt an den Brass Keys, die gibts leider nur in USA einzeln zu kaufen. Bei mir waren die ab Werk auch noch 2 Nummern zu klein verbaut. Vor dem Tausch hatte ich auch manchmal das Problem das die Stütze via Hebel nicht runterfuhr wenn man drauf saß.

Zur Entlüftung generell, man muss grob gesagt eigentlich nur die Luft rauslassen, Poppet cover ab, Poppet Stange raus, Öl auffüllen und absaugen, alles wieder zusammen bauen. Ist zwischen Stealth und normal etwas unterschiedlich aber im Prinzip gleich.

Die B1 scheint erheblich service freundlicher zu sein wenn man nur neu fetten möchte:


----------



## rebirth (11. Dezember 2016)

servus, ich hatte schonmal gefragt, keine antwort bekommen und unter anderem deswegen das projekt verworfen.. ^^ 
(sorry btw., ist bissl offtopic)

Ich habe ne std. stütze mit leitung außen. VERMUTLICH habe ich, durch einen XXXXXX rahmen, meine stütze dauerhaft gequetscht.
Die Stütze geht nun, ziemlich genau in der mitte, schwer und lässt sich nur per hand über den bereich bewegen.
Weiß jemand aus dem stehgreif welche teile ich ersetzen muss um die stütze wieder fit zu machen? 
reicht das "tauchrohr" und ein kleines dichtungskit?


----------



## GoldenerGott (12. Dezember 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Geht allerdings auch billiger mit dem Basic Kit. O-Ringe über normale Händler besorgen und die Post Keys könnte man notfalls einfach wenden.
> Der Hahnenfuß hat mich 8€ gekostet, Rest an Werkzeug war da oder selbst gebaut.
> Wenn man die länger fahren will, keine schlechte Idee es selber zu machen.


Mal ein kleines Update:
Die (Flatout-Suspension) haben die Stütze auseinandergenommen und waren erschrocken, dass sie bis auf den Gleitring aussieht wie neu (knapp 2 Jahre alt, aber nur 1600 km). Wir haben uns dann darauf geeinigt, dass sie nur den Basic-Kit anbrechen, um daraus den Gleitring einzubauen und den Rest so lassen, wie er ist. Die nicht benötigten Teile haben  sie mir mitgeschickt und haben mir dann nur 36€ berechnet. Jetzt wackelt sie nicht mehr vor und zurück. Bei meiner waren übrigens schon die dicksten Post Keys verbaut. Der entscheidende Tipp des Technikers war, sie erst wieder warten zu lassen, wenn sie sich von alleine absenkt. Das Wackeln wäre erstmal unkritisch.


----------



## xrated (12. Dezember 2016)

Das ist sehr günstig, vor allem wenn es eine Stealth wäre weil man da mehr zerlegen muss um ans Bushing zu kommen.


----------



## _Stefan_Wagner (21. Dezember 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Er schrieb mir was von Delrin aber vielleicht hat der das auch noch zusätzlich abgedreht. Die Toleranzen müssten bei dem Teil denke ich schon relativ genau sein.
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt das ein Service Kit schon gute 50€ kostet, dazu noch Entlüftungskit und spezielles Werkzeug (Klemmbacken, 23mm Hahnenfuß) dann sind die 80 ziemlich wenig.



Hallo, bei mir löste sich bei den Gleitringen die Gleitschicht von Alu-Trägermaterial. Für mich wars so am Günstigsten: Igus Buchse die ich herumliegen hatte (Igus Iglidur J) mit der richtigen Wandstärke oder besser noch richtigen Aussen- und Innendurchmesser einfach in der Höhe zuschneiden, schlitzen und draufstecken. Funktioniert super und hat mir nichts gekostet. Passende Igusbuchsen sollte man um wenige € bekommen und haben eher nur Vorteile gegenüber den Alu-Gleitschicht-Verbund


----------



## xrated (21. Dezember 2016)

war das 25x1.5mm ?


----------



## _Stefan_Wagner (21. Dezember 2016)

ja, 1,5mm Wandstärke. den Rest hab ich mir selbst zugeschnitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Stefan_Wagner (21. Dezember 2016)

zB Igus Iglidur Kolbenring JPRM-2528-054
oder das Iglidur JSM-2528-12 und selber zuschneiden...


----------



## Thebike69 (10. Februar 2017)

Welche Luftpumpe benutzt ihr für die Reverb?
Ich hab die Rock Shox Dämpferpumpe und die ist leider nicht soooo optimal


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2017)

ist nicht eh schon was faul, wenn man nachpumpen muss? Ich dachte ich hätte da mal was gelesen. 

oder pumpst du nur nach services?


----------



## Thebike69 (10. Februar 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> ist nicht eh schon was faul, wenn man nachpumpen muss? Ich dachte ich hätte da mal was gelesen.
> 
> oder pumpst du nur nach services?



Nach Service


----------



## Bench (24. Februar 2017)

Da das hier ja nach einem inoffiziellen Reverb-Sammelthread aussieht, frag ich mal hier:
Hab mir eine gebrauchte Reverb Stealth 2015 geholt, mit Connectamajig.
So, wie krieg ich dieses Connectamajig auseinander?
Laut den Zeichnungen und Beschreibungen das silberne kurz in das schwarze drücken und drehen.
Bei mir lässt sich da aber nichts drücken und auch nichts drehen.
Ist es bekannt, dass das Ding öfter mal versifft und sich das dann nicht mehr so leicht öffnen lässt?

edit: ach, sorry. Doch noch ein Video gefunden, wo das genau erklärt wird. Muss man mit zwei Schraubenschlüsseln auseinanderschrauben. Okay, und das soll easy sein? Für Amis vlt.


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2017)

schneid ab den käse..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (25. Februar 2017)

Also meine 2014er 100mm Reverb hat sich während des Bikens immer wieder bis zu 2cm abgesenkt. Hab dann mehrmals entlüftet, und die Luft kontrolliert. Jedesmal ohne Ergebniss. Dann hab ich sie vor  paar Wochen mal zum Service geschickt.
Zurück kam eine Nagelneue 2016er 125mm Reverb, mit dem Vermerk, bekanntes Problem bei der Serie, kann nicht repariert werden. 
Gekostet hat mich das ganze nur den Preis für den Service. Auch nicht schlecht. Nach 2 Jahren ohne Service, Tausch in eine Neue...


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Februar 2017)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Zurück kam eine Nagelneue 2016er 125mm Reverb, mit dem Vermerk, bekanntes Problem bei der Serie, kann nicht repariert werden.
> Gekostet hat mich das ganze nur den Preis für den Service. Auch nicht schlecht. Nach 2 Jahren ohne Service, Tausch in eine Neue...


Bekanntes Problem und du zahlst für den Austausch? Ein Grund mehr meine endgültig rauszuwerfen!


----------



## mmo2 (25. Februar 2017)

Den Service musste ich eh zahlen. Und Garantie hatte meine 2 Jahre alte auch keine mehr. Sie hätten ja auch sagen können, nicht mehr zu reparieren, bitte neue kaufen. Da gibts viel mehr Firmen die da anders reagiert hätten, und man mehr hätte zahlen müssen. Bin zufrieden mit der Lösung....


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Februar 2017)

Bei einem bekannten serienfehler   ist das meiner Meinung nach alles andere als Kulant, ich habe 2 Reverb beide schon getauscht, eine schon wieder am Mucken.... Never again!


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2017)

du bist der einzige mit ner kaputten "neuen", das würde mir zu denken geben.


----------



## mmo2 (25. Februar 2017)

Das Problem soll ja nur an den 2014er gewesen sein. Kenne auch keinen, bei dem eine Neue schon defekt sein soll.....


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Februar 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> du bist der einzige mit ner kaputten "neuen", das würde mir zu denken geben.


Wo schrieb ich das das ausgetauschte Modell ein neues war? Es wurde 1 Mal instandgesetzt, die andere von Händler gegen identisches Modell getauscht....


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2017)

na dann ist es kein wunder, oder? Lass sie beim nächsten mal einschicken, bekommst zu 99% ne nagelneue. Die sollte dann auch zuverlässig funktionieren.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Februar 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> na dann ist es kein wunder, oder? Lass sie beim nächsten mal einschicken, bekommst zu 99% ne nagelneue. Die sollte dann auch zuverlässig funktionieren.


Versucht -> repariert....
Folge beim nächsten defekt fliegt auch die 2.... Mal ganz davon ab das sie im Winter quasi zur festen Stütze mutiert und damit unbrauchbar ist....Jetzt bekommt ein kleiner Hersteller die Chance... Bin Mal gespannt sollte Anfang nächster Woche eintrudeln...


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2017)

wie gesagt: neues modell > keine probleme. Und wenn deine stützte im winter nicht richtig geht > ordentlich entlüften. Meine funktionierte auch bei -18° und vorherigem transport auf dem heckträger, ohne probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (25. Februar 2017)

Meine hat auch tadellos funktioniert bei Minusgraden.  Meine jetzt die neue 2016er


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Februar 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie gesagt: neues modell > keine probleme. Und wenn deine stützte im winter nicht richtig geht > ordentlich entlüften. Meine funktionierte auch bei -18° und vorherigem transport auf dem heckträger, ohne probleme.


Im kalten Zustand mit kaltem Öl entlüftet.... Keine Restluft, geht ein paar Ausfahrten so lala danach wieder Zeitlupentempo.... Scheint im warmen dann irgendwo Öl rauszuschwitzen.... Konstruktionsbedingtes Problem...


----------



## Bench (25. Februar 2017)

Kann man eigentlich die Hebel der A1, A2 und B1 untereinander tauschen?
Sollten ja im Grunde bis auf das optische (silberne Verstellschraube vs. schwarze) alle gleich sein, oder?
Wollte nur sicher gehen, bevor ich mit jemanden links gegen rechts tausche und dann passt was nicht.


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2017)

ne geht nicht. glaub die neuere hat ne andere "übersezung"


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Februar 2017)

An dieser Stelle noch mal zwei Fragen:

1) 


SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hatte am Wochenende meine Stütze unter der Fuchtel. Dabei ist ein kleines Video entstanden, welches vielleicht dem Einen oder Anderen ein bisschen helfen kann:


 



> Hey, super Anleitung - danke auch an dieser Stelle nochmal dafür!
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage zu Schritt 11 bzw 19. Wenn der Dichtkopf nach Schritt 11 wieder mit dem Spengring fixiert werden soll, kann ich dann bei Schritt 19 - bei versenktem Dichtkopf - mit dem 11er-Maulschlüssel ansetzen, um das Tellerventil wieder zu fixieren?
> Und wenn das so gehen sollte, muss ich den Dichtkopf dann überhaupt herausheben?


2) 
bei der Quick and dirty Entlüftung: Kann ich überhaupt mit der hoch/runter Bewegung des Klemmkopfes den Trennkolben verschieben?


----------



## Groudon (4. April 2017)

Grüße

die Reverb meiner Freundin sackt leider auch wenige Millimeter ab beim belasten. Der Betriebsdruck ist in Ordnung. Es ist eine A-Stütze (schwarzes Verstellrad, Stealth). Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## delphi1507 (4. April 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> die Reverb meiner Freundin sackt leider auch wenige Millimeter ab beim belasten. Der Betriebsdruck ist in Ordnung. Es ist eine A-Stütze (schwarzes Verstellrad, Stealth). Woran kann das liegen?


Wurde hier schon mehrfach geschrieben... Luft im internen Ölkreislauf, selber machen oder einschicken....


----------



## TitusLE (6. April 2017)

Ich möchte zukünftig den Enduro Collar mitnehmen, um die Stütze blockieren zu können, wenn sie mal unvorhergesehen absinkt. Jetzt stelle ich mir folgende Frage: Welcher Inbus passt da? 3er zu klein, 4er zu groß. Ist das ein amerikanisches/zölliges Maß? Kann man die Schraube austauschen oder ist das Gewinde auch irgendwas amerikanisches?


----------



## --- (7. April 2017)

Das ist auch kein Inbus sondern Torx. Größe weiß ich grad nicht auswendig. Dürfte der Gleiche wie an der Remote sein. Schraube ist ganz sicher metrisch. Auch hier habe ich die Größe nicht im Kopf. Ist schon zu lange her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (7. April 2017)

Remote ist T25. Sollte ich denn echt so blind sein? Muss ich heute Nachmittag mal checken...


----------



## sparkfan (7. April 2017)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es Torx ist, ist sehr gross. SRAM und die dazugehörigen Marken haben eine Vorliebe für Torx. Shimano Komponenten haben meistens Inbus. Ist mindestens meine Beobachtung der letzten paar Jahre.


----------



## TitusLE (7. April 2017)

Ihr habt recht. Ist T25. Dass ich das nicht erkannt habe, liegt daran, dass die Schraube "trichterförmig" geformt ist, finde ich. Andere Torx sehen irgendwie ander aus. Wie dem auch sei... 
Danke! 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sera (19. April 2017)

Meine Reverb (125 mm, Stealth, B1) sackt ca. 1 cm ab, sobald ich mich draufsetze. Fährt dann erst wieder aus, wenn ich den Sattel entlaste und die Remote betätige. Kundenservice vom Bikehersteller meinte ich solle entlüften und dann ggf. einschicken. 
Da ich kein Entlüftungskit habe: lohnt das Entlüften? Oder ist das ein anderer Defekt?


----------



## TitusLE (19. April 2017)

Entlüften eher nicht, denke ich.
Das hier schon eher. Bei mir hat's geholfen.


----------



## Xyz79 (26. April 2017)

Da ich häufig ein knacken habe und mittlerweile alle üblichen verdächtigen ausschließen kann vermute ich das es aus dem inneren der reverb kommt. Hatte schon mal jemand das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. April 2017)

ich behaupte, da ist nichts drin was knacken kann.


----------



## Xyz79 (28. April 2017)

Sicher? Und wenn sie recht viel Spiel hat?


----------



## rebirth (28. April 2017)

hmm. kannst du vllt mal ein video machen? 

Könnt mir schon vorstellen, dass sand o.Ä. durch die staubdichtung in die 3 führungen (wo diese passstifte drin sind) geraten ist. Allerdings sind die gut gefettet, dürfte als auch eher weniger geräusche machen. 

Achja - das video am besten ohne sattel; und noch besser ohne sattel und irgendwo eingespannt..


----------



## Xyz79 (28. April 2017)

Muß mal schauen ob ich das hin kriege. Ist eher ein metallisches knacken. 
Wodurch entsteht das Spiel? Passstifte oder gleidbuchse? Oder  beides?


----------



## Xyz79 (30. April 2017)

Das übermäßige Spiel konnte ich schon mal beseitigen. Stütze hatte ich Ende letzten Jahres bei Rockshox. 
Die haben die überwurfmutter nicht mal handfest angezogen. 
Knacken ist noch da. Wird aber dann wohl ne andere Ursache haben.


----------



## Florida86 (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

an meinem Canyon Spectral 7.0 EX ist auch eine RS Reverb Stealth montiert. Dabei mir aufgefallen, dass die Sattelstütze etwas Spiel an der Stelle hat, wo die verfahrbare Stütze in das feste Rohr fährt. Ganz gut merkt man es daran, das man den Sattel etwas nach links und rechts drehen kann und er sich auch etwas nach oben und unten bewegen lässt. Ich habe bereits gelesen, dass etwas Spiel normal ist. Dieses wäre mir auch tendeziell egal, jedoch klappert nun die Stütze bei jeder Pedalbewegung wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze. Das Ganze kann ich auch gut rekonstruieren, wenn ich den vorderen Teil des Sattels nach oben ziehe. Dann schlägt wohl das innere bewegliche Rohr an das Außenrohr und der Schlag wird im Rahmen dann nochmal verstärkt.

Sattelstütze wurde mit Montagepaste und Anzugsdrehmoment von 5Nm montiert. Auch mit weniger Drehmoment klackt sie.

Defekt und damit austauschen lassen?

Danke und Gruß
Flo


----------



## toastet (4. Juni 2017)

Wenn es laut klappert ist es zu viel, Service mit neuen Stiften oder in der Garantiezeit austauschen lassen.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (4. Juni 2017)

@Florida86: Also das ist definitiv zu viel Spiel, wenn du noch in der Garantiezeit drin liegst würde ich Sie direkt an Canyon einschicken, die Stellen dann den Garantieantrag bei RockShox. Bei mir hat das zwar etwas gedauert, danach habe ich aber sogar das neuste Modell bekommen, bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## Florida86 (4. Juni 2017)

Habe Canyon bereits angeschrieben. Traurig daran ist, dass das Bike erst 2 Wochen alt ist und ich nur ca. 50km bis jetzt gefahren bin.

Denke die Stütze hatte von vornherein einen Mangel. Schade, das Canyon das nicht direkt bemerkt hat. Fahr nächstes Wochenende für eine Woche nach Italien. Freu mich schon auf das klappern beim Biken vor Ort...

Musstest deine zurückschicken und drauf warten oder hast gleich ne neue bekommen? Keine Lust mehrere Tage oder Wochen keine Sattelstütze zu haben!


----------



## toastet (4. Juni 2017)

in einer woche wird das definitiv nix. die reverbs sind leider weiterhin hier und da ab werk wackelig. wen das nervt, gibt ja genug alternativen am markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egon_Hinkel (4. Juni 2017)

Florida86 schrieb:


> Musstest deine zurückschicken und drauf warten oder hast gleich ne neue bekommen? Keine Lust mehrere Tage oder Wochen keine Sattelstütze zu haben!



Ich habe mir extra eine klassische Alu-Stütze für ca.30€ gekauft um den Zeitraum zu überbrücken. Es kann schon ein paar Wochen dauern, wie lange genau kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Florida86 (4. Juni 2017)

Das war mir klar, dass das innerhalb 1 Woche nix wird. Aber ich möchte auch ungern danach auf eine Sattelstütze verzichten, weil dann kann ich ja auch nicht mehr fahren. Ich hoffe, dass Canyon mir eine neue zugeschickt und ich im Nachgang dann die defekte zurückschicke. 

Ich habe mit dem Spiel auch überhaupt kein Problem. Mich nervt nur extrem dieses klappern bei jedem Tritt wenn man sich auf dem Sattel bewegt. Gibt es dafür Abhilfe? 

Was wäre die Alternative? Des Weiteren wird mir Canyon ja keine Alternative zukommen lassen


----------



## Florida86 (4. Juni 2017)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir extra eine klassische Alu-Stütze für ca.30€ gekauft um den Zeitraum zu überbrücken. Es kann schon ein paar Wochen dauern, wie lange genau kann ich nicht sagen.



das ist auch meine Befürchtung. Sehe es halt allerdings nicht ein, auf meine Kosten eine andere Sattelstütze zu kaufen, wenn bei einem Neubike gleich mal die Reverb einen Schaden hat.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Juni 2017)

Florida86 schrieb:


> das ist auch meine Befürchtung. Sehe es halt allerdings nicht ein, auf meine Kosten eine andere Sattelstütze zu kaufen, wenn bei einem Neubike gleich mal die Reverb einen Schaden hat.


Wenn du in der Zeit fahren willst wirst du da nicht drum Rum kommen!
Ist halt das elend beim Versender.... Und C. Im speziellen... 
Sie haben erst das Recht 3 Mal nachzubessern, und dazu gehört auch das einschicken... Geht relativ fix von der RS Seite, hatte meine wohl über nen anderen Händler in 1 Woche wieder... Da hat sich die ebenfalls gekaufte Stütze nicht gelohnt, mittlerweile ist die Reverb zu Gunsten einer revive gewichen! Beste Entscheidung ever...


----------



## Xyz79 (4. Juni 2017)

Schau mal ob die Mutter festgeschraubt ist. Meine war nach nem garantiefall nur handfest. Dadurch hatte die Stütze zu viel Spiel. Zwar unwahrscheinlich. Aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Florida86 (4. Juni 2017)

Welche Mutter genau?


----------



## Xyz79 (4. Juni 2017)

Die dicke mit dem reverb Schriftzug


----------



## Florida86 (4. Juni 2017)

So nen großen maulschlüssel hab ich leider nicht


----------



## toastet (4. Juni 2017)

Wasserpumpenzange mit was zum schutz an der Schraube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florida86 (4. Juni 2017)

Und die sind besser als RS?


----------



## toastet (4. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Florida86 (4. Juni 2017)

Nachteile?

Remote Control dabei?


----------



## toastet (5. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Florida86 (5. Juni 2017)

Frag mich ned warum, aber bin heute ne kurze Runde gefahren und es hat Sie nicht mehr geklappert, jedenfalls nicht beim fahren. Heb ich den Sattel im Stehen an, dann klappert es natürlich immer noch. Vielleicht war die Sattelklemmung etwas zu fest. Bin von den 5Nm weg und habe es mal handfest angezogen. 

Werde das erstmal weiter beobachten.


----------



## TitusLE (26. Juli 2017)

Ich habe gestern bei abgesenktem Sattel an selbigem das Rad versehentlich angehoben - mir ist klar, dass man das nicht machen soll - er Sattel ging quasi ohne nennenswerten Widerstand nach oben. Ist das normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (26. Juli 2017)

Ja


----------



## TitusLE (27. Juli 2017)

Ok. Danke. Dann ist das wenigstens nicht auffällig. Im Gegensatz zu den 5 mm, die das Teil sich schon wieder absenkt.


----------



## toastet (27. Juli 2017)




----------



## TitusLE (27. Juli 2017)

Danke . Habe ich schon mal gemacht. Drum schrieb ich "schon wieder"...also nach dem Urlaub schon wieder. Diesmal mit neuem IFP.


----------



## Florida86 (27. August 2017)

Sattelstütze habe ich nochmal mit Iso gesäubert und mit Montagepaste neu gefettet. Des Weiteren habe ich nun einen normalen Spanner für die Sattelstütze mit Hebel anstatt Schraube montiert. Die ersten 50km war alles gut, dann fing wieder etwas das knacken an :/ Ich werde jetzt nochmal die Schrauben direkt am Sattel demontieren, neu fetten und wieder montieren. Vielleicht knackt da noch etwas.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. August 2017)

Knacken hab ich auch...und leichtes vertikales Spiel in Fahrtrichtung. Hab das Gefühl, des kommt "aus" der Stütze. Schrauben am Sattel hab ich bereits mit Montagepaste eingeschmiert. Hatte zuerst die rails der Sattelklemme in Verdacht und auch hier nochmal gereinigt und entfettet.
...
Was ich mich generell frage...kann ich das "vertikale Spiel" mit einer großen Wartung beheben? Die Reverb ist von 2011 und funzt ansonsten einwandfrei..sackt nur minimalst ab, kommt ordentlich raus, wackelt seitlich nur etwas. Lohnt das überhaupt? Meinungen?


----------



## Florida86 (28. August 2017)

Ich probier erstmal die Schrauben am Sattel mit Montagepaste einzuschmieren.

Nen Kollege von mir hat mit der Stütze nen größeres Problem. Diese ist total locker. Wenn die Stütze zur Hälfte ausgefahren ist und man am Sattel zieht, lässt sich die Stütze komplett rausziehen. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## delphi1507 (29. August 2017)

An einer Reverb im eingefahrenem Zustand am Sattel ziehen wird mit Service nicht unter 80€ bestraft...


----------



## Florida86 (29. August 2017)

?

Bei meiner ist das definitiv nicht so und seine sackt beim draufsetzen auch etwas ab. Was kann das sein?


----------



## TitusLE (29. August 2017)

Bei mir ist das auch so. Zuletzt versehentlich ausprobiert. Ist wohl normal so...

Gesendet von meinem FDR-A01w mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florida86 (29. August 2017)

Also normal ist das nicht. Bei meiner funktioniert des und die sackt nicht ab.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. August 2017)

Florida86 schrieb:


> Also normal ist das nicht. Bei meiner funktioniert des und die sackt nicht ab.


Die Reverb kommt immer raus wenn man das Rad  der abgesenkten Reverb/Sattel anhebt, mit viel Glück geht das gut mit Pech hast du gleich so viel absacken das du sie einschicken darfst, so du die komplizierte Kartuschen Entlüftung nicht selber machen willst.


----------



## pinguin (7. September 2017)

Generell, ob Reverb oder anderes Fabrikat/Marke: Stütze immer ganz ausfahren, bevor man am Sattel anheben möchte oder das Rad irgendwo hinhängt (ich pers. vermeide alles, was geht, egal, in welcher Pos. sich der Sattel befindet).

Diverse Leute haben sich ihre Dropper Stützen z.B. im Lift ruiniert, weil eben nicht ausgefahren irgendwie am Sattel in den Lift gehängt


----------



## delphi1507 (8. September 2017)

pinguin schrieb:


> Generell, ob Reverb oder anderes Fabrikat/Marke: Stütze immer ganz ausfahren, bevor man am Sattel anheben möchte oder das Rad irgendwo hinhängt (ich pers. vermeide alles, was geht, egal, in welcher Pos. sich der Sattel befindet).
> 
> Diverse Leute haben sich ihre Dropper Stützen z.B. im Lift ruiniert, weil eben nicht ausgefahren irgendwie am Sattel in den Lift gehängt


Es gibt auch Fabrikate wo man das Rad ohne Probleme bei abgesenkter Stütze am Sattel anheben kann..


----------



## Florida86 (8. September 2017)

Welche?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. September 2017)

Florida86 schrieb:


> Welche?


Magura Vyron


----------



## pinguin (11. September 2017)

Ist die mittlerweilen schneller geworden?


----------



## sparkfan (11. September 2017)

Florida86 schrieb:


> Welche?



moveLOC und Revive


----------



## Pfannenschlag (11. September 2017)

pinguin schrieb:


> Ist die mittlerweilen schneller geworden?



Meine braucht so 2 Sekunden, bis der Motor anfängt zu reagieren. Für mich schnell  genug. Gekauft habe ich sie im Mai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. September 2017)

Florida86 schrieb:


> Welche?


Revive ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. September 2017)

pinguin schrieb:


> Ist die mittlerweilen schneller geworden?


ja, um 20% bei Version 2.0
..schnell genug ist sie aber auch bei Version 1.0 zu 90%...lediglich im schnell wechselnden Gelände mit up and down ist sie mir manchmal zu langsam, wenn es darum geht, dass man im Sitzen kuzrfristig mal wo "hochdrücken" muss...bisser lahm dann ;-)


----------



## keF (16. September 2017)

Ich würde mir gerne eine verstellbare Sattelstütze holen die verlässlich ist und nicht unter Belastung einsackt.

Gibt es gute Alternativen zu der Reverb?


----------



## schwed1 (16. September 2017)

Servus, meine Reverb am 2016 er Canyon fährt nur noch sehr langsam aus und ein obwohl ich das Stellrad am Hebel bereits auf schnelle Position gestellt habe. Was kann das jetzt sein? Könnte das vom Dauerregen beim Transport auf einem Fahrradträger kommen? Was kann ich machen damit sie wieder besser funktionierte?


----------



## delphi1507 (16. September 2017)

keF schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne eine verstellbare Sattelstütze holen die verlässlich ist und nicht unter Belastung einsackt.
> 
> Gibt es gute Alternativen zu der Reverb?


Revive... Ne Reverb nie wieder...


----------



## delphi1507 (16. September 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus, meine Reverb am 2016 er Canyon fährt nur noch sehr langsam aus und ein obwohl ich das Stellrad am Hebel bereits auf schnelle Position gestellt habe. Was kann das jetzt sein? Könnte das vom Dauerregen beim Transport auf einem Fahrradträger kommen? Was kann ich machen damit sie wieder besser funktionierte?


Entlüften, vermutlich irgendwo Öl verloren(undicht?) War bei mir so, das an der gebereinheiten sich das Öl im faltenbalg gesammelt hat... Gibt es servicekits für...
Am besten ordentliche Stütze kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (16. September 2017)

keF schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne eine verstellbare Sattelstütze holen die verlässlich ist und nicht unter Belastung einsackt.
> 
> Gibt es gute Alternativen zu der Reverb?



Bontrager Drop Line Dropper Seatpost

Edit: https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...ine-dropper-seatpost/p/13873/?colorCode=black


----------



## Danimal (18. September 2017)

keF schrieb:


> Gibt es gute Alternativen zu der Reverb?



Wie wär's mit Shimano-Großserie: Pro Koryak ?


----------



## pinguin (20. Oktober 2017)

Meine Dritte Reverb war jetzt bei SRAM und wurde "serviert" (kostenlos). Also bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich "3a" nun in nächster Zeit so schlagen wird.


----------



## Martin W. (22. Oktober 2017)

Als Spätereinsteiger, der nicht noch 67 Seiten ob seines dicken Halses lesen möchte:

Ist das Verdrehspiel an meiner nagelneuen 2015er Reverb normal, weil einfach Scheißkonstruktion oder kann ich mir Hoffnung auf ne saubere Reklamationsabwicklung machen?

Die Sattelspitze dreht 2mm hin und her mit wenig Handkraft und unabhängig vom Hub.


----------



## psx0407 (22. Oktober 2017)

normal!
hatten alle meine bisherigen reverbs schon im neuzustand. wird nicht schlimmer und ist nur so reproduzierbar, wie im video. beim fahren merkst du nichts.
problem ist erst dann vorhanden, wenn ein vertikales spiel beim draufsitzen entsteht. das merkst du dann auch im fahrbetrieb deutlich.
also...keep cool!


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Oktober 2017)

Martin W. schrieb:


> Als Spätereinsteiger, der nicht noch 67 Seiten ob seines dicken Halses lesen möchte:
> 
> Ist das Verdrehspiel an meiner nagelneuen 2015er Reverb normal, weil einfach Scheißkonstruktion oder kann ich mir Hoffnung auf ne saubere Reklamationsabwicklung machen?
> 
> Die Sattelspitze dreht 2mm hin und her mit wenig Handkraft und unabhängig vom Hub.


Ist system bedingt und bei allen stützen zu finden. .. Saki hatte dazu im. Revive Thema Mal was zu geschrieben... Liegt soweit ich das in Kopf habe an den gleitstiften mit denen alle Hersteller arbeiten...


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Oktober 2017)

Kann es sein, dass die Stütze (meine ist mal grad zwei Wochen alt) bei kälteren Temperaturen langsamer ausfährt?


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Oktober 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Stütze (meine ist mal grad zwei Wochen alt) bei kälteren Temperaturen langsamer ausfährt?


Kalt ist relativ... Bei deutlich unter 0 definitiv, einfach Mal den Speed Einstellung am Geber schneller drehen....


----------



## toastet (22. Oktober 2017)

fängt schon deutlich über 0 Grad an, ganz normal leider


----------



## pinguin (23. Oktober 2017)

2 mm links/rechts (Sattelspitze) ist normal. Bei mir waren es vor dem Service eher 5 mm, was ich nicht akzeptiere. Die 2 mm hat meine Thomson Elite auch und ja, das merkt man nicht. Wohingegen 2 mm Absenkung mir auch schon gehörig auf den Sender geht. Mit 2 mm fängt es an und ruck-zuck ist es ein cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Oktober 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> fängt schon deutlich über 0 Grad an, ganz normal leider


Habe es heute getestet. Drinnen schnell, draußen bei ca. 10grad deutlich langsamer. Geändert habe ich an der Einstellung seit der Lieferung nichts.


----------



## pinguin (23. Oktober 2017)

Reagiert die Stütze auf die Verstellung der Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit (am X-Lock)?


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Oktober 2017)

pinguin schrieb:


> Reagiert die Stütze auf die Verstellung der Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit (am X-Lock)?


Hab ich nicht probiert.  Mach ich heute mal.


----------



## TitusLE (3. Juni 2018)

Tag auch!
Ich habe am WE festgestellt, dass meine Reverb Spiel hat. Dabei meine ich nicht das leichte Verdrehen sondern sie wackelt etwas vor und zurück. Ist nicht viel und man merkt es auch nicht während der Fahrt. Ist das jetzt der Anfang vom Ende, sprich wird das im Laufe der Zeit mehr? Ist die Reverb damit dann ein Fall für die Tonne oder kann das mit einem Service behoben werden?​


----------



## RICO (31. Mai 2019)

Bei Verdrehspiel hilft nur größere Messingführungen (Brass Keys) einbauen. siehe https://radtechnik.awiki.org/reverb.html unten.
Spiel Vor und zurück liegt an den Bushings vor allem der untere am Inner Seal Head ist oft verschlissen. 
Ich habe Alternativ mal Iglidur Gleitlager eingebaut damit ist meine wieder so gut wie spielfrei. 
Rock Shox Reverb STEALTH Service-Erfahrungsbericht + Tipps


----------

